# Acer XF270HU 1440 IPS 144 Hz Adaptive Sync Thread



## Pereb

Apparently the Freesync range is 23-144Hz... Very interesting if that's true. I have no doubts the QC is still going to be poor though.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Apparently the Freesync range is 23-144Hz... Very interesting if that's true. I have no doubts the QC is still going to be poor though.


I will post pics from several angles and lighting situations when mine arrives. I am so tired of trying to find a decent monitor, and I can't live without freesync/gsync at 144hz 1440p now that I have experienced it, similar to first time I experienced my 1440p 60hz PLS panel, I just could never go back... in the same situation again, and it has been hell, I have tried high end gsync monitors, etc... so even if this has a little bad quality, I have my limits mind you... but yeah I am so tired of looking I am willing to accept a couple flaws if I have too... can't live without that high refresh and no more stuttering, ugh.

If anyone can answer my question in bold at the end of post 1, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> *Edit 1: An Acer rep said this monitor Freesync range is 23-144hz... but Crimson said all Freesync certified monitors with Crimson drivers are now ranged 0-144hz... or am I not understanding something? Also that 23 low point is amazing... beats the hell out of any other offerings right now.*


The 0-144Hz part is partially true. AMD is implementing frame-doubling that kicks in when you dip below the monitor's range, BUT to function it requires the max range to be at least 2,5x the min range.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> The 0-144Hz part is partially true. AMD is implementing frame-doubling that kicks in when you dip below the monitor's range, BUT to function it requires the max range to be at least 2,5x the min range.


Ah, so the min range being 23 on this is actually still very very beneficial... hmm this is epic. I hope there isn't too much yellowing of the panel, I may finally be set for a couple years until OLED comes out/becomes affordable, haha









+rep to you mate, I didn't fully understand that until now


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Ah, so the min range being 23 on this is actually still very very beneficial... hmm this is epic. I hope there isn't too much yellowing of the panel, I may finally be set for a couple years until OLED comes out/becomes affordable, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep to you mate, I didn't fully understand that until now


I had a XB270HU that had that yellowing. Seems it's a far less prominent issue than on the PG279Q though, and the PG279Q is a different revision of the panel with a slimmer bezel area which is likely not used in that XF270HU, so maybe this one won't be so bad.
Then again I'm starting to think you won't get a quality IPS panel out of any Acer or Asus display at this point. I'm strongly leaning towards the Dell TN instead, but it's a hard decision since it's TN.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I had a XB270HU that had that yellowing. Seems it's a far less prominent issue than on the PG279Q though, so maybe...
> Then again I'm starting to think you won't get a quality IPS panel out of any Acer or Asus display at this point. I'm strongly leaning towards the Dell TN instead, but it's a hard decision since it's TN.


Yep, like I said I had the Acer version of the Dell TN, great reviews everywhere on TFT, websites like Amazon, etc... and honestly TN colors have improved a ton, however, even sitting straight on with that monitor, the yellow and white color shifting from the viewing angle issue while browsing the web was annoying as hell, it just ruined it for me... I use my monitor 12 hours a day a lot of times, its my entire source of entertainment, reading, gaming, movies, music, you name it... worth a little extra for me for IPS... as long as I can get a decent one, even a little bleed in the corners won't bug me so much I am so desperate now, lol.... but yeah I have my limits, we will see.


----------



## Pereb

Is the yellow shift you mentioned what I can see on the viewing angles section of the TFTCentral review?


If so, the Dell seems to perform significantly better in that respect :


No doubt the TN gradient is still there and always will, but so far those IPS are plagued with significant temperature shift on top of higher than normal IPS glow, and often horrendous BLB. Pick your poison.

Another thing I'd like to point out from the TFTcentral reviews is panel uniformity :

XG270HU


S2716DG


(XG270HU, PG278Q and XL2730Z perform almost identically to XG270HU in both the viewing angle and uniformity departments)

You can see the Dell performs much better uniformity wise. Although the averages are similar, the max difference is much lower on the Dell. Maybe that's a coindidence and TFTCentral got a REALLY good sample of the Dell... or maybe Asus and Acer buy lower grade panels to increase profit margins, which would explain why many people are happy with their S2716DG in comparison to the PG278Q.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Is the yellow shift you mentioned what I can see on the viewing angles section of the TFTCentral review?
> 
> 
> If so, the Dell seems to perform significantly better in that respect :
> 
> 
> No doubt the TN gradient is still there and always will, but so far those IPS are plagued with significant temperature shift on top of higher than normal IPS glow, and often horrendous BLB. Pick your poison.
> 
> Another thing I'd like to point out from the TFTcentral reviews is panel uniformity :
> 
> XG270HU
> 
> 
> S2716DG
> 
> 
> (XG270HU, PG278Q and XL2730Z perform almost identically to XG270HU in both the viewing angle and uniformity departments)
> 
> You can see the Dell performs much better uniformity wise. Although the averages are similar, the max difference is much lower on the Dell. Maybe that's a coindidence and TFTCentral got a REALLY good sample of the Dell... or maybe Asus and Acer buy lower grade panels to increase profit margins, which would explain why many people are happy with their S2716DG in comparison to the PG278Q.


That is sort of what I mean. Basically your dead center with the monitor, you look at a web page, you look at top its yellowish, you look at bottom its too white, and I even calibrated it to match tftcentrals review, that Acer TN is just ugh, like I said no bad for gaming, but my monitor needs to be Art... its something I stare at the majority of my life lmao

The Dell looks promising... I may still go that route... for $499 though I'm going to this Acer a full chance, not to mention since the new Crimson drivers are decent and my 390 is kicking major butt score wise... much more pocket friendly than going Nvidia route... my 290 was $155 used I bought it 3 weeks ago or so, flashed it to 390... so getting this for $499... your talking cheaper than a 980 ti and i have badass setup... lol


----------



## Pereb

Yeah, AMD's new drivers look promising. I wish you luck with that monitor, please report back


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Yeah, AMD's new drivers look promising. I wish you luck with that monitor, please report back


Will do, and if we take into account this being a true 23-144 range, combined with the 2.5x rule... this is a better option than even the new Eizo Freesync IPS coming... because it has two freesync ranges to choose from, and I guess you have to select it on your monitor which one you want it to focus on... this Acer is just plug and play smoothness with pretty colors and no yellow glow... hopefully lol


----------



## Tobiman

23-144hz freesync range on an IPS display would be god sent.


----------



## MkO611

I ended up picking one up. I'll get it tomorrow as well. What are some things you recon I should test out?
My main concern is IPS bleed(glow?). I have the brightness on my current monitor (TN panel) at 50 so I can see that at 50 on an IPS panel will be deadly


----------



## Thoth420

Found my monitor!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MkO611*
> 
> I ended up picking one up. I'll get it tomorrow as well. What are some things you recon I should test out?
> My main concern is IPS bleed(glow?). I have the brightness on my current monitor (TN panel) at 50 so I can see that at 50 on an IPS panel will be deadly


In Crimson drivers, you can see the Freesync range listed, let us know if it really is 23-144... if it is... this is the most epic monitor ever, nothing but smoothness even if a game is hard to run lol

Also, some screenshots would be nice. Not true, I have an IPS from Samsung at the moment, well PLS, same thing, and it has no BLB or yellow glow. Some panels are just better than others.


----------



## Heraji

I got my monitor today!

The Crimson drivers crash in Fallout 4 causing BSOD for me. So I've only tested with 15.11.1 so far.

When it comes to Freesync, it ranges from 40 to 144Hz it seems, as the refreshrate of the screen never goes below 40Hz or above 144Hz (obviously). The refreshrate matches perfectly with the FPS within this range though.

EDIT:
Proof, sorry for potato quality:


----------



## Pereb

40-144Hz is still pretty respectable considering AMD's new LFC feature.

Could you please check for white and black uniformity?


----------



## Heraji

Well, it's not too bad I would say, it looks worse on the pictures than it actually is.




Not sure how bad it actually is compared to others though.


----------



## caenlen

@Heraji, the yellow is pretty bad, but I have seen worse. As long as it doesn't bother you when you play a game with dark scenes, like a space sim. if mine was that bad I would probably send it in for a replacement, that yellow is a touch to much.

and that is not an accurate way to measure freesync, crimson drivers specifically tell you the range of the monitor, so I will confirm it when it arrives for me, cheers.


----------



## Heraji

Ah well, I might consider sending it back. Not sure yet though :/

The yellow numbers on the pictures I uploaded is the screen itself telling its current refreshrate. I could not get it under 40Hz.
Unfortuantely the Crimson drivers doesn't work well with my R9 Fury STRIX, so we'll wait and see what results you get as well ^^


----------



## MkO611

Alright got my monitor. Lets start. All the pictures were taken with Nikon D5100. ISO 200, shutter speed 1/60 (1/80 in some), and F 4.3 aperture.
I chose these settings because they are what most closely resembled what I saw from my eyes when It came to the backlightbleed.

This monitor was left at the downstairs on an apt building by FedEx. Not next to my door, but downstairs near the entrance. So no signature was required.
For a $600 i would expect that a signature would be required. The packaging was crap. 2 piece of brown paper and that's it. 0/10 to Amazon for shipping+handling.




On to the monitor. These first set of pictures were taken on 50 brightness. ALL of the pictures however, were taken 5 feet away from the monitor.







This blue looks terrible on this picture. In reality the blue looks much more like "blue" lol.


These are taken at 23 brightness



Here I show screen shots from the movie Interstellar (Blueray)





Final thoughts.
-IPS bleed is not so terrible. If you have flux on (like i did at first) for some reason it made the bleed much more noticeable on a black screen.
- The screen is matte. There isen't much "reflection" on the screen. Good thing.
-The stand is not glossy. Thank god. Neither is the bezel. It is very matte.
-The whites and bright colors on the IPS display looks much better then they did on my 1080p TN.
-Watching 1080p stuff, I'm not sure how to word it but, things look a little blurry. Same foes for images. Looks grainy.
- There is a this feeling of "lag" when i type or move the mouse (when i played LOL). I suspect this has to do with my GPU tho.
-I could not test FreeSYNC/144hz. yet as I have an AMD 7950...Only game i Played was LOL and it was lagging for some reason.
- Panel uniformity. There is a tint of yellow on the bottom of the screen from what i can see. It's pretty bad IMO. I couldn't get a picture good enough to show you guys but it is noticeable...Worthy of a return IMO but lets see..

I will do some more testing such as using the XB270hu ICC from tft. Going to do a side by side comparison with my TN as well.
Am I going to keep this monitor? I am leaning towards doing so but I will test it out for couple of days and see. I like it so far however.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MkO611*
> 
> Final thoughts.
> -IPS bleed is not so terrible. If you have flux on (like i did at first) for some reason it made the bleed much more noticeable on a black screen.
> - The screen is matte. There isen't much "reflection" on the screen. Good thing.
> -The stand is not glossy. Thank god. Neither is the bezel. It is very matte.
> -The whites and bright colors on the IPS display looks much better then they did on my 1080p TN.
> -Watching 1080p stuff, I'm not sure how to word it but, things look a little blurry. Same foes for images. Looks grainy.
> - There is a this feeling of "lag" when i type or move the mouse (when i played LOL). I suspect this has to do with my GPU tho.
> -I could not test FreeSYNC/144hz. yet as I have an AMD 7950...Only game i Played was LOL and it was lagging for some reason.
> - Panel uniformity. There is a tint of yellow on the bottom of the screen from what i can see. It's pretty bad IMO. I couldn't get a picture good enough to show you guys but it is noticeable...Worthy of a return IMO but lets see..
> 
> I will do some more testing such as using the XB270hu ICC from tft. Going to do a side by side comparison with my TN as well.
> Am I going to keep this monitor? I am leaning towards doing so but I will test it out for couple of days and see. I like it so far however.


From the pictures it looks like you a near perfect panel, I see no yellow tint at the bottom, but if it really bugs you and takes away from the immersion, send it back. Reason you are lagging is probably a 7950 just is not powerful enough for 1440p... not sure, try turning down the settings lower in LoL see if fps increases to where it feels smoother... not sure what the deal is there...


----------



## Heraji

Yeah well, I'm sending mine back now. Take a look at the lower corners when playing Arma 3 in a dark map:



Hopefully I'll get more lucky next time..


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraji*
> 
> Yeah well, I'm sending mine back now. Take a look at the lower corners when playing Arma 3 in a dark map:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll get more lucky next time..


Yeah, I agree that does ruin the experience to a degree, if mine is this way I too will be sending it back. Mine gets here Monday.


----------



## Thoth420

It's the same panel as in the MG279Q and the XB270HU. The IPS glow tends to be yellowish and the displays are not factory calibrated. How much glow varies so get ready to play swap around if you are picky.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> It's the same panel as in the MG279Q and the XB270HU. The IPS glow tends to be yellowish and the displays are not factory calibrated. How much glow varies so get ready to play swap around if you are picky.


Do you have any sources to back your claims it is the same panel? A legit source would be nice.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Do you have any sources to back your claims it is the same panel? A legit source would be nice.


It's the AU Optronics panel m270dan02.3 bet anything on it but for confirmation ask Acer.

Personal experience with these panels is my basis.

I've seen enough to know from the IPS hue. Owned both. Also why would Acer get two panels same specs down to every last detail?

Protip: If you want this monitor buy a spyder it will need calibration.


----------



## MkO611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraji*
> 
> Yeah well, I'm sending mine back now. Take a look at the lower corners when playing Arma 3 in a dark map:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll get more lucky next time..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yeah, I agree that does ruin the experience to a degree, if mine is this way I too will be sending it back. Mine gets here Monday.


When you two get your monitors, mind posting the Carton # (you will see it on your monitor box) and the batch data the monitor was made.

With my monitor i ended up finding 2 dead pixels but its almost impossible to notice them.
The yellow tint I mentioned. Basically the colors on the bottom half (where the IPS bleed is) of my screen are less brighter then they are on top of my screen. It is mostly visible on bright backgrounds.
Here are two images I managed to get that show what I am seeing.


----------



## Thoth420

https://pcmonitors.info/acer/acer-xf270hu-144hz-wqhd-freesync-monitor/

Yep AHVA AU Optronics def the same panel. I am ordering 3 to keep 1.....I know better.


----------



## caenlen

sorry to dissapoint you guys, but I am refusing delivery of this monitor on Monday, I got a 980 ti for $545 last night shipped before it sold out. 

going to sell my flashed 390s as well and grab me a dell gsync 1440p tn panel. for one i am having too many crossfire issues, and a 1500 core 3dmark friestrike of a single ti beats/ties my crossfire 390 core... so yea...


----------



## Heraji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> sorry to dissapoint you guys, but I am refusing delivery of this monitor on Monday, I got a 980 ti for $545 last night shipped before it sold out.
> 
> going to sell my flashed 390s as well and grab me a dell gsync 1440p tn panel. for one i am having too many crossfire issues, and a 1500 core 3dmark friestrike of a single ti beats/ties my crossfire 390 core... so yea...


Well yeah, if you rather want to pay that G-Sync premium price and can live with TN









I'm actually going to send back my R9 Fury soon as it started to crash when playing games.. I just came from a failed GTX 970 and a coil-whining GTX 980, so I'm not sure if I'll go Nvidia again though.

I guess only the future will show.


----------



## tw2

Sorry to bring it up again but the freesync range is 40-144? I can't find any definite record on any website other than the OP's experience.

Is there a similar TN panel? The amazon reviews talk about the 1ms TN. Strangest product introduction to the market.

All of the info from acer never includes the word freesync when confirming ranges. Trying to decide between this and the asus MG27.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw2*
> 
> Sorry to bring it up again but the freesync range is 40-144? I can't find any definite record on any website other than the OP's experience.
> 
> Is there a similar TN panel? The amazon reviews talk about the 1ms TN. Strangest product introduction to the market.
> 
> All of the info from acer never includes the word freesync when confirming ranges. Trying to decide between this and the asus MG27.


Those amazon reviews are from the XG270HU.


----------



## caenlen

guys all you have to do get the range of a freesync monitor is download crimson drivers and go to display, if you have a freesync display, it will tell you the range... so anyone that owns the monitor here, before you send it back just download crimson and take a screenshot like this... but you know with an actual freesync monitor, and it will have in paranthesis, freesync range... Crimson drivers ruined a couple games for me, and I just am so sick of AMD hyping stuff and its only mediocre improvements at best...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> guys all you have to do get the range of a freesync monitor is download crimson drivers and go to display, if you have a freesync display, it will tell you the range... so anyone that owns the monitor here, before you send it back just download crimson and take a screenshot like this... but you know with an actual freesync monitor, and it will have in paranthesis, freesync range... Crimson drivers ruined a couple games for me, and I just am so sick of AMD hyping stuff and its only mediocre improvements at best...


Curious, what games?

Also did you have MSI AB or another GPU OC utility installed when you updated to Crimson?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Curious, what games?
> 
> Also did you have MSI AB or another GPU OC utility installed when you updated to Crimson?


I did a clean install of Crimson, and it may not entirely be Crimson's fault, Windows had a HUGE update to Win 10 this week, called 5611, and it basically reinstalls windows on your pc, same process like the upgrade... it messed up so much of my stuff... im seriously considering just going back down to Win 8...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I did a clean install of Crimson, and it may not entirely be Crimson's fault, Windows had a HUGE update to Win 10 this week, called 5611, and it basically reinstalls windows on your pc, same process like the upgrade... it messed up so much of my stuff... im seriously considering just going back down to Win 8...


Ugh sounds like a nightmare


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Ugh sounds like a nightmare


Yeah, I am going to do a clean install of Windows 8.1 Pro 64 bit when my 980 ti gets here. I just am over M$... and there are no Directx12 games I even care about coming out within the next 6 months... so no rush for Win 10 imo.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yeah, I am going to do a clean install of Windows 8.1 Pro 64 bit when my 980 ti gets here. I just am over M$... and there are no Directx12 games I even care about coming out within the next 6 months... so no rush for Win 10 imo.


I hear you dude. I had 10 Pro installed because I thought Deus Ex was coming in February but now it is pushed til August. My rig is all new hardware so I am going to just leave it stock for a few months to weed out any issues instead of having to drop OC's to troubleshoot stuff.


----------



## caenlen

hey guys, decided not to refuse this monitor since i got such a good price on it... and after about 3 hours use I have decided I am indeed keeping it even if I do go Nvidia this round, I may go AMD next round. it truly is beautiful, and i have no issues at all with yellow glow or anything... this is indeed a quality monitor.

after my gift cards and the 499 price tag, i paid $332 out of pocket for this monitor, and hey for 144hz IPS, you can't beat that. still getting the 980 ti for now and overclocking that bad boy, and hopefully arctic islands can prove worthy and i will be able to utilize freesync within the next 6 months.

pics incoming, like in next couple days, im too sleepy today

edit: i can confirm the freesync range is 40 to 144, not 23 to 144 like the acer rep said.


----------



## notnyt




----------



## tw2

Thanks for confirming that. In my mind this is probably a better choice than the asus MG279Q right? Obviously an extra 54fps at the top end is awesome but the extra 5fps, 40hz vs 35hz may be critical in modern games with a current generation single amd card. Of course if they have added in the frame doubling updates to match gsync then it should be less of an issue.


----------



## Thoth420

I'll take the higher max over a 5hz minimum any day. Panels tend to outlive GPUs for me.


----------



## notnyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw2*
> 
> Thanks for confirming that. In my mind this is probably a better choice than the asus MG279Q right? Obviously an extra 54fps at the top end is awesome but the extra 5fps, 40hz vs 35hz may be critical in modern games with a current generation single amd card. Of course if they have added in the frame doubling updates to match gsync then it should be less of an issue.


Extra 54 fps?

I got three, one is going back due to bad bleed. One has acceptable bleed, and one is a good sample. Otherwise, they're awesome. Going to calibrate shortly.


----------



## LordPyro

Hey guys,

I'm also interested in this monitor. Can someone pls say something about the color reproduction.
@notnyt: Can you compare the color space before and after calibrating? I want to use this monitor for gaming as well as picture processing. As long as there is no review dealing with this issue I'll wait to order one myself.

Thx in advance,
Pyro


----------



## notnyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordPyro*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm also interested in this monitor. Can someone pls say something about the color reproduction.
> @notnyt: Can you compare the color space before and after calibrating? I want to use this monitor for gaming as well as picture processing. As long as there is no review dealing with this issue I'll wait to order one myself.
> 
> Thx in advance,
> Pyro


Just cleaning up and getting #3 packed up, will run blue eye pro shortly. It covers the RGB space. My last display was high gamut, I wonder if I'll miss it.


----------



## tw2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notnyt*
> 
> Extra 54 fps?


MG279Q has up to 90Hz in freesync mode, XF270HU has up to 144Hz in freesync mode.


----------



## notnyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw2*
> 
> MG279Q has up to 90Hz in freesync mode, XF270HU has up to 144Hz in freesync mode.


Thought the mg279q could do 144 in freesync.

anyway, the xf270hu can do 23-144 if using hdmi 2.0. with display port you're stuck with 40-144.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notnyt*
> 
> Thought the mg279q could do 144 in freesync.
> 
> anyway, the xf270hu can do 23-144 if using hdmi 2.0. with display port you're stuck with 40-144.


I see... wow that is amazing, hmm well when arctic islands comes out they should have hdmi 2.0







how did you find this info out?


----------



## LordPyro

Why should the panel support Freesync from 23 to 144 Hz if using hdmi 2.0 but not on the displayport? Scource of information?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw2*
> 
> Thanks for confirming that. In my mind this is probably a better choice than the asus MG279Q right? Obviously an extra 54fps at the top end is awesome but the extra 5fps, 40hz vs 35hz may be critical in modern games with a current generation single amd card. Of course if they have added in the frame doubling updates to match gsync then it should be less of an issue.


AMD's new LFC feature means freesync works below the minimum refresh rate using frame-doubling just like Gsync. It shouldn't be a problem.

Freesync doesn't work via HDMI.


----------



## tw2

AMD exhibited a hdmi freesync setup 6 months ago. Perhaps it has made it into this monitor. Look forward to someone trying it.


----------



## caenlen

hey guys, this isn't a picture of my monitor, but it is very accurate as to what I am seeing even ingame in very dark scenes, except the top right area is exactly like the bottom yellow you see, and its about the same size for both corners, the other two corners are not that bad... but loading up windows, its noticable, and ingame in dark scenes it just kind of ruins it... so yeah its going back for a refund sadly. I have a 980 ti now that is stable 1527 core 24/7, and it doesn't break 60 celsius, so I am going to pay a little extra out of pocket and just grab that new Dell TN 1440p 144hz, it's whatever, I want ULMB again anyway, I miss it.


----------



## softskiller

How statisfied are you all with the input latency of mouse movement?
Does this IPS work for competitive gaming like CS:GO?


----------



## hymccord

Does this monitor have any sort of blur reduction?


----------



## LordPyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notnyt*
> 
> Just cleaning up and getting #3 packed up, will run blue eye pro shortly. It covers the RGB space. My last display was high gamut, I wonder if I'll miss it.


What about your calibration results? Is it suitable for some picture processing right out of the box or is it far off, so you need to calibrate it in order to maintain a good result?

Cheers


----------



## notnyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordPyro*
> 
> What about your calibration results? Is it suitable for some picture processing right out of the box or is it far off, so you need to calibrate it in order to maintain a good result?
> 
> Cheers


it's not bad out of the box. my I1 display doesn't work with led back lighting so I'll need to get a new colorimeter


----------



## Thoth420

I ordered one from Amazon....still no stock elsewhere I shop from


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> Does this monitor have any sort of blur reduction?


No it does not.


----------



## Without Wax

How are you guys who own one of these finding it?

Has anyone got one that had minimal issues regarding backlight?

QC at Acer seems poor from what I can see. Then there is their customer service. Monitor looks good on paper, but once you take those into consideration it is a put off.


----------



## notnyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Without Wax*
> 
> How are you guys who own one of these finding it?
> 
> Has anyone got one that had minimal issues regarding backlight?
> 
> QC at Acer seems poor from what I can see. Then there is their customer service. Monitor looks good on paper, but once you take those into consideration it is a put off.


2/3 of mine had minimal blb. no dead pixels. One had a little bit of dust near the edge i was able to flick away. very pleased. Only annoyance is displayport disconnect/reconnect when powering the monitors back on. using this: https://github.com/gurrhack/RestoreWindows to deal w/ it


----------



## Without Wax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notnyt*
> 
> 2/3 of mine had minimal blb. no dead pixels. One had a little bit of dust near the edge i was able to flick away. very pleased. Only annoyance is displayport disconnect/reconnect when powering the monitors back on. using this: https://github.com/gurrhack/RestoreWindows to deal w/ it


Thank you for the reply.

Regarding that app. What do you do, have it startup as a process on windows startup?


----------



## notnyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Without Wax*
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> Regarding that app. What do you do, have it startup as a process on windows startup?


yes


----------



## notnyt

Just got my colorimeter. Both my monitors were green heavy. I backed down green to about 46 and the white balance was pretty much dead on. About 32 brightness is 150cd/m2 for me. I have some color profiles generated if anyone wants em. http://www.countercultured.net/cal/xf270hu


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notnyt*
> 
> 2/3 of mine had minimal blb. no dead pixels. One had a little bit of dust near the edge i was able to flick away. very pleased. Only annoyance is displayport disconnect/reconnect when powering the monitors back on. using this: https://github.com/gurrhack/RestoreWindows to deal w/ it


Can you elaborate on the issue just curious what to expect. Mine will be tested on a brand new build tomorrow.


----------



## notnyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Can you elaborate on the issue just curious what to expect. Mine will be tested on a brand new build tomorrow.


When the monitor is powered back on, it's like the DP is removed then reconnected. All of the windows shift off of the desktop space where the monitor was. For example, if I have windows on my primary and secondary screen, I turn off the secondary, nothing happens as intended. When I turn it back on, it disconnects then reconnects rapidly and all my windows shift from my secondary to the primary.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notnyt*
> 
> When the monitor is powered back on, it's like the DP is removed then reconnected. All of the windows shift off of the desktop space where the monitor was. For example, if I have windows on my primary and secondary screen, I turn off the secondary, nothing happens as intended. When I turn it back on, it disconnects then reconnects rapidly and all my windows shift from my secondary to the primary.


I see and thanks!







Have you tested single display? Reason I ask is that is all I plan on using. I will report back with my impressions tomorrow.


----------



## notnyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I see and thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tested single display? Reason I ask is that is all I plan on using. I will report back with my impressions tomorrow.


It does the same basically, just like unplugging and plugging it back in real quick


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notnyt*
> 
> It does the same basically, just like unplugging and plugging it back in real quick


Hrm, interesting....


----------



## MkO611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notnyt*
> 
> Just got my colorimeter. Both my monitors were green heavy. I backed down green to about 46 and the white balance was pretty much dead on. About 32 brightness is 150cd/m2 for me. I have some color profiles generated if anyone wants em. http://www.countercultured.net/cal/xf270hu


Would you mind telling me what OSD settings you have? Specifically the values for the picture that I show.
I got a replacement monitor other day and right off the bat images looked wayy to yellow.
Messed around the OSD and found the color temp and set it to "Cool" and it looks much more natural now..


----------



## notnyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MkO611*
> 
> Would you mind telling me what OSD settings you have? Specifically the values for the picture that I show.
> I got a replacement monitor other day and right off the bat images looked wayy to yellow.
> Messed around the OSD and found the color temp and set it to "Cool" and it looks much more natural now..


Setting the colors there does like nothing. Leave the hue and saturation alone.

On one screen I have at 30 brightness, the other at 32. Where the actual useful color settings are hidden is under the 'user' menu when you change it from cold to warm etc. Put it on 'user' then you can use the enter menu button there, and there are the actual color settings that matter. On one screen I think I have green at 47 or 48 and everything else at 50, and the other I have green and blue at 48 or something. There's screen to screen variance, but you can mess with this on your own to get the proper white balance. You shouldn't have to go too far. The screen was fairly accurate out of the box otherwise, just a little bit of black crush which was easily remedied running dispcalgui and an i1d3. It didn't take much to get the screen perfect.


----------



## MkO611

Ah alright I found it. I'll mess around and see what's to my liking. Thx


----------



## zazeur

Hello everyone,

_Sorry for my bad english, I hope I will be clear enough._

I've received my XF270HU today.
Thankfully it doesn't seems to suffer to much from (yellow) leaks.
I'll keep this one since it looks better than some other that I've seen on this thread and elsewhere.
Eventually I can still send it back within the next 60 days









Anyway, I come here to try to understand something within the Crimsom app settings.

One of you guys posted this thread with the range values for FreeSync.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notnyt*


On my side it doesn't appear like that. Indeed it does print : _Activated - Range from 1% to 2% Hz_.

Crimson 15.11.0 :

Crimson 15.11.1 :


Is it normal ? Does it work properly ?

Thanks in advance for your answers


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zazeur*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> _Sorry for my bad english, I hope I will be clear enough._
> 
> I've received my XF270HU today.
> Thankfully it doesn't seems to suffer to much from (yellow) leaks.
> I'll keep this one since it looks better than some other that I've seen on this thread and elsewhere.
> Eventually I can still send it back within the next 60 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I come here to try to understand something within the Crimsom app settings.
> 
> One of you guys posted this thread with the range values for FreeSync.
> On my side it doesn't appear like that. Indeed it does print : _Activated - Range from 1% to 2% Hz_.
> 
> Crimson 15.11.0 :
> 
> Crimson 15.11.1 :
> 
> 
> Is it normal ? Does it work properly ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers


mine shows the numbers not percentages. not sure what is up with that. maybe different countries do it differently.

on a side note, I got a replacement today, and this one has 0 yellow glow, woot super happy I did an exchange. it's still a september 2015 panel, very happy with this monitor so far, rivals the high end gsync ones imo, I had nothing but issues with those.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I see and thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tested single display? Reason I ask is that is all I plan on using. I will report back with my impressions tomorrow.


I do not have that issue on single display. I did with a Nvidia gpu, but now that I have my 390x installed again the issue went away. I';m on single monitor.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I do not have that issue on single display. I did with a Nvidia gpu, but now that I have my 390x installed again the issue went away. I';m on single monitor.


Glad to hear you solved it.


----------



## caenlen

here are pics of monitor one in complete darkness, 80% brightness in the bad pics, and 37% brightness in the one that is slightly better.... the monitor replacement will post pics of that one soon. i always have a light on so its not that bad honestly, but this one was bad enough i needed a replacement, those pics coming soon. tomorrow most likely.


----------



## notnyt

Wow, bad. Get it replaced


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notnyt*
> 
> Wow, bad. Get it replaced


I did, I am uploading pics of the replacement in a couple hours.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notnyt*
> 
> Just got my colorimeter. Both my monitors were green heavy. I backed down green to about 46 and the white balance was pretty much dead on. About 32 brightness is 150cd/m2 for me. I have some color profiles generated if anyone wants em. http://www.countercultured.net/cal/xf270hu


saturation or hue to 46? and can you please tell me what program you use to enforce the color icm profiles you made?


----------



## caenlen

here are pics of my replacement monitor brightness at 40. if it wasn't for that top right corner be perfect. i'm going to keep it though, its really rare to notice it honestly.


----------



## notnyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> saturation or hue to 46? and can you please tell me what program you use to enforce the color icm profiles you made?


Neither, when you set color to 'user' there's another hidden menu below it where you can adjust RGB properly. I use dispcalgui


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notnyt*
> 
> Neither, when you set color to 'user' there's another hidden menu below it where you can adjust RGB properly. I use dispcalgui


i just put it on srgb mode, it wont let me make any changes, but i kind of like srgb mode just by itself


----------



## notnyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i just put it on srgb mode, it wont let me make any changes, but i kind of like srgb mode just by itself


I didn't notice it do much aside from set the brightness to 30. If you want to adjust on your own, how I listed is how to do it.


----------



## tyream

Hey guys I have the option to either get this monitor or the Samsung 29 inch 2560x1080p curved ultrawide http://www.johnlewis.com/samsung-ls29e790c-curved-21-9-ultra-widescreen-full-hd-led-pc-monitor-with-built-in-speakers-29-black-silver/p2013137?sku=234494948&kpid=234494948&s_kenid=f8bda07f-0eeb-471d-8a1e-12b46d2c98a9&s_kwcid=402x368751&tmad=c&tmcampid=73

I know I wont be able to push this monitor to its full potential with my single 970 but ill probably upgrade to pascal in july so what do you think guys?


----------



## Kuivamaa

M
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyream*
> 
> Hey guys I have the option to either get this monitor or the Samsung 29 inch 2560x1080p curved ultrawide http://www.johnlewis.com/samsung-ls29e790c-curved-21-9-ultra-widescreen-full-hd-led-pc-monitor-with-built-in-speakers-29-black-silver/p2013137?sku=234494948&kpid=234494948&s_kenid=f8bda07f-0eeb-471d-8a1e-12b46d2c98a9&s_kwcid=402x368751&tmad=c&tmcampid=73
> 
> I know I wont be able to push this monitor to its full potential with my single 970 but ill probably upgrade to pascal in july so what do you think guys?


is there a reason not to get a. G-sync monitor instead, since you are a GeForce user ?


----------



## tyream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> M
> is there a reason not to get a. G-sync monitor instead, since you are a GeForce user ?


Well the G sync variant is more expensive, im more bothered about 1440p 144hz IPS


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyream*
> 
> Well the G sync variant is more expensive, im more bothered about 1440p 144hz IPS


I get that but eliminating tearing has been a great boon for me and it really works well in conjunction to high refresh rates.I was happy to forego ips for this (I have the TN version of the panel you are looking at). Then again I have no idea if there are TN G-sync monitors.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyream*
> 
> Well the G sync variant is more expensive, im more bothered about 1440p 144hz IPS


I would get the XB G Sync variant if you plan on staying with Nvidia next gen. It is without a doubt worth the extra scratch as I owned one until I switched over to the red team and after trying every G Sync panel it was far and away the best. It also is IPS(same panel as the XF anyway), 144hz and 2560 x 1440 which is what you want.









Once you experience G Sync or Free Sync it is hard to go back similar to returning to 60hz from 120hz+.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I would get the XB G Sync variant if you plan on staying with Nvidia next gen. It is without a doubt worth the extra scratch as I owned one until I switched over to the red team and after trying every G Sync panel it was far and away the best. It also is IPS(same panel as the XF anyway), 144hz and 2560 x 1440 which is what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you experience G Sync or Free Sync it is hard to go back similar to returning to 60hz from 120hz+.


yep I agree with everyone above, I was playing shadows of mordor last night and black ops 3, on a single 390x, and it was so smooth... it really enhances the immersion of gaming imo


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> yep I agree with everyone above, I was playing shadows of mordor last night and black ops 3, on a single 390x, and it was so smooth... it really enhances the immersion of gaming imo


Indeed and I don't even own either of those games which speaks to how wide the support is for this tech. I cannot speak for Free Sync as much as I am still assessing it(meanwhile AMD keeps adding features to improve it as I do) but G Sync was certainly the truth especially in any game in the first person view. Third person titles played smoother but never really suffered any tearing but for instance if I was playing a game with controller because it was an SP port like Hitman or Tomb Raider and normally just left V Sync on any stutter was gone with G Sync enabled with V Sync off.

Frame limiters/pacing aside combined with adaptive refresh are an amazing combo for modern PC gaming especially if you are a fan of 144hz gaming.


----------



## PlugSeven

Is there a review of this thing anywhere? One would think they'd seed a few review sites to showcase it, no?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlugSeven*
> 
> Is there a review of this thing anywhere? One would think they'd seed a few review sites to showcase it, no?


not that I am aware of, tft said they will not be doing a review of it because it is the same panel as the gsync version, so there really is no point.


----------



## PlugSeven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> not that I am aware of, tft said they will not be doing a review of it because it is the same panel as the gsync version, so there really is no point.


Well that sucks, it seems to have come in under the radar, not very good marketing.


----------



## Erick

Anyone know how this monitor compares to the XG270HU?

I wanted to buy a new monitor, but this model has no arrived in canada yet, and I wanted to know if its worth waiting for this one, which is IPS, or should i just grab the TN panel one.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Anyone know how this monitor compares to the XG270HU?
> 
> I wanted to buy a new monitor, but this model has no arrived in canada yet, and I wanted to know if its worth waiting for this one, which is IPS, or should i just grab the TN panel one.


Hold off on monitor buy for awhile... the quality control just isn't there yet.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Hold off on monitor buy for awhile... the quality control just isn't there yet.


Yes, I can see from this thread that the QC is shaky on this unit. I'm currently looking to pick up either this monitor or the Asus MG279Q. As far as I can tell, they use the same panel (AU Optronics M270DAN02.3), but I seem to be seeing more complaints about backlight bleed on the Acer. Could the stress on the panel from the casing or perhaps the backlight implementation make the Acer more likely to bleed than the Asus or will they have an equal chance of suffering from these problems?

The Acer is the more attractive on paper as the freesync range goes all the way to 144Hz. A few games which are only moderately graphically intensive run in the 80-110 fps range for me and it would be a shame for freesync to end at 90Hz as it does on the Asus. Aside from anything else, it would just be easier to keep it on all the time rather than having to think about what fps I'm going to get and whether or not I can use freesync.


----------



## mateumateu

Does overdrive work (is not greyed out) for anyone?


----------



## hymccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mateumateu*
> 
> Does overdrive work (is not greyed out) for anyone?


Mine is greyed out as well at 144Hz. Connected with DP cable.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

I received my XF270HU this morning and am pleasantly surprised. No dead pixels/subpixels or smeary marks. There is a tiny bit of backlight bleed but only in the lower-right corner and only visible in complete darkness, full brightness, black screen, ect. Compared to what I've seen on this thread it's not that bad and I probably wouldn't have noticed if I wasn't aware of the QC problems.

Another thing to note is that the frame and stand are completely matte. I saw plenty of people complaining about the G-sync equivalent XB270HU having a glossy frame and stand that reflected the screen, but this is not the case on my freesync XF270HU, which is a good thing.

For people interested in this sort of thing, the manufacturing date was September 2015.


----------



## kakos84

Hello,I need a help.please see the photos and tell your opinion.I have to return or keep it.what you say?

There is two pixels left on the top,but you can't see witout focus.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakos84*
> 
> Hello,I need a help.please see the photos and tell your opinion.I have to return or keep it.what you say?
> 
> There is two pixels left on the top,but you can't see witout focus.


Hi, I am in a similar situation. I also have a mark in the top left, but I think it is a dust speck as it is one pixel sized and translucent so it is not as obvious as yours. I only saw it when searching for dead pixels.

I have a similar level of back light bleed by the looks of things, here's a photo of mine:



It's worth noting that the camera is better at picking out glow/bleed than my eyes, as I can only see the bottom right bleed in person.

Whether or not you return is your choice. If you've payed this considerable sum for a monitor you have every right to expect perfection. Having said that, I'm not sure you'll find an IPS with a freesync range up to 144Hz that's much closer to perfection, going by how botched the QC is on some of the monitors in this thread. If you swap it out the replacement might well be worse. As such, I probably will be sticking with mine.


----------



## hymccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorem Ipsum*
> 
> Hi, I am in a similar situation. I also have a mark in the top left, but I think it is a dust speck as it is one pixel sized and translucent so it is not as obvious as yours. I only saw it when searching for dead pixels.
> 
> I have a similar level of back light bleed by the looks of things, here's a photo of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth noting that the camera is better at picking out glow/bleed than my eyes, as I can only see the bottom right bleed in person.
> 
> Whether or not you return is your choice. If you've payed this considerable sum for a monitor you have every right to expect perfection. Having said that, I'm not sure you'll find an IPS with a freesync range up to 144Hz that's much closer to perfection, going by how botched the QC is on some of the monitors in this thread. If you swap it out the replacement might well be worse. As such, I probably will be sticking with mine.


What brightness is yours at? How far back did you take it?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> What brightness is yours at? How far back did you take it?


It was the default brightness, just checked in the OSD, it's 80.

Distance? I don't know 2-3 feet maybe? The picture isn't cropped or anything so the size of the picture should give you an idea.

I'm not sure comparing photos of backlight bleed is a very good way to compare the actual amount of backlight bleed, as things like the camera exposure time will vary the perceived bleed.


----------



## Thoth420

Mine came flawless even at factory settings.









My xb needed to go down to 30 or less brightness to drown out the yellowish ips glow. Woot!

Quality shots soon when I have access to good lighting and a quality camera.

Edit: Getting some strange artifacting on surface texture in games with or without freesync on namely Hitman Absolution being the chief offender.









I am 100% sure they are not game bugs.


----------



## notnyt

Does anyone else see these monitors "disconnect and reconnect" when powering them on from the off state?


----------



## hymccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notnyt*
> 
> Does anyone else see these monitors "disconnect and reconnect" when powering them on from the off state?


Yeah, it's been said before.

I got a pretty good one I think. I'll try to get some good pictures with a DSLR. Mine has 0 bleed. Only glow. Also, it's VERY bright even at 24 brightness.
I only have small problems:

With Crimson b/c you can't ******* adjust the gamma and it seems that's the worst part of my adjustments. That and I don't have a colorimeter.
The overdrive is always greyed out. So that's weird.
And I found a small bug in the color adjustment of the OSD. The B channel gain doesn't update it's value when you hit the monitor buttons, it takes it from the G channel. It still adjusts the color, just not the displayed value. I'll get a pic of this as well.


----------



## hymccord

These were taken with iPhone 6S camera, so they are a bit overexposed. Looks even better than the photos.

80 Brightness

25 Brightness


OS Bug. Though you can't see it, the screen was extremely yellow showing that the blue channel was way down. It's only a visual bug.


I'm extremely happy with mine. I might buy a colorimeter to adjust it.


----------



## Twirlz

I'm very interested in this monitor, though am surprised by the lack of reviews/discussion about it on the interwebs. To those who already have it, would you recommend it? Is this essentially the same panel as the Gsync (XB270HU) monitor, therefore could I read reviews of that monitor and it would be relevant to this Freesync one? Just to clarify as well, has the Freesync range been confirmed by Acer or a reviewer outside of that Amazon Q&A?

I also wonder why Acer and Asus are having so much trouble with the quality control from their high end monitors... Is it just due to the manufacturer supplying the panels not checking them correctly or is it down to the technology like 144Hz/IPS just not reliable enough yet? If you pay £500ish for a monitor, you'd expect it to be near perfect!

On a side note, is it better than the Asus MG279Q in aspects such as image quality/build quality/comfort etc?

Thanks!









Edit: My post looks like it contains 101 questions haha...


----------



## hymccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twirlz*
> 
> I'm very interested in this monitor, though am surprised by the lack of reviews/discussion about it on the interwebs. To those who already have it, would you recommend it? Is this essentially the same panel as the Gsync (XB270HU) monitor, therefore could I read reviews of that monitor and it would be relevant to this Freesync one? Just to clarify as well, has the Freesync range been confirmed by Acer or a reviewer outside of that Amazon Q&A?
> 
> I also wonder why Acer and Asus are having so much trouble with the quality control from their high end monitors... Is it just due to the manufacturer supplying the panels not checking them correctly or is it down to the technology like 144Hz/IPS just not reliable enough yet? If you pay £500ish for a monitor, you'd expect it to be near perfect!
> 
> On a side note, is it better than the Asus MG279Q in aspects such as image quality/build quality/comfort etc?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: My post looks like it contains 101 questions haha...


It is essentially the XB270HU but just for freesync.
The range is 40-1440Hz (looking at it right now on crimson).

All monitors have these QA issues it seems. You just need to get a good one unfortunately. They only do spot checks, it's not feasible (read: costly) to check every single monitor.

I'd reckon it's better than the MG279Q due to the fact that this monitor has a larger freesync range. Just compare the reviews of the 279Q and the 270HU on TFTCentral.


----------



## Mikep-

Hello could someone please tell me what the minimum and maximum height of the monitor with the adjustable stand?

Thank you!


----------



## Twirlz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> It is essentially the XB270HU but just for freesync.
> The range is 40-1440Hz (looking at it right now on crimson).
> 
> All monitors have these QA issues it seems. You just need to get a good one unfortunately. They only do spot checks, it's not feasible (read: costly) to check every single monitor.
> 
> I'd reckon it's better than the MG279Q due to the fact that this monitor has a larger freesync range. Just compare the reviews of the 279Q and the 270HU on TFTCentral.


Thanks for clearing that up. It appears to be a very good monitor, especially due to its Freesync range as some monitors have a very slim window for it.

I think I'm gonna take a gamble with this monitor. I'm a bit worried though as £500 is a lot to spend on a monitor which appears to have somewhat common QA issues. Surely Acer must be loosing a fair chunk of money from RMAs, support etc due to this and similar monitors?


----------



## remedy1978

Has anyone else noticed that the overdrive function on this monitor is greyed out? At least for me it is.


----------



## hymccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twirlz*
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up. It appears to be a very good monitor, especially due to its Freesync range as some monitors have a very slim window for it.
> 
> I think I'm gonna take a gamble with this monitor. I'm a bit worried though as £500 is a lot to spend on a monitor which appears to have somewhat common QA issues. Surely Acer must be loosing a fair chunk of money from RMAs, support etc due to this and similar monitors?


I don't think there's a panel out there where you aren't playing a high dollar lottery.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedy1978*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the overdrive function on this monitor is greyed out? At least for me it is.


I've been trying to figure this out as well. It's been said a few times. I'll chat with acer tomorrow if I have the time.


----------



## remedy1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> I don't think there's a panel out there where you aren't playing a high dollar lottery.
> I've been trying to figure this out as well. It's been said a few times. I'll chat with acer tomorrow if I have the time.


Thanks. Do you also have the issue with the on-screen menu? If I adjust Blue under User for color it does not change the number even though it is adjusting the screen.


----------



## Twirlz

Just ordered my Acer which should be here tomorrow! Fingers crossed it's OK


----------



## hymccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikep-*
> 
> Hello could someone please tell me what the minimum and maximum height of the monitor with the adjustable stand?
> 
> Thank you!


Horizontal layout: 15.75" minimum, 21.75" maximum
Vertical: 27" tall
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedy1978*
> 
> Thanks. Do you also have the issue with the on-screen menu? If I adjust Blue under User for color it does not change the number even though it is adjusting the screen.


Yep, I'm getting this too. I have a picture of it on page 11. It's just a visual bug.


----------



## hymccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedy1978*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the overdrive function on this monitor is greyed out? At least for me it is.


When I connect to HDMI, overdrive comes back. But not via DP which is the only input that supports FreeSync.


----------



## remedy1978

How is the color temp of everyone's screen? Even with adjustments mine is pretty warm.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedy1978*
> 
> How is the color temp of everyone's screen? Even with adjustments mine is pretty warm.


All of the 144hz+ ips 1440p panels, gsync or freesycn have a slight yellowing to the whites. I couldn't stand it and I tried several models. I gave up and decided to just keep my 980 ti and x-star 1440p which is a samsung IPS panel. has no yellow bleed in dark room, and the whites are spot on.

Wait for Samsung or LG to enter this battle, you will thank me.


----------



## Malinkadink

So i take it this one is the better buy over the MG279Q since it sports 40-144hz VRR range? Though the aesthetics aren't quite as good as the Asus, nor is the OSD, price being the same i would guess this Acer is the better buy.


----------



## Twirlz

Received mine this morning, no dead pixels and barely any IPS glow. I notice some little colour shift though. While sitting at the screen I can see the bottom half is slightly more yellowish, but nothing major.

Overall pretty happy, 1440p and IPS is pretty impressive! I am a little disappointed with Freesync though? I plugged in the displayport cable and enabled Freesync in the drivers but I can't seem to notice a difference in games like Witcher 3/GTA? The on screen refresh rate monitor shows that it is changing.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twirlz*
> 
> Received mine this morning, no dead pixels and barely any IPS glow. I notice some little colour shift though. While sitting at the screen I can see the bottom half is slightly more yellowish, but nothing major.
> 
> Overall pretty happy, 1440p and IPS is pretty impressive! I am a little disappointed with Freesync though? I plugged in the displayport cable and enabled Freesync in the drivers but I can't seem to notice a difference in games like Witcher 3/GTA? The on screen refresh rate monitor shows that it is changing.


I notice the Freesync difference all the time. Try an FPS game...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> So i take it this one is the better buy over the MG279Q since it sports 40-144hz VRR range? Though the aesthetics aren't quite as good as the Asus, nor is the OSD, price being the same i would guess this Acer is the better buy.


Yes.


----------



## hymccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twirlz*
> 
> Received mine this morning, no dead pixels and barely any IPS glow. I notice some little colour shift though. While sitting at the screen I can see the bottom half is slightly more yellowish, but nothing major.
> 
> Overall pretty happy, 1440p and IPS is pretty impressive! I am a little disappointed with Freesync though? I plugged in the displayport cable and enabled Freesync in the drivers but I can't seem to notice a difference in games like Witcher 3/GTA? The on screen refresh rate monitor shows that it is changing.


Mine has a very slight yellowing but I can only notice if have an entirely white screen on low brightness.

The game needs to be fullscreen (not windowed fs) for free sync to work right now. Hopefully in the future they can patch it to make it work for non fullscreen.


----------



## Twirlz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> Mine has a very slight yellowing but I can only notice if have an entirely white screen on low brightness.
> 
> The game needs to be fullscreen (not windowed fs) for free sync to work right now. Hopefully in the future they can patch it to make it work for non fullscreen.


That must have been my problem. Most games I run in FS windowed. Some games benefit greatly from Freesync while others not so much, even though the frame rate of it fluctuates a lot.

Out of curiosity what settings is everyone using? At the defaults, the picture looks amazing but is way too bright. As I change the brightness and contrast the quality does not look as good. I've messed around with gamma, black levels, contrast, brightness and colour temps but do not seems to have much luck at finding a good balance.


----------



## Dargonplay

I'm interested to know what settings could be labeled as "Calibrated" I don't even know what the setting "Black Level" do.

EDIT: I'm starting to hate this monitor, in fact, don't torch me for this pls, I feel like the XG270HU had better image quality and colors LOL, I don't know whats going on.

Also Why in seven hells I can't for the life of me change the overdrive setting on this monitor? Its greyed out "OD: Normal" and I can't change it, I can notice the input lag coming from the XG270HU so I really want to be able to change it to extreme to alleviate that extra input lag.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedy1978*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the overdrive function on this monitor is greyed out? At least for me it is.


I just noticed, this is ridiculous from a monitor this expensive, thought acer would learn their lesson, is there any workaround this or we have to return the monitor?


----------



## hymccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I just noticed, this is ridiculous from a monitor this expensive, thought acer would learn their lesson, is there any workaround this or we have to return the monitor?


It's disabled for displayport for some reason. You can see it in action on the HDMI input.
I contacted Acer support but got nothing but pre-canned responses related to a VGA connection (like ***?).

One thing I did discover is the factory menu.
1) Power off monitor
2) Hold left most menu button
3) Power on
4) Enter menu via 3rd button.
5) There's now a little F in the top left

From that menu I learned that the panel is a AUO-M270DAN02.3 which is the exact model as the XB270HU. This was suspected so is now confirmed.
Here's the tftcentral review so you can grab the settings and ICC from there: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm

The only thing I want is Overdrive for DisplayPort. It tightens a lot of the transitions up as measured in the tftcentral review: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/acer_xb270hu.htm#response_times


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> It's disabled for displayport for some reason. You can see it in action on the HDMI input.
> I contacted Acer support but got nothing but pre-canned responses related to a VGA connection (like ***?).
> 
> One thing I did discover is the factory menu.
> 1) Power off monitor
> 2) Hold left most menu button
> 3) Power on
> 4) Enter menu via 3rd button.
> 5) There's now a little F in the top left
> 
> From that menu I learned that the panel is a AUO-M270DAN02.3 which is the exact model as the XB270HU. This was suspected so is now confirmed.
> Here's the tftcentral review so you can grab the settings and ICC from there: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm
> 
> The only thing I want is Overdrive for DisplayPort. It tightens a lot of the transitions up as measured in the tftcentral review: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/acer_xb270hu.htm#response_times


That's disappointing, think we'll have to wait for a fixed version to arrive so we can return these, or maybe we will be able to update the firmware ourselves?

I knew I should have waited for dem Eizo!


----------



## ppunktw

I'm happy I didn't wait for the Eizo, it doesn't have anything more that would justify its ridiculous price (here in Switzerland it's twice as expensive as the XF270HU). Got my Acer a few days ago and got a really good panel! No dead pixels, no dust, almost no bleeding (only a little bit in the lower right corner), very happy with my monitor! Probably gonna order a second one since i can't stand watching at my 7 years old Samsung TN as a 2nd monitor after getting used to this beauty









Regarding overdrive: Looking at the TFTcentral review i hardly doubt that you'll notice any difference between "normal" and "extreme"... so that's not really something I miss


----------



## hymccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppunktw*
> 
> Regarding overdrive: Looking at the TFTcentral review i hardly doubt that you'll notice any difference between "normal" and "extreme"... so that's not really something I miss


I'm happy with my panel as well. But I would like to enjoy the normal setting of overdrive due to some of those 20ms pixel transitions that could've be done in 5ms.


----------



## ppunktw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> I'm happy with my panel as well. But I would like to enjoy the normal setting of overdrive due to some of those 20ms pixel transitions that could've be done in 5ms.


It's greyed out at the "normal" level, so I highly doubt that it's off


----------



## hymccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppunktw*
> 
> It's greyed out at the "normal" level, so I highly doubt that it's off


You know. I never thought of that. I'll compare testufo on DisplayPort vs OD normal HDMI

Edit:
Tested. It's off over displayport.


----------



## Dargonplay

When is this issue getting a fix?


----------



## Bors Mistral

Hopefully before the world-wide release. But if anyone has heard something directly from Acer, please share.
I'm definitely eyeing this monitor, but no overdrive on DisplayPort is really the case then it's a deal-breaker.


----------



## hymccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> When is this issue getting a fix?


No idea. Like I said, I talked with an Acer support representative and they have no idea b/c they just follow the prompts. I want to talk to an actual software programmer since I am one myself.

I've posted on the forums of acer with that and a few firmware bugs so hopefully it will be seen. I'm not sure if we can just download and patch monitor firmware.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> No idea. Like I said, I talked with an Acer support representative and they have no idea b/c they just follow the prompts. I want to talk to an actual software programmer since I am one myself.
> 
> I've posted on the forums of acer with that and a few firmware bugs so hopefully it will be seen. I'm not sure if we can just download and patch monitor firmware.


Be kind enough to link your post so I can lurk around and maybe post some insight


----------



## hymccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Be kind enough to link your post so I can lurk around and maybe post some insight


http://community.acer.com/t5/Monitors/XF270HU-Overdrive-and-firmware-bugs/m-p/405267#U405267


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Monitors/XF270HU-Overdrive-and-firmware-bugs/m-p/405267#U405267


This Acer site is so bad, I can't even reply to your thread, each time I press reply the page goes blank, when I get back the thread disappear.

No wonder this monitor sucks so bad.


----------



## hymccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> This Acer site is so bad, I can't even reply to your thread, each time I press reply the page goes blank, when I get back the thread disappear.
> 
> No wonder this monitor sucks so bad.


I sincerely doubt monitor quality relates to the website designer.
You have to register before you post.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> I sincerely doubt monitor quality relates to the website designer.
> You have to register before you post.


Registering was the first thing I did, I still couldn't reply to your thread, posting in Acer website seems futile, I'm returning this monitor when the Eizo Foris FS 2735 comes out


Not only this monitor came with all the listed issues, but also with a huge backlight bleed I was willing to ignore until I realize all the other problems regarding overdrive and blur.


----------



## hymccord

Looks like to me you managed to capture mostly IPS glow but there is some bleed at the top for sure. Do you see the yellowing when gaming?

The Eizo will be quite expensive from rumors I've read about.


----------



## ppunktw

The Eizo is already available here in Switzerland (since about 2 weeks). But yes, its price is a joke: 1100 dollars... And for that you don't even get a continuous Freesync range (you have to switch between lower and higher FPS). Oh and it has the same panel as the Acer... Thats why I went with the Acer. Regarding the Overdrive I'll have a chat with acer next week when the live chat is back.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> Looks like to me you managed to capture mostly IPS glow but there is some bleed at the top for sure. Do you see the yellowing when gaming?
> 
> The Eizo will be quite expensive from rumors I've read about.


I can see it when playing video games or watching movies, it's very noticeable.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppunktw*
> 
> The Eizo is already available here in Switzerland (since about 2 weeks). But yes, its price is a joke: 1100 dollars... And for that you don't even get a continuous Freesync range (you have to switch between lower and higher FPS). Oh and it has the same panel as the Acer... Thats why I went with the Acer. Regarding the Overdrive I'll have a chat with acer next week when the live chat is back.


I called it on the same AU Optronics panel.


----------



## hymccord

Found something pretty strange. I can enable Overdrive over display port when I'm in my bios and up to right just before the Windows login screen where Windows is loading. The screen flashes black like always then login screen and OD is greyed out.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> Found something pretty strange. I can enable Overdrive over display port when I'm in my bios and up to right just before the Windows login screen where Windows is loading. The screen flashes black like always then login screen and OD is greyed out.


Forgot to mention that, I discovered this the first day I got it but thought it was irrelevant because it doesn't really do anything, you can change the overdrive while you are in your system bios, but once you go into Windows it turns off automatically even thought it might stay as "extreme" while greed out.

The delay on the screen is huge so I don't believe that the overdrive setting while greyed out would even be set to "normal" but more like "off"

This led me to believe this would be a software/driver issue, but this seems unlikely as the overdrive setting have no connection with any graphical driver.


----------



## Thoth420

I returned mine for a refund due to strange artifacting(could be my gpu or monitor). IPS glow was acceptable for this panel as I tried a few xbs before I got a good one. The matte bezel is insanely better but alas the bugs...

I'm going to be a causal scrub 1440 60hz for now.


----------



## hymccord

Looks like the Eizo will have the same AUO panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> This led me to believe this would be a software/driver issue, but this seems unlikely as the overdrive setting have no connection with any graphical driver.


Lookup "Display Data Channel".


----------



## caenlen

Guys, wait until Samsung or LG enters this arena. Seriously, just be patient.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I returned mine for a refund due to strange artifacting(could be my gpu or monitor). IPS glow was acceptable for this panel as I tried a few xbs before I got a good one. The matte bezel is insanely better but alas the bugs...
> 
> I'm going to be a causal scrub 1440 60hz for now.


I used an Acer XG270HU before this display, and I can assure you it is the best 1440p 144Hz you can buy right now, same thing as the BENQ XL2730Z, you should go for it:thumb:

EDIT 1 month later: Man I was so wrong, I hope you didn't got one


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I used an Acer XG270HU before this display, and I can assure you it is the best 1440p 144Hz you can buy right now, same thing as the BENQ XL2730Z, you should go for it:thumb:


Monitors are very hard to resell tho... so you are stuck with it for quite some time, unless you are willing to take a huge loss on reselling it for when Samsung and LG enter the market with superior products.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Monitors are very hard to resell tho... so you are stuck with it for quite some time, unless you are willing to take a huge loss on reselling it for when Samsung and LG enter the market with superior products.


Why do we even need to wait for Samsung and lg? We could grab an Eizo Foris FS2735 in a few weeks which would blow any Samsung/LG Monitor out of the water in terms of quality control and performance.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I used an Acer XG270HU before this display, and I can assure you it is the best 1440p 144Hz you can buy right now, same thing as the BENQ XL2730Z, you should go for it:thumb:


They both suffer pixel inversion otherwise I would be fine with an 8bit TN.


----------



## KibbleFat

I've been watching this thread, waiting for you guys to confirm all QC issues are gone!







It seems like 27" 1440p gaming monitor tech is still in its infancy -- and all the IPS panels in my budget have a 30% chance of being total trash.

I like the idea of having an 1440p IPS at home after using a Z30i at work for the last year or so, I just don't want to deal with tying up $600 (or $1200!) with the ordering/returning process.

How is the blur on this monitor? Dargonplay seems to think it's bad... Is it worth waiting for a ULMB or whatever -type function to come out? I'd rather not support nvidia any more than I have to.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KibbleFat*
> 
> I've been watching this thread, waiting for you guys to confirm all QC issues are gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like 27" 1440p gaming monitor tech is still in its infancy -- and all the IPS panels in my budget have a 30% chance of being total trash.
> 
> I like the idea of having an 1440p IPS at home after using a Z30i at work for the last year or so, I just don't want to deal with tying up $600 (or $1200!) with the ordering/returning process.
> 
> How is the blur on this monitor? Dargonplay seems to think it's bad... Is it worth waiting for a ULMB or whatever -type function to come out? I'd rather not support nvidia any more than I have to.


Coming from a BENQ XL2420TE to an Acer XG270HU I did not missed the blur reduction feature, (BenQ AMA Premium) but then coming from a XG270HU to this XF270HU I certainly did, when using FreeSync the blur is beyond absurd, I've had FreeSync disabled now as I just can't use the display with so much blur, it makes it look like a 1080p panel.

The biggest problem thought is that The overdrive setting on this monitor is broken, I'll no doubt return it as soon the Eizo becomes available.

OH, almost forgot to mention the huge amounts of backlight bleed and clouding, but then again you could win the IPS lottery and not worry about that.

If you want 1440p the Acer XG270HU is definitely amazing, best offering aside from the BENQ XL2730Z, but if you want 1440p IPS, do yourself a favor and pay the 1000$ price for an Eizo, at least with this price I expect great quality control, in their page they promise to deliver all panels without any backlight bleed/clouding/IPS glow, if true is very worthy of such price tag, happy to pay 400$ extra for the perfect monitor.


----------



## Spectre73

Quote:


> If you want 1440p the Acer XG270HU is definitely amazing, best offering aside from the BENQ XL2730Z, but if you want 1440p IPS, do yourself a favor and pay the 1000$ price for an Eizo, at least with this price I expect great quality control, in their page they promise to deliver all panels without any backlight bleed/clouding/IPS glow, if true is very worthy of such price tag, happy to pay 400$ extra for the perfect monitor.


I am really looking forward to the Eizo, too, but am a little bit worried about the upper freesync range of 57-144 Hz.

I know that, with the new Crimson Software, there is framedoubling involved below the supported freesync range, but is it as good as the "real" thing?

That is the reason why I still want to wait for the overdrive setting of the Acer to be fixed, if at all possible, because atm I believe, I should go for the Acer if this issue is taken care of.


----------



## hymccord

Obviously a strobing feature will have less blur but I love my monitor. I think there is minimal blur. I'm even betting that you're biased based on the fact OD is disabled and wouldn't be able to tell the difference while comparing the panels side by side while gaming. I'm going to hook up my HDMI and play some BF4 and tell you if there's a difference after I get off work.
Would you want to move to a TN at 27" after being at IPS? I wouldn't. I also don't want to pay 400 more for the same AUO panel. Your experience is wholely different than mine since the first panel I got was really good with no bleed.

Good luck paying 1000 and getting the same stuff.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre73*
> 
> I am really looking forward to the Eizo, too, but am a little bit worried about the upper freesync range of 57-144 Hz.
> 
> I know that, with the new Crimson Software, there is framedoubling involved below the supported freesync range, but is it as good as the "real" thing?
> 
> That is the reason why I still want to wait for the overdrive setting of the Acer to be fixed, if at all possible, because atm I believe, I should go for the Acer if this issue is taken care of.


Even if they fix the overdrive setting there's still the ghosting and blur issues associated with FreeSync on this monitor.


----------



## ppunktw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> Obviously a strobing feature will have less blur but I love my monitor. I think there is minimal blur. I'm even betting that you're biased based on the fact OD is disabled and wouldn't be able to tell the difference while comparing the panels side by side while gaming. I'm going to hook up my HDMI and play some BF4 and tell you if there's a difference after I get off work.
> Would you want to move to a TN at 27" after being at IPS? I wouldn't. I also don't want to pay 400 more for the same AUO panel. Your experience is wholely different than mine since the first panel I got was really good with no bleed.
> 
> Good luck paying 1000 and getting the same stuff.


^this

Is the Eizo better? Yes, it probably is... (one can argue about the stupid freesync range split). Is it worth double the price of an XF270HU? Not even close...

I don't notice any ghosting/blur btw. I'm also not playing any fast FPS though









The Acer will stay my primary Monitor until the OLED prices drop below 2k (maybe 2 years?) Just look at those beautiful specs: Dell 4k OLED


----------



## KibbleFat

Hey guys, thanks for sharing your thoughts!

I feel like I'm entering my twilight years of faced-paced, semi-competitive gaming... but who knows. Maybe our gen will still be LAN'ing in the retirement homes.

I'm strongly considering the XB270HU for ULMB, but the problem is I _really_ don't want to buy an nVidia if I can help it. Decisions decisions... I'll have to see if I can find this in-store to demo it or bite the bullet and order it without commiting to keep it


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> Obviously a strobing feature will have less blur but I love my monitor. I think there is minimal blur. I'm even betting that you're biased based on the fact OD is disabled and wouldn't be able to tell the difference while comparing the panels side by side while gaming. I'm going to hook up my HDMI and play some BF4 and tell you if there's a difference after I get off work.
> Would you want to move to a TN at 27" after being at IPS? I wouldn't. I also don't want to pay 400 more for the same AUO panel. Your experience is wholely different than mine since the first panel I got was really good with no bleed.
> 
> Good luck paying 1000 and getting the same stuff.


Backlight Bleeding, IPS Glow, Clouding, you'd have to be Very lucky to get an XF270HU without any of these issues, even if you return the bad monitors back 10 times there's still a big chance you wont get a perfect one, and even then you still have the Overdrive issue, I have a 1ms Sensei, 1ms Keyboard and a High End PC at 144Hz FPS and I can absolutely feel the difference between 1ms to 4ms when Playing LoL, Smite or even Battlefield 4, this monitor is beyond 4ms up to 14ms with its broken overdrive feature, this just kills it for me.

AND EVEN THEN, if you get a perfect monitor without Bleeding, Glowing and clouding, one with a new firmware with Overdrive working, there's still the issue of Blurring with Freesync which could only be fixed by using a different scaler, way too many issues, 400$ extra for the same thing? No, 400$ extra for the real thing, absolutely worth it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppunktw*
> 
> ^this
> 
> Is the Eizo better? Yes, it probably is... (one can argue about the stupid freesync range split). Is it worth double the price of an XF270HU? Not even close...
> 
> The Acer will stay my primary Monitor until the OLED prices drop below 2k (maybe 2 years?) Just look at those beautiful specs: Dell 4k OLED


It'll probably be around 900$ to 1000$ here in the US, so it'd be 400$ extra comparing to the XF270HU, IMO its very worth it, EIZO goes as far as having 100% IPS Glow Free Warranty on top of its Backlight Bleed and Clouding Quality Control on the FS2735, the extra you're paying is to rest assured you'll not get a half baked product like with this Acer.

Regarding the FreeSync Range, there's huge Blurring and ghosting on the XF270HU when using Freesync, I'm forced to disable it for now, I believe Eizo choosed these 2 ranges because they knew the issues and limitations of current scalers and unlike Acer, they care about delivering.

IMO, the Eizo will be the first true 144Hz IPS 1440p Monitor in the market, the rest were just pure prototypes.


----------



## hymccord

I don't think this is an Acer issue. It think it's an AMD driver issue.

I tried both Catalyst 15.10B and Crimson 16.11 and they both have OD disabled. As soon as I uninstall drivers via DDU, OD comes back for displayport. Though I can only run at 60hz 1440p with no driver, I'm still able to test the monitor on TestUFO's ghosting page. It works great too. I have the UFO crossing the screen at 1440pixels/sec and there's 0 ghosting.

I think I need to contact AMD.


----------



## Twirlz

My monitor was pretty much perfect, quality control wise. Don't know if I was lucky but I know a few others with this and they seem pretty happy. I do think it's an issue that certainly needs to be addressed, but not as bad as it seems.

For what it's worth I returned my monitor. In some ways I regret doing so as the picture was great and was a big improvement over my current one however, I to noticed bluring in games and to a lesser extent games did not feel as responsive, I kind of found it difficult to keep track of moving objects/players in fast paced FPS games. Stuff like Witcher 3 looked absolutely great with very little blur, but anything like BF4 or Counter Strike had noticeable blur. For a monitor of this price, I was a little disappointed. Not sure if it was Freesync causing it or not, never bothered to turn it off as I play a wide range of games throughout the day. Don't get me wrong though as it's still a great monitor in most aspects.

I'm not sure if I'm exaggerating or am just somewhat sensitive to it but I certainly noticed that my old 1080p 144Hz TN monitor had more clarity in FPS games.


----------



## Tobiman

Overdrive has been working perfectly on the MG279Q for a while now.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppunktw*
> 
> ^this
> 
> Is the Eizo better? Yes, it probably is... (one can argue about the stupid freesync range split). Is it worth double the price of an XF270HU? Not even close...
> 
> The Acer will stay my primary Monitor until the OLED prices drop below 2k (maybe 2 years?) Just look at those beautiful specs: Dell 4k OLED


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twirlz*
> 
> My monitor was pretty much perfect, quality control wise. Don't know if I was lucky but I know a few others with this and they seem pretty happy. I do think it's an issue that certainly needs to be addressed, but not as bad as it seems.
> 
> For what it's worth I returned my monitor. In some ways I regret doing so as the picture was great and was a big improvement over my current one however, I to noticed bluring in games and to a lesser extent games did not feel as responsive, I kind of found it difficult to keep track of moving objects/players in fast paced FPS games. Stuff like Witcher 3 looked absolutely great with very little blur, but anything like BF4 or Counter Strike had noticeable blur. For a monitor of this price, I was a little disappointed. Not sure if it was Freesync causing it or not, never bothered to turn it off as I play a wide range of games throughout the day. Don't get me wrong though as it's still a great monitor in most aspects.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm exaggerating or am just somewhat sensitive to it but I certainly noticed that my old 1080p 144Hz TN monitor had more clarity in FPS games.


You are not exaggerating, thats exactly how my XF270HU is behaving, so much blur, its absurd, althought there's a light of hope as the poster above confirmed he can turn Overdrive on without AMD Drivers and we might just get a software fix for FreeSync Blur along with Overdrive, if so this monitor will be a solid choice, until then its the worse.

Lets see what comes first, FreeSync/Blur and Overdrive Fix or the Eizo Foris FS2735, I'd rather the Eizo as my Acer suffer from very pronounced bleeding.

PD: We need TFT Central to come up with their review, as I feel this monitor have WAY too much Input lag, well above 15ms over Display Port, so I believe you're not exaggerating on that too.


----------



## caenlen

Telling you guys, just wait until Samsung and LG enters the arena. Monitors are hard to re-sell.


----------



## hymccord

TFT won't do a review of this one since it's same as XB270HU but without ULMB. They've already tweeted that they won't.


----------



## Thoth420

If the Eizo is around 1000 US I'll consider trying one last round with IPS 1440 144hz game. If not the best runner up seems to be the BenQ TN for 144hz or some form of quality 60hz IPS panel which would be painful. I been used to 144hz for years now.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> TFT won't do a review of this one since it's same as XB270HU but without ULMB. They've already tweeted that they won't.


It maybe is the same panel, but there are other differences. It's of high interest for the end user to know if all functionality is well implemented, input lag over the frequency range, etc. This is after all a FreeSync monitor with different scaler and firmware compared to the G-Sync one. With people already complaining about this monitor, I think we hardly can say "it's the same as the XB270HU". In fact, it's rather unfair to give a review of the G-Sync monitor, but leave the FreeSync one out in the cold.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> AND EVEN THEN, if you get a perfect monitor without Bleeding, Glowing and clouding, one with a new firmware with Overdrive working, there's still the issue of Blurring with Freesync which could only be fixed by using a different scaler, way too many issues, 400$ extra for the same thing? No, 400$ extra for the real thing, absolutely worth it.
> It'll probably be around 900$ to 1000$ here in the US, so it'd be 400$ extra comparing to the XF270HU, IMO its very worth it, EIZO goes as far as having 100% IPS Glow Free Warranty on top of its Backlight Bleed and Clouding Quality Control on the FS2735, the extra you're paying is to rest assured you'll not get a half baked product like with this Acer.


Where did you see that Eizo guarantees 100% IPS Glow Free, BLB QC, etc, on the FS2735?


----------



## hymccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> This is after all a FreeSync monitor with different scaler and firmware compared to the G-Sync one. With people already complaining about this monitor, I think we hardly can say "it's the same as the XB270HU".


This is biased because the unhappy customers are always the ones who are the loudest online. Most of those satisfied don't say anything nor care about posting reviews.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Where did you see that Eizo guarantees 100% IPS Glow Free, BLB QC, etc, on the FS2735?


Newsflash, they don't guarantee it because they can't. It's nonviable economically for them to check every monitor for BLB (Not to mention every IPS has glow). Someone just wants to be optimistic.

You can read about the warranty Eizo provides here: http://www.eizoglobal.com/support/warranty/index.html
They only guarantee pixels brightness.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> This is biased because the unhappy customers are always the ones who are the loudest online. Most of those satisfied don't say anything nor care about posting reviews.
> Newsflash, they don't guarantee it because they can't. It's nonviable economically for them to check every monitor for BLB (Not to mention every IPS has glow). Someone just wants to be optimistic.
> 
> You can read about the warranty Eizo provides here: http://www.eizoglobal.com/support/warranty/index.html
> They only guarantee pixels brightness.


Thought that bright pixels were the same thing as IPS glow, I wasn't optimistic, I was misinformed


----------



## tw2

Slightly off discussion but regarding the 23-144Hz freesync range with HDMI. Am I right to assume that t he next generation GPU's out this year (hopefully) will have HDMI freesync capability? And only then an we confirm the low 23Hz ability of the monitor?


----------



## ppunktw

Has anybody an Nvidia card and could try if Overdrive is enabled when connected via Displayport? If so it's clearly an AMD Driver issue and we can hope for a fast fix...


----------



## KibbleFat

Now leaning toward getting a Benq XL2730Z and here's why:

I won't be able to see an IPS next to this TN, so I don't think I'll miss IPS too much.
It seems like this Benq has good QC and drivers/firmware are working well
I can stick with freesync and get the sapphire 390 I've been eyeing
Has a blur reduction mode
Good black levels and all the other trade-offs of TN vs. IPS I'm sure you all know








Take my opinion with a grain of salt since I haven't had first-hand experience with the XF270HU:
It seems like IPS gaming @ 1440p isn't quite ready or there aren't enough higher quality panel offerings yet. I may make the switch with my next monitor. There are simply too many compromises for me to justify getting an IPS for slightly better color reproduction.

Sorry if this doesn't quite fit here, just thought I would share


----------



## bill1971

Hi guys i get the monitor and i want to calibrate it.what i have to do,which program to use?
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/,can I use these settings?


----------



## hymccord

Go to tft central and look at the review for the XG270HU. Use those settings and ICC profile.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> Go to tft central and look at the review for the XG270HU. Use those settings and ICC profile.


I will update OP tonight with that ICC profile link for future reference.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I will update OP tonight with that ICC profile link for future reference.


Using the XB270HU Profiles would be more suiting, the XG270HU is way too different, I own both and the calibration profiles aren't interchangeable, XB270HU on the other hand is interchangeable because its got the same Panel as the XF270HU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> Hi guys i get the monitor and i want to calibrate it.what i have to do,which program to use?
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/,can I use these settings?


I got it calibrated for vibrant colors, try these settings and see if you like it.

Set Windows Gamma to Default
Brightness: I got it to 100
Contrast: 48, at 50 you lose two shades of gray
Black Level: 6 its just perfect
Gamma: 2.2
Colour Temp: User Default (I've tested with Green gain set to 48 and the rest as default, but the red gets too strong, I feel you have to also calibrate the BIAS for a custom colour calibration, so I just leave it at default
sRGB Mode: OFF
6 Axis HUE: Default
6 Axis Saturate:
Red Saturate: 60
Green Saturate: 57
Blue Saturate: 57
Yellow Saturate: 57
Magenta Saturate: 57
Cyan Saturate: 58
Super Sharpness, ACM, Blue Light all OFF


----------



## bill1971

ok good but how I save these settings?


----------



## Dargonplay

All of those settings you will find in the monitor OSD


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Using the XB270HU Profiles would be more suiting, the XG270HU is way too different, I own both and the calibration profiles aren't interchangeable, XB270HU on the other hand is interchangeable because its got the same Panel as the XF270HU.


Thank you for sharing that, won't be adding to OP then. +1 REP


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> All of those settings you will find in the monitor OSD


I set your settings but after when i turn off the screen or change profile,i lost your settings.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> I set your settings but after when i turn off the screen or change profile,i lost your settings.


Remember to use the User preset of the monitor, also deactivate any gaming presets if enabled


----------



## bill1971

I got it calibrated for vibrant colors, try these settings and see if you like it.

Set Windows Gamma to Default
Brightness: I got it to 100
Contrast: 48, at 50 you lose two shades of gray
Black Level: 6 its just perfect
Gamma: 2.2
Colour Temp: User Default (I've tested with Green gain set to 48 and the rest as default, but the red gets too strong, I feel you have to also calibrate the BIAS for a custom colour calibration, so I just leave it at default
sRGB Mode: OFF
6 Axis HUE: Default
6 Axis Saturate:
Red Saturate: 60
Green Saturate: 57
Blue Saturate: 57
Yellow Saturate: 57
Magenta Saturate: 57
Cyan Saturate: 58
Super Sharpness, ACM, Blue Light all OFF[/quote]

nice settings,i have to got use the 100%brightness.if you have other suggestions,its welcome.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> I got it calibrated for vibrant colors, try these settings and see if you like it.
> 
> Set Windows Gamma to Default
> Brightness: I got it to 100
> Contrast: 48, at 50 you lose two shades of gray
> Black Level: 6 its just perfect
> Gamma: 2.2
> Colour Temp: User Default (I've tested with Green gain set to 48 and the rest as default, but the red gets too strong, I feel you have to also calibrate the BIAS for a custom colour calibration, so I just leave it at default
> sRGB Mode: OFF
> 6 Axis HUE: Default
> 6 Axis Saturate:
> Red Saturate: 60
> Green Saturate: 57
> Blue Saturate: 57
> Yellow Saturate: 57
> Magenta Saturate: 57
> Cyan Saturate: 58
> Super Sharpness, ACM, Blue Light all OFF


nice settings,i have to got use the 100%brightness.if you have other suggestions,its welcome.[/quote]

Did you liked it? Color temp still needs tweaking but I don't know how to calibrate it given the fact I have to mess with color Gain and Bias, maybe when the early reviews start coming, the xb270hu doesn't have those settings so it isn't the same sadly.


----------



## bill1971

yes I really like the settings!a little lower brightness would be better,i think.


----------



## ppunktw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Brightness: I got it to 100


100 Brightness...








I'm at 33 and think it's quite bright already...

Oh first User Pictures of the 1'100k Eizo coming in:


Looking Good







For sure worth it's price! Sorry that I have to quote you again, but it this is just too good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> IMO its very worth it, EIZO goes as far as having 100% IPS Glow Free Warranty on top of its Backlight Bleed and Clouding Quality Control on the FS2735, the extra you're paying is to rest assured you'll not get a half baked product like with this Acer.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppunktw*
> 
> 100 Brightness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 33 and think it's quite bright already...
> 
> Oh first User Pictures of the 1'100k Eizo coming in:
> 
> 
> Looking Good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure worth it's price! Sorry that I have to quote you again, but it this is just too good


Is that really the Foris FS2735? How did you got one? I can't find it anywhere.

Btw, I'm still right regarding the fact that with Eizo you won't be getting a half baked product, I'm betting my left testie that the Eizo one got overdrive working just fine


----------



## hymccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppunktw*
> 
> 100 Brightness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 33 and think it's quite bright already...
> 
> Oh first User Pictures of the 1'100k Eizo coming in:
> 
> 
> Looking Good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure worth it's price! Sorry that I have to quote you again, but it this is just too good


You'd think for 1100k you could get one without BLB.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> You'd think for 1100k you could get one without BLB.


Just my own opinion and how I feel but years ago I asked myself same question. I thought next version it will be better. Refresh came 2 years later with same BLB issues. Here we are another 2 years later and these threads read like deja'vu yet again. Across Dell, ASUS, Acer and Viewsonic threads to name a few, just look back.

We keep thinking "well perhaps next batch they will have ironed out some of the assembly line kinks". After tracking manufacturing dates for 2 years with members, it felt like the odds were the same on getting a decent panel.

I've come to the conclusion it's just the way it is because one would think if the manufacturers were losing money on exchanges they would have done something. There must be some sort of cost associated with making sure it doesn't happen that justifies not doing it.

Truth is most consumers will buy a monitor based on specs, plug and play, and never really put it through the tests or know what to look for. Therefor the exchange ratio doesn't exceed the cost of making them perfect each time every time to justify it.

Just my







on the matter.

While I'm saving up, I've been eyeing this monitor. I'm not convinced I should buy any monitor until next GPU's come out but my Fury can handle 1440.


----------



## Tobiman

Overdrive works on MG279Q.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Is that really the Foris FS2735? How did you got one? I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> Btw, I'm still right regarding the fact that with Eizo you won't be getting a half baked product, I'm betting my left testie that the Eizo one got overdrive working just fine


It's probably not his. People have review samples of the FS2735 already. TFTCentral's review will be up any day now. Overdrive works fine on the MG279Q. I suspect the FS2735 will be fine too (and it has blur reduction on top of that). Only the XF270HU has this problem. It must have something to do with the scaler and FreeSync range or maybe that's just a strange coincidence.



*Acer XF270HU* - 23-144 Hz FreeSync range apparently, broken overdrive. Should be recalled/pulled off the market.

*ASUS MG279Q* - 35-90 Hz FreeSync range, no overdrive issues.

*Eizo Foris FS2735* - User can choose 35-90 Hz or 56-144 Hz FreeSync range. On that note, if AMD Crimson drivers really enable frame doubling/tripling below FreeSync range, then the 56-144 Hz range is the best option (since FreeSync range in FPS would then be 19-144 FPS or if it goes down to frame quadrupling then 14-144 FPS, which is nearly as good as G-SYNC).


----------



## dubdidub

Before reading about that Overdrive issue I was quite satisfied with my XF270HU. The freesync range can be adjusted to 30-144 on DP without problems. Any experiences on how low it goes (I tried 23, but that was too low obviously)? How do I test whether Overdrive is working? Thanks!


----------



## KibbleFat

Quote:


> Overdrive works on MG279Q.


Can confirm.







I bought a BenQ XL2730Z and an ASUS MG279Q on Saturday so I could compare 1ms TN with 4ms IPS. I won't post my impressions here because it's kinda unrelated/off-topic. If you're really interested though, you can check my posts in the XL2730Z owners' group. I'm running both at 144Hz, and TFTCentral's optimal Trace Free/AMA whatever level. XL2730Z definitely benefits from the "Blur Reduction" strobe feature.

Also I read that people modified the MG279Q's firmware to raise the overdrive range (called Trace Free?) to 5X - 144 Hz. At least I think I read that somewhere.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubdidub*
> 
> Before reading about that Overdrive issue I was quite satisfied with my XF270HU. The freesync range can be adjusted to 30-144 on DP without problems. Any experiences on how low it goes (I tried 23, but that was too low obviously)? How do I test whether Overdrive is working? Thanks!


If it's not working at all there will be a lot of motion blur. If it's working poorly you might have lots of ghosting and blur. If you're already used to lots of motion blur then you might not notice. How does this test look to you on your XF270HU?

http://testufo.com/#test=ghosting


----------



## Faydodo

Hi!
I've received my XF270HU yesterday after 4 years with a 3ms 24 inch 120 hz TN
I'm really impressed by the monitor: 1440p+being bigger+much better colors=I love it and appreciate games much better now.

My new card hasn't arrived yet so i'm stuck using DVI at 60 hz atm but I'm a bit worried about the blur issue when using DP

Bought it 500€ during a sale with free gaming headset+starcraft LoTV
Should I keep it and hope the issue get solved or return it? If they can't solve it with driver update do they offer refund or just replace the product?

Got 8 days left to return it.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydodo*
> 
> Hi!
> I've received my XF270HU yesterday after 4 years with a 3ms 24 inch 120 hz TN
> I'm really impressed by the monitor: 1440p+being bigger+much better colors=I love it and appreciate games much better now.
> 
> My new card hasn't arrived yet so i'm stuck using DVI at 60 hz atm but I'm a bit worried about the blur issue when using DP
> 
> Bought it 500€ during a sale with free gaming headset+starcraft LoTV
> Should I keep it and hope the issue get solved or return it? If they can't solve it with driver update do they offer refund or just replace the product?
> 
> Got 8 days left to return it.


return it and get the MG279Q, that one does have overdrive working, less blur and a usable freesync range, although just like the XF270HU quality control sucks.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

I own an XF270HU and my only complaint is that the nouveau driver on Linux can't drive it, even with manual timings (have to use the NVidia drivers).

This overdrive shortcoming, from what I pick up it's some blur reduction system? I assume it's the blacked out icon on the OSD. I've never used any other high end monitors so don't really know what I'm looking for- is it really a big problem to be missing?

With respect to this monitor, do we know for sure it's a monitor firmware issue and not a driver issue? If so, is there any way to flash a new firmware, such as using one of the USB ports?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorem Ipsum*
> 
> I own an XF270HU and my only complaint is that the nouveau driver on Linux can't drive it, even with manual timings (have to use the NVidia drivers).
> 
> This overdrive shortcoming, from what I pick up it's some blur reduction system? I assume it's the blacked out icon on the OSD. I've never used any other high end monitors so don't really know what I'm looking for- is it really a big problem to be missing?


Lack of overdrive may or may not be an issue depending on your standards. Now I'm not 100% sure what the issue is with the XF270HU, but assuming you're simply forced to run with no overdrive, it will perform like non-gaming IPS monitors with regards to response times (motion blur). The ASUS MG279Q which uses the same panel averaged 10 ms response time with no overdrive according to TFTCentral. With the ideal overdrive setting it averaged 5.8 ms in the same tests. People who are used to gaming monitors will notice this extra blur, and I don't know if the XF270HU has more problems than just overdrive not working at all.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Lack of overdrive may or may not be an issue depending on your standards. Now I'm not 100% sure what the issue is with the XF270HU, but assuming you're simply forced to run with no overdrive, it will perform like non-gaming IPS monitors with regards to response times (motion blur). The ASUS MG279Q which uses the same panel averaged 10 ms response time with no overdrive according to TFTCentral. With the ideal overdrive setting it averaged 5.8 ms in the same tests. People who are used to gaming monitors will notice this extra blur, and I don't know if the XF270HU has more problems than just overdrive not working at all.


Freesync adds a lot of Blur, probably because of the scaller used for the 30-144Hz freesync Range, unless you like a blur fest you'll be forced to disable it, add the lack of overdrive on top of it and its just a blur carnaval. There are also some minor bugs on the OSD, which makes me doubt of its reliability.

BTW, the XF270HU uses the same panel as the XB270HU which have 12-14ms without overdrive, way too slow, coming from a XG270HU with 1ms G2G and 3ms Input lag I can tell you right away how bad it is... It is bad.


----------



## Freman

Overdrive is off only FreeSync or in mode without FreeSync ??


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freman*
> 
> Overdrive is off only FreeSync or in mode without FreeSync ??


Overdrive is broken regardless of FreeSync, FreeSync just make things worse adding more motion blur.


----------



## Thoth420

Yep monitor is great til you try and game...I said screw it and went with the BenQ. I can deal with inversion artifacts on muzzle flash to get my 1m/s back.

Still no perfect 144hz 1440 panel out imo. This will be an adequate placeholder til then.


----------



## Faydodo

Hmm does freesync add blur regardless of the monitor?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydodo*
> 
> Hmm does freesync add blur regardless of the monitor?


I'm not sure on the full story for the XF270HU. But generally no - only if the pixel overdrive function isn't working correctly. Unfortunately quite a few FreeSync models, at least initially, suffered this. The BenQ XL2730Z for example and various models that don't officially tout FreeSync but support it (BenQ BL2711U and BL3201PT/PH for example). This was corrected with a firmware update for the XL2730Z.


----------



## Loeschzwerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppunktw*
> 
> 100 Brightness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 33 and think it's quite bright already...
> 
> Oh first User Pictures of the 1'100k Eizo coming in:
> 
> 
> Looking Good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure worth it's price! Sorry that I have to quote you again, but it this is just too good


Posting a picture that I took and totally miss to add the settings I used for my camera...

The Screen was set to 75% brightness and my camera had an exposure time of 1/2". So what you see ony this photo is absolutely worst case!

Edit:
Further pictures can be found here:
http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=10911498#post10911498


----------



## Gimpymoo

Well, it looks like the QC issues continue.

My XF270HU has this "patch" in the middle of the screen.





Sigh.

This tech has definitely been rushed to market.

AU Optronics are the ones to blame and the OEMs for not doing enough QC.

Not one single OEM is having problems, they all are using these panels.

Do I gamble with another IPS 144hz or simply go with a TN panel?


----------



## Freman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Overdrive is broken regardless of FreeSync, FreeSync just make things worse adding more motion blur.


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## erbury83

I have just bought the XF270HU last week for 562 EUR from Spain. Im happy with monitor refresh rate but the screen quality is far from perfect. The monitor has no dead pixels but it have yellow glow in the upper right corner, but the most anoying thing is the great "patch lake" in the middle of the screen (image attached).

OD bug is not a problem for me. The monitor comes with overdrive to Normal OD by default which is optimal (based on TftCentral XB270HU review):
"Having established that the OD 'normal' mode offered the best response/overshoot balance we carried out our normal wider range of measurements as shown below. Tests were completed at the maximum 144Hz refresh rate."

MonitorPatch.jpg 2342k .jpg file


Specs.jpg 3808k .jpg file


ODToNormal.jpg 2591k .jpg file


I m not going to return the monitor, it is a good one, but if i had to buy again ill go for a TN 35inches 144hz.


----------



## Gimpymoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erbury83*
> 
> I have just bought the XF270HU last week for 562 EUR from Spain. Im happy with monitor refresh rate but the screen quality is far from perfect. The monitor has no dead pixels but it have yellow glow in the upper right corner, but the most anoying thing is the great "patch lake" in the middle of the screen (image attached).


See my post below:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gimpymoo*
> 
> Well, it looks like the QC issues continue.
> 
> My XF270HU has this "patch" in the middle of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> This tech has definitely been rushed to market.
> 
> AU Optronics are the ones to blame and the OEMs for not doing enough QC.
> 
> Not one single OEM is having problems, they all are using these panels.
> 
> Do I gamble with another IPS 144hz or simply go with a TN panel?


I would return it mate, who knows what else is wrong with these panels, they are dreadful.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erbury83*
> 
> I have just bought the XF270HU last week for 562 EUR from Spain. Im happy with monitor refresh rate but the screen quality is far from perfect. The monitor has no dead pixels but it have yellow glow in the upper right corner, but the most anoying thing is the great "patch lake" in the middle of the screen (image attached).
> 
> OD bug is not a problem for me. The monitor comes with overdrive to Normal OD by default which is optimal (based on TftCentral XB270HU review):
> "Having established that the OD 'normal' mode offered the best response/overshoot balance we carried out our normal wider range of measurements as shown below. Tests were completed at the maximum 144Hz refresh rate."
> 
> MonitorPatch.jpg 2342k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Specs.jpg 3808k .jpg file
> 
> 
> ODToNormal.jpg 2591k .jpg file
> 
> 
> I m not going to return the monitor, it is a good one, but if i had to buy again ill go for a TN 35inches 144hz.


The overdrive is disabled regardless of what it says on the OSD, for decoration purposes you can change it to extreme by getting into your PC BIOS while having the monitor plugged in, then the setting will be no longer greyed out on the OSD and you can set it to Extreme.

You can also do this by getting into the monitor OSD While botting your PC, as soon as you get into Windows the Overdrive feature turns off.

BTW, I just ordered a BenQ XL2730Z, I'm done with IPS.


----------



## Gimpymoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> BTW, I just ordered a BenQ XL2730Z, I'm done with IPS.


That is the position I am in.

Seriously considering the BenQ.. seems the best of the bunch.

These Optronic panels are quiet frankly, ****.

Seems like they took shortcuts to get the "holy grail" IPS @ 144hz.


----------



## KibbleFat

I can highly recommend the BenQ after using it for a week. I can't say for sure whether or not I have TFTcentral's .icc profile applied correctly, but it does look good enough that I don't miss the ASUS MG279Q when I turn it off. I'll probably return the ASUS next week.









Also, I'm pleasantly surprised how well the BenQ's blur reduction works. This monitor has enough brightness "headroom" that I can still keep an ideal brightness (at least for me) with blur reduction on -- even at more aggressive reduction settings.

My only complaint would be the cheap feel of the remote's buttons, but that's a very minor flaw -- likely a cost-save. The remote itself functions beautifully. No more reaching behind/under the bezel or trying to find black buttons on a black bezel. The remote is supremely useful and intuitive.

So yeah. I'm really not impressed at all by theses 4ms IPS panels. Even if you do get a good one, it's a bit of a stretch to call them gaming monitors if you play any FPS or any fast-paced game. For single player RPG's, RTS's, or even MMORPG's, etc. I think it could work. ~3.4 to 4 ms seems to be the G2G response floor for IPS. An aggressive strobe setting could make them viable, but you'll have to wait for a strobing freesync 1440p 27" IPS


----------



## SystemTech

Sooo im looking for a new monitor soon, and it was between the ASUS MG279Q and this one. Now im starting to have doubts.
I have never used or owned an IPS panel and also never a panel above 60hz so am going for a big upgrade but now im seriously starting to doubt which technology to go for. Nothing similar seems to be coming out any time soon with similar specs.

So for those that have used both technologies, and more specifically, this panel, whats your opinion. I am probably going to be buying it from a Best Buy when i land in Canada so a return shouldn't be an issue until i get a decent panel.
Is IPS worth the pain? Should i look at a Crossover Korean import instead?
Im soo confused now after reading all the disappointing posts here.
I am going to use the monitor for :
work 40%,
browsing 20%
gaming 40%

Required specs :
1440p @ 27/28"
100hz+
$800/900 CAD is kinda my limit


----------



## KibbleFat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SystemTech*
> 
> I have never used or owned an IPS panel and also never a panel above 60hz so am going for a big upgrade but now im seriously starting to doubt which technology to go for. Nothing similar seems to be coming out any time soon with similar specs.
> 
> So for those that have used both technologies, and more specifically, this panel, whats your opinion. I am probably going to be buying it from a Best Buy when i land in Canada so a return shouldn't be an issue until i get a decent panel.
> Is IPS worth the pain? Should i look at a Crossover Korean import instead?
> Im soo confused now after reading all the disappointing posts here.


Sitting with an MG279Q to my left and XL2730Z to my right. If you can get an MG279Q from Best Buy and have a hassle-free return, I'd say do that. You'll always wonder if you should've gone IPS. I'm sure for many gamers it can work! The rampant fanboy-ism/elitism all over the net proves it







But seriously, I bought both because I needed to know for sure. It's too much money not to be sure. Korean import will be more risky. From what I've read you'll have a very costly return or almost non-existent customer/repair support. I would recommend getting the MG279Q just to demo the 4ms IPS technology because there is almost no risk... unless you drop it. Think of it as depositing 700-800 CAD in the bank of Best Buy for a few days/weeks. If you do love it and there are QC issues like this Acer, it'll be an easy and relatively convenient exchange at BB.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SystemTech*
> 
> Sooo im looking for a new monitor soon, and it was between the ASUS MG279Q and this one. Now im starting to have doubts.
> I have never used or owned an IPS panel and also never a panel above 60hz so am going for a big upgrade but now im seriously starting to doubt which technology to go for. Nothing similar seems to be coming out any time soon with similar specs.
> 
> So for those that have used both technologies, and more specifically, this panel, whats your opinion. I am probably going to be buying it from a Best Buy when i land in Canada so a return shouldn't be an issue until i get a decent panel.
> Is IPS worth the pain? Should i look at a Crossover Korean import instead?
> Im soo confused now after reading all the disappointing posts here.
> I am going to use the monitor for :
> work 40%,
> browsing 20%
> gaming 40%
> 
> Required specs :
> 1440p @ 27/28"
> 100hz+
> $800/900 CAD is kinda my limit


I have extensively used:

1-)BENQ XL2420TE TN 144Hz 1080p
2-) Acer XG270HU 144Hz 1440p
3-) Acer XF270HU.

I was satisfied with my old BENQ as it was just amazing with its AMA blur reduction but picture wasn't as good as an IPS panel with its 6 bit panel, then I got the Acer XG270HU and I was pleased to see it had way better image quality than my old BENQ with a little motion blur as a trade off, I loved it and I would recommend it, then I bought an XF270HU thinking it'd be the same as my XG270HU but better, an upgrade... Oh boy.

Talking about all that's wrong for the XF270HU Requires a whole other paragraph. It was a downgrading coming from the TN Version, yes the colors were better, but not THAT much better to justify neither the price or the issues, at most colors were 40% better against a well calibrated XG270HU but even that didn't justified how bad blacks were on the XF270HU, maybe because of backlight bleed, bright pixels, IPS glow and the army of issues plaguing this monitor, but blacks were horrible compared to even a TN.

On top of all that, overdrive is broken on this monitor, FreeSync cause huge motion blur, there are OSD Glitches and bugs.

You say you want 1440p 144Hz? BENQ XL2730Z should be your best bet followed by the XG270HU, if you really want IPS then I'd only recommend the very expensive (1200$) EIZO FORIS FS2735 as it is the only IPS monitor with proper scalers allowing two different freesync ranges without causing issues like blur, also it is the only IPS 144Hz with blur reduction capabilities, and it's Eizo so everything should work as expected.


----------



## KibbleFat

XB270HU has a strobe for "ULMB" ultra low motion blur







Still floating around 750 USD

RoG PG279Q... same story but 800-1000 USD... plus even more of the QC issues we all love! (please note I haven't used either of these)

I've noticed many IPS gaming monitors go out of stock for a month while the engineers scramble to make something sellable. Or even more embarrassing, Amazon notices a 50% return/defect rate (my speculation) and sends their entire stock back to the manufacturer. "Rushed to market" is probably putting it too lightly.


----------



## SystemTech

mmm, funny thing is the XG270HU is my first non-IPS choice. The BENQ is very nice but quite pricey for a TN panel. Only $100CAD between it and the MG279Q.
Its sad to see such well spec'ed items with such horrible QC issues. So bad that they are making consumers revert to an older technology just to have something decent.

I think im going to go with FibbleFat's suggestion when the time comes.

Will keep following here though to see if QC improves at all. Surely Acer and ASUS must be getting TONS of returns....Surely they have to do something about it. I mean its probably over 20% of all monitors are getting returned from what i can gather.


----------



## ppunktw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Talking about all that's wrong for the XF270HU Requires a whole other paragraph. It was a downgrading coming from the TN Version, yes the colors were better, but not THAT much better to justify neither the price or the issues, at most colors were 40% better against a well calibrated XG270HU but even that didn't justified how bad blacks were on the XF270HU, maybe because of backlight bleed, bright pixels, IPS glow and the army of issues plaguing this monitor, but blacks were horrible compared to even a TN.
> 
> On top of all that, overdrive is broken on this monitor, FreeSync cause huge motion blur, there are OSD Glitches and bugs.












Don't listen to the guy who has his monitor calibrated at 100 brightness... You talk about mediocre colors and bad black level and then recommend the Eizo *with the same panel* That's just plain stupidity, sorry...
Yes, there are QC issues and you can get a lemon

Anyway, for all those thinking about getting the Acer: IF you manage to get a decent panel, you'll get awesome colors AND black levels for your money. Definitely far better than any TN (and even better than my Dell IPS at work).


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppunktw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't listen to the guy who has his monitor calibrated at 100 brightness... You talk about mediocre colors and bad black level and then recommend the Eizo *with the same panel* That's just plain stupidity, sorry...
> Yes, there are QC issues and you can get a lemon
> 
> Anyway, for all those thinking about getting the Acer: IF you manage to get a decent panel, you'll get awesome colors AND black levels for your money. Definitely far better than any TN (and even better than my Dell IPS at work).


"Awesome black levels" on IPS? now that's stupidity.

With the backlight calibrated to 100 you get the highest contrast and color vibrancy when properly calibrated to this level of brightness, I don't know what you've been reading, but I've said many times the XF270HU have amazing colors even with all its issues, I recommend the Eizo because that's a working monitor with a working Overdrive and a fully working FreeSync with a reasonable range, and I ONLY recommend it if you are really going for IPS as it is the best of the pack, period.

Overdrive being broken in 100% of shipped monitors isn't due to "QC Issues" it's because that monitor is a half baked product, mine wasn't a lemon, my XF270HU was probably a very good sample, all the issues I experienced you will also experience in every other sample ever released of this monitor, except for the backlight bleed, that's the only thing that's variable, variable in the sense you can get it worse than me.

And yes, if you manage to get a decent panel you'll get amazing looks and colors, never said you wouldn't, but saying you'll get amazing blacks? That's stupid and downright lying, no IPS monitor will ever give you amazing blacks, the best TNs on the market have better blacks than any IPS with horrid glow on every sample you can get.

Also, even if you get the golden sample of this monitor you can't get around the broken overdrive feature or its broken FreeSync, for all intends and purposes this monitor doesn't support FreeSync, no matter how golden your sample is.

How can you even be happy with this piece of trash? You paid 630$ for it, I was happier with my XG270HU with worse colors because that one had a working FreeSync range after the firmware update and overdrive works fine in all samples, also blacks are better on that TN


----------



## Faydodo

Hmmm Overdrive seems to work properly with DVI, you can change from low to extreme and it's not greyed out , won't the issue with displayport get fixed with a firmware update? Or by getting a HDMI2.0 to DVI adapter ?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydodo*
> 
> Hmmm Overdrive seems to work properly with DVI, you can change from low to extreme and it's not greyed out , won't the issue with displayport get fixed with a firmware update? Or by getting a HDMI2.0 to DVI adapter ?


Yes, overdrive works on anything else but Displayport, but you bought a 144HZ 1440P monitor, you can't run this resolution and refresh rate with HDMI nor DVI Dual Link.


----------



## Faydodo

Wouldn't a HDMI 2.0/DP adapter work? Just an idea.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydodo*
> 
> Wouldn't a HDMI 2.0/DP adapter work? Just an idea.


If you use a HDMI 2.0 to DP Adapter you'll still be limited to HDMI 2.0 bandwitch and overdrive would still be broken because you're using the DP bugged port on the monitor.

If you use a DP Adapter to HDMI 2.0 it'd be exactly the same as just using plain HDMI 2.0


----------



## Faydodo

Well HDMI2.0 has superior bandwitch to DP1.2 so it can handle 1440p at 144hz, since no amd card support hdmi2.0 you have to buy the adapter ofc but it can be a workaround for the overdrive problem.
freesync won't work with it until driver update though


----------



## Thoth420

Chiming in here but Dargonplay is correct. The XF270HU is a rushed to market bugged monitor using a panel of questionable QC overall. The broken overdrive over DP is a deal breaker.

Surely an updated firmaware version will come out but I wouldn't keep this panel in it's state and I have tried every last 144hz 1440 IPS monitor less the new Eizo.

These are of course opinions and everyone looks for different qualities when buying a monitor. Personally for me it's just not good enough for gaming. Media is meh. Desktop work etc. and surfing is fine.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydodo*
> 
> Well HDMI2.0 has superior bandwitch to DP1.2 so it can handle 1440p at 144hz, since no amd card support hdmi2.0 you have to buy the adapter ofc but it can be a workaround for the overdrive problem.
> freesync won't work with it until driver update though


But you can't conver HDMI 1.4a to HDMI 2.0 with an adapter, I mean, you can, but will the bandwitch increase? I honestly don't know how would that work, the source port should still be limited to 1.4a bandwitch because the gpu wouldn't have the circuits necessary to run a HDMI 2.0 connection.

Although turning DP 1.2 to HDMI 2.0 should work given the fact that HDMI 2.0 have the same bandwitch as DP, give it a go m8


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Chiming in here but Dargonplay is correct. The XB270HU is a rushed to market bugged monitor using a panel of questionable QC overall. The broken overdrive over DP is a deal breaker.
> 
> Surely an updated firmaware version will come out but I wouldn't keep this panel in it's state and I have tried every last 144hz 1440 IPS monitor less the new Eizo.
> 
> These are of course opinions and everyone looks for different qualities when buying a monitor. Personally for me it's just not good enough for gaming. Media is meh. Desktop work etc. and surfing is fine.


The XB270HU at least have a working Gsync module and working overdrive functions, the XF270HU don't, so if the XB270HU is bad, the XF270HU is an absolute piece of garbage lol.


----------



## KibbleFat

Only because it was mentioned earlier....

MG279Q for $470








http://flash.newegg.com/Product/N82E16824236466?icid=WP_8_01212016

sale ends in 3 days


----------



## Gimpymoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KibbleFat*
> 
> Only because it was mentioned earlier....
> 
> MG279Q for $470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://flash.newegg.com/Product/N82E16824236466?icid=WP_8_01212016
> 
> sale ends in 3 days


Noticed MG279Qs are going out of stock. Some etailers reporting "discontinued".

I am thinking a fire sale.

ASUS are done with this model.


----------



## KibbleFat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gimpymoo*
> 
> Noticed MG279Qs are going out of stock. Some etailers reporting "discontinued".
> 
> I am thinking a fire sale.
> 
> ASUS are done with this model.


Ah -- that makes sense. Still, at least in my mind, it's a good choice if you cant drum up $200 more for the eventual new/updated model.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gimpymoo*
> 
> Noticed MG279Qs are going out of stock. Some etailers reporting "discontinued".
> 
> I am thinking a fire sale.
> 
> ASUS are done with this model.


I had asked newegg about that very thing 2 years ago with U1327HM that showed discontinued shortly after release. They told me first they show a product out of stock but if they cannot replenish the stock after a certain period of time they show it as discontinued.

So unless ASUS comes out with some sort of official announcement and we have a source they are not discontinued. It's merely how Newegg reflects product availability. This is happened on many products over the years and I can confirm that.

Also for the most part, monitors do not get a refresh but except once every two years approximately.


----------



## Gimpymoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I had asked newegg


I was refering to a UK etailer.

Too many are running low or out of stock.

Taking into account the failure rate and low "Official" Freesync range, this model will be "out specced" within a few months, if not already so a "refresh" is highly likely.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> The XB270HU at least have a working Gsync module and working overdrive functions, the XF270HU don't, so if the XB270HU is bad, the XF270HU is an absolute piece of garbage lol.


I meant the XF...stupid autocorrect on my phone strikes again.

I had an XB it was probably the closest to perfect of all the monitors using that AU O panel. I got lucky on the XB which I ordered on US release via Acer US store and it was flawless aside the yellowish tinge of the IPS glow. I sold it to a friend because I was switching to AMD and wanted to try Freesync.

Still not great for FPS or any competive gaming though. TN still holds the crown there.

*Edited last post*


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Still not great for FPS or any competive gaming though. TN still holds the crown there.


How so?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> How so?


Maybe because TN have better clarity in Motion, much more than any IPS Ever released (talking about a quality TN like the XL2730Z) due to pixels shifting states really fast, plus its got less input lag.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Maybe because TN have better clarity in Motion, much more than any IPS Ever released (talking about a quality TN like the XL2730Z) due to pixels shifting states really fast, plus its got less input lag.


^ This


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Maybe because TN have better clarity in Motion, much more than any IPS Ever released (talking about a quality TN like the XL2730Z) due to pixels shifting states really fast, plus its got less input lag.


Sigh... everything below taken from TFTCentral by the way.

PG278Q input lag = *4 ms*

PG279Q input lag = *3.25 ms*

XB270HU input lag = *3 ms*

XL2730Z input lag = *4 ms*

The difference between all of those can't be felt.

Motion clarity comparison at 144 Hz, OD normal:



BenQ XL2730Z (ignore the 60 Hz and 100 Hz):



To say either the PG278Q or PG279Q have a substantial edge over each other is a farce, but I rank it as PG279Q > PG278Q (due to the inverse ghosting) > XB270HU (a tiny bit more streaking than the XL2730Z but I can make out ever so slightly more details like the black lines on the ship) > XL2730Z.

And then of course with blur reduction they're about equal. PG278Q first, PG279Q second, XL2730Z third:







You guys have to admit you were thinking of trends from years ago when gaming IPS monitors weren't even a thing.

It is true though that the TN motion clarity will be considerably better well below 100 Hz. But if you care that much about motion clarity then you're most likely a competitive gamer playing a few specific competitive shooter games like CS:GO at 120-144 FPS anyway.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Sigh... everything below taken from TFTCentral by the way.
> 
> PG278Q input lag = *4 ms*
> 
> PG279Q input lag = *3.25 ms*
> 
> XB270HU input lag = *3 ms*
> 
> XL2730Z input lag = *4 ms*
> 
> The difference between all of those can't be felt.
> 
> Motion clarity comparison at 144 Hz, OD normal:
> 
> 
> 
> BenQ XL2730Z (ignore the 60 Hz and 100 Hz):
> 
> 
> 
> To say either the PG278Q or PG279Q have a substantial edge over each other is a farce, but I rank it as PG279Q > PG278Q (due to the inverse ghosting) > XB270HU (a tiny bit more streaking than the XL2730Z but I can make out ever so slightly more details like the black lines on the ship) > XL2730Z.
> 
> And then of course with blur reduction they're about equal. PG278Q first, PG279Q second, XL2730Z third:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have to admit you were thinking of trends from years ago when gaming IPS monitors weren't even a thing.
> 
> It is true though that the TN motion clarity will be considerably better well below 100 Hz. But if you care that much about motion clarity then you're most likely a competitive gamer playing a few specific competitive shooter games like CS:GO at 120-144 FPS anyway.


For my Single Fury X right now I am sub 100 fps in the shooter I play (BF4). The TNs with adaptive sync (g or free) work better for me than the AU O panels in regard to motion blur.

Yes I know BF4 can't be considered competive but I still have trouble with target ID with added blur.


----------



## boredgunner

Hmm interesting, I would expect a Fury X to average a bit over 100 FPS in BF4. The PG279Q is still around 6.5 ms at at 100 Hz and I'd say looks clearly a bit better than the XL2730Z at 100 Hz.



vs BenQ XL2730Z below:


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Hmm interesting, I would expect a Fury X to average a bit over 100 FPS in BF4. The PG279Q is still around 6.5 ms at at 100 Hz and I'd say looks clearly a bit better than the XL2730Z at 100 Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> vs BenQ XL2730Z below:


It can but I like to use MSAA in that game specifically so I avg 70ish on big maps with lots going on. With no MSAA I can breach 100fps though so you aren't wrong.

I'm on my phone so I will compare those images when I get home.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> For my Single Fury X right now I am sub 100 fps in the shooter I play (BF4). The TNs with adaptive sync (g or free) work better for me than the AU O panels in regard to motion blur.
> 
> Yes I know BF4 can't be considered competive but I still have trouble with target ID with added blur.


TN does have the edge over IPS, especifially every ms matters and TN need half of the time to shift states in it's pixels compared to IPS when using the extreme Overdrive settings on each panel "Apples to Apples"

This is the PG279Q



And this is the BENQ XL2730Z



Not only the response times are almost half of the PG279Q but the fall times are 4 times better on the PG278Q which is responsible for those butter smooth transitions.



It doesn't end there though, TN supremacy can also be seen regarding overshoot, 4 times less artifacts/Overshoot when using the most aggressive overdrive setting than any IPS, to me it sounds like an undisputed technology on it's field.

Response times are like Frame Rates per Seconds, which is not the most important thing for the smoothness of a game, you can have a game running at 150 FPS and still be a stuttering mess, Frame Times is 10 times more important, just like these stats, although the BENQ doubles the response times of the IPS one and have 4-5 times better stats everywhere else, including rise times that accounts for way better and smooth transitions.

This remind me when I got my XF270HU which I thought somehow was losing frames because I could feel at 144FPS some stuttering, it's very noticeable, I got used to it but now I attribute that to these stats after playing on quality TNs for so long.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> TN does have the edge over IPS, especifially every ms matters and TN need half of the time to shift states in it's pixels compared to IPS when using the extreme Overdrive settings on each panel "Apples to Apples"
> 
> This remind me when I got my XF270HU which I thought somehow was losing frames because I could feel at 144FPS some stuttering, it's very noticeable, I got used to it but now I attribute that to these stats after playing on quality TNs for so long.


Nobody uses overdrive on extreme, it looks terrible on all of these and then the PG278Q even shows overshoot artifacting on normal. Of course, the TNs are still faster when comparing OD on normal (which I was doing) yet the PG279Q still showed a cleaner image in their pursuit camera tests. I'd like to see them or someone else try the other tests on testUFO though, like the moving photo tests.

IPS doesn't stutter more than TN like you're suggesting with the XF270HU... panels don't affect that, unless it actually was dropping frames. I wonder if the XF270HU does that too.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Nobody uses overdrive on extreme, it looks terrible on all of these and then the PG278Q even shows overshoot artifacting on normal. Of course, the TNs are still faster when comparing OD on normal (which I was doing) yet the PG279Q still showed a cleaner image in their pursuit camera tests. I'd like to see them or someone else try the other tests on testUFO though, like the moving photo tests.
> 
> IPS doesn't stutter more than TN like you're suggesting with the XF270HU... panels don't affect that, unless it actually was dropping frames. I wonder if the XF270HU does that too.


I'm not sure why my XF270HU was stuttering, I had assumed it was because the rise and fell times being delayed compared to TN, by the way I do use overdrive exclusively on Extreme, always, ever since I had a BENQ XL2420TE, in a way you're exchanging quality for performance, and in this case the quality you're sacrificing is 5 times less than the PG279Q which has 5 times more overshoot, so for me it's sound win for TN, also even on normal you still get smoother transitions, smoother frame rates and smoother pictures with better motion clarity with TN.

Now TNs are capable of having 8 bit depth panels without dithering matching the natural colors of IPS, the only difference would be color uniformity and vision angles, performance without too much quality sacrifice, I'd even say you get way more performance than the quality you're sacrificing with IPS, and in some areas you get even better quality with TN, Blacks are one example, pure blacks (still LCD) without IPS glow, plus no backlight bleed or bright pixels.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I'm not sure why my XF270HU was stuttering, I had assumed it was because the rise and fell times being delayed compared to TN, by the way I do use overdrive exclusively on Extreme, always, ever since I had a BENQ XL2420TE, in a way you're exchanging quality for performance, and in this case the quality you're sacrificing is 5 times less than the PG279Q with 5 times less overshoot, so for me it's sound win for TN, also even on normal you still get smoother transitions, smoother frame rates and smoother pictures with better motion clarity with TN.
> 
> Now TNs are capable of having 8 bit depth panels without dithering matching the natural colors of IPS, the only difference would be color uniformity and vision angles, performance without too much quality sacrifice, I'd even say you get way more performance than the quality you're sacrificing with IPS, and in some areas you get even better quality with TN, Blacks are one example, pure blacks (still LCD) without IPS glow, plus no backlight bleed or bright pixels.


Nobody complains about stutter on these 144 Hz IPS monitors, I know I get none. What do you have to say about TFTCentral's pursuit camera tests pictured above? Where the PG279Q clearly bests the XL2730Z (both at 144 Hz OD on normal) and arguably the PG278Q (same settings). Also besting the XL2730Z at 100 Hz. Outside of competitive gaming though I consider all of these to be... insufficient at best.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Nobody complains about stutter on these 144 Hz IPS monitors, I know I get none. What do you have to say about TFTCentral's pursuit camera tests pictured above? Where the PG279Q clearly bests the XL2730Z (both at 144 Hz OD on normal) and arguably the PG278Q (same settings). Also besting the XL2730Z at 100 Hz. Outside of competitive gaming though I consider all of these to be... insufficient at best.


Remember that the normal preset regarding overdrive it's always arbitrary, some manufacturers use a more aggressive voltage while others loosen it a bit, so it isn't a precise setting to measure the potential performance of a panel, extreme on the other hand is the maximum possible stable voltage the panel can handle to improve responsiveness

I always use overdrive at 100%, given all the facts regarding overdrive on each panel, TN is a clear winner for my uses with 5 times less overshoot and 5 times smoother transitions than the same extreme preset on IPS, let me repeat this, TN is 5 times more smooth than the best of them IPS with seemingly perfect transitions between frames.

Also I'm complaining about stuttering on the XF270HU not IPS in generals, I'm not sure if this is a panel problem as my only IPS experience is with this Acer monitor, maybe what I feel as stuttering it's just the extra input lag, 5 times more rise and fell times compared to my TN I got used to, there is no denying on the inferiority of IPS regarding smooth transitions when compared to TN when taking to their maximum performance potential, as IPS can only achieve half of TNs responsiveness with 5 times more overshoot in an extreme preset, I'd even say TNs Overshoot isn't even that noticeable.


----------



## pillowsack

This is probably the right place to ask. I'm looking to spend $600ish on a new monitor. I've never had anything higher than a 1080/60hz. I overclocked this 6 year old monitor to 72hz once and thought that was great, until realized the drivers didn't like it.

I don't know if the whole freesync deal is worth investing in. I mainly play CS:GO but also play other AAA titles that come out. The acer xf270hu looks like a good one to aim for.

Do you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> This is probably the right place to ask. I'm looking to spend $600ish on a new monitor. I've never had anything higher than a 1080/60hz. I overclocked this 6 year old monitor to 72hz once and thought that was great, until realized the drivers didn't like it.
> 
> I don't know if the whole freesync deal is worth investing in. I mainly play CS:GO but also play other AAA titles that come out. The acer xf270hu looks like a good one to aim for.
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions?


Take a look at the thread. The XF270HU is broken, don't buy it. Would you say you're primarily a casual gamer, competitive gamer, or do you game for immersion (getting involved in a story and world)? CS:GO suggests competitive but you said other AAA titles.


----------



## pillowsack

Something that would hit all targets, but mainly gonna be doing some competitive CS:GO. I do fancy GTA 5 too.

I just want something that's good all around, but I supposed CS:GO should be my main focus. I've never had anything above 1080p and 72 hz though. I'm getting really sick of screen tearing, hence i'm looking into a new monitor. This freesync stuff tickles me

EDIT:

I feel as if anything above what I have now will be an improvement, but I also want something that's going to be ok for the next 4-5 years.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> Something that would hit all targets, but mainly gonna be doing some competitive CS:GO. I do fancy GTA 5 too.
> 
> I just want something that's good all around, but I supposed CS:GO should be my main focus. I've never had anything above 1080p and 72 hz though. I'm getting really sick of screen tearing, hence i'm looking into a new monitor. This freesync stuff tickles me
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I feel as if anything above what I have now will be an improvement, but I also want something that's going to be ok for the next 4-5 years.


You'd probably most prefer a high refresh rate FreeSync monitor. You have two options: ASUS MG279Q and BenQ XL2730Z (both are 27" 2560 x 1440 144 Hz). The ASUS only has a FreeSync range of 35-90 Hz, has better viewing angles in general (27" TN monitors are said to suffer even on head-on viewing), slightly better colors, but IPS glow and slower response times. The BenQ has a FreeSync range of 40-144 Hz, faster response times (less motion blur), and BenQ blur reduction which you'd most likely prefer even more than FreeSync in CS:GO and maybe other games. I'm guessing you'd like the XL2730Z best.


----------



## pillowsack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You'd probably most prefer a high refresh rate FreeSync monitor. You have two options: ASUS MG279Q and BenQ XL2730Z (both are 27" 2560 x 1440 144 Hz). The ASUS only has a FreeSync range of 35-90 Hz, has better viewing angles in general (27" TN monitors are said to suffer even on head-on viewing), slightly better colors, but IPS glow and slower response times. The BenQ has a FreeSync range of 40-144 Hz, faster response times (less motion blur), and BenQ blur reduction which you'd most likely prefer even more than FreeSync in CS:GO and maybe other games. I'm guessing you'd like the XL2730Z best.


Yeah, that's the other one I was checking out.

Do you think freesync will be worth it? Considering 144hz 2k displays go for a lot cheaper?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> Yeah, that's the other one I was checking out.
> 
> Do you think freesync will be worth it? Considering 144hz 2k displays go for a lot cheaper?


That is up to you to decide, 1080p 144Hz is yesterday's monitors, they're old and outdated when considering TN Panels, 1440p TN have the same color depth as any good IPS panel, TN have come a long way and the only thing you'd be sacrificing would be viewing angles and gamma shifts, but you'd be gaining smooth frames transitions which would also help to solv tearing in a way without even enabling FreeSync.

The XF270HU is broken as hell, take it from someone who owns two as of today



Just sold one of them to the guy staring like "wuuut" for 500$ lmao, I ordered a XL2730Z and I think I'll be surprised, I had a XL2420TE which was the best TN of its time 4 years ago approx. thinking this will be the same as this is the best TN now (Better than the PG278Q I'd like to believe, dunno for sure, but I do know it's faster).

The MG279Q is a total brokenfest of panels, it's quality control is grossly broken, but the XF270HU is worse. The only high end panels I'd ever recommend are the XL2730Z, the Acer X34 Predwtor Ultrawide.

The only 16:9 1440p 144Hz IPS that's worth a damn is the Eizo Foris FS2735, the rest are better suited in the trash can.


----------



## Gimpymoo

Mine will not always come out of standby, just shows multiple lines of colours.

Turn off and on, then OK. Oddly, Windows makes a noise as though detected the device?

Total shambles, with that, the patch lake in the middle of the panel, broken overdrive, I am so pleased it is going back on Monday.

The last Acer product I ever buy.

BenQ here I come.

I do not blame ASUS for all of their problems, sure, bad QC but AU Optronics have given them the shaft.


----------



## PlugSeven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You'd probably most prefer a high refresh rate FreeSync monitor. You have two options: ASUS MG279Q and BenQ XL2730Z (both are 27" 2560 x 1440 144 Hz). The ASUS only has a FreeSync range of 35-90 Hz, has better viewing angles in general (27" TN monitors are said to suffer even on head-on viewing), slightly better colors, but IPS glow and slower response times. The BenQ has a FreeSync range of 40-144 Hz, faster response times (less motion blur), and BenQ blur reduction which you'd most likely prefer even more than FreeSync in CS:GO and maybe other games. I'm guessing you'd like the XL2730Z best.


Why are we still talking of freesync ranges? With
LFC freesync redraws as many times as it needs to to stay above the minimum vrr limit. You would have to be in single digit fps for a long time to experience any oddities then the eperience is just as ugly no matter what vrr you're using.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlugSeven*
> 
> Why are we still talking of freesync ranges? With
> LFC freesync redraws as many times as it needs to to stay above the minimum vrr limit. You would have to be in single digit fps for a long time to experience any oddities then the eperience is just as ugly no matter what vrr you're using.


That does nothing for maximum FreeSync range though, and again the ASUS MG279Q only goes up to 90 Hz.


----------



## PlugSeven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That does nothing for maximum FreeSync range though, and again the *ASUS MG279Q only goes up to 90 Hz*.


I'm aware of that,I'm not concerned with the upper limit, it is what it is, what I'm questioning is the whole 35-90 hz labelling when it should just be 90 hz freesync range or 144hz for the benq not 40 -144hz? They're ppl with hacked mg279qs' running at the upper 57-144 range with LFC and no issues.


----------



## Gimpymoo

Mine was collected today to return for refund as faulty.

Good riddance I say.

I am going to wait till 21:9 displays become affordable with higher Freesync range and will get one of those.

Out of this whole experience, the only positive is that I saw how good Freesync was.

The 60hz to 144hz while impressive was not a "Must have" for me.


----------



## badogblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> The XF270HU is broken as hell, take it from someone who owns two as of today


I'm aware people have had issues with back light bleed, motion blur and overdrive being disabled but I just received my monitor yesterday and so far I am very pleased with it.

Back light bleed on mine is minimal, especially when using the recommended brightness from tftcentral for the xb270hu @ 24.

With regards to overdrive, I tested using the ufo ghosting test and with overdrive at 'normal' you get very minor ghosting but a moderate amount of inverse ghosting. With overdrive 'off' there is slightly more ghosting (though still minor) but NO inverse ghosting. With this test I prefer the overdrive to be 'off'.

This is my first high end gaming monitor so I suppose anything will look better than what I was using. Any advice on what tests I should run to try and identify the 'many issues' this monitor apparently has, just encase I got the holy grail (or more likely I've become to accustomed to low end monitors to tell the difference between a good and very good monitor).


----------



## Gimpymoo

Look for the "Patch Lake"...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581706/lightbox/post/24812421/id/2688399


----------



## Spectre73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badogblue*
> 
> I'm aware people have had issues with back light bleed, motion blur and overdrive being disabled but I just received my monitor yesterday and so far I am very pleased with it.
> 
> Back light bleed on mine is minimal, especially when using the recommended brightness from tftcentral for the xb270hu @ 24.
> 
> With regards to overdrive, I tested using the ufo ghosting test and with overdrive at 'normal' you get very minor ghosting but a moderate amount of inverse ghosting. With overdrive 'off' there is slightly more ghosting (though still minor) but NO inverse ghosting. With this test I prefer the overdrive to be 'off'.
> 
> This is my first high end gaming monitor so I suppose anything will look better than what I was using. Any advice on what tests I should run to try and identify the 'many issues' this monitor apparently has, just encase I got the holy grail (or more likely I've become to accustomed to low end monitors to tell the difference between a good and very good monitor).


So just one question: People had problems using overdrive together with Freesync. They report that the corresponding menu item is greyed out so that freesync and overdrive do not work together.

Is this right?

I am still interested in this Monitor, but using overdrive together with freesync is the whole Point, imho.


----------



## Gimpymoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre73*
> 
> So just one question: People had problems using overdrive together with Freesync. They report that the corresponding menu item is greyed out so that freesync and overdrive do not work together.
> 
> Is this right?
> 
> I am still interested in this Monitor, but using overdrive together with freesync is the whole Point, imho.


That is a croc.

If Freesync is disabled on the GPU, Overdrive is still disabled.


----------



## pillowsack

So I went out and bought an Asus MG279Q from microcenter today($600 sweet jesus)

It does have some light bleed, but it's manageable. You can't see it when there's color being displayed. It's big, beautiful, and the stand is amazing.

The thing is driving me nuts. I can play battlefield 4, perfectly fine with or without freesync. Runs fantastic and looks great. Any other game i've tried in my arsenal(CS:GO and GTA5







) crashes. It will run for a good second or two (when the game loads into 3D action) and it will start going black. Does the same thing for CS:GO. It will go black and the game crashes(along with windows).

I really just want to use this friggen thing, and I'd hate to return it. I've tried the display port cable, and then switched to HDMI to see if that affected it. I unplugged my second display. Driver sweeped and reinstalled the crimson hotfix driver... Nothing, same symptoms.

Can you guys please help me, I can't find anything on google and this is driving me mad. I could always return it and get another 390X and a beefier PSU. Or just get a 1080P 144hz monitor....

I don't mind the price, but this is blowing my mind. BF4 looks and plays AMAZING on this thing, but nothing else will work right....


----------



## hymccord

Surprisingly got a reply at the Acer forum. See if you can decipher this jumble of letters.

"
Hi hymccord,

Sorry for the late reply, but to confirmed, I asked and was informed that Overdrive is enabled as part of the Freesync this monitor, therefore it does not have the option to enable/disable on the Display Port.

Thanks,
Cory
"


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> Surprisingly got a reply at the Acer forum. See if you can decipher this jumble of letters.
> 
> "
> Hi hymccord,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, but to confirmed, I asked and was informed that Overdrive is enabled as part of the Freesync this monitor, therefore it does not have the option to enable/disable on the Display Port.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cory
> "


Sounds like it's saying you can't enable Overdrive over DisplayPort.


----------



## Freman

I understand that overdrive is activated default , and not only can be changed.

It works but you can not change .


----------



## Faydodo

This is the answer I got from the acer forum:
Hi guys,

I asked about this internally and I've been informed that Overdrive has been optimized within Freesync, which is used with the Displayport. Therefore, the OSD option has been greyed out since it is enabled with Freesync.

I hope this helps,
Cory


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freman*
> 
> I understand that overdrive is activated default , and not only can be changed.
> 
> It works but you can not change .


trust me, it's 100% disabled, you can verify this by checking the lack of any inverse ghosting and the huge amount of blur, I'm using my new xl2730z and couldn't be happier, I feel like it's 20ms faster than that piece of garbage Acer monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> So I went out and bought an Asus MG279Q from microcenter today($600 sweet jesus)
> 
> It does have some light bleed, but it's manageable. You can't see it when there's color being displayed. It's big, beautiful, and the stand is amazing.
> 
> The thing is driving me nuts. I can play battlefield 4, perfectly fine with or without freesync. Runs fantastic and looks great. Any other game i've tried in my arsenal(CS:GO and GTA5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) crashes. It will run for a good second or two (when the game loads into 3D action) and it will start going black. Does the same thing for CS:GO. It will go black and the game crashes(along with windows).
> 
> I really just want to use this friggen thing, and I'd hate to return it. I've tried the display port cable, and then switched to HDMI to see if that affected it. I unplugged my second display. Driver sweeped and reinstalled the crimson hotfix driver... Nothing, same symptoms.
> 
> Can you guys please help me, I can't find anything on google and this is driving me mad. I could always return it and get another 390X and a beefier PSU. Or just get a 1080P 144hz monitor....
> 
> I don't mind the price, but this is blowing my mind. BF4 looks and plays AMAZING on this thing, but nothing else will work right....


Just make a clean windows 10 install, you're describing a problem unrelated to your new monitor, I just reinstalled Windows 10 UEFI following R0ach guide after getting this BENQ monitor.

Btw: the colors on the BENQ XL2730z set to 14 color vibrance with the standard preset to 50 contrast, 100 brightness, 5 sharpness, and custom Color temp of: 95-99-100 are just as good as the MG279Q, but with premium quality control, no backlight bleed at all, no IPS Glow, smooth frame transitions, super fast response times and motion blur reduction, although you do get poor vision angles, so there's that.


----------



## boredgunner

Those unsure should just go here and describe how it looks.

http://testufo.com/#test=ghosting


----------



## Faydodo

I'm noticing inverse ghosting ("trail left by the UFO") but no ghosting by itself


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydodo*
> 
> I'm noticing inverse ghosting ("trail left by the UFO") but no ghosting by itself


Try to look for overshoot artifacts, if it's got ghosting and blur, overdrive is disabled. If it's got at least a tiny amount of overshoot, then it's enabled and on the normal preset, but I did looked for it on my Acer and was nowhere to be found


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydodo*
> 
> This is the answer I got from the acer forum:
> Hi guys,
> 
> I asked about this internally and I've been informed that Overdrive has been optimized within Freesync, which is used with the Displayport. Therefore, the OSD option has been greyed out since it is enabled with Freesync.
> 
> I hope this helps,
> Cory


Yes that's how its SUPPOSED to be.
The PROBLEM IS, EVEN IF FREESYNC IS DISABLED, overdrive becomes disabled as soon as the monitor enters native resolution--EVEN IF FREESYNC IS OFF.

Someone needs to tell these dumb as rock Acer parrots this.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydodo*
> 
> I'm noticing inverse ghosting ("trail left by the UFO") but no ghosting by itself


I probably should have included this. Compare what you see as best you can to this picture:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/asus_mg279q/pursuit_camera_2.jpg

Both of those are the ASUS MG279Q, left is at 120 Hz right at 144 Hz. What does the trail look like?


----------



## Faydodo

Well I'm not an expert at all but the trail looks more like the one on the right, although more pronounced(longer/wider). the rest isn't blurry though. basically everything on the right of the UFO/the UFO itself is very clean and there's just the trail at the left that's noticeable.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Yes that's how its SUPPOSED to be.
> The PROBLEM IS, EVEN IF FREESYNC IS DISABLED, overdrive becomes disabled as soon as the monitor enters native resolution--EVEN IF FREESYNC IS OFF.
> 
> Someone needs to tell these dumb as rock Acer parrots this.


I've never seen you this harsh before


----------



## erbury83

New info about the problem:

"erbury1983,
Sorry if I was not clear. Overdrive is 'tuned' with Freesync enabled on the Displayport. This is the reason Overdrive is not configurable in the OSD. It's already working.
Freesync does not work through HDMI, therefor Overdrive can be enabled/disabled with HDMI.

Cory"

http://community.acer.com/t5/Monitors/XF270HU-Overdrive-and-firmware-bugs/m-p/411728#M1948


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydodo*
> 
> Well I'm not an expert at all but the trail looks more like the one on the right, although more pronounced(longer/wider). the rest isn't blurry though. basically everything on the right of the UFO/the UFO itself is very clean and there's just the trail at the left that's noticeable.


So it's like those pictures, but much blurrier? The streak is normal in color but just blurry, like something moving really fast?


----------



## Faydodo

Yes. And it's more noticeable on the dark blue color(top) than on the bottom( blue cyan)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydodo*
> 
> Yes. And it's more noticeable on the dark blue color(top) than on the bottom( blue cyan)


Yeah sounds like there's just no overdrive at all.


----------



## pillowsack

What do you guys think of the XG270HU? I figure if I spent $600 on a monitor it should have no damn bleeding.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/449021/XG270HU_27_WQHD_omidpx_Gaming_Display_Monitor


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> What do you guys think of the XG270HU? I figure if I spent $600 on a monitor it should have no damn bleeding.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/449021/XG270HU_27_WQHD_omidpx_Gaming_Display_Monitor


Better off getting the BenQ XL2730Z. Similar performance except for one thing; the BenQ has blur reduction which is excellent. Also the BenQ is probably built way better and has a better OSD.

Also BLB is common on TN monitors too, maybe not as much as IPS but I've seen it plenty.


----------



## pillowsack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Better off getting the BenQ XL2730Z. Similar performance except for one thing; the BenQ has blur reduction which is excellent. Also the BenQ is probably built way better and has a better OSD.
> 
> Also BLB is common on TN monitors too, maybe not as much as IPS but I've seen it plenty.







It just looks like ass the more I use it. Sure it doesn't distort colors too much, but I can see it now everywhere since i've used it for a couple days.

Is the BLB gonna be as bad on the Acer? Is motion blur reduction that much more useful?

Those damn ultrawide 60hz LG look pretty tempting too.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just looks like ass the more I use it. Sure it doesn't distort colors too much, but I can see it now everywhere since i've used it for a couple days.
> 
> Is the BLB gonna be as bad on the Acer? Is motion blur reduction that much more useful?
> 
> Those damn ultrawide 60hz LG look pretty tempting too.


Now that I've extensively used the XG270HU, the XF270HU and the BENQ XL2730Z.

The XG270HU is an astonishingly beast monitor for its price and in my opinion is a superior monitor to the XF270HU due to the fact the XG270HU lacks of any issue regarding overdrive, FreeSync, OSD Bugs, Ghosting and blur, it's also a very fast monitor with smooth frame transitions, rise and fall times are very low, regarding picture quality is probably the absolute best TN in the 6 bit color depth Arena (the monitor claims to be 8 bit but that'd be a lie, it's a 6 bit + Dithering).

The BENQ XL2730Z is basically all the same to the XG270HU but with a noticeable improvement over color reproduction and image quality (although it's got a medium AG Coating that I absolutely dread, tiny bit more noticeable than the XG270HU), the BENQ is the only TN monitor in the market capable of real Native 8 bit color reproduction (Aside the PG278Q).

Awesome Price Vs higher bit depths and Motion blur reduction, it's up to you m8. Let me tell you though, coming from a XF270HU I can safely say that with the way I've calibrated this BENQ there's no difference in color reproduction between that IPS and this TN, color fidelity is another matter entirely, as you may know TN suffer from gramma shifts depending from your viewing angle, from the front is just like a high end IPS thought


----------



## Freman

I'd like to see a BenQ xl2730z calibrated+Digital Vibrance 70% vs calibrated IPS .


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freman*
> 
> I'd like to see a BenQ xl2730z calibrated+Digital Vibrance 70% vs calibrated IPS .


With digital Vibrance I'm sure you're reffering to Nvidia's Control Panel setting, right? If so, there's no need as the BenQ XL2730Z have its own digital Vibrance setting, although this one works better with far less color clipping while gaining more vibrant colors, this is a hardware solution so forget about extra latency added for using Nvidia's software solution.

BenQ's Digital Vibrance goes from 0 to 20, default is set to 10, I got it to 14, anything higher and you get a lot of color clipping and you lose shades of colors/gray.

Tip: If you're concerned about white saturation for professional work don't go above 11 color vibrance.


----------



## Freman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> With digital Vibrance I'm sure you're reffering to Nvidia's Control Panel setting, right? If so, there's no need as the BenQ XL2730Z have its own digital Vibrance setting, although this one works better with far less color clipping while gaining more vibrant colors, this is a hardware solution so forget about extra latency added for using Nvidia's software solution.
> 
> BenQ's Digital Vibrance goes from 0 to 20, default is set to 10, I got it to 14, anything higher and you get a lot of color clipping and you lose shades of colors/gray.
> 
> Tip: If you're concerned about white saturation for professional work don't go above 11 color vibrance.


Yes, I meant the option of Nvidia.

Dell S2716DG is TN 8bits?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> Is motion blur reduction that much more useful?


It's better than FreeSync if you can maintain 120 FPS or more in the game. It removes all perceivable motion blur. To illustrate this, try to read the moving map in this test:

http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=0

You'll see that you can barely read the markings due to motion blur. With blur reduction there is no motion blur at all and everything is perfectly legible. It applies to all motion on the screen, it's all blurred without blur reduction and it's all clear without it.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's better than FreeSync if you can maintain 120 FPS or more in the game. It removes all perceivable motion blur. To illustrate this, try to read the moving map in this test:
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=0
> 
> You'll see that you can barely read the markings due to motion blur. With blur reduction there is no motion blur at all and everything is perfectly legible. It applies to all motion on the screen, it's all blurred without blur reduction and it's all clear without it.


I've had ULMB Disabled on this BenQ all along, I always thought AMA Premium would be enough of a Blur Reduction feature, but then you linked that moving photo and I had to test it.

Sweet Jesus, I could read every moving letter just as well as I can read still text, sadly this adds from 2 to 5ms of extra Input lag, so I'm not sure how I feel about it, I blame you for my predicament!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freman*
> 
> Yes, I meant the option of Nvidia.
> 
> Dell S2716DG is TN 8bits?


Well, I'm not sure but the people at over TFTCentral seem to think it is a true 8 Bit panel


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I've had ULMB Disabled on this BenQ all along, I always thought AMA Premium would be enough of a Blur Reduction feature, but then you linked that moving photo and I had to test it.
> 
> Sweet Jesus, I could read every moving letter just as well as I can read still text, sadly this adds from 2 to 5ms of extra Input lag, so I'm not sure how I feel about it, I blame you for my predicament!


Well it's not ULMB but it's the same thing basically. I don't notice the added input lag with my XB270HU, such differences are totally beyond me. In fact, when I use ULMB I use it with V-Sync since it works best when frame rate and refresh rate are matched (so does everything else but especially this) and I don't notice any extra input lag from that either. I'm glad, this way it's simple for me; if I can maintain 120 FPS, ULMB it is. If not, G-SYNC it is.


----------



## Freman

Overdrive works or not ?.

I'm between this and BenQ xl2730z that such problems glow on this monitor ?. Amazon is cheap, I have doubts.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freman*
> 
> Overdrive works or not ?.
> 
> I'm between this and BenQ xl2730z that such problems glow on this monitor ?. Amazon is cheap, I have doubts.


Everyone says it doesn't work, and yes it has IPS glow. Just get the XL2730Z which is basically fool proof.


----------



## Freman

Supports HDMI 2.0 1440p / 144hz ?

Overdrive works hdmi and Maxwell nvidia support hdmi 2.0.


----------



## pillowsack

I ended up getting the ultra wide LG 67-P and i'm in love guys. Sure it might only do 75hz but it has low input lag and whatnot. Ghosting doesn't seem to bother me. No back light bleed, and it looks great it games.

"ultra wide master race"


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freman*
> 
> Yes, I meant the option of Nvidia.
> 
> Dell S2716DG is TN 8bits?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pillowsack*
> 
> I ended up getting the ultra wide LG 67-P and i'm in love guys. Sure it might only do 75hz but it has low input lag and whatnot. Ghosting doesn't seem to bother me. No back light bleed, and it looks great it games.
> 
> "ultra wide master race"


Dude, that was a poor choice, you could have gotten a way Bigger 35 Ultra Wide, 21:9 is really dissapointing at smaller screen sizes IMO, but the reason it was a poor choice is because thats a 1080p screen man, should have gotten a 3440x1440p display, they can even do 100Hz in select models, most of them easily do 90Hz

But hey, if you're happy I guess thats what matters


----------



## pillowsack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Dude, that was a poor choice, you could have gotten a way Bigger 35 Ultra Wide, 21:9 is really dissapointing at smaller screen sizes IMO, but the reason it was a poor choice is because thats a 1080p screen man, should have gotten a 3440x1440p display, they can even do 100Hz in select models, most of them easily do 90Hz
> 
> But hey, if you're happy I guess thats what matters


I think "poor choice" is a harsh way to describe that I got what I wanted.
21:9 isn't dissapointing at smaller sizes because of the PPI. This thing has the clarity of my smart phones screen and I love it. The colors are beautiful.
For $500 I was able to get my girlfriend a 25" and myself the 29". I think it's great at 75hz/freesync.

Anyway to overclock it with freesync?

I don't care so much about the 3440x1440 $1000 hoopla considering i'd need some massive GPU horsepower to do some GTA on that.

Welp I got it to 80hz stable, no frame skipping. It displays anything up to 90hz but past 80hz it states "not in range" even though it displays. Must be something to do with LG's tampering. I made my freesync range 35-80 though, no frame skipping, all is golden. Poor choices


----------



## hymccord

Pillow, I'm glad you got what you like! I love my XF, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Malinkadink

Safe to assume this monitor has the same overdrive circuitry as the XB270HU? Acer easily has the best overdrive out of any of the other 1440p 144hz panels out if the 270HU is anything to go by. Also whats the verdict on the overdrive working with freesync on this monitor?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Safe to assume this monitor has the same overdrive circuitry as the XB270HU? Acer easily has the best overdrive out of any of the other 1440p 144hz panels out if the 270HU is anything to go by. Also whats the verdict on the overdrive working with freesync on this monitor?


100% Broken over DisplayPort.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> 100% Broken over DisplayPort.


Yeah just found this thread: http://community.acer.com/t5/Monitors/XF270HU-Overdrive-and-firmware-bugs/td-p/405267

How is this still not addressed? They're just passing it up as normal behavior? BenQ came out with a fix for the XL2730Z. According to that Acer rep this monitor won't be getting anything like that, guess this one is out of the question now too. I think i need to take a break from the monitors/displays section, its beyond depressing as this point.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Yeah just found this thread: http://community.acer.com/t5/Monitors/XF270HU-Overdrive-and-firmware-bugs/td-p/405267
> 
> How is this still not addressed? They're just passing it up as normal behavior? BenQ came out with a fix for the XL2730Z. According to that Acer rep this monitor won't be getting anything like that, guess this one is out of the question now too. I think i need to take a break from the monitors/displays section, its beyond depressing as this point.


Just get a BenQ XL2730Z or some 21:9 and settle until OLED comes in, IPS is garbage for gaming today and it'll continue being garbage in the near future, TN has improved so much now that I can't see the difference in color reproduction after calibrating my XL2730Z compared to my XF270HU unless you force yourself into unnatural viewing angles, also the Motion Clarity on the BenQ without even using Blur reduction is so good.

I used to fee like my XF270HU was some sort of "Dynamic Resolution" abomination, compared to streaming services like Netflix that reduce the resolution from 1080p to 480p whenever bandwitch is an issue, I felt the same change when in my XF270HU there was rapid movement.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Just get a BenQ XL2730Z or some 21:9 and settle until OLED comes in, IPS is garbage for gaming today and it'll continue being garbage in the near future, TN has improved so much now that I can't see the difference in color reproduction after calibrating my XL2730Z compared to my XF270HU unless you force yourself into unnatural viewing angles, also the Motion Clarity on the BenQ without even using Blur reduction is so good.
> 
> I used to fee like my XF270HU was some sort of "Dynamic Resolution" abomination, compared to streaming services like Netflix that reduce the resolution from 1080p to 480p whenever bandwitch is an issue, I felt the same change when in my XF270HU there was rapid movement.


I think i'm just gonna pull the trigger on the Dell S2716DG which i believe uses the same panel as the BenQ or at least has very similar performance except that its Gsync. Its only $50 more than the BenQ and i'd be able to use VRR immediately instead of waiting on Polaris to hop over to AMD. Gonna wait it out a little for PCMs review of the Dell and then make a final decision. I'm on a korean 2795QHD right now at 100hz and while its pretty good at everything and i have no bleed, its not the best for competitive FPS and doesnt have VRR .

I'm not opposed to TN at all, i had a VG248QE and i loved that monitor especially after i made it glossy and gave it a proper calibration, and i've tested a pg278q before so i know how much better the 8 bit TNs are over the rest of em. I was actually blown away when the first swift came out, 0 complaints until i saw the really bad pixel inversion which was mostly alleviated with turning constrast down a tad, but it also had a big uniformity splotch in the center of the screen so it had to go back.

Only thing thats been concerning me about the Dell is the overshoot present on it as demonstrated in reviews and some videos. Maybe i'm making it out to be worse than it really is in my head and i wouldn't really notice it much in practice so theres really no harm in giving it a chance at least. Worst case scenario i send it back and lose out on $20 for shipping assuming it didnt have some other defects


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I think i'm just gonna pull the trigger on the Dell S2716DG which i believe uses the same panel as the BenQ or at least has very similar performance except that its Gsync. Its only $50 more than the BenQ and i'd be able to use VRR immediately instead of waiting on Polaris to hop over to AMD. Gonna wait it out a little for PCMs review of the Dell and then make a final decision. I'm on a korean 2795QHD right now at 100hz and while its pretty good at everything and i have no bleed, its not the best for competitive FPS and doesnt have VRR .
> 
> I'm not opposed to TN at all, i had a VG248QE and i loved that monitor especially after i made it glossy and gave it a proper calibration, and i've tested a pg278q before so i know how much better the 8 bit TNs are over the rest of em. I was actually blown away when the first swift came out, 0 complaints until i saw the really bad pixel inversion which was mostly alleviated with turning constrast down a tad, but it also had a big uniformity splotch in the center of the screen so it had to go back.
> 
> Only thing thats been concerning me about the Dell is the overshoot present on it as demonstrated in reviews and some videos. Maybe i'm making it out to be worse than it really is in my head and i wouldn't really notice it much in practice so theres really no harm in giving it a chance at least. Worst case scenario i send it back and lose out on $20 for shipping assuming it didnt have some other defects


That monitor is exquisite, if its anything like the BenQ the Overshoot Artifacts at PREMIUM or Extreme should be 5 times less than a XB270HU using maximum Overdrive as well, but also providing extremely low Rise and fall times for smooth and clear frame transitions, I'd say go for it, just a side note thought.

Sidenote: VR is all about latency and parallelism, it changes the rules on how GPUs should work, currently AMD utterly destroys Nvidia in VR by looking at the performance charts, if Pascal doesn't fix this maybe you shouldn't go Nvidia given your motivation seems to be driven by VR content, the Async Computing Engines in AMD's card do make a huge difference, adding to the VR Experience.


----------



## hymccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Safe to assume this monitor has the same overdrive circuitry as the XB270HU? Acer easily has the best overdrive out of any of the other 1440p 144hz panels out if the 270HU is anything to go by. Also whats the verdict on the overdrive working with freesync on this monitor?


Acer says its enabled with free sync, but I'm not so sure. It's not 100% broken like Dargon says because you can get it to wrk with an an nvidia card and amd cards with no drivers.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> That monitor is exquisite, if its anything like the BenQ the Overshoot Artifacts at PREMIUM or Extreme should be 5 times less than a XB270HU using maximum Overdrive as well, but also providing extremely low Rise and fall times for smooth and clear frame transitions, I'd say go for it, just a side note thought.
> 
> *Sidenote: VR is all about latency and parallelism, it changes the rules on how GPUs should work, currently AMD utterly destroys Nvidia in VR by looking at the performance charts, if Pascal doesn't fix this maybe you shouldn't go Nvidia given your motivation seems to be driven by VR content, the Async Computing Engines in AMD's card do make a huge difference, adding to the VR Experience.*


I had a few days to play around with a friends XB270HU and i actually didnt have a problem with it. I used OD on normal which is the ideal setting as it has 0 overshoot, and no blur really either, just some color streaking which is very minor and arguably not as bad as blur/overshoot, but again i never really noticed it in normal usage. It also had no bleed, but the glow was of course there and that was always an eyesore when a dark screen would come up. The TNs have their own problems, but at least theres no glow, and it seems like you have more chances of getting a good sample.

Virtual Reality? I guess you may have confused VRR (Variable Refresh Rate aka freesync/gsync) for VR. I'm actually interested in VR, but not this first gen of products about to launch, too low resolution and only 90hz. I'll wait for 2nd or 3rd gen and by then both GPU vendors ought to have good performance in VR titles.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I had a few days to play around with a friends XB270HU and i actually didnt have a problem with it. I used OD on normal which is the ideal setting as it has 0 overshoot, and no blur really either, just some color streaking which is very minor and arguably not as bad as blur/overshoot, but again i never really noticed it in normal usage. It also had no bleed, but the glow was of course there and that was always an eyesore when a dark screen would come up. The TNs have their own problems, but at least theres no glow, and it seems like you have more chances of getting a good sample.
> 
> Virtual Reality? I guess you may have confused VRR (Variable Refresh Rate aka freesync/gsync) for VR. I'm actually interested in VR, but not this first gen of products about to launch, too low resolution and only 90hz. I'll wait for 2nd or 3rd gen and by then both GPU vendors ought to have good performance in VR titles.


Yes, I confused VRR with VR, how silly of me










Regarding VRR, Gsync and FreeSync are exactly the same thing except for a few differences in behavior. I don't know if this will matter to you but.

1-Freesync have the least latency compared to Gsync when both have Vsync Disabled, up to 12ms less.

2-)Gsync have the least latency Compared to Freesync when both have Vsync Enabled, Up to 8ms less.

3-) Freesync have the least latency compared to Gsync when running a game at 200 FPS (Perfect for input lag) with Vsync Disabled on both Gsync and Freesync, 14ms Average.

4-) At 45 FPS Gsync have the least latency compared to FreeSync with Vsync Disabled on both FreeSync and Gsync with an average of 19ms less latency than FreeSync

5-) At 45 FPS FreeSync have the least latency compared to Gsync with Vsync Enabled on both FreeSync and Gsync, with an average of 17ms less latency than Gsync.

Just something to consider.


----------



## Malinkadink

Any source for that? I'd like to look into that a little more


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Any source for that? I'd like to look into that a little more


What? Overdrive? Fall Times? Motion Clarity? VRR?

I'll assume its VRR, which means you should check this benchmark from LinusTechTips.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzHxhjcE0eQ

If you care to check the setup watch from the beginning, if you want to see the results right away, start at minute 11:40


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> What? Overdrive? Fall Times? Motion Clarity? VRR?


No the VRR latency differences between Freesync/Gsync


----------



## Freman

It should be minimal blur between IPS and TN, 5ms xb270hu Acer, BenQ xl2730z 3ms.

Acer xf270hu HDMI 2.0 working overdrive. I'm between this and the mg279q, but a shame that the review has not xf270hu to see response time and input lag.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freman*
> 
> It should be minimal blur between IPS and TN, 5ms xb270hu Acer, BenQ xl2730z 3ms.
> 
> Acer xf270hu HDMI 2.0 working overdrive. I'm between this and the mg279q, but a shame that the review has not xf270hu to see response time and input lag.


The XF270HU have huge amounts of Blur, not sure why, it gets much worse when using FreeSync.


----------



## Freman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> The XF270HU have huge amounts of Blur, not sure why, it gets much worse when using FreeSync.


You tried to HDMI if the continuous blur.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freman*
> 
> You tried to HDMI if the continuous blur.


Whats the point of using HDMi when you cant use freesync? Freesync is supposed to be a pretty major selling point of this monitor and with freesync active you cant change the OD setting.

Acer rep quote: "Sorry if I was not clear. Overdrive is 'tuned' with Freesync enabled on the Displayport. This is the reason Overdrive is not configurable in the OSD. It's already working."

Which is just a nice way of saying overdrive and Freesync dont work together on this monitor so you're going to be seeing a lot of blur. Really dont know why they have such a compromise when the BenQ XL2730Z can do OD + Freesync just fine even though it first couldnt and needed a firmware update. The MG279Q also has working overdrive and freesync. I'd say the Asus is the better buy if you can hack the freesync range to 57-144hz instead of 35-90hz.


----------



## Freman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Whats the point of using HDMi when you cant use freesync? Freesync is supposed to be a pretty major selling point of this monitor and with freesync active you cant change the OD setting.
> 
> Acer rep quote: "Sorry if I was not clear. Overdrive is 'tuned' with Freesync enabled on the Displayport. This is the reason Overdrive is not configurable in the OSD. It's already working."
> 
> Which is just a nice way of saying overdrive and Freesync dont work together on this monitor so you're going to be seeing a lot of blur. Really dont know why they have such a compromise when the BenQ XL2730Z can do OD + Freesync just fine even though it first couldnt and needed a firmware update. The MG279Q also has working overdrive and freesync. I'd say the Asus is the better buy if you can hack the freesync range to 57-144hz instead of 35-90hz.


There are people who change GPU and are not interested in FreeSync.

In my case I have an Nvidia, I wonder if the blur is so wrong with HDMI .


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freman*
> 
> You tried to HDMI if the continuous blur.


Sadly I didn't, I can't attest to its performance over HDMI, I returned it after just a week of use, I couldn't stand the blur, rocking a XL2730Z and wont look back.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Whats the point of using HDMi when you cant use freesync? Freesync is supposed to be a pretty major selling point of this monitor and with freesync active you cant change the OD setting.
> 
> Acer rep quote: "Sorry if I was not clear. Overdrive is 'tuned' with Freesync enabled on the Displayport. This is the reason Overdrive is not configurable in the OSD. It's already working."
> 
> Which is just a nice way of saying overdrive and Freesync dont work together on this monitor so you're going to be seeing a lot of blur. Really dont know why they have such a compromise when the BenQ XL2730Z can do OD + Freesync just fine even though it first couldnt and needed a firmware update. The MG279Q also has working overdrive and freesync. I'd say the Asus is the better buy if you can hack the freesync range to 57-144hz instead of 35-90hz.


There seems to be a discrepancy here between the TN and IPS high refresh rate FreeSync monitors. The TN ones have bigger FreeSync range (although with LFC 56-144 Hz is fine, 35-90 Hz still sucks though), and no overdrive issues. The MG279Q does have pretty good overdrive though, while the FS2735's seems more flawed overall. I wonder how the ViewSonic will compare. The G-SYNC ones have no such issues and faster response times (and less input lag).


----------



## Freman

First video I see on youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPbNHficB9k

I'm about to buy the xf270hu or MG279q, Acer has better quality control?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freman*
> 
> First video I see on youtube:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPbNHficB9k
> 
> I'm about to buy the xf270hu or MG279q, Acer has better quality control?


So he didn't report anything with how it gamed that was bad and had other monitors experience he compared it to. I think the most important thing to take away is Freesync range 40-144Hz which is sweet for IPS.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freman*
> 
> First video I see on youtube:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPbNHficB9k
> 
> I'm about to buy the xf270hu or MG279q, Acer has better quality control?


Just read through this thread. The XF270HU seems like a big no no. Even Acer basically admits that FreeSync and Overdrive don't work together.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> So he didn't report anything with how it gamed that was bad and had other monitors experience he compared it to. I think the most important thing to take away is Freesync range 40-144Hz which is sweet for IPS.


The XF270HU is good if you don't mind a constant Blur Fests when Gaming, 12ms response times and FreeSync blur on top plus Pixel Inversion artifacts, if you are able to go past those Issues I'm sure you can have a blast using it, I know I can't, but I can understand how other people could.


----------



## Freman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Just read through this thread. The XF270HU seems like a big no no. Even Acer basically admits that FreeSync and Overdrive don't work together.


For I have ordered an XF270HU in quality control and read less critical.
The fressync not interest me have a Gtx970, I would be connected HDMI2.0. Hdmi 2.0 makes 1440p @ 144hz?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freman*
> 
> For I have ordered an XF270HU in quality control and read less critical.
> The fressync not interest me have a Gtx970, I would be connected HDMI2.0. Hdmi 2.0 makes 1440p @ 144hz?


I wasn't aware there was a GPU that had a HDMI 2.0 port, I can see how you could use a DisplayPort adapter to HDMI 2.0 tho.

If you do that you will eliminate 2 problems.

1-) Input Lag/Response time from 12ms to 5ms (That's the response time from the XB270HU, this monitor should behave the same)
2-) Unacceptable levels of Motion Blur.
3-) By not using FreeSync you Bypass all FreeSync Issues on this monitor.

You will still have the issue of:

1-)Pixel Inversion Artifacts.
2-) OSD Bugs
3-) Possible Input lag (Would need precise measurements as my experience is totally anecdotal)

To be honest, if it didn't had the Input lag I felt when I tried it (Don't know if 12ms would be totally responsible), I would gladly use it as my main monitor and I would be pleased to do so.


----------



## Freman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I wasn't aware there was a GPU that had a HDMI 2.0 port, I can see how you could use a DisplayPort adapter to HDMI 2.0 tho.
> 
> If you do that you will eliminate 2 problems.
> 
> 1-) Input Lag/Response time from 12ms to 5ms (That's the response time from the XB270HU, this monitor should behave the same)
> 2-) Unacceptable levels of Motion Blur.
> 3-) By not using FreeSync you Bypass all FreeSync Issues on this monitor.
> 
> You will still have the issue of:
> 
> 1-)Pixel Inversion Artifacts.
> 2-) OSD Bugs
> 3-) Possible Input lag (Would need precise measurements as my experience is totally anecdotal)
> 
> To be honest, if it didn't had the Input lag I felt when I tried it (Don't know if 12ms would be totally responsible), I would gladly use it as my main monitor and I would be pleased to do so.


Maxwell supports HDMI 2.0.

HDMI overdrive and Input lag, work well?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freman*
> 
> Maxwell supports HDMI 2.0.
> 
> HDMI overdrive and Input lag, work well?


Then, if you don't mind missing Adaptive Sync, having Pixel Inversion, Backlight Bleed (Because at this point its a guarranty) and IPS Glow, then go for it, I'm sure you will enjoy it, also regarding Backlight Bleed you could get enormously lucky and actually get a good sample, Look out for a Patch of watery image on the center of the Screen, Watchout for Bright Pixels, Dead Pixels and stuck Pixels, there also have been reports of "Flicker" so that's something else you'll have to test.

If you keep returning it and get a Good sample I'd say you're getting the best monitor, especially if you get it for sale at 450$ or something.


----------



## Guillaume51

Hello , a problem with this monitor
freesync seems not activated , the gaming mode hz frequency is fixed whith all FPS (60 or 90 etc )
I'm on 16.1 crimson , tried with 15.12 its the same
windows 10
radeon r9 390 nitro
windows 10 64

an idea
Thank
/sorry for my english i m french


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guillaume51*
> 
> Hello , a problem with this monitor
> freesync seems not activated , the gaming mode hz frequency is fixed whith all FPS (60 or 90 etc )
> I'm on 16.1 crimson , tried with 15.12 its the same
> windows 10
> radeon r9 390 nitro
> windows 10 64
> 
> an idea
> Thank
> /sorry for my english i m french


the hz must not be the same as frames,these propably not much a lot of times.


----------



## Guillaume51

thanks for reply

I have find the problem
After Install the new driver I was not Fullscreen .... Freesync only work in Fullscreenn


----------



## jakoob26

So if you use a display port to hdmi 2.0 adapter, would you get the lower freesync range of 23hz - 144hz? I was thinking of getting an R9 290X but only if I would be able to get the 23hz minimum with the adapter.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakoob26*
> 
> So if you use a display port to hdmi 2.0 adapter, would you get the lower freesync range of 23hz - 144hz? I was thinking of getting an R9 290X but only if I would be able to get the 23hz minimum with the adapter.


Latest iterations of FreeSync on Crimson Drivers have rendered the FreeSync Range irrelevant now, FreeSync will work from 5 to 144Hz no problem

Here you got a full explanation of the feature, how it works and how it was implemented.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9811/amd-crimson-driver-overview/3

Basically, FreeSync doesn't work in ranges anymore when you have a 144Hz monitor, it'll work no matter the FPS or refresh rate as long as you have this 2.5X refresh rate Window (For Refresh rate Doubling, Tripling, Quadrupling)


----------



## hymccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakoob26*
> 
> So if you use a display port to hdmi 2.0 adapter, would you get the lower freesync range of 23hz - 144hz? I was thinking of getting an R9 290X but only if I would be able to get the 23hz minimum with the adapter.


Freesync doesn't work over HDMI in this monitor. Crimson says the range of this monitor is 44-144hz. Anything below that it kicks in its special handling mode.


----------



## Shinden

Got this screen and my reports are : OMG! That poor build quality!! For 600 bucks, no one ever told acer it was supposed to be a nice display?

The colors are awesome, contrast is wonderfull, I miss the colors quality, however I felt some lags in it, I don't really know why and there was a bluuuur. That is too bad cause without it, even with poor build quality, would have keep it.

Beware, it's not build to last at all.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinden*
> 
> Got this screen and my reports are : OMG! That poor build quality!! For 600 bucks, no one ever told acer it was supposed to be a nice display?
> 
> The colors are awesome, contrast is wonderfull, I miss the colors quality, however I felt some lags in it, I don't really know why and there was a bluuuur. That is too bad cause without it, even with poor build quality, would have keep it.
> 
> Beware, it's not build to last at all.


Check this thread, I and some other people have mentioned the huge amount of Blur, ghosting, and input lag of this monitor, whenever there's movement on the screen it looks like Ice Cream was smeared through the display.

Rocking a XL2730Z, one of the 3 only true 8 Bit TN Panels of the market, colors are the same as the XF270HU, the only downside is the viewing angles.


----------



## NadavCE

Reading reviews, this seemed like a perfect monitor for me - a worthy replacement for the Crossover 2795QHD I currently use. I also own a laptop (Thinkpad X220) that I want to use with the monitor - and it'd actually be cheaper to sell the Crossover and buy the Acer than to buy an active adapter.

However, after skimming over this thread, I have some doubts. Will I even be able to use my laptop with this monitor? Should I buy it?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NadavCE*
> 
> Reading reviews, this seemed like a perfect monitor for me - a worthy replacement for the Crossover 2795QHD I currently use. I also own a laptop (Thinkpad X220) that I want to use with the monitor - and it'd actually be cheaper to sell the Crossover and buy the Acer than to buy an active adapter.
> 
> However, after skimming over this thread, I have some doubts. Will I even be able to use my laptop with this monitor? Should I buy it?


It comes down to your own opinion.

This monitor do have splendid colors, marvelous image quality, expect all of that to go down the drain as soon you see a moving image, especially with FreeSync ON.

I returned this monitor and bought a BenQ XL2730Z so I can't say if the Overdrive issue has been fixed with a newer Crimson Driver update, I doubt it though as it seems more like a problem in the monitor's firmware and I haven't seen any change from Acer.

Here you can check my review on this monitor where I go to more details.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R1HP7RNQX7AO1Y/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0173PEX34


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> It comes down to your own opinion.
> 
> This monitor do have splendid colors, marvelous image quality, expect all of that to go down the drain as soon you see a moving image, especially with FreeSync ON.


And I would not say splendid colors and certainly not marvelous image quality. 1000:1 contrast and this level of black depth aren't enough for marvelous image quality, and then the IPS glow damages it further.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> And I would not say splendid colors and certainly not marvelous image quality. 1000:1 contrast and this level of black depth aren't enough for marvelous image quality, and then the IPS glow damages it further.


That's because you have used OLED or VA, sadly, this is as good as IPS can get if you get a working unit but I agree, the overall quality compared to superior technologies is just sad.


----------



## NadavCE

Thanks. Would you say it's worth the risk? Should I buy the Asus MG279Q instead? I know it has a much lower FreeSync range, but didn't a recent Crimson update "disable" ranges? (I'm not certain about this, and would love for someone to explain further. Aren't FreeSync ranges hardware-dependant?)


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NadavCE*
> 
> Thanks. Would you say it's worth the risk? Should I buy the Asus MG279Q instead? I know it has a much lower FreeSync range, but didn't a recent Crimson update "disable" ranges? (I'm not certain about this, and would love for someone to explain further. Aren't FreeSync ranges hardware-dependant?)


If I were you I'd go for the Eizo FS2735, if you don't have the money then I'd go for the MG279Q, this Acer would be my last choice.

And yes, the Low Frame Rate Compensation on Crimson drivers means the lower freesync range is irrelevant, you could change the FreeSync range to 57-144Hz using a trick published here in another OCN Thread, that way you'd have FreeSync functioning from 5 to 144Hz on the MG279Q.


----------



## NadavCE

Thanks so much! If it's no bother, could you send me the link to the thread detailing the FreeSync range "trick"?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NadavCE*
> 
> Thanks so much! If it's no bother, could you send me the link to the thread detailing the FreeSync range "trick"?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1574877/guru3d-owners-of-freesync-monitors-can-enlarge-hz-range-with-simple-hack


----------



## NadavCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1574877/guru3d-owners-of-freesync-monitors-can-enlarge-hz-range-with-simple-hack


Thanks! Hopefully the Asus will still be in stock when I order...


----------



## Freman

In 15 days I'll put my impression about ghosting and delay entry with the most demanding fps ( Quake Live )

With FreeSync off, right through DP or HDMI 2.0.


----------



## AvengerNoonZz

Is this Acer monitor recommended at all? I can't really find reviews. It is the same price as the BenQ XL2730Z which is $750 AUD in Australia so I am still deciding.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengerNoonZz*
> 
> Is this Acer monitor recommended at all? I can't really find reviews. It is the same price as the BenQ XL2730Z which is $750 AUD in Australia so I am still deciding.


Based on my reading, no. They say it has blurring issues. The Asus MG279Q might be a better bet, if you get a good one. So make sure your retailer has good return policies.
Though i say if you're not in a hurry, wait for variable refresh rate VA monitors coming later this year.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Based on my reading, no. They say it has blurring issues. The Asus MG279Q might be a better bet, if you get a good one. So make sure your retailer has good return policies.
> Though i say if you're not in a hurry, wait for variable refresh rate VA monitors coming later this year.


VA Also suffers from slow pixel response time, leading to even more Motion Blur than IPS, although this Acer does present a huge amount of blur and it doesn't represent the average IPS Blur, more like the extreme, even with that in mind a good VA should perform as this Acer in this regard unless they improve on their technology.

Right now I'm rocking a BenQ XL2730Z with awesome calibration settings and couldn't be happier, I will change this monitor until OLED 165Hz 3440x1440 or 4K equivalent comes to market, I wouldn't care waiting 3-4 years since this monitor is actually very good.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> VA Also suffers from slow pixel response time, leading to even more Motion Blur than IPS, although this Acer does present a huge amount of blur and it doesn't represent the average IPS Blur, more like the extreme, even with that in mind a good VA should perform as this Acer in this regard unless they improve on their technology.
> 
> Right now I'm rocking a BenQ XL2730Z with awesome calibration settings and couldn't be happier, I will change this monitor until OLED 165Hz 3440x1440 or 4K equivalent comes to market, I wouldn't care waiting 3-4 years since this monitor is actually very good.


The best VA performs on par with the XB270HU at 60 Hz with Overdrive set to Normal. Thus, many of us 144 Hz IPS users are accustomed to this performance; whenever using G-SYNC or FreeSync and playing a game at 60 FPS (the XF270HU probably being an exception due to its messed up overdrive or FreeSync implementation or whatever is wrong with it). AUO VA panels don't perform this well though.


----------



## AvengerNoonZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Right now I'm rocking a BenQ XL2730Z with awesome calibration settings and couldn't be happier, I will change this monitor until OLED 165Hz 3440x1440 or 4K equivalent comes to market, I wouldn't care waiting 3-4 years since this monitor is actually very good.


I think I'm going to swap my 980 Ti for a R9 390 + cash or R9 Fury/Fury X and buy this BenQ monitor. It sounds great and the premium price of gsync is off putting to me.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengerNoonZz*
> 
> I think I'm going to swap my 980 Ti for a R9 390 + cash or R9 Fury/Fury X and buy this BenQ monitor. It sounds great and the premium price of gsync is off putting to me.


You should wait for Polaris, they're revamping GCN to the point it isn't even the same architecture anymore, they have added a Command Processor, new Geometry Processor, a bigger Command Buffer and a new Memory Controller, basically Polaris should outperform Maxwell when processing Tessellation, the new command Processor and Buffer size will also allow higher single threaded throughput, increasing DX11 performance over software bottlenecked scenarios, like excessive API overhead, even if Polaris end up having the same performance as a Fury X it'll still outperform it by 10 miles when using DirectX 11 in MMOs, RTS or any other typical overheaded scenario.


----------



## bill1971

Dargonplay,which card do you use,i agree with you in some things,but because i own the monitor and i play bf4 in 290x2 cf in ultra settings 2560 x 1440,and the result is awesome!i think you and some others write to much bad things about this monitor,and you must be more spesific and with proves.you post only one bad "review"in amazon,you said about huge blur etc...i own the monitor and reading your posts i concider to sell it.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> Dargonplay,which card do you use,i agree with you in some things,but because i own the monitor and i play bf4 in 290x2 cf in ultra settings 2560 x 1440,and the result is awesome!i think you and some others write to much bad things about this monitor,and you must be more spesific and with proves.you post only one bad "review"in amazon,you said about huge blur etc...i own the monitor and reading your posts i concider to sell it.


First of all, go to test for Pixel Inversion.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion

Secondly, try check your motion clarity.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=mprt&background=000000&foreground=FFFFFF&size=12&thickness=2&pursuit=0&ppf=19

I could get up to 19 with AMA to the extreme before the Blur came in with this BenQ XL2730Z, if you can't see the squares perfectly clear then you have to lower the Pixels Per Frame value.

Now, for your third Test.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=1920&pursuit=0&height=0

I could read the text in that moving Image just perfectly while using Low Motion Blur in my BenQ XL2730Z, it looked Crystal Clear. Without Low Motion Blur I did had to go to 840 Pixels per Second before being able to read it with relative ease while only using AMA Set to Premium.

Now, for testing Input Lag, Doubt you have the equipment, the only way you could test it is by having played in a BenQ XL2730Z before, or the XB271HU, this XF270HU is way slower.

Also you can confirm by yourself that AMA is broken over DisplayPort, leading to Overdrive being Useless, thus creating more blur, FreeSync also adds up the blur.

But hey, if you're happy with your purchase, then I would recommend you to just live through it, no monitor today is compromise free, we're getting close though, but we wont get there until OLED comes out.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> First of all, go to tes..


I had 2 xl2730z's both had dead pixels so i returned them and got a asus rog swift pg278q which is fine, thinking of changing to acer xb271hu for 300-350$ more.. or maybe i shouldnt ... i got a good panel. the main complaint would be the medium matte anti glare. whats your thoughts? i was looking at this one too


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> I had 2 xl2730z's both had dead pixels so i returned them and got a asus rog swift pg278q which is fine, thinking of changing to acer xb271hu for 300-350$ more.. or maybe i shouldnt ... i got a good panel. the main complaint would be the medium matte anti glare. whats your thoughts? i was looking at this one too


Stay with your PG278Q until OLED comes out, for some people this is subjective but for me IPS as it stands now is nothing more than a downgrade despite their higher price tag, IPS Glow, lower response times, worse Motion Clarity, for me it isn't worth it, there's too many compromises for gaining slightly better colors, although I can tell you the BenQ XL2730Z does have incredible colors, I haven't personally tried the ROG one but I know it's as close as you can get to this BenQ, with that in mind I'd say you're set for the next 3 years until a nice 144Hz 21:9 3440X1440 0.1ms comes out.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Stay with your PG278Q until OLED comes out, for some people this is subjective but for me IPS as it stands now is nothing more than a downgrade despite their higher price tag, IPS Glow, lower response times, worse Motion Clarity, for me it doesn't worth it, there's too many compromises for gaining slightly better colors, although I can tell you the BenQ XL2730Z does have incredible colors, I haven't personally tried the ROG one but I know it's as close as you can get to this BenQ, with that in mind I'd say you're set for the next 3 years until a nice 144Hz 21:9 3440X1440 0.1ms comes out.


IMO, TN wins hands-down if you're using the monitor for PC gaming only. For a general purpose monitor, IPS is better. Personally I hate the TN vertical viewing angles, and I have a feeling that the reason people are saying the PG278Q/S2716DG are better than most TN in that area is because these ship with 1,9 gamma. (Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Stay with your PG278Q until OLED comes out, for some people this is subjective but for me IPS as it stands now is nothing more than a downgrade despite their higher price tag, IPS Glow, lower response times, worse Motion Clarity, for me it isn't worth it, there's too many compromises for gaining slightly better colors, although I can tell you the BenQ XL2730Z does have incredible colors, I haven't personally tried the ROG one but I know it's as close as you can get to this BenQ, with that in mind I'd say you're set for the next 3 years until a nice 144Hz 21:9 3440X1440 0.1ms comes out.


I found the xl2730z haz brighter more deeper reds, but overall the asus rog swift is more balanced, I'd say its like 76% rgb for the rog, the 2730z is 74% with more reds.

I am a 3d modeler and do some drawing too aswell, so both for gaming and 2d/3d art. but im super poor, i'd sell my bread money for computer upgrades and not eat much for 2 weeks lol......


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> IMO, TN wins hands-down if you're using the monitor for PC gaming only. For a general purpose monitor, IPS is better. Personally I hate the TN vertical viewing angles, and I have a feeling that the reason people are saying the PG278Q/S2716DG are better than most TN in that area is because these ship with 1,9 gamma. (Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong)


TN and IPS picture quality just isn't good enough for immersive gaming I think. I don't want a monitor that can't display anything close to black, and 1000:1 contrast is noticeably washed out.

Also I doubt 1.9 gamma is the reason, since 1.9 gamma will look worse to most people than even 2.4 gamma. I've never seen those two TN monitors though so I can't really say, but if I had to guess the 8-bit color depth is a big reason.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> TN and IPS picture quality just isn't good enough for immersive gaming I think. I don't want a monitor that can't display anything close to black, and 1000:1 contrast is noticeably washed out.
> 
> Also I doubt 1.9 gamma is the reason, since 1.9 gamma will look worse to most people than even 2.4 gamma. I've never seen those two TN monitors though so I can't really say, but if I had to guess the 8-bit color depth is a big reason.


I don't really see how the 8-bit color depth can affect the viewing angles, but I'm not an expert either.

As for VA, I think it looks fantastic on paper, but then again the high response time during dark transitions kinda takes away from its main selling point (deeper blacks)... and is especially bad for gaming. Then again I don't really play dark games, and trailing is kind of a pet peeve of mine so I could be biased









I think that overall all LCD tech suck equally though, and am eagerly waiting for OLED and I'm sure you do too.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> I don't really see how the 8-bit color depth can affect the viewing angles, but I'm not an expert either.
> 
> As for VA, I think it looks fantastic on paper, but then again the high response time during dark transitions kinda takes away from its main selling point (deeper blacks)... and is especially bad for gaming. Then again I don't really play dark games, and trailing is kind of a pet peeve of mine so I could be biased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that overall all LCD tech suck equally though, and am eagerly waiting for OLED and I'm sure you do too.


I wasn't talking about viewing angles, I was referring to those TN monitors looking better in general than other TN monitors. Also not every VA panel has high enough response times to create abnormal amounts of blur and thus object trailing or streaking, but yeah LCD is just fundamentally flawed in general and the technology couldn't vanish sooner.


----------



## Stoogie

My suspicion is that OLED will have even higher latency, just like samsungs super AMOLED, terrible black ghosting on galaxy s4, black on white, very obvious, looks very slow. TN will far surpass oled 4-5x


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> My suspicion is that OLED will have even higher latency, just like samsungs super AMOLED, terrible black ghosting on galaxy s4, black on white, very obvious, looks very slow. TN will far surpass oled 4-5x


I have an LG EC9300 OLED TV and while there's a fair amount of input lag (~35ms) it has no visible ghosting artifacts. The only blur I see is due to eye tracking, which something like black frame insertion could fix.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> I found the xl2730z haz brighter more deeper reds, but overall the asus rog swift is more balanced, I'd say its like 76% rgb for the rog, the 2730z is 74% with more reds.
> 
> I am a 3d modeler and do some drawing too aswell, so both for gaming and 2d/3d art. but im super poor, i'd sell my bread money for computer upgrades and not eat much for 2 weeks lol......


It is true that TNs monitor are not suited for professional use, but I'm wondering, did you compared them with the default preset? Because BenQ have the most horrendous Out of the Box calibration I've ever in my life seen, and if you didn't and calibrated it, which settings did you used?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> My suspicion is that OLED will have even higher latency, just like samsungs super AMOLED, terrible black ghosting on galaxy s4, black on white, very obvious, looks very slow. TN will far surpass oled 4-5x


You are 100% wrong on this regard, TNs are slow compared to OLED, OLEDs response time can go as low as 0.001ms, each pixel is handled individually, giving even more control over performance, OLED doesn't even work in Refresh Rates in the same way LCDs do.

AMOLED is an Ultra Low Power cut down version of OLED, if you want response time you have to send more voltage to dramatically improve pixel shift states, increasing the voltage can lead to increments of 5-10 times more power requirements, and when you have so many pixels you can end up with a screen drawing up to 80W, imagine that in a Phone please, my overclocked i7 4790K draw that much power at 4.6GHz.

Comparing AMOLED with OLED is the same as comparing a Toy R us Qualcomm GPU with an Overclocked Titan X.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> My suspicion is that OLED will have even higher latency, just like samsungs super AMOLED, terrible black ghosting on galaxy s4, black on white, very obvious, looks very slow. TN will far surpass oled 4-5x


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I have an LG EC9300 OLED TV and while there's a fair amount of input lag (~35ms) it has no visible ghosting artifacts. The only blur I see is due to eye tracking, which something like black frame insertion could fix.


Input lag is *not* response time. Input lag is what you FEEL, the actual signal delay, and this is not panel dependent at all really. Response time is what you SEE, it is the pixel response time.

OLED response time is over 10x faster than TN. The 0.1 ms specification from Dell on their new OLED monitor is not a gross exaggeration. As for input lag, again it's not panel dependent. We'll have OLED gaming monitors in the next few years with 0.1 ms response time and less than 1 ms input lag, hopefully with blur reduction too since OLED displays still use sample and hold which means even with 0.1 ms response time there will be some motion blur.


----------



## Stoogie

Until i see them perform better than 3.2-4ms input lag then i would be impressed, tftcentral rounds a % of refresh rate into input lag calculations, as it represents pixel color change time.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Until i see them perform better than 3.2-4ms input lag then i would be impressed, tftcentral rounds a % of refresh rate into input lag calculations, as it represents pixel color change time.


Why would anyone make a TV with 1ms input lag? Tell me one reason that is worth the extra price tag on an already very expensive product. The reason these OLEDs will have 100ms response time or whatever is because they are not being made for gaming nor Office use, 1ms or 100ms doesn't make any difference for playing movies, it would be dumb on their part to waste hundred of extra $ inflating an already fat price tag for a very useless feature.

"Not useless, it could then be used as gaming monitors" I know that's what you will think or say next, and that's wrong, simply because there are other issues that needs to be resolved before making OLED something usable on the PC Market, the burn in issue, banding ETC...

OLED is capable of outperforming the fastest TN ever made by a factor of 10 without even trying, the reason why current OLED TVs input lag are so slow is basically the post processing signals, filters, and cost. The panel itself is what matters, in this case the panel is able to function with way lower latency than TN, the circuitry of the monitor responsible of these huge input lags isn't OLED fault, that's a decision the manufacturer had to make, a no brainier.


----------



## Stoogie

i just read up on both articles on pcmonitor, also how dell should be releasing their 30' now ish for $4999 i hope the price drops considerably in coming years.


----------



## Stoogie

I have to agree with Dargonplay, just get a regular 144hz, the acer tn or this ips and wait for oled, 165 hz isnt going to make any difference really, i never use motion blur reduction as it lowers hz to 120 for the asus rog swift or 100 for other models and lowers brightness, and i never use gsync. not worth it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> I have to agree with Dargonplay, just get a regular 144hz, the acer tn or this ips and wait for oled, 165 hz isnt going to make any difference really, i never use motion blur reduction as it lowers hz to 120 for the asus rog swift or 100 for other models and lowers brightness, and i never use gsync. not worth it.


Every monitor with ULMB lets it run at 120 Hz, except for the first few batches of the XB270HU (but not the ones from Q3 2015 and onward). If one can actually maintain 120 FPS or more with ULMB @ 120 Hz, then motion clarity is infinitely superior to non-strobed 144 Hz/144 FPS.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Every monitor with ULMB lets it run at 120 Hz, except for the first few batches of the XB270HU (but not the ones from Q3 2015 and onward). If one can actually maintain 120 FPS or more with ULMB @ 120 Hz, then motion clarity is infinitely superior to non-strobed 144 Hz/144 FPS.


Not superior, at least not until we have Blur Reduction and FreeSync working together, I for one love the Blur reduction feature on my BenQ, everything is so crisp, it's like a resolution boost for games where there's lots of movement BUT Freesync/Adaptive Sync wont work on top of Blur Reduction, and I sadly prefer FreeSync more than Blur Reduction.

If ULMB/BenQ Blur Reduction was compatible with Adaptive Sync then that would be a blast of a day. There's also the loss of brightness associated with Blur Reduction, for me it used to be a deal breaker but I discovered how great it is at night when I don't need 100% brightness.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Every monitor with ULMB lets it run at 120 Hz, except for the first few batches of the XB270HU (but not the ones from Q3 2015 and onward). If one can actually maintain 120 FPS or more with ULMB @ 120 Hz, then motion clarity is infinitely superior to non-strobed 144 Hz/144 FPS.


with 1.4ms slower input lag due to loss of 24hz.


----------



## xTesla1856

Guys, I know this is the Acer thread, but please allow me to hijack it for just one post: I picked up an ASUS MG279Q this week. It had all the typical AUO issues: Terrible yellow/brown/piss glowbleed in the corners, dead pixels, weird issues with flickering pixels, the whole deal. I decided to RMA my monitor today at the store. No questions asked, told them the issue, BAM! brand new monitor. In and out in about 10 minutes. Got home, tested the new monitor, and holy amazeballs! I pretty much got as a perfect a panel as possible IMO. I read every single IPS 144hz thread on the internet and I knew they were plagued with issues. My replacement monitor has zero (0) dead pixels, no dust in the panel, no BLB, no yellow/brown/piss glowbleed, no coil whine, NOTHING. Just some normal IPS glow like my old Ultrasharp 2414H's had. I still can't believe my luck. Here's a picture in a pitch black dark room @18 brightness:


I know this is all anecdotal evidence and mine is just a single panel, but perfect panels do exist. It just comes down to luck and patience and the grace of your retailer of choice.


----------



## tw2

That's lucky some people have done that 10 times and still not had a decent example.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> with 1.4ms slower input lag due to loss of 24hz.


1.4ms on top of 2.75ms is irrelevant.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Guys, I know this is the Acer thread, but please allow me to hijack it for just one post: I picked up an ASUS MG279Q this week. It had all the typical AUO issues: Terrible yellow/brown/piss glowbleed in the corners, dead pixels, weird issues with flickering pixels, the whole deal. I decided to RMA my monitor today at the store. No questions asked, told them the issue, BAM! brand new monitor. In and out in about 10 minutes. Got home, tested the new monitor, and holy amazeballs! I pretty much got as a perfect a panel as possible IMO. I read every single IPS 144hz thread on the internet and I knew they were plagued with issues. My replacement monitor has zero (0) dead pixels, no dust in the panel, no BLB, no yellow/brown/piss glowbleed, no coil whine, NOTHING. Just some normal IPS glow like my old Ultrasharp 2414H's had. I still can't believe my luck. Here's a picture in a pitch black dark room @18 brightness:
> 
> 
> I know this is all anecdotal evidence and mine is just a single panel, but perfect panels do exist. It just comes down to luck and patience and the grace of your retailer of choice.


Try 100% brightness, I for example would have no less. My BenQ at 100% Brightness doesn't have Backlight Bleed, at all, None. The MG279Q is still better than this Acer though so I would suggest you to keep it in your setup until OLED 21:9 144Hz 3440x1440 comes out, I sure as hell will throw whatever I have at the moment for one of those bad boys.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Try 100% brightness, I for example would have no less. My BenQ at 100% Brightness doesn't have Backlight Bleed, at all, None. The MG279Q is still better than this Acer though so I would suggest you to keep it in your setup until OLED 21:9 144Hz 3440x1440 comes out, I sure as hell will throw whatever I have at the moment for one of those bad boys.


21:9 OLED may never happen. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 21:9 OLED may never happen. Something to keep in mind.


Please, elaborate on that statement.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Try 100% brightness, I for example would have no less. My BenQ at 100% Brightness doesn't have Backlight Bleed, at all, None. The MG279Q is still better than this Acer though so I would suggest you to keep it in your setup until OLED 21:9 144Hz 3440x1440 comes out, I sure as hell will throw whatever I have at the moment for one of those bad boys.


Here's my panel at 100% in a pitch black dark room. The picture is ever so slightly overexposed, as you can't make out the lettering in the banner towards the top of the screen. In person, there is some silvery IPS-glow that changes as I move my head around. There is no more yellow/brown glow and no backlight bleed. The panel seems to be perfectly aligned and seated in the casing. I might take some more pictures with my DSLR today, but so far I'm mighty impressed.

100 brightness, 80 contrast, R100, G96, B96:


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Here's my panel at 100% in a pitch black dark room. The picture is ever so slightly overexposed, as you can't make out the lettering in the banner towards the top of the screen. In person, there is some silvery IPS-glow that changes as I move my head around. There is no more yellow/brown glow and no backlight bleed. The panel seems to be perfectly aligned and seated in the casing. I might take some more pictures with my DSLR today, but so far I'm mighty impressed.
> 
> 100 brightness, 80 contrast, R100, G96, B96:


Absolutely beautiful, that's definitely a keeper. If you now change the FreeSync range to 56-144Hz you'll be beastly set for some serious long term gaming


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Absolutely beautiful, that's definitely a keeper. If you now change the FreeSync range to 56-144Hz you'll be beastly set for some serious long term gaming


Thank you, I absolutely agree. Gaming will never be the same again from now on


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Please, elaborate on that statement.


Nothing to elaborate on. You are making the assumption that 21:9 OLED monitors will one day come out. All I was saying is there is no confirmation of such a thing, no guarantee.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Nothing to elaborate on. You are making the assumption that 21:9 OLED monitors will one day come out. All I was saying is there is no confirmation of such a thing, no guarantee.


Whenever there's demand for a product there will always be offerings to fulfill this market. There's a huge demand for 21:9 on the PC Monitor Market, the only reason most people don't have one is price but you can be sure the high end enthusiast will always prefer 21:9, so much in fact that Jaytwocents, Techoftomorrow, Linustechtips.... ETC (I can mention 10 more reviewers out of memory alone) have all replaced their multi monitor setups with a single 21:9 high end monitor and they all love it, I haven't seen a single reviewer who prefer 16:9 monitors over this new exciting ultra wide format.

With this in mind I find it impossible for the market to not shift to OLED 21:9 ratios, more so when you look at the fact that one of the most angering issues of current 21:9 panels would be solved by merely just using OLED instead, be it VA, IPS or TN, they all have several issues that are more apparent on Ultrawide ratios, while OLED would in contrast excel not only in performance but at solving those issues by the very inherent way the technology works.

It's downright a fact that 21:9 is way more immersive than any 16:9 will ever be, given OLEDs incredible fidelity representing the true spectrum of vivid colors, probably with HDR on top of it and infinite contrast, I see no other way for OLED to showcase its superiority in the already crowded Monitor Market than delivering a true enthusiast level 21:9 experience.

People are willing to pay huge premiums just to get 21:9 with flawed panels, imagine how much they'll be willing to give for 21:9 experience with a panel that would almost seem to have been built especifically to achieve perfection on these aspect ratios.

Another reason 21:9 is not as common today is because the technology is not ready for this kind of resolutions, DisplayPort 1.2 is lacking and DisplayPort 1.3 is barely enough for 3440x1440p 144Hz, bear in mind this kind of aspect ratio crams a lot more pixels than its 16:9 counterpart, as of today 3440x1440p can only do 55Hz in average unless you overclock it higher with Gsync of Freesync compatible panels.

In my opinion there is close to 0 chances that no company will ever release a 21:9 OLED Monitor in the next 3 years, more so when you consider the technology that will be available at that time will make the use of UltraWide monitors more compatible, to the point 1080p Ultrawide could be used by mid range GPUs, with a little hope maybe even low range graphics, unlike today when you need an enthusiast card.

Having a bigger potential market is always a huge incentive.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Please, elaborate on that statement.


they still haven't fixed the burn issue associated with OLED + gaming needs in a high refresh monitor, so it may just never happen. OLED is live organic bacteria, I don't know how long those creatures live, but I know the blue fades faster than the red and green, so... yeah I dunno it may indeed never happen.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> they still haven't fixed the burn issue associated with OLED + gaming needs in a high refresh monitor, so it may just never happen. OLED is live organic bacteria, I don't know how long those creatures live, but I know the blue fades faster than the red and green, so... yeah I dunno it may indeed never happen.


I'm not at home right now so I can't look for it but I remember an article quoting several manufacturers claiming they will have these issues fixed and they are working on it right now.

Also OLED is more prepared to handle higher refresh rates than any LCD panel.

3 Years is a long time in the world of technology.


----------



## Freman

Wednesday possibly raise my impreciones the ghoting and input lag,
without freesync.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> they still haven't fixed the burn issue associated with OLED + gaming needs in a high refresh monitor, so it may just never happen. OLED is live organic bacteria, I don't know how long those creatures live, but I know the blue fades faster than the red and green, so... yeah I dunno it may indeed never happen.


OLED image retention is mostly a temporary problem now, and OLED TVs have some feature to get rid of any burned in image. It's also rare that anyone runs into these issues in the first place. Ask around on avsforum in the OLED section if you want to find out more.

Also, LG already has a solution for blue LEDs dying before red and green, and that's the use of white LEDs exclusively with color filters. And it works fine. Lifespan isn't an issue.

By the time OLED computer monitors roll around (not counting $5000 pro monitors or five figure priced pro monitors) these issues will be a thing of the past (one of them already is in fact). The only downside to OLED when it becomes fairly common in the market is probably peak brightness being less than that of LCD.


----------



## Xerclif

OLED can't come soon enough. I don't know why some people are so skeptical. When you see it in action, everything else pales in comparison.


----------



## Malinkadink

I went through so many of these "new" flashy monitors with 1440p 144hz, gsync/freesync and they've all been disappointments in one way or another. I think buying a 2795QHD for $300 in January was the best decision i ever made. Going from 24" 1080p TN to 27" 1440p IPS was a big jump, and all i really lost was 44hz by going down to 100hz. I also feel pretty good about not having to lock myself into any one GPU vendor by going with a freesync or gsync display.

I'm gonna sit on what i have here until we get 120hz+ OLED monitors @4k with VRR, which i can guess will happen sometime in 2017 which isn't too far off, however the prices then may still be a bit out of reach for some, but at least the option will be there. I never realized this until not too long ago as to how awful LCD really is in terms of image quality compared to OLED, Plasmas, and CRTs. Yes they've come a long way since their inception, but they're still inferior. Anticipating the day when LCDs will fall to the bottom of the barrel and OLED goes mainstream.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Also, LG already has a solution for blue LEDs dying before red and green, and that's the use of white LEDs exclusively with color filters. And it works fine. Lifespan isn't an issue.


That sounds very familiar... this is basically how LCD works


----------



## PCM2

Except that LCDs don't have an individual light source for each pixel, which is a fundamental difference.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Except that LCDs don't have an individual light source for each pixel, which is a fundamental difference.


Yup, not to mention there are RGB LED backlit LCD monitors too, like how Samsung OLED screens still use RGB OLEDs. It doesn't really matter. Self-emitting pixels is the main reason why OLED is so greatly superior. RGB backlighting or RGB OLEDs just equals wider gamut from what I can see, and those of us who are just looking to game don't need more than sRGB.


----------



## Stoogie

I wish pcmonitors of tftcentral did a review on this one to see if response and input lag is any different from the 270hu


----------



## jakoob26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Here's my panel at 100% in a pitch black dark room. The picture is ever so slightly overexposed, as you can't make out the lettering in the banner towards the top of the screen. In person, there is some silvery IPS-glow that changes as I move my head around. There is no more yellow/brown glow and no backlight bleed. The panel seems to be perfectly aligned and seated in the casing. I might take some more pictures with my DSLR today, but so far I'm mighty impressed.
> 
> 100 brightness, 80 contrast, R100, G96, B96:


Have you noticed any lag while using freesync? I've watched reviews and read some stuff that mentioned lag when using freesync.


----------



## Freman

Some OSD calibrated ?.

At the moment, I am disappointed with the colors IPS vs a good TN.

Also say that Overdrive works with 970 GPU, later I give my impreciones of ghosting.

80%brightness









20% Brightness


----------



## AvengerNoonZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakoob26*
> 
> Have you noticed any lag while using freesync? I've watched reviews and read some stuff that mentioned lag when using freesync.


Can anyone answer this?


----------



## Freman

Regarding my GN246HL ( 10 ms input delay ), the xf270hu has very low input lag , even with vsync .
It should be 0.1ms as xb270hu .


----------



## AvengerNoonZz

Hmm, thinking of replacing my second faulty BenQ monitor for a new replacement or the Acer XF270HU.

Anyone here recommend the Acer monitor? My biggest concern is if there is a lot of blur with freesync.


----------



## Freman

Playing the quake live ghosting is low normal OD, overshoot but extremely low. All this with FreeSync off .

I am happy with this monitor ghosting low and input lag low.


----------



## AvengerNoonZz

Are you able to test a game using freesync and compare with it on and off?


----------



## Freman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengerNoonZz*
> 
> Are you able to test a game using freesync and compare with it on and off?


My GPU is Nvidia


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freman*
> 
> Regarding my GN246HL ( 10 ms input delay ), the xf270hu has very low input lag , even with vsync .
> It should be 0.1ms as xb270hu .


Lowest possible is .25ms signal and around 3ms refresh rate averaged for ips.


----------



## The Indefinite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> It comes down to your own opinion.
> 
> This monitor do have splendid colors, marvelous image quality, expect all of that to go down the drain as soon you see a moving image, especially with FreeSync ON.
> 
> I returned this monitor and bought a BenQ XL2730Z so I can't say if the Overdrive issue has been fixed with a newer Crimson Driver update, I doubt it though as it seems more like a problem in the monitor's firmware and I haven't seen any change from Acer.
> 
> Here you can check my review on this monitor where I go to more details.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R1HP7RNQX7AO1Y/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0173PEX34


I was very close to getting the FX270HU before I saw this thread and your posts.

What is the alternative? I know that MG279Q is very smiliar without the motion blur issue, but the QC issues that Asus has makes me look the other way.

And from what I can tell so far, EIZO FORIS FS2735 is the one to get, but why is it so expensive? specially for a freesync monitor? Should I wait for the price drop?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Indefinite*
> 
> I was very close to getting the FX270HU before I saw this thread and your posts.
> 
> What is the alternative? I know that MG279Q is very smiliar without the motion blur issue, but the QC issues that Asus has makes me look the other way.
> 
> And from what I can tell so far, EIZO FORIS FS2735 is the one to get, but why is it so expensive? specially for a freesync monitor? Should I wait for the price drop?


ASUS have said to have improve its Quality Control, I don't know if this includes the MG Line but Acer was/is not any better in this regard so I'd go with Asus.

The Eizo is expensive but at least it does works as intended, using proper scalers (Looking at the XF270HU), calibration OSD tools and a Superb Quality Control, although its still the same IPS AU Optronics panel.

High Refresh Rates IPS are just not ready, I would recommend you to go with a BenQ XL2730Z and never look back until OLED comes in the market, that's what I did and I couldn't be happier, the XL2730Z is one of the few true 8 Bits no Dithering/FRC Panels on the market, BenQ have an outstanding Quality Control just like Eizo.

If you do have the money to spend and exclusively care about Quality Control while going for IPS then Eizo or the next Viewsonic could be what you're looking for BUT, if you could wait a little longer new monitors will be released with DisplayPort 1.3 and who knows, we might get the first few UltraWide 3440x1440 144Hz 10 Bits working flawlessly on IPS, now that's one hell of a buy, I would not hesitate to swap my BenQ for one of those bad boys, but swapping my BenQ for today's monitors? that's a downgrade IMO.


----------



## tw2

I just bought the benq XL2730 based off Dargonplay's previous suggestions. Should get it this week. I think it will be a good few years before OLED 21:9 144Hz is available, working well with freesync etc and a sensible price. Also we need better graphics cards to make full use of it. Thank you Dargonplay, I will report back once I get into it.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw2*
> 
> I just bought the benq XL2730 based off Dargonplay's previous suggestions. Should get it this week. I think it will be a good few years before OLED 21:9 144Hz is available, working well with freesync etc and a sensible price. Also we need better graphics cards to make full use of it. Thank you Dargonplay, I will report back once I get into it.


I really hope you like it as I do, don't forget that the monitor comes with a HORRIBLE preset for "CS:GO", its absolutely terrible, it murders the colors and contrast so don't get surprised when you see such bad color reproduction after turning it on for the first time, I urge you to try my calibration settings and see if you like it.

http://www.overclock.net/products/benq-xl2730z-144hz-1ms-27-inch-gaming-monitor-with-high-resolution-and-freesync-tech-best-for-cs-go-battlefield-esport/reviews/7304


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I really hope you like it as I do, don't forget that the monitor comes with a HORRIBLE preset for "CS:GO", its absolutely terrible, it murders the colors and contrast so don't get surprised when you see such bad color reproduction after turning it on for the first time, I urge you to try my calibration settings and see if you like it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/products/benq-xl2730z-144hz-1ms-27-inch-gaming-monitor-with-high-resolution-and-freesync-tech-best-for-cs-go-battlefield-esport/reviews/7304


Hi Dargonplay, my rog swift is going in for warranty for vertical lines and ive returned all 3 xb271hu's and got refund, now im monitorless so im probably going to buy my 3rd(first 2 returned for dead pixels before i got the rog swift) xl2730z since i know it has good pixel warranty and has no vertical line issues. it is 6 bit + frc compared to 8 bit on the rog but everyone says no one could tell a difference. what do you think, cause if i dont buy another monitor i will be monitorless.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Hi Dargonplay, my rog swift is going in for warranty for vertical lines and ive returned all 3 xb271hu's and got refund, now im monitorless so im probably going to buy my 3rd(first 2 returned for dead pixels before i got the rog swift) xl2730z since i know it has good pixel warranty and has no vertical line issues. it is 6 bit + frc compared to 8 bit on the rog but everyone says no one could tell a difference. what do you think, cause if i dont buy another monitor i will be monitorless.


Your 3rd XL2730Z? You meant to say "My 1st XL2730Z" right?

If so yes, one of the strong points of the XL2730Z is that it is a true 8 bit panel that make use of native 8 bit without dithering/FRC, you can know this based on Color Accuracy benchmarks on which this BenQ scores well beyond any 6 Bit FRC Monitor.

Some say the BenQ XL2730Z does have better color accuracy than the ROG Swift TN panel, and it'd make sense as the BenQ does in fact have a newer panel than the Asus one, sadly I have not tested the ROG TN monitor my self so I can't attest to this, all I can tell you is that coming from an XF270HU (Basically the same as an XB270HU) I didn't really noticed a clear difference between the two after calibrating this BenQ at my current preset, Viewing Angles are of course very poor compared to an IPS but that is to be expected and it is way better than 90% of all TNs out there, side to side it's pretty darn good for a TN, vertical viewing angles are bad though.

All in all it is a beastly monitor, one that is not without flaws but now days we can't expect a flawless monitor from any brand, can we? BenQ and Eizo are the closest thing to that and should be able to provide a great experience until OLED gets here.


----------



## hymccord

They say 20% of clients produce 80% of complaints, but you are really the only person I see bashing this monitor so heavily. So 1 person 99% of complaints.
My monitor has gotten even better with usage. The faint yellow tinting went away after some amount of monitor usage.

Amazon reviews have it nearly 5/5. Having to hack the MG279Q to full freesync range isn't for regular users so this is the only 1440p 144Hz IPS Freesync monitor worth getting.


----------



## tw2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I really hope you like it as I do, don't forget that the monitor comes with a HORRIBLE preset for "CS:GO", its absolutely terrible, it murders the colors and contrast so don't get surprised when you see such bad color reproduction after turning it on for the first time, I urge you to try my calibration settings and see if you like it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/products/benq-xl2730z-144hz-1ms-27-inch-gaming-monitor-with-high-resolution-and-freesync-tech-best-for-cs-go-battlefield-esport/reviews/7304


Thank you, I have read your full review and have it bookmarked ready to go







I will try yours first, I also found a couple of other user recommended settings but I guess they will all be similar.
I am also hoping it can reduce some eyestrain from my nothing special IPS LG monitor.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw2*
> 
> Thank you, I have read your full review and have it bookmarked ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try yours first, I also found a couple of other user recommended settings but I guess they will all be similar.
> I am also hoping it can reduce some eyestrain from my nothing special IPS LG monitor.


If your nothing special IPS LG is on PWM (Which most likely is) then the change to a Flicker Free FreeSync Monitor like the XL2730Z will definitely reduce a lot of eyestrain.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> They say 20% of clients produce 80% of complaints


That is actually called Zipf Law and it applies to everything in the universe, including life, cell patterns, language, math and monitor complaints.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> My monitor has gotten even better with usage. The faint yellow tinting went away after some amount of monitor usage.
> 
> Amazon reviews have it nearly 5/5. Having to hack the MG279Q to full freesync range isn't for regular users so this is the only 1440p 144Hz IPS Freesync monitor worth getting.


If having a yellow tint in your monitor is not enough to admit that monitor is somewhat flawed that's fine, but you can't by no means impose your low quality standard on me or anyone else that doesn't agree with it, you say the yellowish tint went away? it's more likely that you just got used to it.

Add that to the broken overdrive, Motion Blur, poor FreeSync Scaler, input lag and I don't know what to tell you, I'm not even getting into Backlight bleed because that's a given.

You are based solely on Amazon's rating of the XF270HU to say that the monitor doesn't suck instead of objectively assessing its features and/or flaws while comparing it to the competition, which is sad because you couldn't pick a more inaccurate measurement.

Just in case you don't already know, the Amazon page for the XF270HU, its reviews and ratings are all merged with the XG270HU which I have said before to be one of the best if not the best budget 1440p 144Hz monitor on the market, at a price of 399$ (I've seen it going down to 299$) it is the ultimate budget gaming monitor and when I went from my XG270HU to my XF270HU I felt it was a downgrade because of the huge amount of issues.

So please, save it.


----------



## Malinkadink

I'm gonna be picking up the MG279Q tomorrow and seeing if i luck out or not, my plan afterwards was to start the XB271HU lottery, but i've rethought that idea and instead will go for a Dell S2716DG, which is more or less the XL2730Z just gsync since i have an nvidia card. I had the Dell a month or so ago but returned it because of the buzzing it was giving off. Not sure if all units are effected but if the Asus flops i'll soon find out.

The korean @ 102hz i've been using since January has been pretty good to me, but its just too slow for games like CSGO or anything else fast paced, so i'm really aching for that 144hz experience again.


----------



## Wovermars1996

So I'm looking at getting a 1440p 144hz monitor and the Acer XF270HU is one of my choices so I was wondering from the people here who have one is, Will I regret it?


----------



## Freman

I have one and I'm very happy.

FreeSync off overdrive works, low input lag. overdrive+extreme =very little ghosting,in games like quake live.


----------



## tw2

I couldn't be happier with the BenQ XL2730Z. It doesn't have a perfect record for 100% flawless monitors everytime but the ASUS/Acer equivalents really are a lottery. I don't think Acer especially deserves the business they get for such poor quality control. Of course if one does get a perfect monitor I have no doubt it would make for an amazing gaming experience.


----------



## rizzotti91

Hello, I'm a new user of the forum and I wish I will enjoy it









I received this monitor from Amazon 2 days ago, and I think I've a good panel with small yellow glare.
I tried the colors settings proposed by TFT Central about the XB270HU, but I think that are horrible, the colors are tending to yellow.
What settings are u using?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rizzotti91*
> 
> Hello, I'm a new user of the forum and I wish I will enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received this monitor from Amazon 2 days ago, and I think I've a good panel with small yellow glare.
> I tried the colors settings proposed by TFT Central about the XB270HU, but I think that are horrible, the colors are tending to yellow.
> What settings are u using?


That's a common issue on this monitor, most people just learn to live with it.

You could though get into Six Axis Hue and try lowering the yellow color from the 50 default to 45 until you see an improvement.


----------



## rizzotti91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> That's a common issue on this monitor, most people just learn to live with it.
> 
> You could though get into Six Axis Hue and try lowering the yellow color from the 50 default to 45 until you see an improvement.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> I got it calibrated for vibrant colors, try these settings and see if you like it.
> 
> Set Windows Gamma to Default
> Brightness: I got it to 100
> Contrast: 48, at 50 you lose two shades of gray
> Black Level: 6 its just perfect
> Gamma: 2.2
> Colour Temp: User Default (I've tested with Green gain set to 48 and the rest as default, but the red gets too strong, I feel you have to also calibrate the BIAS for a custom colour calibration, so I just leave it at default
> sRGB Mode: OFF
> 6 Axis HUE: Default
> 6 Axis Saturate:
> Red Saturate: 60
> Green Saturate: 57
> Blue Saturate: 57
> Yellow Saturate: 57
> Magenta Saturate: 57
> Cyan Saturate: 58
> Super Sharpness, ACM, Blue Light all OFF


nice settings,i have to got use the 100%brightness.if you have other suggestions,its welcome.[/quote]

Do you think are this settings still valid?
I reduced the Yellow as you said. I am also using the settings above, but not with the default User Colors but rather with "Normal" settings.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rizzotti91*
> 
> nice settings,i have to got use the 100%brightness.if you have other suggestions,its welcome.
> 
> Do you think are this settings still
> 
> I reduced the Yellow as you said. I am also using the settings above, but not with the default User Colors but rather with "Normal" settings.
> Thank you in advance


Those settings look eerily similar to what I used on my XF270HU, I'd say that contrast 49 would look a little bit better, besides that everything is perfect.

Btw I suggest you to check the overdrive settings and see if it's greyed out, if you're using DisplayPort Overdrive is most likely broken.


----------



## rizzotti91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Those settings look eerily similar to what I used on my XF270HU, I'd say that contrast 49 would look a little bit better, besides that everything is perfect.
> 
> Btw I suggest you to check the overdrive settings and see if it's greyed out, if you're using DisplayPort Overdrive is most likely broken.


With greyed out do you mean disabled? Because in my monitor it's currently setted as "normal" and I'm using a DP connection.
What's the differences between setting DP 1.1 and DP 1.2?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rizzotti91*
> 
> With greyed out do you mean disabled? Because in my monitor it's currently setted as "normal" and I'm using a DP connection.
> What's the differences between setting DP 1.1 and DP 1.2?


The difference is more bandwitch allowing for higher resolutions and higher refresh rates.

If you can't change the overdrive settings and its greyed out then it is most likely disabled, I had my unit with this issue and after running some tests it was clear that Overdrive wasn't working at all.

If you get into BIOS or when the monitor is turning on you can for brief moments change the overdrive setting, I used those methods to change from OFF to extreme and the Motion Blur didn't changed at all.


----------



## rizzotti91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> The difference is more bandwitch allowing for higher resolutions and higher refresh rates.
> 
> If you can't change the overdrive settings and its greyed out then it is most likely disabled, I had my unit with this issue and after running some tests it was clear that Overdrive wasn't working at all.
> 
> If you get into BIOS or when the monitor is turning on you can for brief moments change the overdrive setting, I used those methods to change from OFF to extreme and the Motion Blur didn't changed at all.


Thank you for the clarifications about the different versions of the DP cable.
I can perfectly switch the Overdrive to Disabled, Normal and Extreme, maybe the bug about you are talking about was fixed


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rizzotti91*
> 
> Thank you for the clarifications about the different versions of the DP cable.
> I can perfectly switch the Overdrive to Disabled, Normal and Extreme, maybe the bug about you are talking about was fixed


I'm glad to hear that, the Overdrive being broken was one of the reasons I returned that Monitor and replaced it with a BenQ XL2730Z, if the overdrive is finally working as intended then this monitor just got a little better!

Btw is try my user color temp and see if you like it, also did the yellowish thing got fixed by reducing the yellow Hue?


----------



## Guillaume51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rizzotti91*
> 
> Thank you for the clarifications about the different versions of the DP cable.
> I can perfectly switch the Overdrive to Disabled, Normal and Extreme, maybe the bug about you are talking about was fixed


Interesting, which model have you, a date of manufacture?


----------



## rizzotti91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I'm glad to hear that, the Overdrive being broken was one of the reasons I returned that Monitor and replaced it with a BenQ XL2730Z, if the overdrive is finally working as intended then this monitor just got a little better!
> 
> Btw is try my user color temp and see if you like it, also did the yellowish thing got fixed by reducing the yellow Hue?


Where can I find your user color temp?
Anyway, reducing the yellow fiexed partially the yellowish, but I think that the "white" on the screen is still yellowish than the white of my MacBook pro that is yellowish of my precedent Philips 278G4..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guillaume51*
> 
> Interesting, which model have you, a date of manufacture?


How to check that?


----------



## Guillaume51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rizzotti91*
> 
> Where can I find your user color temp?
> Anyway, reducing the yellow fiexed partially the yellowish, but I think that the "white" on the screen is still yellowish than the white of my MacBook pro that is yellowish of my precedent Philips 278G4..
> How to check that?


On the box or behind the monitor


----------



## rizzotti91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guillaume51*
> 
> On the box or behind the monitor


Ok, I just checked: September 2015.


----------



## Guillaume51

Strange mine is october and I can't change overdrive with DP cable
Acer in the forum said that overdrive function are disable whith DP cable









/Sorry for my english ....


----------



## rizzotti91

I still don't like the color's settings of this monitor. Colors are incredibly dull and white are not perfect.
I'm comparing this display with my MacBook Pro Retina and the second is really better, colors are bright. My old Philips 27" FHD IPS was better than the RETINA as regards color (obviously not the resolution), so why a newer 600+ € monitor seems so bad?


----------



## linbetwin

I just ordered this monitor for the equivalent of USD 583 / EUR 512 / GBP 403. I wanted IPS at 144 Hz and this one was the cheapest. I don't play FPS games and I don't think the lack of OD should be a major issue. I just hope I won't have to send it back for excessive BLB, dead pixels or worse issues.

I should get it tomorrow and I'll come back with my (hopefully good) first impressions.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rizzotti91*
> 
> Where can I find your user color temp?


My user color temp is "User" and then changing the values to Color Temperature: RED: 95 - GREEN: 99 - BLUE: 100. Just know that the jump from Green from 99 to 100 is huge, comparable to the jump you'd get from 96 to 99, I don't know why but it is what it is, also bear in mind this color tempt configuration is only compatible with my full calibration settings.

Using the Standard Preset, 100 Brightness, 50 contrast, 14 Color Vibrance, 0 Black Equalizer, 0 Low Blue Light, 5 Sharpness, 3 Gamma. My whole preset is in my review.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guillaume51*
> 
> Strange mine is october and I can't change overdrive with DP cable
> Acer in the forum said that overdrive function are disable whith DP cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Sorry for my english ....


Yes, mine had broken overdrive as well, there's one user claiming to have Overdrive fully working through DisplayPort, it'd be nice if he upload a picture of it.


----------



## linbetwin

So my XF270HU is finally here.

- no dead/stuck pixels

- minimal BLB on the top and left edges, but if I look at the screen dead on I can't notice the BLB because of the IPS glow. I have to move my head left for the IPS glow to go disappear from the left side of the screen and then I can see a hint of BLB.

- I connected it through DP and discovered that my HD 7950 does not support FreeSync. I kinda thought it did. I can't wait for Polaris! In the meantime I lowered the resolution and settings of a couple of games just to see what it's like to play at refresh rates higher than 60 Hz and I love it!

- Overdrive works. I can switch between off / normal / extreme. Is this because FreeSync is not supported by my GPU?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linbetwin*
> 
> So my XF270HU is finally here.
> 
> - Overdrive works. I can switch between off / normal / extreme. Is this because FreeSync is not supported by my GPU?


I'm glad your happy with it.

And yes most likely that's why, I tried uninstalling all AMD Drivers before and I could indeed change between overdrive settings with this monitor, I could also do it when in BIOS, it seems that FreeSync and this monitor's Overdrive just don't go along all too well.

Nvidia users can also use Overdrive on this monitor, Overdrive seems not to work when you use it with a FreeSync compatible card with FreeSync Compatible drivers.


----------



## rizzotti91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> My user color temp is "User" and then changing the values to Color Temperature: RED: 95 - GREEN: 99 - BLUE: 100. Just know that the jump from Green from 99 to 100 is huge, comparable to the jump you'd get from 96 to 99, I don't know why but it is what it is, also bear in mind this color tempt configuration is only compatible with my full calibration settings.
> 
> Using the Standard Preset, 100 Brightness, 50 contrast, 14 Color Vibrance, 0 Black Equalizer, 0 Low Blue Light, 5 Sharpness, 3 Gamma. My whole preset is in my review.
> Yes, mine had broken overdrive as well, there's one user claiming to have Overdrive fully working through DisplayPort, it'd be nice if he upload a picture of it.


Where can I find color vibrance, Sharpness and Gamma?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I'm glad your happy with it.
> 
> And yes most likely that's why, I tried uninstalling all AMD Drivers before and I could indeed change between overdrive settings with this monitor, I could also do it when in BIOS, it seems that FreeSync and this monitor's Overdrive just don't go along all too well.
> 
> Nvidia users can also use Overdrive on this monitor, Overdrive seems not to work when you use it with a FreeSync compatible card with FreeSync Compatible drivers.


My VGA doesn't support FreeSync, even if it's an AMD, maybe the Overdrive is working because of this..


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rizzotti91*
> 
> Where can I find color vibrance, Sharpness and Gamma?
> My VGA doesn't support FreeSync, even if it's an AMD, maybe the Overdrive is working because of this..


Holy derp, that's the calibration setting for the BenQ XL2730Z, maximum derp.

For the XF270HU I don't entirely remember exactly but I think it was as it follows:

Color temp User: Red 53, Green 49, Blue 47
Contrast: 50
Brightness: 100 (subjective though)
Gamma: 2.2
Super sharpness: OFF
Black Levels: 7 (I swear I don't remember if I had the gamma set to 1.9 and black levels to 7, try gamma 2.2 with black levels to default and 1.9 with black levels to 7 after you're done calibrations everything else and see which one works best)
6 Axis Saturate to 60-57-57-57-58 for Vibrant Colors.

There you go, tell me if you like it.


----------



## linbetwin

Should I look for the X*B*270HU calibration ? There is so little info on this monitor.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linbetwin*
> 
> Should I look for the X*B*270HU calibration ? There is so little info on this monitor.


They are the same panel, but the settings on the OSD Manage color values and settings in a different manner so they aren't interchangeable but the incremental changes in the value between the two should be the same.


----------



## ChevChelios

what is the Freesync range on this ? 23-144 Hz or 40-144 Hz ?

also I see this has HDMI 2.0 ? Assuming I use a GPU with HDMI 2.0 (like a Polaris 10) - will 1440p @ 144 Hz Freesync work on HDMI 2.0 then ? And will it be 23-144 Hz or 40-144 Hz on HDMI 2.0 ?


----------



## ChevChelios

also there is some kind of middle line issue on an Acer Predator that needs to be corrected with a FW update - http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751

does this also happen on XF270HU ? Or its only on XB271HU ?


----------



## PlugSeven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> what is the Freesync range on this ? 23-144 Hz or 40-144 Hz ?
> 
> also I see this has HDMI 2.0 ? Assuming I use a GPU with HDMI 2.0 (like a Polaris 10) - will 1440p @ 144 Hz Freesync work on HDMI 2.0 then ? And will it be 23-144 Hz or 40-144 Hz on HDMI 2.0 ?


With LFC (low framerate compensation) there's no such thing as a freesync range on monitors with with a greater than 2 to 1 maximum to minimum hz ratio.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlugSeven*
> 
> With LFC (low framerate compensation) there's no such thing as a freesync range on monitors with with a greater than 2 to 1 maximum to minimum hz ratio.


theoretically yes, but Ive read reviews and they say that even though the LFC certainly works - its still not quite _as good_ as the "native" Freesync working on 40+ fps/Hz

so the tech will still work a bit better with regular Freesync doing the work rather then LFC kicking in

thats why I wanna know if the "certified" non-LFC Freesync range starts from 23 Hz or from 40 Hz here (and whether its on HDMI 2.0 or DP)


----------



## PlugSeven

Eh? You're either in the 1 to 1 freesync range or you're not, if below the range it redraws the frame as many times as it needs to(LFC), just like gsync does at 36hz and below on 144hz monitors. And yes, just like gsync, freesync works a bit better when drawing 1 to 1. I'm pretty sure the 23hz thing was referring to HDMI and was/is probably a typo, the panel tech cannot hold an image true at such low hz without fading to white so I would expect LFC to also kick in if the monitor can do HDMI freesync.


----------



## ChevChelios

alright thanks

I browsed this thread and found this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notnyt*
> 
> Thought the mg279q could do 144 in freesync.
> 
> anyway, the xf270hu can do 23-144 if using hdmi 2.0. with display port you're stuck with 40-144.


honestly dunno what to make of this HDMI 2.0 23-144Hz thing, is true or not ?

And would you need a Polaris card for this then ? Polaris hasnt even come out and afaik no current AMD card has HDMI 2.0 (right ?), so how could anyone test if its 23-144hz or not ...

its not really important I dont plan to have my frames drops below 40 (or 50) anyway, but curious


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> also there is some kind of middle line issue on an Acer Predator that needs to be corrected with a FW update - http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751
> 
> does this also happen on XF270HU ? Or its only on XB271HU ?


concering this issue:
http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/Line-down-the-middle-overlapping-image/td-p/418751
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?84753-Asus-Support-Please-help-me-with-my-PG279Q

I found this response:
Quote:


> I apologize for the inconvenience but all monitors (including other brands) that are using the same panel have this issue, this is why Nvidia has released a firmware to address this issue. I'll update everyone again once the firmware is available and let everyone know how to arrange to have your monitor sent in to have the firmware upgraded.


it seems to be affecting PG279Q and XB271HU, might be only Gsync/Nvidia related .. but they all use the same panel, so it might be panel related ?

Has any XF270HU user here experienced this "split line down the middle" issue ?

also - *does Overdrive work* on this monitor *together with Freesync* or not ?

I apologize for so many questions







, but Im thinking of buying this model and want to know as much as possible


----------



## Dargonplay

I haven't seen anyone having this monitor's overdrive work over DisplayPort with Freesync, myself included.

That issue you mention is but one of many you will have to luck out when ordering this monitor.


----------



## ChevChelios

oh damn and I thought you could now get a perfect 1440p 144 Hz IPS Freesync/Gsync monitor as long as you throw enough money at it









seems not yet ...

@*Dargonplay* what kind of issues did you have with XF270HU besides the not-working Overdrive ?


----------



## ChevChelios

concerning the Overdriver I found this ..

http://community.acer.com/t5/Monitors/XF270HU-Overdrive-and-firmware-bugs/td-p/405267
Quote:


> Sorry if I was not clear. *Overdrive is 'tuned' with Freesync enabled on the Displayport. This is the reason Overdrive is not configurable in the OSD. It's already working.*
> 
> Freesync does not work through HDMI, therefore Overdrive can be enabled/disabled with HDMI.


Quote:


> Sorry for the late reply, but to *confirm, I asked and was informed that Overdrive is enabled as part of the Freesync this monitor, therefore it does not have the option to enable/disable on the Display Port.*


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> concerning the Overdriver I found this ..
> 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Monitors/XF270HU-Overdrive-and-firmware-bugs/td-p/405267


I don't believe Acer statement about Overdrive, back when I had this monitor I was testing ghosting on UFOTest and I could see a huge difference with no drivers between off and extreme, when using Freesync drivers overdrive acted like if it was off.

But that's just me, as long as you don't notice the difference in motion blur, Ghosting and input lag all should be good.

I had many issues with this monitor, mainly the atrocious motion Blur because of the Freesync scaler, overdrive being broken didn't helped, it was like smearing grease on screen each time the monitor was displaying fast moving gameplay.

There are also a few bugs in the OSD where values don't update as the OSD suggest, mainly in the color temp settings.

I had the biggest backlight bleed of my life, The Yellowish Tint, a middle lake, inversion artifacts, atrocious IPS Glow, and the biggest input lag of any monitor I've ever used (Admittedly I've always used 2ms or less monitors), it was beyond noticeable.

This monitor is a No No for me, I ordered 2 of them and both were equally terrible, XL2730Z until OLED gets here, although the one good thing about this monitor is picture quality, my XL2730z is probably the best looking TN out there with native 8 Bit no FRC and the XF270HU looks just as good if not a tad bit better.


----------



## ChevChelios

XL2730z is the TN Freesync one, right ?

so the viewing angles/colors on TN dont bother you then ? Or its good enough to bear with ?


----------



## rizzotti91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Holy derp, that's the calibration setting for the BenQ XL2730Z, maximum derp.
> 
> For the XF270HU I don't entirely remember exactly but I think it was as it follows:
> 
> Color temp User: Red 53, Green 49, Blue 47
> Contrast: 50
> Brightness: 100 (subjective though)
> Gamma: 2.2
> Super sharpness: OFF
> Black Levels: 7 (I swear I don't remember if I had the gamma set to 1.9 and black levels to 7, try gamma 2.2 with black levels to default and 1.9 with black levels to 7 after you're done calibrations everything else and see which one works best)
> 6 Axis Saturate to 60-57-57-57-58 for Vibrant Colors.
> 
> There you go, tell me if you like it.


I'm using:
RGB: 53-49-47
Contrast: 48
Brightness: 50
Gamma 1.8
Super Sharpness: OFF
Black Level: 2
6 Axis Saturate to 57-57-57-45-57-57

The 45 one is for the yellow, but this settings is still not perfect. I really hate the yellowis of this panel..


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rizzotti91*
> 
> I'm using:
> RGB: 53-49-47
> Contrast: 48
> Brightness: 50
> Gamma 1.8
> Super Sharpness: OFF
> Black Level: 2
> 6 Axis Saturate to 57-57-57-45-57-57
> 
> The 45 one is for the yellow, but this settings is still not perfect. I really hate the yellowis of this panel..


I think you've got Black Level too low with that Gamma, 48 contrast is perfect btw, I think I had that instead of 50.

Also try Six Axis Saturate on my settings with level 6 black Level and for the yellow tint get into six Axis Hue and reduce the yellow a few levels, see if it helps, I remember it did for me.


----------



## ChevChelios

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R1HP7RNQX7AO1Y/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0173PEX34

^ this terrified me tbh

I probably wont get the XF270Hu now ...


----------



## trhead

So basically its better to pay a little bit extra for the Asus MG279Q?


----------



## ChevChelios

yeah Asus MG279Q seems to be working fine for Freesync, however it also only works 35-90Hz @ Freesync or 56-144 after "hacking"

maybe theres a reason for that .. why Freesync @ 40-144Hz and IPS 1440p dont mix well (yet ?)


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rizzotti91*
> 
> I'm using:
> RGB: 53-49-47
> Contrast: 48
> Brightness: 50
> Gamma 1.8
> Super Sharpness: OFF
> Black Level: 2
> 6 Axis Saturate to 57-57-57-45-57-57
> 
> The 45 one is for the yellow, but this settings is still not perfect. I really hate the yellowis of this panel..


You're doing it wrong, if you want your monitor to look less yellow you need to leave blue gain at default while lowering red and green gain. You did the opposite!


----------



## hymccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R1HP7RNQX7AO1Y/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0173PEX34
> 
> ^ this terrified me tbh
> 
> I probably wont get the XF270Hu now ...


That's Dargons review just FYI. See my post in the beginning of the thread on how the pictures are taken at a terrible angle. I could make my monitor look like that as well with a bad camera.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hymccord*
> 
> That's Dargons review just FYI. See my post in the beginning of the thread on how the pictures are taken at a terrible angle. I could make my monitor look like that as well with a bad camera.


Didn't even complained about backlight bleed that much on my review, that's a given, no need to mention it.

I focused on more aggravating issues, you'd know that if you bothered to read my review instead of olympically ignoring anything that goes against your Fanboyism.

I just can't believe you can still pay 700$ for a monitor and then say the Overdrive being broken and greyed out, Freesync scaler being broken, OSD settings bugged, ghosting and input lag issues are OK.

That would be OK for me if I paid 399$ for it, although at that price I'd just move to something better, if someone buys this monitor at whatever price but fully knowing the issues that comes with it it's totally OK, if you fail to communicate these issues you're misleading them into buying a product that is factually inferior to their expectations.

And yes, this monitor brings huge backlight bleed to the table, and yes my camera angle was off, doesn't change the fact this monitor is plagued with issues like Inversion Artifacts, lakes in the middle, yellow tints and an unusually big amount of IPS Glow all on top of the aforementioned issues above, like really?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> yeah Asus MG279Q seems to be working fine for Freesync, however it also only works 35-90Hz @ Freesync or 56-144 after "hacking"
> 
> maybe theres a reason for that .. why Freesync @ 40-144Hz and IPS 1440p dont mix well (yet ?)


I've explained before that the Freesync scaler used on the XF270HU is not capable of working at these ranges without issues, this is a hardware problem beyond any fix we can come up with.


----------



## rizzotti91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> You're doing it wrong, if you want your monitor to look less yellow you need to leave blue gain at default while lowering red and green gain. You did the opposite!


Now I'm trying gamma 1.8, grey level 3, colors warm, yellow and yellow saturate -5 with respect to the original level. All the others level are at default now.

Anyway with regards to the Overdrive with the FreeSync, Acer said in its forum, that is working, but you can't set it... am I wrong?


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rizzotti91*
> 
> Now I'm trying gamma 1.8, grey level 3, colors warm, yellow and yellow saturate -5 with respect to the original level. All the others level are at default now.
> 
> Anyway with regards to the Overdrive with the FreeSync, Acer said in its forum, that is working, but you can't set it... am I wrong?


Reducing yellow saturation won't help with yellowish whites, because the scaler sees it as pure white. Gamma should be set to 2.2, but if you prefer 1.8 that's fine. I don't know what grey level does, I'd leave it at the default value.
If you want whites to look white, you need to reduce red and green gain, that's the RGB setting not saturation! Leave blue at 50 (don't go over 50, pretty sure after 50 it increases saturation and not gain) and lower red and green to around 45.


----------



## rizzotti91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Reducing yellow saturation won't help with yellowish whites, because the scaler sees it as pure white. Gamma should be set to 2.2, but if you prefer 1.8 that's fine. I don't know what grey level does, I'd leave it at the default value.
> If you want whites to look white, you need to reduce red and green gain, that's the RGB setting not saturation! Leave blue at 50 (don't go over 50, pretty sure after 50 it increases saturation and not gain) and lower red and green to around 45.


Sorry, with "grey level" I was referring to "Black levels".

Anyway I'm trying your suggestes, but the colors now seem bluish instead of yellowish


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rizzotti91*
> 
> Sorry, with "grey level" I was referring to "Black levels".
> 
> Anyway I'm trying your suggestes, but the colors now seem bluish instead of yellowish


Yeah, you need to mess with red and green until you find the setting that looks closest to white for you. 45/45/50 was just a ballpark, the best setting differs for every panel.


----------



## rizzotti91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Yeah, you need to mess with red and green until you find the setting that looks closest to white for you. 45/45/50 was just a ballpark, the best setting differs for every panel.


Ok thank you so much


----------



## Irev

Hey guys

i just got this monitor unboxed it turned it on all looks great except there is a strange clicking noise coming from the back of the monitor constantly..... its quite loud & very annoying is this normal? will it go away or is it a fault with the monitor ???

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWw5v3vfhs4


----------



## rizzotti91

Hi, no noise from my exemplar.


----------



## Irev

Hey fellas what is the best way to configure this monitor??? best settings for freesync 144hz ?? is there a guide


----------



## JayFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Remember to use the User preset of the monitor, also deactivate any gaming presets if enabled


What exactly do you mean by that? I really want to try these settings out but am also having trouble getting my settings to save. Everything resets when I shut down. You'd think they'd make these things a lot more " user friendly " with these price tags lol. But also I have not much experience tweaking them as well.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayFury*
> 
> What exactly do you mean by that? I really want to try these settings out but am also having trouble getting my settings to save. Everything resets when I shut down. You'd think they'd make these things a lot more " user friendly " with these price tags lol. But also I have not much experience tweaking them as well.


I sold this monitor long ago, so I don't really remember all too well but I think that in order to save the settings you have to ignore all default presets and directly choose User Preset, then you calibrate your settings from there, and then you use the function on the OSD that says "Save setting" into the User preset... I think? Can't remember, but it was something like that.


----------



## Tikarah

Im getting mine on 7/09/2016 and i just have a amd 7850 2 gig to use till i can save for the rx-480. Could someone please tell me the tests i need to take to insure i get a decent monitor as best buy has a 15 day return policy. Or is there a video that shows how to test and calibrate it. any help would be most appreciated. I seen linus tech give rave reviews about the gsync model of this and then i find this thread after i bought it so now im scared as this is costing me 700 bucks with taxes and warrenty. (got the 4 year one). I have a feeling this is a crap shoot till i get a good one and so would love to know the battery of tests i should do. Thanks!


----------



## Irev

Just check for any dead/stuck pixels - then do a backlight bleed test on a dark back background with brightness up full.... i dont think the 7850 can test free-sync.....


----------



## Tikarah

do you look with a magnifying glass for a dead pixel or is it apparent? and how exactly do you do a bleed test? Thanks for repling!

Ok..I was able to find a dead pixel test and light bleed test..thanks!


----------



## 3drracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I'm glad to hear that, the Overdrive being broken was one of the reasons I returned that Monitor and replaced it with a BenQ XL2730Z, if the overdrive is finally working as intended then this monitor just got a little better!
> 
> Btw is try my user color temp and see if you like it, also did the yellowish thing got fixed by reducing the yellow Hue?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rizzotti91*
> 
> Thank you for the clarifications about the different versions of the DP cable.
> I can perfectly switch the Overdrive to Disabled, Normal and Extreme, maybe the bug about you are talking about was fixed


So I've been lurking. I've got one of these monitors on the way. It appears that one of two things is going on with rizzotti91 's rig. Either he's using a GPU that does not support freesync or he's using a different cable that may or may not be DP spec.

Dragon, have you tried using a DP spec cord listed on their website? If not, I have one one the way. Is it a possibility that the cable that is supplied with the monitor is not up to spec? Or maybe rizzotti91 is using one that isn't, giving him a false positive?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3drracing*
> 
> So I've been lurking. I've got one of these monitors on the way. It appears that one of two things is going on with rizzotti91 's rig. Either he's using a GPU that does not support freesync or he's using a different cable that may or may not be DP spec.
> 
> Dragon, have you tried using a DP spec cord listed on their website? If not, I have one one the way. Is it a possibility that the cable that is supplied with the monitor is not up to spec? Or maybe rizzotti91 is using one that isn't, giving him a false positive?


The XF270HU the Overdrive function will work through DP if you have an Nvidia GPU, using other cables wont make any difference, at least it didn't for me. The only way to make use of the Overdrive function while having an AMD GPU with current drivers with FreeSync support is to use the monitor through HDMI or any other input, but this wont allow you to run the high resolutions/refresh rates that DP would.

The XF270HU is a terrible monitor all around IMO.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> The XF270HU is a terrible monitor all around IMO.


which is a damn shame, because right now (IIRC) its the only existing 2560x1440 144hz _IPS Freesync_ monitor that supports the full 40-144Hz Freesync range

both FS2735 & MG279Q are either 35-90 Freesync OR 56-144 Freesync

while for Gsync (same specs) you have the beauty that is XB271HU (30-165) .. and even the PG279Q, lottery that it is


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> which is a damn shame, because right now (IIRC) its the only existing 2560x1440 144hz _IPS Freesync_ monitor that supports the full 40-144Hz Freesync range
> 
> both FS2735 & MG279Q are either 35-90 Freesync OR 56-144 Freesync
> 
> while for Gsync (same specs) you have the beauty that is XB271HU (30-165) .. and even the PG279Q, lottery that it is


Most of the issues come from the fact that it doesn't really support FreeSync natively within that range, you're better off using the MG279Q, you could then change the range to 56-144 FPS since the lower end of the freesync range doesn't really matter at all thanks to LFC.

Or you could go with one of the best of all the IPS monitors, the Eizo FS2735 which is a true 56-144Hz monitor, its got two modes on the VRR Scaler, G.Sync or FreeSync it doesn't get better than this monitor.


----------



## ChevChelios

Im still stubborn in that I dont want to rely on LFC (or the Nvidia equivalent) and want a broader native Gsync/Freesync range

and I will start considering Eizo FS2735 as soon as it drops below $1200 / 1100EUR


----------



## Irev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> The XF270HU the Overdrive function will work through DP if you have an Nvidia GPU, using other cables wont make any difference, at least it didn't for me. The only way to make use of the Overdrive function while having an AMD GPU with current drivers with FreeSync support is to use the monitor through HDMI or any other input, but this wont allow you to run the high resolutions/refresh rates that DP would.
> 
> The XF270HU is a terrible monitor all around IMO.


is there a HUGE difference with overdrive on vs off @ 144hz >?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> is there a HUGE difference with overdrive on vs off @ 144hz >?


Oh yes. The XB270HU uses the same panel, and it goes from 11.3 ms average response time (144 Hz with no overdrive) to 5.9 ms (144 Hz overdrive on normal). Source is TFTCentral.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/acer_xb270hu/resp_9.png

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/acer_xb270hu/resp_6.png

At 144 Hz, response time needs to be under 6.94 ms otherwise it will be a blurry mess. Without overdrive, these 144 Hz IPS monitors will be far above that usually.

These flaws of the XF270HU are really bad enough to the point where it should be considered dysfunctional. Anyone considering it should just go with the BenQ XL2730z instead in my opinion.


----------



## k155

To get 144hz with this monitor, do we have to use Freesync? In other words, is 144hz attainable by using an Nvidia cad with this display?


----------



## linbetwin

Yes, you will get 144 Hz with an Nvidia card. You just can't use FreeSync.


----------



## k155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linbetwin*
> 
> Yes, you will get 144 Hz with an Nvidia card. You just can't use FreeSync.


Thanks. I've had the Dell S2716DG which is G-sync but a TN panel for a week now and I'm considering returning it to buy this Acer IPS display.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k155*
> 
> Thanks. I've had the Dell S2716DG which is G-sync but a TN panel for a week now and I'm considering returning it to buy this Acer IPS display.


If you have a NVIDIA card you should seriously stick with a G-SYNC/ULMB monitor to take advantage of those technologies. Also it's not like these IPS displays are a world apart from TN, unless you don't sit at a head-on angle.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Anyone running three of these in Eyefinity?  Been thinking about it for my sim rig.


----------



## tellerbay

All the best gaming monitors in 2016 must at least have 144hz refresh rate, at least 1080p, adaptive sync and an IPS panel.


----------



## ChevChelios

I disagree with their PG279Q choice

XB271HU is better


----------



## tellerbay

why so? a lot of the reviewers love the pg279q?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tellerbay*
> 
> why so? a lot of the reviewers love the pg279q?


A very experienced user here had 5 PG279Qs and 5 XB271HUs. The XB271HUs had less backlight bleed, ever so slightly faster response time, not to mention even less bezel on the sides and tops, with no downsides.


----------



## linbetwin

How is the Freesync experience ? Have you tested games with Freesync on and off ?

I've had this monitor for a while, but my 7950 does not support Freesync. I'm about to upgrade to an RX 480 (if Freesync makes up for the lower FPS) or to a GTX 1070.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linbetwin*
> 
> How is the Freesync experience ? Have you tested games with Freesync on and off ?
> 
> I've had this monitor for a while, but my 7950 does not support Freesync. I'm about to upgrade to an RX 480 (if Freesync makes up for the lower FPS) or to a GTX 1070.


For me Freesync 60 FPS feels like 90 FPS non Freesync, although on this monitor (don't know if it was fixed already) but this one have added motion blur when Freesync is activated, it has nothing to do with Freesync itself but the monitor implementation of it.

And just as a side note: if I were you I'd sit on that 7950 until the RX 490 comes out, or at the very least AIBs custom RX 480s @ 1450-1500MHz comes out this August.


----------



## linbetwin

I'm waiting for custom 480s and then hopefully upgrade to Vega. I heard 490 is going to be dual-GPU and I don't know if I like that.

Does anybody use a 480 with this monitor ?


----------



## deadman3000

Hi guys. Can this panel do 30-144Hz?

If so how?

I am likely to be running it on a RX 480 Nitro+ OC until they brind out Vega. Will that be OK for gaming over 40 fps @ 1440 on high settings?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadman3000*
> 
> Hi guys. Can this panel do 30-144Hz?
> 
> If so how?
> 
> I am likely to be running it on a RX 480 Nitro+ OC until they brind out Vega. Will that be OK for gaming over 40 fps @ 1440 on high settings?


Thanks to LFRC on Crimson Drivers it can now do from 1 to 144Hz effective, there wont be tearing unless you go over 144 FPS.


----------



## Comp625

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Thanks to LFRC on Crimson Drivers it can now do from 1 to 144Hz effective, there wont be tearing unless you go over 144 FPS.


I have been in the market for a 27" Freesync IPS monitor. On paper, this thing is a BEAST (nice panel, amazing Freesync range, modern bezels/design, etc.).

However, the b0rk3d Overdrive thing is concerning. Is this true? What are some of the other QA issues (besides the possible yellow bleed in the bottom corners)?

From this Amazon review which is making my heart cry: http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R1HP7RNQX7AO1Y/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0173PEX34
Quote:


> Have you ever wondered how this Monitor managed a 40-144Hz FreeSync Range while the more expensive higher Quality Eizo FS2735 couldn't? or why the MG279Q was limited to 35-90Hz? Well, that's because this monitor is forcing a Frame Scaler that doesn't support these FreeSync Ranges, the result? A Blur Fest like no other, one on top of the already Blurry Moving Image thanks to no overdrive, I kid you not I felt like this monitor was streaming its images from Netflix and that every time there was a moving object the resolution would drop to 480p and go back to 1440p as soon as there was a non moving scene, this was the main factor behind me returning this piece of garbage, If I buy a 1440p monitor it should look 1440p at still and moving images.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp625*
> 
> I have been in the market for a 27" Freesync IPS monitor. On paper, this thing is a BEAST (nice panel, amazing Freesync range, modern bezels/design, etc.).
> 
> However, the b0rk3d Overdrive thing is concerning. Is this true? What are some of the other QA issues (besides the possible yellow bleed in the bottom corners)?
> 
> From this Amazon review which is making my heart cry: http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R1HP7RNQX7AO1Y/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0173PEX34


Yes, this monitor suffer from motion blur issues and higher than normal input lag.

I've been saying this from the beginning, this monitor sucks. If you can look past its issues then it's a gorgeous display with great IQ (assuming you got a perfect panel, which is another issue in on itself), but I will always recommend the XL2730Z over this one all day long which despite being a TN panel does have image quality comparable to the best gaming IPS monitors on the market thanks to its native 8 bit depth with no dithering display and its great motion clarity.

If you insist on IPS panels I can only recommend the FS2735, other than that the MG279Q if you don't want to spend on the Eizo premium offering and if you aren't bothered to change the monitor EDID to change the Freesync range to 58-144Hz

I'd also urge people to wait for new DisplayPort 1.4 monitors with 3440x1440p 144Hz+ and the possibility of a gaming OLED monitor early next year if they don't REALLY need one right now.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Yes, this monitor suffer from motion blur issues and higher than normal input lag.
> 
> I've been saying this from the beginning, this monitor sucks. If you can look past its issues then it's a gorgeous display with great IQ (assuming you got a perfect panel, which is another issue in on itself), but I will always recommend the XL2730Z over this one all day long which despite being a TN panel does have image quality comparable to the best gaming IPS monitors on the market thanks to its native 8 bit depth with no dithering display and its great motion clarity.
> 
> If you insist on IPS panels I can only recommend the FS2735, other than that the MG279Q if you don't want to spend on the Eizo premium offering and if you aren't bothered to change the monitor EDID to change the Freesync range to 58-144Hz
> 
> I'd also urge people to wait for new DisplayPort 1.4 monitors with 3440x1440p 144Hz+ and the possibility of a gaming OLED monitor early next year if they don't REALLY need one right now.


It's amazing how Acer can deliver a great product with the gsync variant, but an absolute garbage one with this freesync version. The XB270HU has great response times with zero overshoot and it uses the same panel. It's like those guys didn't even care at all about this monitor...


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> It's amazing how Acer can deliver a great product with the gsync variant, but an absolute garbage one with this freesync version. The XB270HU has great response times with zero overshoot and it uses the same panel. It's like those guys didn't even care at all about this monitor...


I know right, when I bought my two XF270HUs when I had a XG270HU (wonderful monitor btw) I thought I was upgrading but it was actually a downgrade for me.

The OSD had a lot of graphical glitches, it was cringe worthy at best. I bought the monitor 2 weeks after its Amazon release, which by the way was nowhere to be found anywhere, it seemed to be an Amazon exclusive, and it was eerie to see that Acer's website had no information about the monitor when I was looking for help on the issues I was having.

I bought 2 of these monitors and both were plagued with issues, plus there were no manuals, no documentation, no presentation site, NOTHING, it was like the monitor was launched by a couple guys from their garage working for Acer or something.

They didn't even bothered to advertise the monitor anywhere, and I think they didn't because they knew it was a pile of bull biological wastes and it just wasn't worth it.


----------



## Arizonian

I wonder how much of your experience when it first released was addressed by ACER or f it was just poor QC. For quite sometime I haven't seen really anyone else who owns them come here or have complained. I looked online for actual use of the monitor and did not see anything wrong, I've also read other owners who do not have issues too. So not sure if this is still an issue.


----------



## tonyny13

Alright i been off the forums for a long time lol , but anyways since 2007 i been buying monitors that cost over 700$ for gaming purposes PC and consoles and well im done with that after my gateway XHD3000 died just over 2 years from when i got it(2009-2011). Few months ago my ViewSonic VX2835wm (2007-2016) died completely . So i been using a 24inch samsung for now until 10 days ago microcenter had a LG 34UM95-P no box for $370 bought it and well backlight bleed is just insane lol might have to return it







. So doing some browsing online came up with the acer xf270hu and so many issues from just reading few pages here and for $550 it should't have any issues like the ones mentioned here. I really don't want to spend more than 500$..


----------



## k155

So, it seems that the Asus MG279Q is still the best IPS 2K 144hz gaming monitor?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k155*
> 
> So, it seems that the Asus MG279Q is still the best IPS 2K 144hz gaming monitor?


For Freesync the Eizo is probably the best but it is far more expensive than anything else.


----------



## k155

$1300? If that's within your budget, then you're probably gaming at 4k with a top end g-sync monitor/nvidia GPU anyway; or at least you should be. It seems that for the average consumer, it's either this Acer XF270HU or the ASUS MG279Q


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k155*
> 
> So, it seems that the Asus MG279Q is still the best IPS 2K 144hz gaming monitor?


2K is 1080p on a different aspect ratio, not 1440p.

The best IPS monitor is the Eizo Foris FS2735 and comes with the best price tag as well.

The best all around 1440p 144Hz panel is the BenQ XL2730Z, I upgraded from a XF270HU to the BenQ, never looked back.


----------



## k155

Sorry, I should have been more specific in that I was referring to the 2560x1440p, 144hz, IPS, Freesync bracket. The BenQ looks fairly nice at a decent price, too bad it isn't IPS.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k155*
> 
> So, it seems that the Asus MG279Q is still the best IPS 2K 144hz gaming monitor?


If you mean FreeSync ones then this was answered above. Also I think the XL2730Z is probably a better gaming monitor than the MG279Q; much greater FreeSync range (who wants to be limited to 90 Hz on a 144 Hz monitor?), blur reduction, no IPS glow, at the cost of viewing angles.


----------



## k155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If you mean FreeSync ones then this was answered above. Also I think the XL2730Z is probably a better gaming monitor than the MG279Q; much greater FreeSync range (who wants to be limited to 90 Hz on a 144 Hz monitor?), blur reduction, no IPS glow, at the cost of viewing angles.


AFAIK, there is nothing stopping you from turning on both 144hz and Freesync at the same time. Freesync kicks in where you're in range and automatically turns off when you exceed it, and some would argue that it isn't really necessary when you're hovering around 144hz anyway. I've been testing the Dell S2716DG for the past few weeks and the experience taught me that I am one of those people who can see a huge difference in visual quality between IPS and TN, to the point that TN is too washed out for me to use.

On the other hand, the Gsync IPS alternative is too expensive at $750, so I am considering defecting to team red for my next GPU upgrade.


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k155*
> 
> So, it seems that the Asus MG279Q is still the best IPS 2K 144hz gaming monitor?


for IPS Freesync yes

though you will only get 35-90Hz Freesync range which can be user modified to 56-144Hz Freesync

for TN Freesync 1440p 144Hz theres a few good options if you are ok with TN

Quote:


> Gsync IPS alternative is too expensive at $750


true, but

(1) it better than either XF270HU or MG279Q and has a properly working Gsync Range of 30-144 or 30-165 with OC
(2) its much cheaper than the $1200-1300 Eizo Freesync


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k155*
> 
> AFAIK, there is nothing stopping you from turning on both 144hz and Freesync at the same time. Freesync kicks in where you're in range and automatically turns off when you exceed it, and some would argue that it isn't really necessary when you're hovering around 144hz anyway. I've been testing the Dell S2716DG for the past few weeks and the experience taught me that I am one of those people who can see a huge difference in visual quality between IPS and TN, to the point that TN is too washed out for me to use.
> 
> On the other hand, the Gsync IPS alternative is too expensive at $750, so I am considering defecting to team red for my next GPU upgrade.


I remember reading that to use Freesync on the MG279Q you had to set the refresh rate to 90Hz and it is disabled when you pick 144Hz, it doesn't work by just using 144Hz refresh rate and having it enabled when tour FPS is below 90FPS.

And as Chevidia said above, you can change the Freesync range of the MG279Q to 57-144Hz BUT you have to replaced the EDID, which is a lengthy and process that you must be willing to go through, plus it voids the warranty, but I'd recommend doing it anyway.

Regarding the XL2730Z, I gave up my IPS AHVA panel for this TN and it looks just the same minus the viewing angles, the XL2730Z is one of the few monitors with true 8 bit depth native displays with no Dithering/FRC, which used to be a feature exclusive to IPS panels making them "superior" in regards to image quality.

I'd say the XL2730Z looks just as good as the best gaming IPS panels minus the viewing angles.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> And as Chevidia said above, you can change the Freesync range of the MG279Q to 57-144Hz BUT you have to replaced the EDID, which is a lengthy and process that you must be willing to go through, plus it voids the warranty, but I'd recommend doing it anyway.
> 
> Regarding the XL2730Z, I gave up my IPS AHVA panel for this TN and it looks just the same minus the viewing angles, the XL2730Z is one of the few monitors with true 8 bit depth native displays with no Dithering/FRC, which used to be a feature exclusive to IPS panels making them "superior" in regards to image quality.
> 
> I'd say the XL2730Z looks just as good as the best gaming IPS panels minus the viewing angles.


Agreed with all of this, and even if you can enable FreeSync at 144 Hz on the MG279Q (when the range is set to the default 30-90 Hz) that doesn't really help. It can't really be argued that variable refresh rate isn't needed above 90 FPS, as it will still get tons of tearing once you're out of the FreeSync range. FreeSync only isn't needed if you can maintain 120 or more FPS, during which blur reduction is the better choice which the MG279Q lacks.

So it really boils down to viewing angles (who doesn't sit right in front of their monitor?) vs blur reduction and better FreeSync range, the latter for a lower cost too. Easy choice I think.


----------



## k155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So it really boils down to viewing angles (who doesn't sit right in front of their monitor?) vs blur reduction and better FreeSync range, the latter for a lower cost too. Easy choice I think.


The BenQ XL2730Z 27 sounds tempting at its current $500 price point, but I feel so burned by the Dell S2716DG that I am afraid of trying another TN panel. it didn't seem that I got a defective model, but maybe the Dell panel is just bad even by TN standards.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k155*
> 
> The BenQ XL2730Z 27 sounds tempting at its current $500 price point, but I feel so burned by the Dell S2716DG that I am afraid of trying another TN panel. it didn't seem that I got a defective model, but maybe the Dell panel is just bad even by TN standards.


They are very similar panels, the Dell may have just had poor out of the box calibration. Actually that does bring up one con I left out; TN monitors often lack gamma options while IPS monitors almost always provide them. Although such gamma options are nothing compared to actually calibrating the gamma curve.


----------



## k155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> They are very similar panels, the Dell may have just had poor out of the box calibration.


Well, that doesn't sound too promising. I think i'll just wait for AMD to release Vega to choose between Team Red or Green, and then go for either the Asus MG or shell out the 200 extra dollars on an Acer XB271


----------



## deadman3000

What's the alternative to the BenQ for 1080p?


----------



## iRUSH

How's this monitor at today's $399 asking price?

Edit:. Thinking of this monitor and a Fury X for $800 right now. I'm not impressed with the RX 480 reference and it's AIB prices are out of hand when I can spent $100 more on a Fury X...

Any input would be appreciated ?


----------



## k155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> How's this monitor at today's $399 asking price?
> 
> Edit:. Thinking of this monitor and a Fury X for $800 right now. I'm not impressed with the RX 480 reference and it's AIB prices are out of hand when I can spent $100 more on a Fury X...
> 
> Any input would be appreciated ?


I can't comment on the quality of this monitor except insofar as to say that your two choices in this bracket (assuming you're set on IPS) are this or the ASUS MG279Q, so at least you have a fairly binary decision. But if you're not in need of something right this moment, it might be worth waiting for Vega which can't be to far off at this point.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> How's this monitor at today's $399 asking price?
> 
> Edit:. Thinking of this monitor and a Fury X for $800 right now. I'm not impressed with the RX 480 reference and it's AIB prices are out of hand when I can spent $100 more on a Fury X...
> 
> Any input would be appreciated ?


This monitor still seems to be a disaster. Better off getting the BenQ XL2730Z in my opinion.


----------



## Zaxxon79

I just purchased the XF270HU and there is some light bleed in the bottom right corner. I would like to know if it is possible to get a better panel from those who have experience with similar models. All corners are fine except the bottom right. I would honestly rather have a small amount of bleed in all 4 corners than a large amount in 1 because it is noticeable on all but the brightest scenes. Not sure if I should try another one or just go for a TN instead. Everyone likes to complain about the color shift and viewing angles on a TN but I actually find the glow on this panel to be much more annoying.


----------



## tonyny13

so in my quest for a monitor found this one Pixio® PX277 27-inch 2560x1440 144Hz AMD FreeSync IPS have anyone tried this one yet?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyny13*
> 
> so in my quest for a monitor found this one Pixio® PX277 27-inch 2560x1440 144Hz AMD FreeSync IPS have anyone tried this one yet?


Ordered the pixio earlier today, will be getting it most likely Monday so i'll make sure to leave some impressions.


----------



## tonyny13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Ordered the pixio earlier today, will be getting it most likely Monday so i'll make sure to leave some impressions.


Please thanks


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyny13*
> 
> Please thanks


Finally got it, basically the same thing as an XB270HU or an MG279Q, i mean the panel is the same so you can expect it to be the same exact quality there. Mine doesnt have any dead pixels from what i saw, but i did notice a weird little vertical line in the bottom right corner about 2mm long. It has rainbow looking colors depending on what angle you're looking at it from. It wont ever be noticeable or seen in normal usage so its mostly a non issue.

I have yet to calibrate it, but out of the box it looks fairly good already. The stand is of course absolute garbage, and the large bezels are offputting, but what matters is the display itself and its great in that regard. There is some glow as expected, and i do have a bit of bleed in the bottom right, but i'll take care of that when i open her up. I plan to plastidip the bezels matte black so to get rid of the glossy finish, and will most definitely be getting a vesa mount.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hi guys,

So I've reviewed over...40+ monitors on YouTub (from curved £1000 monitors to £120 TN 1080p)
I just got this in for review Acer XF270HU. I can't quite find a problem with it - I mean, I feel like it's the ultimate monitor.

I currently own a QNIX QX2710 running @96hz and have an AOC G2770PQU @144hz.
The AOC hurts my eyes through its poor TN colours and 1080p resolution, but I use it when playing CSGO competitively.
The QNIX is absolute bliss, but suffers from PWM-flicker and is simply not responsive enough as my AOC.

The acer on the other hand, takes the great colours from the QNIX, combines it with super low response time and low input lag, and gives WQHD resolution + it has a great stand, unlike my QNIX!
So my question here is, at its given price of £400, is there anything the monitor can't do?
I know it doesn't do Gsync, and if you want it you need to pay an additional £150+ for it, but I honestly don't care about that!
(I've also tested its backlight bleed issues, and they're absolutely perfect to me - barely any BLB)

EDIT:
NVM - just bought it


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> So I've reviewed over...40+ monitors on YouTub (from curved £1000 monitors to £120 TN 1080p)
> I just got this in for review Acer XF270HU. I can't quite find a problem with it - I mean, I feel like it's the ultimate monitor.
> 
> I currently own a QNIX QX2710 running @96hz and have an AOC G2770PQU @144hz.
> The AOC hurts my eyes through its poor TN colours and 1080p resolution, but I use it when playing CSGO competitively.
> The QNIX is absolute bliss, but suffers from PWM-flicker and is simply not responsive enough as my AOC.
> 
> The acer on the other hand, takes the great colours from the QNIX, combines it with super low response time and low input lag, and gives WQHD resolution + it has a great stand, unlike my QNIX!
> So my question here is, at its given price of £400, is there anything the monitor can't do?
> I know it doesn't do Gsync, and if you want it you need to pay an additional £150+ for it, but I honestly don't care about that!
> (I've also tested its backlight bleed issues, and they're absolutely perfect to me - barely any BLB)
> 
> EDIT:
> NVM - just bought it


Motion Blur because overdrive is disabled when using DisplayPort on FreeSync cards, high input lag compared to other IPS Gaming models let alone TNs, OSD Glitches ranging from Colour temperature sliders not showing its true values to randomly changing settings, your typical Backlight Bleed/Glow (Had this in 2 different monitors, not a single decent one), it usually comes with a yellowish titn hard to remove, lakespot in the middle of the screen ETC...

But all in all its a pretty display that I would never use because if I really wanted pretty I'd get OLED which is exponentially 10 times prettier than this one, instead of the XF270HU I'd definitely recommend the Pixio one, people seem to not have issues with it (This far) and it's way cheaper with the very same display panel and specifications.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Motion Blur because overdrive is disabled when using DisplayPort on FreeSync cards, high input lag compared to other IPS Gaming models let alone TNs, OSD Glitches ranging from Colour temperature sliders not showing its true values to randomly changing settings, your typical Backlight Bleed/Glow (Had this in 2 different monitors, not a single decent one), it usually comes with a yellowish titn hard to remove, lakespot in the middle of the screen ETC...
> 
> But all in all its a pretty display that I would never use because if I really wanted pretty I'd get OLED which is exponentially 10 times prettier than this one, instead of the XF270HU I'd definitely recommend the Pixio one, people seem to not have issues with it (This far) and it's way cheaper with the very same display panel and specifications.


-Motion blur is unwanted though in most games.
-High input lag - vs what IPS monitors? I found it to be one of the best given it's an IPS panel - it competes very well with my 1ms, low input lag AOC.
-OSD glitches? How often do you use the OSD though - my QNIX doesn't even have one lol
-As stated, no BLB - and if any it's normal in all LED panels.
-OLED is about....5x more expensive?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> -Motion blur is unwanted though in most games.


Motion blur caused by the display is always unwanted. It's not supposed to be there.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Motion blur caused by the display is always unwanted. It's not supposed to be there.


Yup I agree - so I did some testing - as per someone on YouTube asked me to - I still can't see any motion blur on the monitor.
I've reviewed a few monitors (namely VA panels) which had horrendous motion blur - this looks normal?
Running on GTX 960 (NV), via DP 1.2 @ 144hz 2560x1440.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup I agree - so I did some testing - as per someone on YouTube asked me to - I still can't see any motion blur on the monitor.
> I've reviewed a few monitors (namely VA panels) which had horrendous motion blur - this looks normal?
> Running on GTX 960 (NV), via DP 1.2 @ 144hz 2560x1440.


I think the issue is only with FreeSync enabled over DisplayPort, which you can't do because of your NVIDIA card. With FreeSync enabled overdrive stops working I believe, and then you're left with a ton of blur.

Although blur is obvious as long as you're not using a strobed display. I favor this test:

http://testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=0


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think the issue is only with FreeSync enabled over DisplayPort, which you can't do because of your NVIDIA card. With FreeSync enabled overdrive stops working I believe, and then you're left with a ton of blur.
> 
> Although blur is obvious as long as you're not using a strobed display. I favor this test:
> 
> http://testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=0


Yup the exact test I used.
That's interesting - I don't have an AMD card at hand, so can't test that.
You're right in that FreeSync disables OD - but even on Normal Mode, on my NV card I don't get motion blur. So maybe it's AMD specific, through a Radeon setting?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup the exact test I used.
> That's interesting - I don't have an AMD card at hand, so can't test that.
> You're right in that FreeSync disables OD - but even on Normal Mode, on my NV card I don't get motion blur. So maybe it's AMD specific, through a Radeon setting?


You do get motion blur. Try reading anything on that moving photo, it's not crystal clear. But if you mean horrible levels of motion blur by your standards, and ghosting, yeah OD on Normal (when actually working) won't look terrible to most. It'll look better than the highest setting since the highest setting is too aggressive and causes inverse ghosting.

But yeah it's some issue with FreeSync over DisplayPort making Overdrive not work. Not entirely sure why. It doesn't plague the other 2560 x 1440 144 Hz FreeSync IPS monitors, although it has something to do with the FreeSync range of the XF270HU being huge.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup the exact test I used.
> That's interesting - I don't have an AMD card at hand, so can't test that.
> You're right in that FreeSync disables OD - but even on Normal Mode, on my NV card I don't get motion blur. So maybe it's AMD specific, through a Radeon setting?


Just need to add to what @boredgunner is saying.

You do see motion blur because you aren't using a strobed backlight. Overdrive doesn't change this.
what overdrive does is change STREAKING afterimages which simply adds to the eye tracking (sample and hold) based motion blur. it does not change eye tracking based motion blur. Even OLED's won't change this. With an OLED screen, you would need at least 250 hz refresh rate before you started seeing semblance of a smooth image, and that's still 4ms of pixel persistence. But that's getting too far off topic.

Run that testuFO test and set the speed to somewhere around 1920 pixels/sec (based on 100hz refresh rate; at higher hz, use a smaller speed as the scrolling speed is faster at higher hz).
Try to read the street signs on your card without ULMB enabled. You won't be able to. You won't be able to because of motion blur. Regardless of if you have Gsync enabled or disabled. Even at 1080 pixels/sec, you will have some serious trouble reading some things.

Try changing overdrive settings from off to extreme. You will notice that the overdrive settings don't improve the motion blur, only the streaking at the end of the actual blur itself.

Then enable ULMB, then see the difference.

What's funny is if ULMB is enabled, if you disable overdrive (not sure if you can do that on ULMB monitors; I'm using Benq blur reduction), it doesn't exactly hurt the readability of the street signs at all. It just creates double/triple ghost images.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You do get motion blur. Try reading anything on that moving photo, it's not crystal clear. But if you mean horrible levels of motion blur by your standards, and ghosting, yeah OD on Normal (when actually working) won't look terrible to most. It'll look better than the highest setting since the highest setting is too aggressive and causes inverse ghosting.
> 
> But yeah it's some issue with FreeSync over DisplayPort making Overdrive not work. Not entirely sure why. It doesn't plague the other 2560 x 1440 144 Hz FreeSync IPS monitors, although it has something to do with the FreeSync range of the XF270HU being huge.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Just need to add to what @boredgunner is saying.
> 
> You do see motion blur because you aren't using a strobed backlight. Overdrive doesn't change this.
> what overdrive does is change STREAKING afterimages which simply adds to the eye tracking (sample and hold) based motion blur. it does not change eye tracking based motion blur. Even OLED's won't change this. With an OLED screen, you would need at least 250 hz refresh rate before you started seeing semblance of a smooth image, and that's still 4ms of pixel persistence. But that's getting too far off topic.
> 
> Run that testuFO test and set the speed to somewhere around 1920 pixels/sec (based on 100hz refresh rate; at higher hz, use a smaller speed as the scrolling speed is faster at higher hz).
> Try to read the street signs on your card without ULMB enabled. You won't be able to. You won't be able to because of motion blur. Regardless of if you have Gsync enabled or disabled. Even at 1080 pixels/sec, you will have some serious trouble reading some things.
> 
> Try changing overdrive settings from off to extreme. You will notice that the overdrive settings don't improve the motion blur, only the streaking at the end of the actual blur itself.
> 
> Then enable ULMB, then see the difference.
> 
> What's funny is if ULMB is enabled, if you disable overdrive (not sure if you can do that on ULMB monitors; I'm using Benq blur reduction), it doesn't exactly hurt the readability of the street signs at all. It just creates double/triple ghost images.


I'm still trying to see it. Maybe I'm doing the tests wrong, but from my experience and setup, there's nothing that's alarming.
I played several hours of csgo, where I always use that as a test of motion blur and didn't notice a single bit of ghosting.
In other news, I played so well...that increased resolution and much better colours really helped me over my tn AOC!


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm still trying to see it. Maybe I'm doing the tests wrong, but from my experience and setup, there's nothing that's alarming.
> I played several hours of csgo, where I always use that as a test of motion blur and didn't notice a single bit of ghosting.
> In other news, I played so well...that increased resolution and much better colours really helped me over my tn AOC!


That makes no sense.

Resolution and colors don't help you game better, this is why some competitive eSport Players still swear for CRTs low res monitors.

In any way, the best overdrive implementation I've seen is on the BenQ XL2730Z combined with Freesync, it made my XF270HU look terrible in comparison, especially with ULMB.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Resolution and colors don't help you game better, this is why some competitive eSport Players still swear for CRTs low res monitors.
> 
> In any way, the best overdrive implementation I've seen is on the BenQ XL2730Z combined with Freesync, it made my XF270HU look terrible in comparison, especially with ULMB.


Because the better the viewing experience, the more pleasant experience you'll have when gaming, meaning your eys are at rest.
Maybe you're not as sensitive to PWM-flicker, or a TN panel with poor colours, or seeing the pixels on a 1080p monitor - but I am- so it makes a whole load of difference.
From the beautiful colours being displayed on the guns, with darker blacks, more accurate whites (making it easier to see enemies) and the better resolution.

Pros play well on anything - I reviewed the ASUS monitor they played on at ESL One Cologne...not a monitor I would personally choose to play on, but the pros have no choice.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Because the better the viewing experience, the more pleasant experience you'll have when gaming, meaning your eys are at rest.
> Maybe you're not as sensitive to PWM-flicker, or a TN panel with poor colours, or seeing the pixels on a 1080p monitor - but I am- so it makes a whole load of difference.
> From the beautiful colours being displayed on the guns, with darker blacks, more accurate whites (making it easier to see enemies) and the better resolution.
> 
> Pros play well on anything - I reviewed the ASUS monitor they played on at ESL One Cologne...not a monitor I would personally choose to play on, but the pros have no choice.


If we're talking image quality then yes the Acer is probably better than the Asus monitor you mentioned but when compared to the 1440p 144hz TN panels, which are PWM free, have much better color than 1080p TN panels, and are of course 1440p so that meand an equal ppi as well, the Acer does not have much better image quality. What it does have is IPS glow and more motion blur.


----------



## Zaxxon79

The motion blur is not bad at all even with the OD totally off. Even compared to the MG278Q, XL2730Z and S2716DG it's not bad at all. The IPS glow on the other hand is annoying and reason enough for an RMA. Blue laser pointer for a power LED is also annoying.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxxon79*
> 
> The motion blur is not bad at all even with the OD totally off. Even compared to the MG278Q, XL2730Z and S2716DG it's not bad at all. The IPS glow on the other hand is annoying and reason enough for an RMA. Blue laser pointer for a power LED is also annoying.


Without it, you're looking at response times like this.



Average 11.3 ms, with some 17-21 ms transitions. I guess if you normally game on TVs it won't seem bad, but if you game with OD on normal for a while and then turn it off, it'll look like a streaky smeared mess.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Without it, you're looking at response times like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Average 11.3 ms, with some 17-21 ms transitions. I guess if you normally game on TVs it won't seem bad, but if you game with OD on normal for a while and then turn it off, it'll look like a streaky smeared mess.


This.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Without it, you're looking at response times like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Average 11.3 ms, with some 17-21 ms transitions. I guess if you normally game on TVs it won't seem bad, but if you game with OD on normal for a while and then turn it off, it'll look like a streaky smeared mess.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> This.


Out of interest do you two own the monitor? Or use it?
Also - is there another monitor with the same specs and price which you can compare it to? As it's easy stating it has motion blur, but in comparison to what? A £1k OLED?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> A £1k OLED?


HAH!

Find me an OLED display for that price, and i'll buy it (excluding smartphones...).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Out of interest do you two own the monitor? Or use it?
> Also - is there another monitor with the same specs and price which you can compare it to? As it's easy stating it has motion blur, but in comparison to what? A £1k OLED?


Dargonplay owned it I'm pretty sure. I own the XB270HU which uses the same panel, and probably has faster response times on all OD settings.

The ASUS MG279Q is a direct competitor, doesn't have OD/FreeSync issues but is limited to 35-90 Hz FreeSync range. There is a way to mod it to 56-144 Hz though, but I'm unfamiliar with the procedure.

There is some $200 or less monitor that's apparently the same thing as the MG279Q, except I think it has the 56-144 Hz option by default? Hard to believe I know.

I'd choose the XL2730Z over all of the above. Sure it's TN, but an 8-bit TN that doesn't perform much differently on paper especially after calibration, and I sit right in front of it so viewing angles aren't as important. 40-144 Hz FreeSync range, great OD implementation, no IPS glow, blur reduction mode.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Dargonplay owned it I'm pretty sure. I own the XB270HU which uses the same panel, and probably has faster response times on all OD settings.
> 
> The ASUS MG279Q is a direct competitor, doesn't have OD/FreeSync issues but is limited to 35-90 Hz FreeSync range. There is a way to mod it to 56-144 Hz though, but I'm unfamiliar with the procedure.
> 
> There is some $200 or less monitor that's apparently the same thing as the MG279Q, except I think it has the 56-144 Hz option by default? Hard to believe I know.
> 
> I'd choose the XL2730Z over all of the above. Sure it's TN, but an 8-bit TN that doesn't perform much differently on paper especially after calibration, and I sit right in front of it so viewing angles aren't as important. 40-144 Hz FreeSync range, great OD implementation, no IPS glow, blur reduction mode.


So in short: No.
There isn't an IPS, 1440p, at around £400, with 144Hz -those were/are all my requirements for a perfect monitor.
There ARE £600-900 monitors, but the cost speaks for itself.

I understand some are getting ghosting, that's unfortunate, but it has to be compared to monitors in its same league.
You're mentioning a TN panel there. On-paper specs always are inaccurate from experience. I've reviewed monitors with Delta E of 0.5 vs ones with 2.1 and yet the higher Delta E ones look better - I'm no graphic designer, so I'm looking at the one that has the best colours given the daily tasks/pictures etc.

Point being: You need to compare apples to apples.


----------



## Zaxxon79

I am using the monitor right now as I type. Right before this I had the S2716DGR and right before that an MG278Q. Returned for different issues. There is a bit more motion blur on the XF270HU but it isn't anything terrible. That's my opinion. There aren't any inversion artifacts like you get with those TN monitors and the color is a little bit better. Maybe there is something with the AMD drivers that is causing more motion blur because it's not bad with an Nvidia card and OD off. The only deal breaker with the Acer is the light bleed and IPS glow in the bottom right corner. Mine is going back for that reason. It affects almost the entire bottom right 1/4th of the screen.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Out of interest do you two own the monitor? Or use it?
> Also - is there another monitor with the same specs and price which you can compare it to? As it's easy stating it has motion blur, but in comparison to what? A £1k OLED?


I owned the Acer XG270HU for 6 months then upgraded with two Acer XF270HU and exchanged them right away because I was beyond disappointed, instead of an upgrade it felt more of a sidegrade with downgrades in some areas.

I exchanged the XF270HU for the BenQ XL2730Z I couldn't be happier.

In short: Yes, I've owned them both, I compare it to the BenQ XL2730Z.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxxon79*
> 
> I am using the monitor right now as I type. Right before this I had the S2716DGR and right before that an MG278Q. Returned for different issues. There is a bit more motion blur on the XF270HU but it isn't anything terrible. That's my opinion. There aren't any inversion artifacts like you get with those TN monitors and the color is a little bit better. Maybe there is something with the AMD drivers that is causing more motion blur because it's not bad with an Nvidia card and OD off. The only deal breaker with the Acer is the light bleed and IPS glow in the bottom right corner. Mine is going back for that reason. It affects almost the entire bottom right 1/4th of the screen.


Could you take a pic - curious to see it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> I owned the Acer XG270HU for 6 months then upgraded with two Acer XF270HU and exchanged them right away because I was beyond disappointed, instead of an upgrade it felt more of a sidegrade with downgrades in some areas.
> 
> I exchanged the XF270HU for the BenQ XL2730Z I couldn't be happier.
> 
> In short: Yes, I've owned them both, I compare it to the BenQ XL2730Z.


Nice - well, I wonder how the BenQ looks like as a TN panel


----------



## Zaxxon79

I had several XL2730Z's and returned them all for various reasons. It was my first choice. These gaming monitors are turning me into a serial returner. If you can get one without defects the MG278Q is the best one. Good luck with that. The XL2730Z is nice but it has issues that shouldn't exist on such an expensive product. An ugly and very noticeable bluish white streak of light bleed along the bottom bezel exists on most XL2730Z's. Clouding on all samples I had. The highest OD setting is completely useless with inverse ghosting beyond belief. Inversion artifacts are very noticeable and create an effect that is similar to motion blur. The headphone jack does not work at 144hz and that is a design flaw unique to the XL2730Z. If you ask Benq support about this they will lie to you. Firmware is buggy and half baked. With any one of these overpriced gaming monitors it comes down to the sample you receive and which set of design flaws and defects will bother you the least. As I said if you can get an MG278Q with no defects it's the best one. Everything works and the inversion artifacts are less noticeable. It would be nice if it had a gamma adjustment in the OSD but that is really the only fault I could find. Unfortunately I think Asus's QC may be the most inconsistent of all.


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxxon79*
> 
> I had several XL2730Z's and returned them all for various reasons. It was my first choice. These gaming monitors are turning me into a serial returner. If you can get one without defects the MG278Q is the best one. Good luck with that. The XL2730Z is nice but it has issues that shouldn't exist on such an expensive product. An ugly and very noticeable bluish white streak of light bleed along the bottom bezel exists on most XL2730Z's. Clouding on all samples I had. The highest OD setting is completely useless with inverse ghosting beyond belief. Inversion artifacts are very noticeable and create an effect that is similar to motion blur. The headphone jack does not work at 144hz and that is a design flaw unique to the XL2730Z. If you ask Benq support about this they will lie to you. Firmware is buggy and half baked. With any one of these overpriced gaming monitors it comes down to the sample you receive and which set of design flaws and defects will bother you the least. As I said if you can get an MG278Q with no defects it's the best one. Everything works and the inversion artifacts are less noticeable. It would be nice if it had a gamma adjustment in the OSD but that is really the only fault I could find. Unfortunately I think Asus's QC may be the most inconsistent of all.


I can confirm the inverse ghosting issue, it only happens with Nvidia cards for some reason.

When I swapped my 290 for my GTX 1070 it was beyond noticeable, as soon as I install my 290 back it goes back to normal.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxxon79*
> 
> I had several XL2730Z's and returned them all for various reasons. It was my first choice. These gaming monitors are turning me into a serial returner. If you can get one without defects the MG278Q is the best one. Good luck with that. The XL2730Z is nice but it has issues that shouldn't exist on such an expensive product. An ugly and very noticeable bluish white streak of light bleed along the bottom bezel exists on most XL2730Z's. Clouding on all samples I had. The highest OD setting is completely useless with inverse ghosting beyond belief. Inversion artifacts are very noticeable and create an effect that is similar to motion blur. The headphone jack does not work at 144hz and that is a design flaw unique to the XL2730Z. If you ask Benq support about this they will lie to you. Firmware is buggy and half baked. With any one of these overpriced gaming monitors it comes down to the sample you receive and which set of design flaws and defects will bother you the least. As I said if you can get an MG278Q with no defects it's the best one. Everything works and the inversion artifacts are less noticeable. It would be nice if it had a gamma adjustment in the OSD but that is really the only fault I could find. Unfortunately I think Asus's QC may be the most inconsistent of all.


:
Can someone please try this? Because I remember someone EARLY in this thread managed to "Improve" the overdrive, but could not replicate their outcome second time.

This is the instructions on the *XL2720Z* but I want you to try it on the 30Z. I have a feeling you won't be able to do this with freesync as it requires the monitor to refresh itself.

1) SAVE Standard mode, with your normal settings (e.g.blur reduction off, sharpness 5, CV=10, all that stuff) into gaming preset #1 (e.g. for S-switch button 1). Save this into whichever preset corresponds to S-switch quick/gaming preset #1.
Keep this test running fullscreen (preferably in google chrome) so you get full framerate.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=alien-invasion.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1

2) Enable blur reduction.
3) Go to AMA and move the slider from high, to off or premium then back to high and confirm. I don't know if the XL2730Z updates the AMA the INSTANT the slider is moved or only after it is confirmed. If is only after confirm, then select off or premium, confirm, then go back to high.

4) close OSD.
5) Activate profile#1 (that you had already saved). This should instantly disable blur reduction.

6) look at the testufo page again for any inverse ghosting changes.
http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=alien-invasion.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1

Has the overdrive changed any from when you were doing step 1?

*edit* this really should have been posted in the XL2730Z thread, oops


----------



## Zaxxon79

The Xl2730Z also has the light bleed along the bottom right bezel but its not showing up in the picture. It's worse when the monitor warms up.


----------



## MaKeN

Hi everyone. I just created the acount here,to ask a question if someone knows mb the answer.
I have bought acer xf270hu , no dead pixels , minimal backlight bleed in lower right corner. I like all about the monitor except the thing that monitor searches input method.
In other words when i power it up/ restart pc i wait about 4-6 sec till monitor searches input method, you can see in upper right corner that monitor is listing all his possible conections then goes to dvr.

Is that normal? Can somone that own this monitor take a look if yours does the same?
Thx


----------



## Zaxxon79

It's normal if your cold booting the monitor not if it is in standby. I s the bleed you have better than the picture I posted above?


----------



## MaKeN

Looking at the last picture , i guess mine is almost same except the top corner. Ill take a picture for you if interested..

It does search for input method all the time ... Only if i press the power button on monitor to turn on and off it wont search.
So you say yours does the same?

Its kinda anoying... Input search takes like 5 seconds , and then 4 sec till windows boots up. If it wouldnt search for it , the pc would be booting lot faster...


----------



## Zaxxon79

I haven't noticed the issue your having. I rarely shut down my computer so it's either in sleep or hibernate. When I click my mouse the monitor comes right up. I'll take a closer look this evening and let you know if I see anything different. This sounds like it could be anything really not necessary the monitor.

And yes a picture would help thanks.


----------



## MaKeN

this is the video of what i mean on the input search ... and i guess you can see what type of bleed do i have. Brightness is 60. Idkn i feel like 30 is way way 2 dark.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mj-0UFZNjaM


----------



## Zaxxon79

Mine isn't doing that but it doesn't look too unusual to me. I have my MB splash screen turned off so maybe that makes a difference. Could just be that your mb/gpu does something a little different from a cold boot and the signal drops for a few seconds.


----------



## MaKeN

Sry i did not really understand. What is mb splash screen?
Yep i also see it as not right.. Idkn
Thx a lot for reply


----------



## Zaxxon79

If you look in the bios there is usually an option to turn off the logo splash screen. For example yours says ''Msi". You should be able to turn that off.

I just watched that again and I don't really see a problem honestly.


----------



## Zaxxon79

It does what you're saying during a restart dude. I never even noticed and it doesn't look like a problem at all.


----------



## MaKeN

Anyone tested this monitor with rx 480? I mean the hdmi 2.0 freesync on it?


----------



## MaKeN

I picked up an xfx rx480 today for om best buy. Just for the test.

So it does run at 144 mhz but freesync isnt working. Its just not suported .

What i wanted to see is working OV and freesync with hdmi 2.0 but ... Well its not.


----------



## Zaxxon79

Returned the monitor but I did order a sapphire fury so I may look at another freesync monitor. I would almost prefer to have a monitor that doesn't support either g-sync or freesync. I don't like the idea of my monitor influencing what brand GPU I buy at all. The way that Nvidia rolled out their proprietary g-sync tech without supporting the vesa standard actually makes me not want to buy any of their products.


----------



## tonyny13

so i end up getting the pixio 27 PX277 i made a quick video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QC1YOJ1io4

currently using a R9 390X


----------



## MaKeN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxxon79*
> 
> Returned the monitor but I did order a sapphire fury so I may look at another freesync monitor. I would almost prefer to have a monitor that doesn't support either g-sync or freesync. I don't like the idea of my monitor influencing what brand GPU I buy at all. The way that Nvidia rolled out their proprietary g-sync tech without supporting the vesa standard actually makes me not want to buy any of their products.


Why did you return it?


----------



## Zaxxon79

Light bleed and IPS glow. There was also a nice scratch on the stand post out of the box which didn't happen during shipping. That's not the reason for the return though. The IPS glow is very annoying for me and I would personally rather deal with the shortcomings of a TN display.


----------



## MaKeN

For each their own. I personally went to microcenter and bought asus rog swift tn display with freesync and that the acer.
When they stay close its so much visible that the colors are way better on IPS.
So i went with ips.

To be true , i feel better colors even more then i feel freesync


----------



## Zaxxon79

Yeah the colors are better on an IPS but color accuracy is not really critical to me. The colors on a good TN are great. Not an earth shattering difference at all in my opinion unless you are doing color sensitive work. The difference in color is barely even perceivable during a gameplay situation.


----------



## MaKeN

Agree during gaming is less visible. But visible.
But all else.. Web is yellow. Pictures / movies .... Watching replays ... Depends.
Viewing angles? Who cares..... You wont need them. Only if watching a movie and you kinda lay a bit on the chair..... Eyes must be on the center level of the screen .

But then again ips glow you see only when restarting pc.
Washed colors of tn , you see it always.
Speed? Well tn has 3 ms faster speed. Idkn if its noticeable .

I remember i was gaming like 3 hours nonstop on that asus rog swift tn panel, then i went to smoke , wow, my eyes started to see everything else in real world in full HD







even my crap tv , i had a feeling that shows better colors...
Mb i have bough a very bad tn panel...


----------



## Zaxxon79

Both display types have their strengths and weaknesses. I say go for whichever type works best for you. It's TN for me right now on a desktop monitor. For portable devices I need IPS. Too many people are down on TN just because it is older tech and cheaper to manufacture. It's disadvantages get blown way out of proportion.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxxon79*
> 
> Too many people are down on TN just because it is older tech and cheaper to manufacture. It's disadvantages get blown way out of proportion.


Likewise, too many people ride the IPS hype train because it's "in" and as a result there is a slowdown on VA panels. Based on the response times of high end VA TVs relative to IPS at the same refresh rate (60 Hz), I'm confident that it's possible to develop a nice high refresh rate gaming SPVA monitor with response times not all that different than high refresh rate IPS. Then there are the significant upsides of much higher contrast and deeper blacks, without IPS glow and with decent viewing angles.

Such a display would have few cons relative to IPS and TN, but nonetheless the cons do exist (black crush, and we have yet to see a high refresh rate VA with good response times to begin with). OLED is the display tech that ought to only bring improvements once it matures more.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Likewise, too many people ride the IPS hype train because it's "in" and as a result there is a slowdown on VA panels. Based on the response times of high end VA TVs relative to IPS at the same refresh rate (60 Hz), I'm confident that it's possible to develop a nice high refresh rate gaming SPVA monitor with response times not all that different than high refresh rate IPS. Then there are the significant upsides of much higher contrast and deeper blacks, without IPS glow and with decent viewing angles.
> 
> Such a display would have few cons relative to IPS and TN, but nonetheless the cons do exist (black crush, and we have yet to see a high refresh rate VA with good response times to begin with). OLED is the display tech that ought to only bring improvements once it matures more.


Samsung is looking to change that with some VA panels this year...although most of them are a very uninteresting 1080p resolution. I'm aiming to get the CF791 but there will be no AMD Vega GPU until sometime next year.







anyways hopefully these new high refresh VA panels will offer decent enough response times to make them worth it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Samsung is looking to change that with some VA panels this year...although most of them are a very uninteresting 1080p resolution. I'm aiming to get the CF791 but there will be no AMD Vega GPU until sometime next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways hopefully these new high refresh VA panels will offer decent enough response times to make them worth it.


I've also learned of the Wasabi Mango UHD400 which uses a Samsung PVA panel. I might buy one and see how it is.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Samsung is looking to change that with some VA panels this year...although most of them are a very uninteresting 1080p resolution. I'm aiming to get the CF791 but there will be no AMD Vega GPU until sometime next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways hopefully these new high refresh VA panels will offer decent enough response times to make them worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also learned of the Wasabi Mango UHD400 which uses a Samsung PVA panel. I might buy one and see how it is.
Click to expand...

Might as well wait for the new Philips.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Might as well wait for the new Philips.


Which Philips?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Might as well wait for the new Philips.
> 
> 
> 
> Which Philips?
Click to expand...

Curved 40'' 4K VA without PWM dimming and a semi-glossy coating.

https://www.philips.co.uk/c-p/BDM4037UW_93/brilliance-4k-ultra-hd-lcd-display-with-multiview


----------



## MaKeN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Curved 40'' 4K VA without PWM dimming and a semi-glossy coating.
> 
> https://www.philips.co.uk/c-p/BDM4037UW_93/brilliance-4k-ultra-hd-lcd-display-with-multiview


Wow , 40 inch







that more like a tv


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Curved 40'' 4K VA without PWM dimming and a semi-glossy coating.
> 
> https://www.philips.co.uk/c-p/BDM4037UW_93/brilliance-4k-ultra-hd-lcd-display-with-multiview


Nice. Phillips last big 4k monitor was loaded with issues though. Lets see if they turn things around with this one.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Curved 40'' 4K VA without PWM dimming and a semi-glossy coating.
> 
> https://www.philips.co.uk/c-p/BDM4037UW_93/brilliance-4k-ultra-hd-lcd-display-with-multiview
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Phillips last big 4k monitor was loaded with issues though. Lets see if they turn things around with this one.
Click to expand...

Major problems people had with their last 40'' 4K "monitor" were PWM backlight dimming, viewing angles, and input lag.

Curve should help with viewing angles. PWM dimming is gone. If they get input lag right, it's going to be a very good monitor.


----------



## homestyle

what is the freesync range of this monitor?

and how's the quality compare to the asus mg279q?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> what is the freesync range of this monitor?
> 
> and how's the quality compare to the asus mg279q?


No reason to get this one over the MG279Q. You can create a custom resolution with a higher range for the MG279Q (57ish to 144) with working overdrive. The XF270HU's overdrive doesn't work while in Freesync mode.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> No reason to get this one over the MG279Q. You can create a custom resolution with a higher range for the MG279Q (57ish to 144) with working overdrive. The XF270HU's overdrive doesn't work while in Freesync mode.


Can you drop the high end to 120hz and get more lower range hz to say ~35hz?

I normally game at 120hz anyway.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> No reason to get this one over the MG279Q. You can create a custom resolution with a higher range for the MG279Q (57ish to 144) with working overdrive. The XF270HU's overdrive doesn't work while in Freesync mode.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you drop the high end to 120hz and get more lower range hz to say ~35hz?
> 
> I normally game at 120hz anyway.
Click to expand...

35-120? Doubt it. But i suppose it won't be too far off.


----------



## homestyle

amd and nvidia both put the gpu clocks on low power 3d when you run over 120hz on the desktop.

if I run a freesync range under 120hz for the top end, does the gpu still power up to low power 3d?


----------



## homestyle

also, when you run freesync at the stock range of 35-90 fps and go above 90, is the transition smooth, or do you notice a difference?


----------



## jamor

Is this monitor any good? It's getting pretty inexpensive. Makes it tempting. I have Nvidia so it would be a cost saving tool and skipping out on g-sync.

I keep seeing bad reviews on overdrive etc. I don't know what any of that means though.

Maybe I should just stick with the high quality image monitors at 60 hz. These seem like a headache.


----------



## MaKeN

Image is high quality.... Its an ips panel


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> Image is high quality.... Its an ips panel


It is *not* that simple. Not to mention IPS isn't any holy grail of picture quality to begin with, not even among LCD. There is a world of difference between a gaming IPS monitor and something like an NEC or Eizo professional IPS display. IPS is inherently not very good for image quality for entertainment/immersion anyway; poor black depth (blacks are just dark grey) exacerbated by IPS glow which is terrible on high refresh rate gaming IPS monitors. Then the contrast is only around 1000:1, making it look washed out next to a VA much less Plasma or OLED display. These gaming IPS monitors are hardly any better than "high end" TN.

Where IPS picture quality is desirable is for professional color critical purposes, and even then IPS probably isn't the best (not theoretically at least). Professional NEC/Eizo displays and the like (should) provide near perfect uniformity for luminance, colors, gamma, and white point, something that regular monitors are terrible at. These aren't good for gaming of course due to their input lag.

So, for the XF270HU, static image quality is like any other regular 27" 2560 x 1440 monitor. Motion clarity is terrible if you plan to make use of the high refresh rate in tandem with FreeSync, because overdrive doesn't work like this so there isn't a point in buying it really. If you are dead set on 27" 2560 x 1440 IPS FreeSync, get the ASUS MG279Q and see about changing the FreeSync range to 57-144 Hz (apparently it's not complicated). Or, perhaps AOC has something similar. Alternatively you can just get the BenQ XL2730Z and not have to deal with IPS glow, and get blur reduction which is the best thing to use if you can maintain a high enough frame rate in a game (120+).


----------



## bill1971

is possible to work the overdrive via a firmware update?


----------



## MaKeN

Is the update available?


----------



## honj90

Hi, I've read pretty much through the whole thread. Honestly, Acer seems like a terrible company, but the MG279Q is 70€ and has a much higher percentage of negative reviews on Amazon/Newegg and the only other IPS panels with these specs are G-Sync and cost 250-300€ more. I don't mind the backlight bleed too much, I usually use low brightness and have some lights in the room (it is much more comfortable for my eyes) and I can always return it. On the other hand I'm a bit concerned about the reports from especially from Dargonplay of really bad motion blur with Freesync enabled.

First of all, if I understand it correctly, according to blurbusters overdrive, whether working on not, should have minimal impact on *motion blur*. So motion blur is unavoidable unless you use a strobing backlight technology like ULMB or BenQ blur reduction, which are incompatible with Freesync or G-Sync. That means that for example the Asus MG279Q should have similar motion blur since it's using the same panel and doesn't offer any motion blur reduction technology.

On the other hand overdrive not working will produce noticeable ghosting. My problem is I don't have a Freesync card right now (I'm waiting for Vega), so even if I ordered the monitor I wouldn't be able to test the overdrive. Could someone who is using this monitor with Freesync right now test it if, as Acer claims, overdrive is turned on by default when using Freesync by doing test with overdrive off/on over HDMI and then with the greyed out overdrive setting over displayport with freesync to see if it makes any difference?

If you do you have my eternal gratitude


----------



## MaKeN

Ill teat when i get home.....

But im telling you man, this monitor is very nice. I had asus also, mb its me but i dont see any difference between them. For acer, i love the freesync range. For asus, i like that joystick in the back. But really after messing up a bit and find the right setting, you wont need to touch the settings again.
Also acer has that cool feature of fps displaying...


----------



## honj90

That would be very nice if you could do that. I'm considering biting the bullet and going for a much more expensive G-Sync panel and getting a nvidia card right now, but if overdrive is working correctly now and the only difference is ULMB I find it hard to justify an extra 250€.


----------



## MaKeN

ok so i did 3 tests.

1) at 144hertz with DP connection , Od grayed.

https://youtu.be/kySMlo6UPyk

2)second is HDMI connection ( unfortunately i do not own a rx 470-480 videocard , i own r9 390 so i dont have hdmi 2.0 , the resoult is the screen wont go to 144 hertz) , so here is the test for hmdi 60 hertz. the OD wasnt grayed out, it was changeable

https://youtu.be/or727W85m7Y

3)and for the comparition i made other test. with DP cable i lowered herts to 60 so i match the hdmi cable ( remember dp cable cant change OD, hdmi you can change OD)

https://youtu.be/HqJwx-uA64k

Ps: maybe my testing is really bad. yes im kinda noob in all that stuff.... but i can tell you that i really see diff between the 144 vs 60 hertz in this test. and i dont see difference between hdmi 60 hertz with non gray OD vs Dp 1.2 60 hertz gray OD ( non chanceable) actually even wors resoult on hdmi with 'kinda working OD' .
i guess OD works with Dp and freesync .


----------



## Tasm

So, i had made my mind into buying this monitor untill i saw this topic.

Is it really true that this monitor has problemas with Free-Sync?Making it pretty much "useless" with that tech?

Its about 90€ cheaper than the Asus IPS.


----------



## MaKeN

bro there are no problems with this monitor ..... only if you are not lucky and get a bad bleeding one or bad pixels. rest is really ok

asus , is not better , is just as same. just diff freesync ranges.


----------



## honj90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> ok so i did 3 tests.
> 
> 1) at 144hertz with DP connection , Od grayed.
> 
> https://youtu.be/kySMlo6UPyk
> 
> 2)second is HDMI connection ( unfortunately i do not own a rx 470-480 videocard , i own r9 390 so i dont have hdmi 2.0 , the resoult is the screen wont go to 144 hertz) , so here is the test for hmdi 60 hertz. the OD wasnt grayed out, it was changeable
> 
> https://youtu.be/or727W85m7Y
> 
> 3)and for the comparition i made other test. with DP cable i lowered herts to 60 so i match the hdmi cable ( remember dp cable cant change OD, hdmi you can change OD)
> 
> https://youtu.be/HqJwx-uA64k
> 
> Ps: maybe my testing is really bad. yes im kinda noob in all that stuff.... but i can tell you that i really see diff between the 144 vs 60 hertz in this test. and i dont see difference between hdmi 60 hertz with non gray OD vs Dp 1.2 60 hertz gray OD ( non chanceable) actually even wors resoult on hdmi with 'kinda working OD' .
> i guess OD works with Dp and freesync .


Thanks that is great. This looks really good, but just to clarify one last thing: If you test on HDMI with no OD do you see ghosting like that? When you tested DP 60Hz would you say it looks more like HDMI with OD rather than HDMI without OD?

EDIT: Also, I imagine 144Hz DP looks better than 60Hz DP? Mostly asking because to me in the video 144Hz DP looked like the worst, but that could be because of the camera/youtube/my monitor.


----------



## MaKeN

DP 60hz looks better then HDMI 60hz ... feels like no OD is on hdmi.

just run the video test with HDMI ant press pouse on any second for multiple times. you will see kinda blue thing behind

and this isnt visible/present with DP 60 hz.

i know this isnt a perfect video. i took it with the phone. not some professional video camera. but ressoults still can be seen.


----------



## honj90

Ok, thanks a lot for everything. I'll mull it over a bit more, but I think I'm going for this monitor. At least I can try it and see what happens.

EDIT: Yeah, you're right, 144Hz looks better when paused.


----------



## MaKeN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *honj90*
> 
> Thanks that is great. This looks really good, but just to clarify one last thing: If you test on HDMI with no OD do you see ghosting like that? When you tested DP 60Hz would you say it looks more like HDMI with OD rather than HDMI without OD?
> 
> EDIT: Also, I imagine 144Hz DP looks better than 60Hz DP? Mostly asking because to me in the video 144Hz DP looked like the worst, but that could be because of the camera/youtube/my monitor.


nope its not the wors. its the best of these.

just run 2 windows of youtube. and press puse on each. you see the diff.


----------



## MaKeN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *honj90*
> 
> Ok, thanks a lot for everything. I'll mull it over a bit more, but I think I'm going for this monitor. At least I can try it and see what happens.


picture 144hz vs 60hz on dp1.2



look at the blue lips ,lol. you will see diff.


----------



## MaKeN

HDMI 60 hz



and, we assume that OD works with hdmi and does not on DP.....


----------



## honj90

You're right, I can see the difference now. I'll probably give it a try and hope I get a good panel.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> bro there are no problems with this monitor ..... only if you are not lucky and get a bad bleeding one or bad pixels. rest is really ok
> 
> asus , is not better , is just as same. just diff freesync ranges.


Now i am confused.

Some people say the OD doesnt work with DP, increasing input lag and response time.

But, if we arent using DP, you wont get 144Hz.

Am i right? I see so many mixed information about this.

Is the OD working when using DP/144Hz and FreeSync?

Thats the question.

If it does, i am grabing one. If it doesnt, i will stick with TN.


----------



## 91z28vert

Hey all, I bought this monitor recently and I am very happy with it. Read the whole thread before buying it and was worried about motion blur because what people said, but I'm just a normal person, and to me everything looks great. Haven't done any blur buster testing or anything, I just play games. No dead pixels, no back light bleed, just normal ips glow that doesn't bother me in the slightest,cause I don't stare at a black screen. Hope this helps someone out there.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It is *not* that simple. Not to mention IPS isn't any holy grail of picture quality to begin with, not even among LCD. There is a world of difference between a gaming IPS monitor and something like an NEC or Eizo professional IPS display. IPS is inherently not very good for image quality for entertainment/immersion anyway; poor black depth (blacks are just dark grey) exacerbated by IPS glow which is terrible on high refresh rate gaming IPS monitors. Then the contrast is only around 1000:1, making it look washed out next to a VA much less Plasma or OLED display. These gaming IPS monitors are hardly any better than "high end" TN.
> 
> Where IPS picture quality is desirable is for professional color critical purposes, and even then IPS probably isn't the best (not theoretically at least). Professional NEC/Eizo displays and the like (should) provide near perfect uniformity for luminance, colors, gamma, and white point, something that regular monitors are terrible at. These aren't good for gaming of course due to their input lag.
> 
> So, for the XF270HU, static image quality is like any other regular 27" 2560 x 1440 monitor. Motion clarity is terrible if you plan to make use of the high refresh rate in tandem with FreeSync, because overdrive doesn't work like this so there isn't a point in buying it really. If you are dead set on 27" 2560 x 1440 IPS FreeSync, get the ASUS MG279Q and see about changing the FreeSync range to 57-144 Hz (apparently it's not complicated). Or, perhaps AOC has something similar. Alternatively you can just get the BenQ XL2730Z and not have to deal with IPS glow, and get blur reduction which is the best thing to use if you can maintain a high enough frame rate in a game (120+).




ACER is saying OD cant be configured with DP because its already turned on and tuned for FreeSync when using DP.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> 
> 
> ACER is saying OD cant be configured with DP because its already turned on and tuned for FreeSync when using DP.


Indeed, very interesting how most users report that using FreeSync over DisplayPort results in horrendous blur on this monitor as if OD is disabled.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Indeed, very interesting how most users report that using FreeSync over DisplayPort results in horrendous blur on this monitor as if OD is disabled.


No ideia why.

At the same time, you have people saying marvelous things about this unit.


----------



## honj90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Indeed, very interesting how most users report that using FreeSync over DisplayPort results in horrendous blur on this monitor as if OD is disabled.


That's what I don't understand. I can't test it on my current monitor obviously, but as far as I can understand motion blur can be remedied through the use of motion blur reduction (strobing backlight technologies). Overdrive reduces ghosting, but should have minimal impact on motion blur at least according to blurbusters. Did people compare it to other similar monitors (like MG29Q and XB270HU) and notice a difference in blurriness?


----------



## Guillaume51

Hello
I have a problem with the UFO TEST

Stutter warning
https://youtu.be/f7jAssNVE7k

?


----------



## honj90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guillaume51*
> 
> Hello
> I have a problem with the UFO TEST
> 
> Stutter warning
> https://youtu.be/f7jAssNVE7k
> 
> ?


I get that too sometimes. Try following the instructions in the tool-tip. Maybe try a different browser with no extensions enabled or something like that.


----------



## Guillaume51

Thanks
I try, but its alway the same
Have problem with refresh rate, since few month FPS and Refresh htz of monitor drop...

sorry for my poor english


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guillaume51*
> 
> Thanks
> I try, but its alway the same
> Have problem with refresh rate, since few month FPS and Refresh htz of monitor drop...
> 
> sorry for my poor english


Thats your graphics card problem.


----------



## bill1971

any suggest settings for gaming?


----------



## Guillaume51

so i have msi afterburner / R9390 Nitro / FX8370

In game like battelfield if I dont move its ok same number fps/htz
if I move do the same as the video

Problem since few months

I have read some post about it


----------



## Gunderman456

Been on a buying spree of late. I feel like I need to get the stuff on my wish list before I retire.

Anyway, as everyone knows this monitor is a 27" (size - sick of my 24" monitor), 1440p (resolution - sick of my 1200p monitor), 144Hz (refresh rate - sick of 60Hz), IPS (colors/viewing angle pop much better - sick of my TN monitor) with Freesync (better frame sync with AMD video cards for lag/tare free play with a range of 40-144Hz).

On Amazon.ca the cheapest seller was selling for $1259.50 (not including taxes and shipping), I managed to snag one from a new untested seller off Amazon.ca for $805 (all inclusive). What a deal!! I hope it won't be a fly by night operation and they are trying to make a name for themselves. I also like the fact that this seller is new, since it will be an all new monitor with newest firmware unlike ones that may have been sitting around for extended periods in a warehouse.

I've been studying the IPS monitors and they can be notorious for bad pixels and light bleeding. Let's hope I get a perfect specimen, or else I will be ticked.

Edit 1;

My order was cancelled by the 3rd party seller on Amazon.

After reading through this thread, I'm kind of relieved as some here have repeated that "The XF270HU's overdrive doesn't work while in Freesync mode" and apparently Acer relayed that it was automatically on when using displayport and Freesync. Even so, reports here also suggest that while Acer may be correct, it results in motion blur, while some others relay that there is nothing to fear.

I'm kind of disappointed with those that have the monitor and did not take the time to post in this thread in order to clear up any misconceptions. For a tech site, this whole thread makes one continue to have doubt.

Edit 2;

I'm surprised that Acer does not have a Hardware Rep on this site that could have dispelled concerns early on or at least reported some of these issues back to Acer for a fix where warranted.


----------



## mods9165

It seems Acer are releasing a revision "ZeroFrame" of this monitor this month with the manufacture code UM.HX0EE.A01. It will interesting to see what they have done apart from I assume changing the bezel.


----------



## 91z28vert

I'm using free sync over display port with a rx470. Free sync does not work with hdmi 2.0 on this monitor. The specification supports it, but it's not implemented in the monitor, also it wouldn't do 144hz with hdmi, only 120. Not sure why.everything is fine with display port.


----------



## Gunderman456

Ok, it came down to the BenQ Zowie XL2730 or the Acer XF270HU MFR # UM.HX0AA.001.

They are both 27", 1440p, 144Hz, FreeSync 40-144Hz monitors. The BenQ's advantage is the 1ms. The Acer's advantage is IPS over TN and a 3 year warranty over a 1 year warranty for the BenQ Zowie.

It came down to the fact that I had TN all my life and now it was time for a change. The Acer's 4ms won't bother me since my current 10 year Samsung TN was always at 5ms.

I would have been able to get the BenQ Zowie in Canada for $599 on a sale going on now at Mike's Computer Shop ($692 with taxes). Otherwise it was selling for $719 (not including taxes) or more everywhere else.

However, the lowest I could get the Acer was from newegg.ca for $1039 (with taxes). Otherwise they go for $1270 (not including taxes).

I figured I'd add $150 and gamble on hopefully a trouble free Acer with revision # UM.HX0AA.001 from B&H Photo Customer Service for $835 (includes conversion and import fees).

While many here questioned the Overdrive not working with FreeSync, Acer had already relayed that it was on automatically and that is why the option was greyed out over DisplayPort. Moreover, getting the newest revision, I'm hoping they have ironed out any other bugs.

Edit;

I canceled the order. I guess the revision MFR UM.HX0EE.A01 is only coming out on 2016/10/31, at least in Europe. That would be the one I'll keep an eye on.

Example: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-acer-xf270hu-zeroframe-144hz-monitor-ips-freesync-2560x1440-4ms-350cd-m2-hdmi-dp-dvi-usb-30-hub-b


----------



## Ereban

Is this true?Link - link

"VERY IMPORTANT!!!
- There is a couple of forums going around saying that the acer xf270hu is broken! And that the overdrive is broken on DisplayPort. DONT LISTEN TO THEM!! They have no idea what there talking about! From the mouth on an actual acer technician. When in a display port configuration with freesync enabled the monitor "automatically" enables a "freesync overdrive mode" that forces the 4ms response time!!!! And it's true! There's a osd page that shows if your overdrive is normal or extreme. While gaming that option says "freesync". Also those people on the forums say beware of so so so much motion blur that is unplayable. DONT LISTEN TO THEM!! They probably don't even own the monitor! This monitor is fantastic! 5 egg worthy!
"


----------



## Twirlz

Even if overdive has been confirmed to be working through Freesync I have doubts it's a good implementation of it.

I got the XF270HU close to release and have used the Asus MG279Q. The Acer had noticeably more blurring on Testufo and in games in comparison to the Asus when using Freesync. In pretty much all areas, the Asus was the better monitor apart from it's Freesync range.

I personally couldn't stand this monitor. I spent £400 on it and what I got was blurry motion with Freesync enabled (and wasn't even great with it disabled either), poor build quality which wobbled and was not acceptable for it's price, a monitor with OSD bugs (e.g the blue RGB value not updating when you change it, despite it actually making a change) and to top it all off it had a piercing bright blue power light right on the front of the monitor which tipped me over the edge. Maybe I could have overlooked these issues if the monitor was cheaper, but if I pay for a premium monitor I don't want to be putting up with basic issues like the firmware bugs or poor build quality. Considering it's price, I don't think it's worth putting up with these issues. I'm much more happy with the MG279Q.

Maybe the revision will fix these issues and if it does, it will be a good monitor.


----------



## Tasm

I am waiting for the revision as well.

It should come with all the initial bugs fixed.


----------



## Gunderman456

Yes, let's hope it will be out everywhere at a decent price before Christmas break so I can really enjoy it!


----------



## HalongPort

I've got the new revision with slim bezels.
What can I do to verify it isn't flawed like the old revision?


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> I've got the new revision with slim bezels.
> What can I do to verify it isn't flawed like the old revision?


If you don't have bad pixels, bleeds or blotches, you are good! The Overdrive issue was a non issue.

I'm still having trouble getting one in Canada.


----------



## HalongPort

I'm quite happy with the monitor since there is no problem with backlight bleed, yellow tint or dust particles.
But nothing is perfect and the monitor has only one rainbow pixel in the "upper mid area" of the screen.
So far it doesn't concern me, because I'm used to trash monitors from Asus (MG279Q).

I think I finally found my new monitor (coming from an 2011 Dell U2312HM, tried six Asus MG279 and three BenQ 2730Z this year).









Does anyone know how I can turn off FreeSync in the monitor settings?
As long as FreeSync is activated, I can't change the overdrive setting (it's set to normal).

The FreeSync range is quiet nice and LFC is working as supposed.

Last thing I need to do is to calibrate it properly. Therefore I'm looking for some suggested user settings.

By the way the monitor's date of manufacture is 08/ 2016.


----------



## Gunderman456

I don't have the monitor (yet) but try turning off FreeSync in the AMD drivers.

Also look for the YouTube reviews or Amazon.com reviews and many have listed their calibrations.


----------



## HalongPort

I disabled FreeSync in the driver, but I still can't change the overdrive setting.
Nontheless, I tried to calibrate this monitor with vibrant colors in my mind (I don't have any calibration tools) and I am pretty content with the outcome now.
However I took a closer look at the rainbow pixel and unfortunately it's a dead one instead of a stuck one.
I don't notice the defect in games (BF 1, GTA), but for whatever reason I am always looking at it when I'm surfing or simulating/coding stuff.
The dead pixel is located in the middle of the screen, right at the bookmarks toolbar when using firefox, otherwise the monitor is perfect as mentioned earlier.

It is right now out of stock where I bought it (and everywhere else), so I can't get another one.

With that said I'll try to forget about the dead pixel and just enjoy the monitor - there is no way going back to my old Dell. (Unless there is suddenly a release of a 24-27", 4K, 75-100 Hz, IPS/VA monitor).

Still having some bad feelings for spending 530€ for a dead pixel. :/


----------



## Gunderman456

I'm waiting for Black Friday and or Boxing Day, and if the Acer XF270HU does not go down in price here in Canada, I will see what 2017 will bring in new monitors.


----------



## tiger-moth

Should this monitor come with a user's manual?
Mine only came with a quick start guide, which doesn't properly explain the OSD.
It's obviously been returned by someone as the user setting brightness was set at 22 when I turned it on.

No dead pixels, just a bit of glow in the bottom right corner - nothing to worry about.

My main problem with this monitor is that it gives me eye fatigue very quickly - within 10 minutes, even with the brightness right down.
My last display was a £1000 Mitsubishi CRT, which had high refresh rates and resolutions.
I could look at that all night without fatigue and it had a more natural looking picture.

Does anyone know a good lcd display that doesn't give eye fatigue?
The viewsonic VP2770 seems to be well spoken about.

Intended use - general and a bit of gaming.


----------



## tiger-moth

I can't seem to get freesync working on mine.
I'm using the displayport and have it enabled in the radeon settings.
My counter in the corner of the screen is stuck on 144 while playing Witcher 3.

Is there anything I need to enable on the monitor?

Thanks


----------



## honj90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger-moth*
> 
> I can't seem to get freesync working on mine.
> I'm using the displayport and have it enabled in the radeon settings.
> My counter in the corner of the screen is stuck on 144 while playing Witcher 3.
> 
> Is there anything I need to enable on the monitor?
> 
> Thanks


Make sure you are running full screen and not borderless windowed.


----------



## tiger-moth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *honj90*
> 
> Make sure you are running full screen and not borderless windowed.


Thanks - that worked straight off.

Any idea why I'm not getting any audio through my monitor speakers?
It's connected through the display port from and R9 390.
I don't intend using them much but it would be nice to know they work.


----------



## 91z28vert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger-moth*
> 
> Thanks - that worked straight off.
> 
> Any idea why I'm not getting any audio through my monitor speakers?
> It's connected through the display port from and R9 390.
> I don't intend using them much but it would be nice to know they work.


Check the windows control panel sound settings, make sure it's set to the monitor and not something else. Check the volume in the osd. My speakers work in mine, but man they are not very good. With everything as loud as it will go it's barely at normal listening level,and super tinny. I just use external speakers, or headphones.


----------



## tiger-moth

Thanks.

Did yours come with a proper user's manual, or just a quick start guide?

The OSD is not very intuitive and if I use any of the gaming modes it resets my user settings (The brightness shoots up to 80 and contrast at 50)


----------



## Alexyy

I'm very close to ordering one of these but I'd like some opinions I have a 980ti atm but I'm not buying for freesync I like the refresh rate and resolution along with IPS.

This is £100 cheaper than nearly every other option in the uk at the moment and I don't see that changing for a while.


----------



## tiger-moth

The screen is good - it's the same one as used in the £1,000 Eizo gaming monitor.
The build quality is not great - I have an LG monitor which is noticeably better built - though the stand is fine for use.
The OSD is a bit of a pain but you quickly get used to it.
Mine has no dead pixels and a bit of unnoticeable glow in one corner.
Your 980ti will have no problems driving it (I'm using an R390 nitro).
You get a good screen in a so-so frame.

I'm comparing one with a 4k LG monitor and it's a pretty close call.
If I choose to keep the LG I might sell my Acer next month

I reckon these will be cheaper come Boxing Day - the ebuyer price looks suspiciously expensive to me.
There'll be a bezel free version arriving next month


----------



## Alexyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger-moth*
> 
> The screen is good - it's the same one as used in the £1,000 Eizo gaming monitor.
> The build quality is not great - I have an LG monitor which is noticeably better built - though the stand is fine for use.
> The OSD is a bit of a pain but you quickly get used to it.
> Mine has no dead pixels and a bit of unnoticeable glow in one corner.
> Your 980ti will have no problems driving it (I'm using an R390 nitro).
> You get a good screen in a so-so frame.
> 
> I'm comparing one with a 4k LG monitor and it's a pretty close call.
> If I choose to keep the LG I might sell my Acer next month
> 
> I reckon these will be cheaper come Boxing Day - the ebuyer price looks suspiciously expensive to me.
> There'll be a bezel free version arriving next month


Was thinking the same, since Scan have it on pre-order for £389 and ocuk for £399 which is why Imma 100% wait for it to be back in stock or at that price. Ebuyer seem pretty scummy in that area ngl.


----------



## tiger-moth

£389 is what I paid at Scan in november, though it might be more expensive when they get them in due to the value of sterling.
They were meant to get them in on 9th dec - that's been put back to jan now.


----------



## Poloasis

What would be the difference between the Acer XF270HU MFR UM.HX0AA.A01 and the Acer XF270HU MFR UM.HX0EE.A01? US version vs Europe Version but the same monitor and a new revision.?
Tx man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Ok, it came down to the BenQ Zowie XL2730 or the Acer XF270HU MFR # UM.HX0AA.001.
> 
> They are both 27", 1440p, 144Hz, FreeSync 40-144Hz monitors. The BenQ's advantage is the 1ms. The Acer's advantage is IPS over TN and a 3 year warranty over a 1 year warranty for the BenQ Zowie.
> 
> It came down to the fact that I had TN all my life and now it was time for a change. The Acer's 4ms won't bother me since my current 10 year Samsung TN was always at 5ms.
> 
> I would have been able to get the BenQ Zowie in Canada for $599 on a sale going on now at Mike's Computer Shop ($692 with taxes). Otherwise it was selling for $719 (not including taxes) or more everywhere else.
> 
> However, the lowest I could get the Acer was from newegg.ca for $1039 (with taxes). Otherwise they go for $1270 (not including taxes).
> 
> I figured I'd add $150 and gamble on hopefully a trouble free Acer with revision # UM.HX0AA.001 from B&H Photo Customer Service for $835 (includes conversion and import fees).
> 
> While many here questioned the Overdrive not working with FreeSync, Acer had already relayed that it was on automatically and that is why the option was greyed out over DisplayPort. Moreover, getting the newest revision, I'm hoping they have ironed out any other bugs.
> 
> Edit;
> 
> I canceled the order. I guess the revision MFR UM.HX0EE.A01 is only coming out on 2016/10/31, at least in Europe. That would be the one I'll keep an eye on.
> 
> Example: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-acer-xf270hu-zeroframe-144hz-monitor-ips-freesync-2560x1440-4ms-350cd-m2-hdmi-dp-dvi-usb-30-hub-b


What would be the difference between the Acer XF270HU MFR UM.HX0AA.A01 and the Acer XF270HU MFR UM.HX0EE.A01? US version vs Europe Version but the same monitor OR a new revision?
Tx man.


----------



## tiger-moth

Pretty sure the US and EU version will be the same except for power supply.

I think - and don't quote me - that the new bezel free version will be called something like the XF270HUA - at least that's how I've seen it listed on amazon.
Otherwise it will be listed as the XF270HU bezel-free (as it is at Scan).

I reckon it will have the same panel as the existing one - maybe with some tweaks for bezel-less fitting - otherwise it would be called the XF271HU (and use the same panel as it's 165hz gsync cousin).


----------



## vonPelz

Got my set up today! It was the new revision UM.HX0EE.A01 with Zeroframe (ordered from Amazon.de). Really liking it thus far (only minor blb), and what an upgrade! My previous display was a 21.5" Samsung TN.

My current GPU is just a Radeon 7950, so unfortunately no use of Freesync atm. Vega can't come soon enough!


----------



## Twirlz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonPelz*
> 
> Got my set up today! It was the new revision UM.HX0EE.A01 with Zeroframe (ordered from Amazon.de). Really liking it thus far (only minor blb), and what an upgrade! My previous display was a 21.5" Samsung TN.
> 
> My current GPU is just a Radeon 7950, so unfortunately no use of Freesync atm. Vega can't come soon enough!


Do you know if it's much different from the previous revision? Does it look physically different from the older revision?

Also, are you able to test if a firmware bug is still present? On my old XF270HU when I updated the blue RGB colour it didn't change the value even though it had an effect. If they fixed this I can imagine minor tweaks across the monitor.


----------



## Alberello

Hi guys, someone have news about the differences between UM.HX0EE.001 and. UM.HX0EE.A01 ?
On the following web site and on Amazon there is a BIG price difference!
Please help me.

https://www.scan.co.uk/search?q=Acer+XF270HU


----------



## vonPelz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twirlz*
> 
> Do you know if it's much different from the previous revision? Does it look physically different from the older revision?
> 
> Also, are you able to test if a firmware bug is still present? On my old XF270HU when I updated the blue RGB colour it didn't change the value even though it had an effect. If they fixed this I can imagine minor tweaks across the monitor.


Most obvious difference is that the new revision has ZeroFrame, which means the bezels are much smaller. It's also missing the XF270HU text in the top right bezel, which the previous one had.
About the RGB colour, if I change blue gain, blue bias, etc. it all works fine, value and color are changed.

Other than that, I can't tell. If you want me to check something else, I can sure do that.


----------



## oliramsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonPelz*
> 
> Most obvious difference is that the new revision has ZeroFrame, which means the bezels are much smaller. It's also missing the XF270HU text in the top right bezel, which the previous one had.
> About the RGB colour, if I change blue gain, blue bias, etc. it all works fine, value and color are changed.
> 
> Other than that, I can't tell. If you want me to check something else, I can sure do that.


How much did you pay? Was it a lot more expensive than the original one?


----------



## vonPelz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliramsay*
> 
> How much did you pay? Was it a lot more expensive than the original one?


529€. Didn't find the old revision for sale separately. I guess they just changed from the old to the new.

But yeah, at this price it's a steal compared to the Asus MG279Q. And better specs/features as well, I think.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonPelz*
> 
> 529€. Didn't find the old revision for sale separately. I guess they just changed from the old to the new.
> 
> But yeah, at this price it's a steal compared to the Asus MG279Q. And better specs/features as well, I think.


From where?

Also the MG279Q looks alot better than that piano shiny plastic on the xf270hu. But a VESA mount saves alot.


----------



## vonPelz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> From where?
> 
> Also the MG279Q looks alot better than that piano shiny plastic on the xf270hu. But a VESA mount saves alot.


Amazon.de. One of the few sites I noticed that had it in stock.

I think this new rev looks alright. The thin bezels is appreciated, gives the monitor a minimalist look overall. The Power led sucks though, being way too bright. First thing I did after turning the monitor on was to covert that with a bit of tape!


----------



## HalongPort

Unfortunately my monitor (manufacture date: August 2016) still had the firmware bugs (Overdrive doesn't work with FreeSync and additionaly the option is greyed out, when a AMD GPU is recognized, changing blue hue doesn't do anything etc.).

Do you experience the same flaws?

edit:
My unit had minor backlightbleed (not an issue IMO) and a nasty dead pixel right in the upper mid part of the screen.


----------



## vonPelz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> Unfortunately my monitor (manufacture date: August 2016) still had the firmware bugs (Overdrive doesn't work with FreeSync and additionaly the option is greyed out, when a AMD GPU is recognized, changing blue hue doesn't do anything etc.).
> 
> Do you experience the same flaws?
> 
> edit:
> My unit had minor backlightbleed (not an issue IMO) and a nasty dead pixel right in the upper mid part of the screen.


I can't say about Freesync since my GPU (Radeon 7950) doesn't support it. But if I understood correctly, the "normal" overdrive setting is enabled with Freesync and can't be changed. It is by design. But I think the normal setting is more than enough anyway. Playing with the fast setting I could see some overdrive artifacts from time to time.

Color calibration works fine.


----------



## Alberello

Hi guys, I found this monitor when I was looking for a very good gaming monitor and I liked the idea it was has an IPS panel.
But now after reading a lot of pages I am very surprised the big quantity of complains about blur/blurring with and without Freesync. I am really surprised NO ONE on the youtube review say anything about this... I mean, here a lot of people say that is "unacceptable".
Do you know some OBJECTIVE review with photos (like BlurBusters do) that show this supposing "horrendous blurring" you are talking about.
Can someone that was able to test various gaming monitor if is true or not?

I don't know what to buy right now...

Can someone recommend an alternative 27", 2K, 144Hz FreeSync monitor that "objectively" has no blur and a good image quality?
(maybe there are no IPS yet without blur?)

Thanks.


----------



## vonPelz

Dunno, I believe the assumption of blur is exaggerated. They were made under the impression that overdrive was disabled when running in Freesync mode. This proved to be wrong. OD is not disabled, instead it's just tuned to Freesync. There is a screenshot of confirmation from an Acer rep a few pages back.


----------



## Arizonian

Yeah to think I passed on this monitor based on that wrong information when it first came out.

I'm happy with my current as I went 4K UHD and not sure if I could go back to 1440 for streaming media any more and I media more than game.


----------



## Alberello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonPelz*
> 
> Dunno, I believe the assumption of blur is exaggerated. They were made under the impression that overdrive was disabled when running in Freesync mode. This proved to be wrong. OD is not disabled, instead it's just tuned to Freesync. There is a screenshot of confirmation from an Acer rep a few pages back.


Thanks.


----------



## Alberello

Please can someone put a photo of the new revision UM.hx0ee.A01 ZeroFrame ?
All the photos over the internet looks the same of the old one.
Thanks.


----------



## Sinddk

Wait what? So the overdrive issue was just a stupid rumour that was made up and spread by people who dont even own the monitor?


----------



## Alberello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Wait what? So the overdrive issue was just a stupid rumour that was made up and spread by people who dont even own the monitor?


It's seems to be like this.


----------



## Alberello

I just ordered one from Amazon. Looks like the only alternative to this monitor is from Asus, but with limited FreeSync range that goes up only to 90Hz when enabled.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Wait what? So the overdrive issue was just a stupid rumour that was made up and spread by people who dont even own the monitor?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alberello*
> 
> It's seems to be like this.


No it was an adamant owner who had this experience. Non-owners bashing it with their opinions after hearing the over drive issue didn't help either. I can't really get into reiterating it honestly.

I do like the updated bezel on the new version out. Like to see what reviews come out on the update. Again a little too late for me though.


----------



## Alberello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> No it was an adamant owner who had this experience. Non-owners bashing it with their opinions after hearing the over drive issue didn't help either. I can't really get into reiterating it honestly.
> 
> I do like the updated bezel on the new version out. Like to see what reviews come out on the update. Again a little too late for me though.


Ok, just one or two?
And what about all the internet reviewer that have already reviewed a lot of monitors that didn't notice the problem? Are they all payed by Acer?
I don't think so...

We know the forums and how they are....
A part of this, I think everyone have to assume that actually no IPS panel can have the same response time and blur like TN panel, every one should know this.
Few years ago with no anti-blur and 10ms monitors no one complain about this, and now someone call the blur on Acer XF270HU "unacceptable" ?
*Come on guys!!!*


----------



## Kiramaru

So guys I am very interested in buying this monitor and found it on scan.co.uk at a very tempting price as you mentioned above, has anyone bought from there? Cause so far I've only used amazon, but there is a huge price gap, 500+£ for Acer UM.HX0EE.A01 and on the other hand 387£ for the older Acer UM.HX0EE.001. If the biggest difference is mostly the bezel I should go for it. Your thoughts for the website and the model?

Much appreciated!


----------



## Kiramaru

Also i don't mind if there is an OD prob since i'm an nvidia user, so no FreeSync form me, just wanna upgrade to 1440p, 144HZ, IPS panel.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiramaru*
> 
> So guys I am very interested in buying this monitor and found it on scan.co.uk at a very tempting price as you mentioned above, has anyone bought from there? Cause so far I've only used amazon, but there is a huge price gap, 500+£ for Acer UM.HX0EE.A01 and on the other hand 387£ for the older Acer UM.HX0EE.001. If the biggest difference is mostly the bezel I should go for it. Your thoughts for the website and the model?
> 
> Much appreciated!


Im not from england myself, but I ordered a few things from scan myself through out the last few years, everytime I had a very good experience and I've always been able to reach customer service if I needed. I never had to use RMA or return anything yet, so I can't talk about that. But its a legit site and I think (Read: i think!) its one of the really good sites in england.


----------



## Kiramaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Im not from england myself, but I ordered a few things from scan myself through out the last few years, everytime I had a very good experience and I've always been able to reach customer service if I needed. I never had to use RMA or return anything yet, so I can't talk about that. But its a legit site and I think (Read: i think!) its one of the really good sites in england.


Thank you for sharing your experience with this site man, now if a user of XF270hu can somehow mention any substantial differences between those 2 models i can proceed or not to purchase the Acer UM.HX0EE.*001*


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiramaru*
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience with this site man, now if a user of XF270hu can somehow mention any substantial differences between those 2 models i can proceed or not to purchase the Acer UM.HX0EE.*001*


I think the only difference will be the new model has "zero frame" as its been revealed that the old model didnt actually have issues, people just thought it did and went along like sheep and spread the rumor.


----------



## Twirlz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> I think the only difference will be the new model has "zero frame" as its been revealed that the old model didnt actually have issues, people just thought it did and went along like sheep and spread the rumor.


I don't think it's that clear cut. I had the XF270HU and MG279Q side by side and the Acer had noticeably more bluring in games and Testufo (with Freesync on and off). Games (mostly first person shooters) just felt more pleasant on the Asus. Implementations of overdrive can vary and I doubt the Acer was anything special.

Maybe the issue was exaggerated as, while noticeable, the bluring was not a huge increase over the Asus. It was not unusable and was not the sole reason I returned it but instead it was a factor alongside the poor build quality and firmware bugs. Additionally, Acer should sack the guy who thought putting a piercing bright blue power light on the front of the monitor was a good idea. Hopefully the revision fixes some of these issues. I could just be picky because of using a range of high refresh rate monitors for years. If this is your first 144Hz monitor I would imagine it would look crystal clear compared to 60Hz monitors.

In my opinion, the Asus was simply superior in every way minus the Freesync range though with CES being so close I wouldn't purchase an expensive monitor like these (unless there is a decent deal) in case anything new is announced.


----------



## Kiramaru

Actually my current monitor is a 22", 1080p, TN panel, so since I don't have a previous experience i hope there will be a huge difference. Just wanted to know if this 387£ monitor worths this amount of money or there is something fishy about the price.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twirlz*
> 
> I don't think it's that clear cut. I had the XF270HU and MG279Q side by side and the Acer had noticeably more bluring in games and Testufo (with Freesync on and off). Games (mostly first person shooters) just felt more pleasant on the Asus. Implementations of overdrive can vary and I doubt the Acer was anything special.
> 
> Maybe the issue was exaggerated as, while noticeable, the bluring was not a huge increase over the Asus. It was not unusable and was not the sole reason I returned it but instead it was a factor alongside the poor build quality and firmware bugs. Additionally, Acer should sack the guy who thought putting a piercing bright blue power light on the front of the monitor was a good idea. Hopefully the revision fixes some of these issues. I could just be picky because of using a range of high refresh rate monitors for years. If this is your first 144Hz monitor I would imagine it would look crystal clear compared to 60Hz monitors.
> 
> In my opinion, the Asus was simply superior in every way minus the Freesync range though with CES being so close I wouldn't purchase an expensive monitor like these (unless there is a decent deal) in case anything new is announced.


Don't get me wrong I don't own any of these monitors, but when you watch reviews of this monitor,

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tV9vGDcSqTo here the guy showcase Cs gameplay, and I don't see any ghosting . Maybe I just don't see it. And nor does any other review of this monitor.mention anything about overdrive ghosting. Whereas the mg279q has high input lag and even skips a frame which tftcentral has proven.

I mean every monitor has its problems and the xf270hu only costs 466 euro whereas the mg279q costs 600 euro. And regardless what is shown at CES IT doesn't affect the current line up. The 24" 144hz TN Asus that was released Ind 2013 costs the same today.


----------



## Twirlz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Don't get me wrong I don't own any of these monitors, but when you watch reviews of this monitor,
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tV9vGDcSqTo here the guy showcase Cs gameplay, and I don't see any ghosting . Maybe I just don't see it. And nor does any other review of this monitor.mention anything about overdrive ghosting. Whereas the mg279q has high input lag and even skips a frame which tftcentral has proven.
> 
> I mean every monitor has its problems and the xf270hu only costs 466 euro whereas the mg279q costs 600 euro. And regardless what is shown at CES IT doesn't affect the current line up. The 24" 144hz TN Asus that was released Ind 2013 costs the same today.


Ghosting is probably quite hard to notice over a video and would depend on their camera. There is the odd review here and there but none from popular reviewers like TFTCentral or PCMonitors.info which do proper analysis of response times sadly.

The MG279Q issue was resolved quickly after release and it no longer skips a frame. They haven't had this issue for about a year. In the UK the MG279Q is only about £40 more than the XF270HU, sometimes even closer, so pricing is location dependent.

What I mean by waiting anyways is that there might be newer panels, new scalers etc which might be better quality than the two IPS offerings we have now since neither is perfect. It's like two weeks away which IMO would be worth holding off a monitor purchase till then.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twirlz*
> 
> Ghosting is probably quite hard to notice over a video and would depend on their camera. There is the odd review here and there but none from popular reviewers like TFTCentral or PCMonitors.info which do proper analysis of response times sadly.
> 
> The MG279Q issue was resolved quickly after release and it no longer skips a frame. They haven't had this issue for about a year. In the UK the MG279Q is only about £40 more than the XF270HU, sometimes even closer, so pricing is location dependent.
> 
> What I mean by waiting anyways is that there might be newer panels, new scalers etc which might be better quality than the two IPS offerings we have now since neither is perfect. It's like two weeks away which IMO would be worth holding off a monitor purchase till then.


Skipping frame aside, the mg279q has like 20ms inputlag at 90 hz i think it was - which is pretty bad for semi serious FPS players.

And that guy in the video plays CS on moderate high level i think, so he should be able to tell. And the problem is, like you stated there are no really good reviews of the monitor, and no offense to you at all here, but you could or could not be a reliable source of information since for all I know, could be a troll. (Please, i mean no offense here, its just a possiblity) Or you could be on the same level as TFTcentral guys - thats the problem for average users on this site - you can't really tell which is which.

There arent any proof anywhere that the overdrive causes massive ghosting (more than what other monitors have) Thats the problem.

And you might prefer the mg279q and another guy might prefer the xf270hu.

Also they might reveal new stuff at CES, but it wont ever be in the price range of what this monitor costs, so its CES is kinda pointless for budget 1440p, IPS 144hz~


----------



## Twirlz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Skipping frame aside, the mg279q has like 20ms inputlag at 90 hz i think it was - which is pretty bad for semi serious FPS players.
> 
> And that guy in the video plays CS on moderate high level i think, so he should be able to tell. And the problem is, like you stated there are no really good reviews of the monitor, and no offense to you at all here, but you could or could not be a reliable source of information since for all I know, could be a troll. (Please, i mean no offense here, its just a possiblity) Or you could be on the same level as TFTcentral guys - thats the problem for average users on this site - you can't really tell which is which.
> 
> There arent any proof anywhere that the overdrive causes massive ghosting (more than what other monitors have) Thats the problem.
> 
> And you might prefer the mg279q and another guy might prefer the xf270hu.
> 
> Also they might reveal new stuff at CES, but it wont ever be in the price range of what this monitor costs, so its CES is kinda pointless for budget 1440p, IPS 144hz~


It's fair enough and I'm not offended. Forum posts should always be taken with a grain of salt.

The 90Hz input lag on the MG279Q is with Freesync enabled so if you wanted to play FPS shooters competitively then you could disable Freesync and go to 144Hz which will bring it to far more acceptable levels comparable with other 144Hz IPS monitors.

Someone at CES could announce a new replacement to say the MG279Q which could offer an updated panel or a better Freesync range or something. It would be disappointing to get a nice expensive high end monitor now only to find something will replace it fairly soon for a similar cost. Another manufacturer, like AOC, could enter the ring with a 1440p/144Hz/IPS/Freesync display. Not sure how likely that is but since CES is only two weeks away and it would make sense to hold fire on a monitor purchase IMO.

I'm disappointed with Acer that they didn't address these issues when they first arose on forums since I'm sure it did significant damage to their sales. They could have quickly dispelled the overdrive not working rumors and got the monitor in the hands of professional reviewers like TFTCentral and encouraged them to review it to test the response times.


----------



## Alberello

The monitor arrived few hours ago, here there are some photos of the new ZeroFrame revision , I wasn't enable to find over internet.
Anyway, this ZeroFrame feature looks useless because they simply remove the big mark, the image still having a black border that now isn't covered by the plastic...


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alberello*
> 
> The monitor arrived few hours ago, here there are some photos of the new ZeroFrame revision , I wasn't enable to find over internet.
> Anyway, this ZeroFrame feature looks useless because they simply remove the big mark, the image still having a black border that now isn't covered by the plastic...


This is how every zero frame looks. Including xb271hu and pg279q. It's more of a gimmick . HOw is the bleed and stuff??


----------



## Alberello

bleed and stuff?? What do you mean?


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alberello*
> 
> bleed and stuff?? What do you mean?


Backlight bleed, dead pixels, scan lines, ass cheeks, dust, fingerprint behind the panel etc


----------



## Alberello

There are 3 point with backlight bleed, but I think I can live with...
Color calibration looks fine, is more than 100% RGB


----------



## nRoof

Can somebody from the owners of this monitor test a few things in it? This needs just a few minutes and absolutely no special equipment. Just make sure that your OS, GPU drivers, web browser and the monitor itself don't have any "sharpness enhancements" enabled, and zoom settings are default everywhere as well. The display should be in its native resolution with refresh rate of 144 Hz or 120 Hz at least. All this is absolutely necessary, because there is no sense to perform these tests if something alters the sharpness in the picture output.

*Test 1:* Open http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php in your web browser and look into the gray test image (instructions are provided on that page). In short, for me it's easier to use it if I look at the image either from the distance of 3+ meters, or unfocus my eyes. This is necessary for the thin lines, the image consists of, to visually blend together. Ideally, you should see the evenly filled gray image. There should be no tiles of different hues in it. If you see the rectangles in the image, while looking at it according to the instructions, then try to adjust the sharpness setting in the menu of the display (I don't own it, so hard to say where it's in the menu). If no luck, then the test is failed, and there's no need to proceed with other two. Here's an example I made of how can this look if the sharpness is too low / correct / too high (photos are intentionally out of focus):


*Test 2:* Open https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/fdtMHrfX6.png in your web browser. When opened, just click it once, so that the browser displays it 1:1. This also is best when viewed from some distance. Ideally, there should be a smooth gradient from black to white over the whole image. If you see saturated colored gradients in any of three quarters from the left, try to disable any "picture enhancements" modes in the HW and SW, and switching different modes, which affect color reproduction in the monitor (like gaming modes, etc).

*Test 3:* Open http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php#invpattern and check each image, switching with "prev" and "next" links. When viewed from some distance, each of the images should be evenly gray, except #5, 6a, 6b, which are striped. There should be no anomalies like colored artifacts, corrupted picture around test images, no buzzing noises from the monitor, etc.).


----------



## Alberello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nRoof*
> 
> Can somebody from the owners of XF270HU test a few things in it? This needs just a few minutes and absolutely no special equipment. Just make sure that your OS, GPU drivers, web browser and the monitor itself don't have any "sharpness enhancements" enabled, and zoom settings are default everywhere as well. The display should be in its native resolution with refresh rate of 144 Hz or 120 Hz at least. All this is absolutely necessary, because there is no sense to perform these tests if something alters the sharpness in the picture output.
> 
> *Test 1:* Open http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php in your web browser and look into the gray test image (instructions are provided on that page). In short, for me it's easier to use it if I look at the image either from the distance of 3+ meters, or unfocus my eyes. This is necessary for the thin lines, the image consists of, to visually blend together. Ideally, you should see the evenly filled gray image. There should be no tiles of different hues in it. If you see the rectangles in the image, while looking at it according to the instructions, then try to adjust the sharpness setting in the menu of the display (I don't own the monitor, but it seems to be Super Sharpness in Picture menu, according to the manual). If no luck, then the test is failed, and there's no need to proceed with other two.
> 
> *Test 2:* Open https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/fdtMHrfX6.png in your web browser. When opened, just click it once, so that the browser displays it 1:1. This also is best when viewed from some distance. Ideally, there should be a smooth gradient from black to white over the whole image. If you see saturated colored gradients in any of three quarters from the left, try to disable any "picture enhancements" modes in the HW and SW, and switching different modes, which affect color reproduction in the monitor (like gaming modes, etc).
> 
> *Test 3:* Open http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php#invpattern and check each image, switching with "prev" and "next" links. When viewed from some distance, each of the images should be evenly gray, except #5, 6a, 6b, which are striped. There should be no anomalies like colored artifacts, corrupted picture around test images, no buzzing noises from the monitor, etc.).


What's the point of this tests?


----------



## nRoof

Just want to know how well this monitor processes the signal, and also basic color reproduction quality.

Test 1 tells about the sharpness. It seems to be somewhat strange, but unfortunately not every monitor handles this well.


Spoiler: An example of bad sharpness handling



It's a close competitor of the subject one - Asus MG279Q. It has a few gaming modes, only one of which provides color reproduction which is suitable for me, and also it's possible to change the brightness in this mode. Other modes provide absolutely terrible color reproduction, which can be seen even with the naked eye, or have the brightness set too high and don't allow to change it.

The good one is a Racing mode. But Asus engineers managed to screw this one up as well, because they set the sharpness too low from normal in this mode, and locked it down so that the user cannot change it. This makes reading text less comfortable, because the text is slightly blurry. Some people don't notice this, but others do. *The monitor is quite good in every other aspect, but why should I screw my vision up with its blurry text?*

It's ridiculous to see such an issue in a monitor, which is not so cheap. All other monitors I had, never had a sharpness set incorrectly AND locked from the user. Even the crappiest TN panel in my laptop passes this test with no problem, but MG279Q fails. And Asus tech support says that's not an issue and it won't be fixed.

Not sure why this issue happened to MG279Q. Was it just a bug, or a workaround for something in the hardware or its firmware? Or maybe their marketing staff thought that would be a good idea to reduce the sharpness in the best mode so that the people switch to 4K displays faster, because they are obviously sharper







?



Anyway, this failure made me think that displays from other vendors with the same specs may use the same scaler or image processor, which may have the same flaw. That's why I'd like to know the results of this test in the first place.

Test 2 tells about how well the gamma curves are shaped. If they are screwed up, you'll notice this by unnatural tones in your favorite photos and wallpapers; movies and games will look not as designed, etc. That's common for gaming monitors to have a lot of gaming modes which "enhance" colors. But IMO they all are useless and make the picture look worse. Just one color mode, which is quite close to standards is enough. I'm not asking for the perfect factory calibration, but only for the colors which are good enough and are not messed up by the marketing team.

Test 3 tells something about how well the image processor in the monitor does its job. Anomalies I listed in the description of this test from my previous post are what I've seen from other displays during this test. And those anomalies happened not only during the test, but during normal usage as well. Like when a simple forum page with a lot of text on a gray background makes the monitor to produce buzzing noise, or when a static image trembles a little bit constantly. This test just exaggerates these issues and makes them more noticeable by displaying special patterns.


----------



## Alberello

First of all, this is a gaming monitor.
Second, color reproduction looks ok, if you check my color calibration you can see that cover more than 100/ RGB.
Than you can't talk about color curve if you will not use a calibration system, even Hi-end panels needs color calibration, they will modify the color curve in the generated color profile to reproduce better results.

This monitor is the best compromise I found between gaming and image quality, and because the only other monitor with same characteristics is the Asus (no other IPS 2k 144Hz FreeSync available), your dudes should be only about the differences between this two models.
I read more than one user comparing both monitor and say the Asus have just a little better image quality but limited FreeSync refresh to 90Hz, because I want a 144Hz FreeSync, it's easy to make a decision.

Maybe if you are interested so much in image quality there are better solutions out there, but without a "gaming soul" like the Acer XF270HU.


----------



## nRoof

I cannot disagree with you about the "gaming soul". I seek for universal monitor which is good in everything. And high refresh rate is not only about the games, because it makes a huge difference even when you scroll the web pages in your browser. Unfortunately, for regular consumers this is available only in gaming monitors at the moment.

Like everywhere else, here you have to choose two things from quality, speed and price. And what's ridiculous, it's that currently there seem to be no best choice for quality and speed at the same time...


----------



## Alberello

An universal monitor (like every hardware) good for everything doesn't exist, every project (monitor) is a compromise, so you have to decide what is your priority.


----------



## Alberello

At 1000$ you have the EIZO FORIS FS2735


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alberello*
> 
> The monitor arrived few hours ago, here there are some photos of the new ZeroFrame revision , I wasn't enable to find over internet.
> Anyway, this ZeroFrame feature looks useless because they simply remove the big mark, the image still having a black border that now isn't covered by the plastic...


Yes, but its tinner...and thats more pleasent to the eye.

Got one today.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> I disabled FreeSync in the driver, but I still can't change the overdrive setting.
> Nontheless, I tried to calibrate this monitor with vibrant colors in my mind (I don't have any calibration tools) and I am pretty content with the outcome now.
> However I took a closer look at the rainbow pixel and unfortunately it's a dead one instead of a stuck one.
> I don't notice the defect in games (BF 1, GTA), but for whatever reason I am always looking at it when I'm surfing or simulating/coding stuff.
> The dead pixel is located in the middle of the screen, right at the bookmarks toolbar when using firefox, otherwise the monitor is perfect as mentioned earlier.
> 
> It is right now out of stock where I bought it (and everywhere else), so I can't get another one.
> 
> With that said I'll try to forget about the dead pixel and just enjoy the monitor - there is no way going back to my old Dell. (Unless there is suddenly a release of a 24-27", 4K, 75-100 Hz, IPS/VA monitor).
> 
> Still having some bad feelings for spending 530€ for a dead pixel. :/


On the new Zero Frame revision (.A01), there is no "greyed out". Its only fixed at "normal".


----------



## HalongPort

Wait a moment, you can actually change the OD setting?
What manufacture date is yours?

Mine was from August, 2016, Zero Frame revision (.A01) and I could *not* change the OD setting (greyed out, setting was normal).


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> Wait a moment, you can actually change the OD setting?
> What manufacture date is yours?
> 
> Mine was from August, 2016, Zero Frame revision (.A01) and I could *not* change the OD setting (greyed out, setting was normal).


After better checking, it cant be changed. Its fixed at "Normal", which is the best option anyway.


----------



## nRoof

Can anyone please test their XF270HU according to my previous post? At least with a *test 1*. It is essential for me to know before I buy it, because in the current location it's not so easy to check this in the shop, or return the unit back to the seller.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nRoof*
> 
> Can anyone please test their XF270HU according to my previous post? At least with a *test 1*. It is essential for me to know before I buy it, because in the current location it's not so easy to check this in the shop, or return the unit back to the seller.


That can vary from monitor to monitor.

Idk, but at 3m it almost blend in.


----------



## elaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nRoof*
> 
> Can somebody from the owners of XF270HU test a few things in it? This needs just a few minutes and absolutely no special equipment. Just make sure that your OS, GPU drivers, web browser and the monitor itself don't have any "sharpness enhancements" enabled, and zoom settings are default everywhere as well. The display should be in its native resolution with refresh rate of 144 Hz or 120 Hz at least. All this is absolutely necessary, because there is no sense to perform these tests if something alters the sharpness in the picture output.
> 
> *Test 1:* Open http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php in your web browser and look into the gray test image (instructions are provided on that page). In short, for me it's easier to use it if I look at the image either from the distance of 3+ meters, or unfocus my eyes. This is necessary for the thin lines, the image consists of, to visually blend together. Ideally, you should see the evenly filled gray image. There should be no tiles of different hues in it. If you see the rectangles in the image, while looking at it according to the instructions, then try to adjust the sharpness setting in the menu of the display (I don't own the monitor, but it seems to be Super Sharpness in Picture menu, according to the manual). If no luck, then the test is failed, and there's no need to proceed with other two.
> 
> *Test 2:* Open https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/fdtMHrfX6.png in your web browser. When opened, just click it once, so that the browser displays it 1:1. This also is best when viewed from some distance. Ideally, there should be a smooth gradient from black to white over the whole image. If you see saturated colored gradients in any of three quarters from the left, try to disable any "picture enhancements" modes in the HW and SW, and switching different modes, which affect color reproduction in the monitor (like gaming modes, etc).
> 
> *Test 3:* Open http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php#invpattern and check each image, switching with "prev" and "next" links. When viewed from some distance, each of the images should be evenly gray, except #5, 6a, 6b, which are striped. There should be no anomalies like colored artifacts, corrupted picture around test images, no buzzing noises from the monitor, etc.).


Hi!

I got one of these monitors today.
Compared to my old HP Z27n I get quite different results from the XF270HU.
In test 1 the boxes don't really blend together when squinting (can't move 3 m away atm) and there is a lot of flicker if scrolling. I see no great difference with super sharpening on or off (have it on off).
Test 2 gives evenly grey gradients but I can dimly see the separate colours of field.
Test 3 has heavy green coloration in 1, 2a & 2b but even otherwise. No corruption or buzzing.

On my Z27n the boxes blend well together when squinting on test 1. The fields on test 2 are more evenly grey with no noticeable colours. Only grey gradients on test 3.

I'm unsure how to treat these results as playing Battlefield 1 with freesync was great..

Sincerely,
elaking


----------



## Alberello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nRoof*
> 
> Can anyone please test their XF270HU according to my previous post? At least with a *test 1*. It is essential for me to know before I buy it, because in the current location it's not so easy to check this in the shop, or return the unit back to the seller.


I already do the test 1 and looks like I always see the pattern... so looks like the test failed.


----------



## Tasm

On the first days of use, there was almost no bleeding on mine. I was very happy with it.

But now after two weeks of use, its a little noticiable in the corners.

Will this get worse? I mean, what can explain this?


----------



## Alberello

Maybe first time you didn't verify properly, this depends of the panel hardware itself and can't change during the time.


----------



## Dementei

Had the XF270HUA version for a day yesterday, it was my first 1440p 144hz IPS monitor, I sent back to Best Buy today for a replacement. I really liked the overall color quality and I was running at 120hz since I have only a GTX 770, waiting on the AMD Vega 10. The slim bezel is really nice too. The reason I sent it back was because of the IPS glow mostly noticeable in the lower right-hand corner (although it was visible on all 4 corners further away), I knew I wouldn't get used to it, so here's to hoping the replacement won't be as bad in that corner. I had no dead pixels either so it's a shame really, we're paying +$500 for these kinds of monitors and they're so prone to defects with only two brands (Acer and Asus) with minimal quality control. I guess that's why it's called a lottery









I'll report back when I get replacement in five days.


----------



## Aqualonix

Do you have any buzzing sound from this monitor (XF270HUA)? Mine has an annoying sound from the power button zone. It appears from any refresh rates higher than 60hz. Lowering the speakers volume didn't help.


----------



## Dementei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualonix*
> 
> Do you have any buzzing sound from this monitor (XF270HUA)? Mine has an annoying sound from the power button zone. It appears from any refresh rates higher than 60hz. Lowering the speakers volume didn't help.


Just got my replacement today, no buzzing that I can hear at 120hz.

The IPS glow is a lot better this time around, I think I'll keep this one. My plan is to upgrade from my GTX 770 to GTX 1070, and then sell the GTX 1070 when the new AMD Vega 10 is released and make use of the freesync on this monitor.



Here's a video of the monitor on full black screen: https://streamable.com/t5sp2

The IPS glow is mostly normal all around from what I can tell and there's only some backlight bleeding on the center bottom but I don't notice it at all.


----------



## tiger-moth

Mine has a bit of bleed in the center bottom which is barely noticeable on a full black screen, in the dark with full brightness.
I did noticed some glow in the right corners after a while - but I think that's an off axis thing, probably with the screen coating - my LG 4k monitor has a glow over the entire screen when viewed off axis (it's the screen coating).
I do think that sitting in the dark looking at a fully black screen on full brightness doesn't represent any real world usage - if we look at our screens under those conditions we're bound to start seeing 'defects' after a while but in reality I have my screen at 22 brightness (or even less for emails etc) and I'll never be looking at a fully black screen (some people think shadows or dark should be black but they're not and shouldn't be).
If we can't see a fault under normal use, then there isn't a fault.
(it's like the old Sound Engineer maxim - if you can't hear a difference, then there isn't a difference).

It's the general build quality that I'm not happy about, but the screen's ok.


----------



## tiger-moth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualonix*
> 
> Do you have any buzzing sound from this monitor (XF270HUA)? Mine has an annoying sound from the power button zone. It appears from any refresh rates higher than 60hz. Lowering the speakers volume didn't help.


I haven't noticed any buzzing.
Is it a low hum or a high squeal?
Low could be an earth fault to the speaker (maybe induced hum by higher refresh rates). High could be a cap on the way out.


----------



## Aqualonix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger-moth*
> 
> I haven't noticed any buzzing.
> Is it a low hum or a high squeal?
> Low could be an earth fault to the speaker (maybe induced hum by higher refresh rates). High could be a cap on the way out.


It's more like a low hum. I returned the monitor to quality check. Now I need to wait 2 weeks before answer.


----------



## 113802

I can get the Acer XF270HU for $535 or the Asus MG279Q for $489. Which monitor would you guys suggest? Planning to get a Vega card once they drop.

How do I know which revision has zero frame?


----------



## Dementei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> I can get the Acer XF270HU for $535 or the Asus MG279Q for $489. Which monitor would you guys suggest? Planning to get a Vega card once they drop.
> 
> How do I know which revision has zero frame?


Acer XF270HUA (the extra A on the end) is the zero frame revision, it's a nice looking screen and monitor. As for the Asus MG279Q I'm not sure, they seem to be nearly equal, there's no way of telling unless someone has used both though. You could try searching this thread for MG279Q and see what other people have said.


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dementei*
> 
> Acer XF270HUA (the extra A on the end) is the zero frame revision, it's a nice looking screen and monitor. As for the Asus MG279Q I'm not sure, they seem to be nearly equal, there's no way of telling unless someone has used both though. You could try searching this thread for MG279Q and see what other people have said.


Thank you very much. Has anyone bought one from Best Buy recently? Want to confirm they sell the new revision with zero frame

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/acer-xf270hua-27-ips-led-hd-freesync-monitor-black/5622408.p?skuId=5622408


----------



## tiger-moth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> I can get the Acer XF270HU for $535 or the Asus MG279Q for $489. Which monitor would you guys suggest? Planning to get a Vega card once they drop.
> 
> How do I know which revision has zero frame?


The Acer and the Asus use the same AU Optronics panel/screen.
As the Asus is cheaper I'd get that one - it used to be more expensive.

The Asus uses a joystick for the OSD, which should be nicer to use (my LG's is).
The standard settings in the (Asus) OSD are said to be poor but you can change them. (out of the box setting are awful apparently)
(some of the modes in the Acer are useless anyway - like the blue light setting; it defaults the brightness to 70 or 80% and you cant change that and keep blue light reduction on)
The review I read said the image quality of the Asus wasn't great (compared to the Acer) but really, it's the same panel/screen; once it's adjusted properly i can't imagine there's much difference.

The freesync range of the Asus is 35-90hz ; the Acer is 40-144hz (though the radeon drivers will increase that to 20-144hz , the Asus will still have 90hz max freesync).

Some people say the build quality of Asus is better (though the CPC review I read thought it was a bit plasticy). They have a better reputation.

I bought the Acer because it was cheaper - if the Asus was cheaper I'd probably have gone for that.

It should probably say in the description if it's zero frame or not - for the same price I'd go for the zero frame as it will look a bit better
(though my LG 4k monitor looks better than the Acer)

The higher freesync range of the Acer could be usefull if you're a fast twitch gamer.

The Acer shouldn't be more expensive than the Asus really, as Acer part own Au Optronics.


----------



## tiger-moth

I might add that the panel/screen on the Acer/Asus is the same one that's on the £1,000 Eizo gaming monitor.


----------



## 113802

The XF270HUA is on sale at Best Buy for $399.99 with Visa checkout it's $374.99, bought one and am going to compare it with my MG279Q and keep the one with the better panel. I hope the XF270HUA is better since I won't have to modify the Freesync range and it will have Zero-Frame.

What other differences does the XF270HUA have compared to the XF270HU? Can't seem to find any useful information on Acer's website.


----------



## mav451

Yeah just saw the BB sale myself and really strongly considering this too. Hmmm.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> The XF270HUA is on sale at Best Buy for $399.99 with Visa checkout it's $374.99, bought one and am going to compare it with my MG279Q and keep the one with the better panel. I hope the XF270HUA is better since I won't have to modify the Freesync range and it will have Zero-Frame.
> 
> What other differences does the XF270HUA have compared to the XF270HU? Can't seem to find any useful information on Acer's website.


I wonder if the HUA has the same lightbleed reducing improvements as XB271HU over XB270HU.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Does overdrive work without Freesync on?


----------



## Dementei

For anyone interested in getting the Acer XF270HUA, here's my post with picture and video.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581706/acer-xf270hu-1440-ips-144-hz-adaptive-sync-thread/680#post_25782683

I got it from Best Buy for $533 with tax, and just called today to get $100 off as it's $200 off currently so get it while you can this monitor is great


----------



## 113802

No light bleed or dead pixels on my XF270HUA or Asus MG279Q but both have an equal amount of IPS glow from the bottom right corner. The Acer's blacks are darker. While the whites are closer to a yellow. The Asus whiles are closer to a blue tint. Due to the cost difference I will be returning the Asus and keeping the Acer. I did prefer the OSD of the Asus more though.

The zero-frame is also nice.


----------



## HalongPort

Can you compare the Asus and the Acer using the ufo test and tell us whether the Acer's overdrive works when FreeSync is activated?


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> Can you compare the Asus and the Acer using the ufo test and tell us whether the Acer's overdrive works when FreeSync is activated?


I can't because I am using a nVidia card until Vega launches. Multiple people online already confirmed Overdrive is already enabled when FreeSync is active.

This Acer has characteristics of a TN panel when watching this video. The artist on the left with the guitar pants is grainy just like TN panels. On the Asus it displays the black pants properly.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jemgIOAjGDw

Along with on the piano of this video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqFeMUe17W0


----------



## HalongPort

Oh, I thought you can activate FreeSync in the monitor's settings regardless of your GPU.
Never mind , thanks


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> I can't because I am using a nVidia card until Vega launches. Multiple people online already confirmed Overdrive is already enabled when FreeSync is active.
> 
> This Acer has characteristics of a TN panel when watching this video. The artist on the left with the guitar pants is grainy just like TN panels. On the Asus it displays the black pants properly.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jemgIOAjGDw
> 
> Along with on the piano of this video:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqFeMUe17W0


When using HDMI and changing the "HDMI Black Level" to "Low" the grain is gone. On the Asus monitor I guess the black level is low on DP. Anyone know of a way to change the black level to low when using DP?


----------



## DennyTech

Hi guys can you please record video with Acer XF270HUA, I found nothing on the Internet


----------



## honj90

I recently received my XF270HU (so the old revision). Note that I'm waiting for Vega to buy a new GPU, so I can't comment on potential issues with Freesync. Before buying I had two major concerns:

1. Backlight bleed. There is some backlight bleed on the lower right corner. I always use the monitor in a well-lit room and at low brightness (much more comfortable for my eyes) and in those situations it is barely visible. I don't notice it at all during everyday use. Even with the monitor at full brightness it is not as bad. It does look horrible on photos taken by my mobile phone, so now I think that some of the photos circulated on the internet might have been a tad bit exaggerated.

2. Motion blur. I compared it to an Asus PG278Q with ULMB turned off (so a TN panel with a supposed 1ms response time) and using the Blur Busters moving image/map tests it seemed to hold its own. Obviously it can't compete with ULMB or similar motion blur reducing technologies, but I think in most scenarios I would use variable refresh rate over motion blur reduction anyway. There are some people who've reported that it gets much worse with Freesync on, and I will consider returning the monitor if it turns out to be true when I get a new GPU. I did test with overdrive off and it didn't seem to be a "blurry mess" as some other posters have reported though, so it has either been fixed or it is a really specific Freesync bug.

Overall I would give this monitor a 3.5/5. The slight backlight bleed might be an issue for some but it personally doesn't bother me, but the image quality is stunning and the price (I got it for 500€) was very attractive compared to other monitors with similar specs. I would recommend that anyone who can buy it from a shop with a solid returns policy give this monitor a try before turning to the more expensive options.


----------



## 113802

Was having trouble getting the right colors since I don't have a calibrator yet. I decided to use the ICC Profile of the XB270HU which is a pretty identical monitor beside that it is the G-Sync variant.

When I was looking through this thread people were suggesting using the XG270HU but that is a TN Freesync monitor. Whites no longer have a yellow tint. Reds look fantastic! I can see the red around the screen when I die in Overwatch again.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm - ICC Profile and color settings can be grabbed from here


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *honj90*
> 
> I recently received my XF270HU (so the old revision). Note that I'm waiting for Vega to buy a new GPU, so I can't comment on potential issues with Freesync. Before buying I had two major concerns:
> 
> 1. Backlight bleed. There is some backlight bleed on the lower right corner. I always use the monitor in a well-lit room and at low brightness (much more comfortable for my eyes) and in those situations it is barely visible. I don't notice it at all during everyday use. Even with the monitor at full brightness it is not as bad. It does look horrible on photos taken by my mobile phone, so now I think that some of the photos circulated on the internet might have been a tad bit exaggerated.
> 
> 2. Motion blur. I compared it to an Asus PG278Q with ULMB turned off (so a TN panel with a supposed 1ms response time) and using the Blur Busters moving image/map tests it seemed to hold its own. Obviously it can't compete with ULMB or similar motion blur reducing technologies, but I think in most scenarios I would use variable refresh rate over motion blur reduction anyway. There are some people who've reported that it gets much worse with Freesync on, and I will consider returning the monitor if it turns out to be true when I get a new GPU. I did test with overdrive off and it didn't seem to be a "blurry mess" as some other posters have reported though, so it has either been fixed or it is a really specific Freesync bug.
> 
> Overall I would give this monitor a 3.5/5. The slight backlight bleed might be an issue for some but it personally doesn't bother me, but the image quality is stunning and the price (I got it for 500€) was very attractive compared to other monitors with similar specs. I would recommend that anyone who can buy it from a shop with a solid returns policy give this monitor a try before turning to the more expensive options.


The low right bleeding is very common on this monitors, my have that too.

I think if that maybe is caused by the exagerated power on LED.

And yes, some pictures can be scary but thats because cameras capture alot more bleeding than we can see.

At the present, i would rate mine (the new version with thinner edges) at 4.5/5. Its just brilliant in every aspect i can think off besides that low right bleeding.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Motion blur caused by the display is always unwanted. It's not supposed to be there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Just need to add to what @boredgunnges.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> That makes no sense.lur.


Hey guys!
So I still own the XF270HU and still play competitively on my Nvidia GTX 960.
Today I received the MSI GTX 480 for review - so I thought to wack on FreeSync (as you rightfully said, the option for OD is greyed out).

I have it connected via DP 1.2.
I did tests in CSGO (s I normally do for all my monitor reviews) - did the Blurbusters tests and I fail to see ANY motion blur or ghosting occurring with the AMD GPU.
Was this a driver error then?
As there's certainly no problem with the monitor from my end - NV or AMD card (with or without AMD's FreeSync).

Just thought to report back here - as I always had it in my mind and previously received comments about AMD GPUs causing problems with FreeSync monitors.
To me, the XF270HU still has no flaws - and is still my top monitor recommendation (if you can find it!)

Also FYI - XF270HUA is the borderless replacement


----------



## honj90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey guys!
> So I still own the XF270HU and still play competitively on my Nvidia GTX 960.
> Today I received the MSI GTX 480 for review - so I thought to wack on FreeSync (as you rightfully said, the option for OD is greyed out).
> 
> I have it connected via DP 1.2.
> I did tests in CSGO (s I normally do for all my monitor reviews) - did the Blurbusters tests and I fail to see ANY motion blur or ghosting occurring with the AMD GPU.
> Was this a driver error then?
> As there's certainly no problem with the monitor from my end - NV or AMD card (with or without AMD's FreeSync).
> 
> Just thought to report back here - as I always had it in my mind and previously received comments about AMD GPUs causing problems with FreeSync monitors.
> To me, the XF270HU still has no flaws - and is still my top monitor recommendation (if you can find it!)
> 
> Also FYI - XF270HUA is the borderless replacement


That's great news. I wonder what might have happened in the first place, but it's nice to have a confirmation that I will be able to keep the monitor even after upgrading to an AMD CPU because I'm very satisfied with it so far. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *honj90*
> 
> That's great news. I wonder what might have happened in the first place, but it's nice to have a confirmation that I will be able to keep the monitor even after upgrading to an AMD CPU because I'm very satisfied with it so far. Thanks for the report.


Honestly, no idea about the problem - and I notice even the slight bit of motion blur/ghosting


----------



## ahmeda_saeed

I bought it from best buy returned 3 panels hoping I would get one with better quality and then bestbuy banned me.I had no clue bestbuy bans for replacing producta anyhow now I am stuck with a crappy monitor dont know what to do.I like the monitor but the IPS glow in the bottom right is not acceptable. $400 down the trash can.


----------



## MalGanis2

Could anyone with the new XF270HUA (the zero-frame one) measure the distance from the outer edge of the bezel to where the image actually starts? I'm trying to see how it compares to Dell's Ultrasharp monitors with thin bezels.

Thanks very much







.


----------



## ahmeda_saeed

its about 4mm


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmeda_saeed*
> 
> I bought it from best buy returned 3 panels hoping I would get one with better quality and then bestbuy banned me.I had no clue bestbuy bans for replacing producta anyhow now I am stuck with a crappy monitor dont know what to do.I like the monitor but the IPS glow in the bottom right is not acceptable. $400 down the trash can.


sue them


----------



## MalGanis2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmeda_saeed*
> 
> its about 4mm


So is it even thinner than Dell's Ultrasharp Infinity Edge?

Acording to TFTCentral the Dell U2417H has a total of ~5.5mm in the sides while the Acer XB271HK, which I believe has the same zero frame design than the Acer XF270HU, correct me if I'm wrong, has ~8.0mm around the sides.

Can anyone confirm?

Thanks again for your answer.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmeda_saeed*
> 
> I bought it from best buy returned 3 panels hoping I would get one with better quality and then bestbuy banned me.I had no clue bestbuy bans for replacing producta anyhow now I am stuck with a crappy monitor dont know what to do.I like the monitor but the IPS glow in the bottom right is not acceptable. $400 down the trash can.


IPS glow doesn't vary from panel to panel, so I'm not sure what you are expecting to achieve..

If "IPS glow" is the only problem you have, then... well, you have no problem at all...


----------



## zituletz

Hello everyone,

I just purchased this monitor and since I'm at work, can only test it for now on my work laptop which is docked in a docking station that has DP and DVI outputs and obviously has Intel integrated graphics. Unfortunately over DP, the screen randomly goes black quite often, but the power led doesn't change. Over DVI I don't see this issue but I can't run it at 1440p and any other refresh rate besides 60hz like that. One more thing is that over DP, if I select 100hz the screen goes to No Signal. At home, I currently have an nvidia gpu so what is the highest refresh rate I could theoretically run it at? I'm going to also test it out once I get home but if I get the same issues I'm going to return it.

EDIT : It works fine at home, sorry for hijacking this thread!

Thanks.


----------



## 0tt4r

Hey WannaBeOCer and anyone else who has used this Acer and the Asus MG279Q - are the colors of the Acer equal to the Asus once you get a proper ICC profile installed? Which one has better color without an ICC profile? I just found out those profiles don't work in some games...


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0tt4r*
> 
> Hey WannaBeOCer and anyone else who has used this Acer and the Asus MG279Q - are the colors of the Acer equal to the Asus once you get a proper ICC profile installed?


Whites are better on the Asus monitor for sure. When I use my HTC 10 for a while and go back to using my monitor I notice the yellow whites right away. I can't complain though since I got this monitor for $375, it has zero frame and a wider Freesync range out of the box without any mods.

My XFX R9 390X should be arriving in the next few days so I'll be able to enjoy Freesync. Both had the same amount of IPS glow. This monitor has 4 USB ports which I prefer since two are on the left hand side. If it wasn't for the $375 price I got the Acer for I would of stayed with the Asus since it's not difficult to increase the freesync range.

Acer XF270HUA Pros:
- FreeSync range 40-144Hz (23-144Hz with Crimson)
- Zero Frame
- 4 USB Ports

Cons
- Yellowish whites
- Average of 12MS input lag

Asus MG279Q Pros:
- Sharper
- 2 DP inputs
- OSD Navigation is easier
- Nicer stand

Cons
- Lower FreeSync range out of the box 35-95Hz
- Frame
- Giant stand rotates with screen


----------



## klrpwnzsmtms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> - Average of 12MS input lag


Where the hell have you got this from?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klrpwnzsmtms*
> 
> Where the hell have you got this from?


I second that lol - where did you get that from? TFT central quoted it with one of the lowest input lag times - at least it was for the xb270hu (same panel):
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm


----------



## Leomuck

Hey guys!

I also just got this monitor and I'm definitely impressed by the 144Hz. However, since this is my first new monitor since 8 years, I am a little baffled by the IPS glow thing. Some people say it doesn't vary, some say it does. Now my model has no dead pixels and only some backlight bleeding, but the IPS glow is quite irritating. When I sit normally in front of the display, I can easily see it. Mostly on darker colors and mostly when the room isn't well-lit, but still: if you know it's there, you definitely spot it and it "washes" the colors out in a yellowish tone (and yes, it does go away when looking from somewhere else, further away, etc.). Now I was under the impression that you should only see the glow when viewing at angles, right?

Anyway, even with the glow I'm thinking about keeping it, but there's two things that make it a rather tough decision for me.

1) The monitor wasn't completely new. The packaging was re-used, the monitor hat some fingerprints on it and also about 35 hours of running time. This irritates me because I bought it as new and now I'm thinking someone already returned this one and I get a bad feeling because of it (because I'm thinking: why did this person return it?).. would this bother you?

2) Since 500 euros is quite a bit of money and I'm in for the long game (my last monitor held up for 8 years), I'm not sure if this is a reasonable investment. I've heard a lot of bad things about Acer and the quality control, and I'm wondering: is this a good long-term investment? With my last monitor I felt like that was a premium screen. With the Acer I'm just not so sure: the build quality seems alright, but when looking at details you see some issues. Funny example: on my monitor there seems to be a 1.5cm long string between the panel and the top bezel (have to see if I can get it out of there).

Anyway, I would be glad to get some input and tips from you guys. Someone in another forum said "people seem to have OCD with monitors" and I think that's definitely true for me. It's just that it's really expensive and I feel like it has to be the right thing for the next 5-8 years.

Anyone?

Cheers
Leo


----------



## Gunderman456

After all I've read about IPS monitors, if I ever buy one it will be after I test it in store.


----------



## Tasm

Keep in mind that the photos users are posting are tremendous exagerated by the camera. It captures alot more light than your eye, specialy looking at a digital screen.

So please, stop whinning about the bleed and confusing people who wants to buy it.

The monitor is absolutely GREAT.

It has a bit of low right side bleed, which is transversal to the Asus model.

But besides that...its one of the best out there.

Stop being so picky.

If you dont want some IPS bleed, go for higher end TN model or buy the Eizo 1000USD screen that should give you the best possible results as Q.C should be more precise.

About the colors, the only thing i did on mine was just adjust the color temp to 6800K. For some reason, i always liked colors a little more "cold".

To me, its perfect this way without any other adjustment.


----------



## DoomDash

Freesync and Rayzen have me wanting to do an AMD system.


----------



## hahler2

Hey guys. I currently have an RX 480 and I'm in the market for a 1440 monitor with freesync. I read through this whole thread and I'm wondering which monitor you guys would recommend? I can get the Acer XF27HU factory refurbished for 463 or the XF27HUA brand new from Best Buy for 600. Just wondered if the HUA is worth the premium over the refurbished HU? Also looking at the ASUS MG279Q for 550. Recommendations? The factory refurbished kinda scares me even though it's a lot cheaper as I've heard people have had issues.


----------



## Gunderman456

The XF27HUA is the new refresh with more bugs ironed out and of course that panel's freesync range is between 30-144Hz. So worth the extra $50. The Asus one is like 35-90Hz in freesync. So no contest.


----------



## aklambda

Hi guys!

I just joined the forum to participate in this thread. I did a lot of research and just recently bought an rx480 (€208) and the XF270HU (old model €480) to try out. Both should arrive in the next couple days. Will post some impressions.

I wanted to go for the new model XF270HUA (€530) but it was not available for 1-2 months at my local retailers so I opted for the old one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> The XF27HUA is the new refresh with more bugs ironed out and of course that panel's freesync range is between 30-144Hz. So worth the extra $50. The Asus one is like 35-90Hz in freesync. So no contest.


I would have gladly paid the €50 for the new model if it was available right now. Should I wait for it? What exactly are the differences apart from the bezel size? What are the bugs you are speaking of?

So far I concluded that the new model XF270HUA has

a thinner bezel
a greater freesync range (?) 30 - 144 Hz compared to the old XF270HU model 40 - 144 Hz (is this correct?)
less bugs (what are the bugs?)
Does either of the two models have LFC? or do I have to stay above 40 FPS all the time to not lose freesync?

Thanks guys. Will post impressions when mine arrives.


----------



## Gunderman456

Here is a review that should answer your questions:

http://www.trustedreviews.com/acer-xf270hu-review


----------



## hahler2

Thanks everyone! Aklambda looking forward to your thoughts after you get your stuff!


----------



## aklambda

I got my XF270HU today and was putting it together, installed the rx480 graphics card and was impressed by the image quality and smoothness of gameplay. Overwatch in 144Hz is amazing.

I only have a crappy old Samsung Galaxy S4 to take pictures so forgive for the bad quality but you can see the backlight bleed / IPS glow in the first picture, mainly in the bottom right - as a lot of you have already reported is happening to them too. I am quite surprised that it is not very noticable and distracting for me.


The other small detail is that in the bottom right, there are also some pixels not working or maybe it is something else? A dust particle? Judge for yourself. In Windows it is not noticeable because it is in the black task bar. With pixel buddy I was able to spot it very quickly though and when playing games or watching movies it could be noticeable. Though it hardly is. Still bugs me to pay almost €500 and not get something working "perfectly". What do you say? Keep it? Return it? I have two weeks to decide.


----------



## hahler2

The IPS glow doesn't seem too bad. Especially since the camera does pick it up worse than it actually is. The spec of dust or whatever it is would be really hard for me to unsee though. I would return it if it were me. I'll be curious to see what everyone else's thoughts are. Where did you get the monitor? How were the framerates with the RX 480?

All these issues that people are having both with the Asus and Acer IPS monitors make me really think I should either wait for some newer models to come out or get a TN panel.


----------



## aklambda

The dust particle is really really small and I have to look for it to find it, though just knowing that it is there makes me really iffy. I got the monitor from Saturn.at online shop since it was the only place available but I asked in store beforehand about the return policy. Playing Overwatch on pretty low settings nets me perfect smooth 144 fps which is a really all it is cracked up to be. I couldn't go back to 60Hz. Unfortunately, with the rx480 I am not able to play the current gen games at that framerate. Most games run at 1440p between 40 and 60Hz with High to Ultra settings and 100+ with low settings. For high refresh games like Overwatch and CSGO I have no problem sacrificing visual quality, but for games like the upcoming Mass Effect I want to experience it if all its glory. I might return the MSI Gaming X rx480 4GB version bought from amazon and hope that AMD releases VEGA in the next couple months. Or I might keep the rx480 and sell it once VEGA hits (depends on if I keep the monitor or return it).


----------



## hahler2

Most non FPS games you're not going to see 144 unless you get a very powerful GPU. That's where the FreeSync comes in. Should keep things nice and smooth and looking beautiful. Tough call on the dust. Ultimately it's up to you if you can live with it or not.

What do you have your brightness set to? I've heard they come out of the box set way to high and that makes the IPS glow and backlight bleeding look worse.


----------



## aklambda

That is true. The brightness was set at 80 which was way too high. I turned it down to 25 now. Feels like a good match. Also opted for the user profile which has the best colour representation in my opinion. I didn't calibrate it correctly or anything just from my personal impressions.

I will keep it for a week and try it out. Then I will decide if I return it or keep it.


----------



## hahler2

Did turning down the brightness make a significant difference in ips glow? Good luck! I hope you keep the monitor.


----------



## aklambda

First picture is at brightness 80 (standard) and second is at brightness 25. It is much better with the lower brightness.


And here again the dust particle or dead pixle or whatever in relation to the mouse.


----------



## hahler2

That glow isn't bad at all. Especially on the lower brightness. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## hahler2

Well after going back and forth I decided to give the XF27HUA a try. It just today went on sale at Best Buy for 449. So it must be fate. I'm gonna order one and give it a shot!


----------



## gredaman

Just ordered an XF270HUA on Sunday from BB arriving Wednesday. Will post pics and closeups of the frame. Anyone needs information on it let me know.


----------



## tkong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gredaman*
> 
> Just ordered an XF270HUA on Sunday from BB arriving Wednesday. Will post pics and closeups of the frame. Anyone needs information on it let me know.


Any chance you take the pictures already? I really just want to see a clean photo of the bezel (complete screen) and an up close picture. Also if you could measure the bezel to confirm if it's really ~4mm, like someone else mentioned. Thanks!

EDIT: Looks like I found some pictures online. http://imgur.com/Zh3YsDU
http://imgur.com/RXWKFXf


----------



## gredaman

Yes. Those pics are accurate of the bezel. I will measure it with a ruler later today and compare to the bezel on my Korean QNIX QHD2730R.

Also want to note I got a panel from Oct 2016 with minimal backlight bleed. Only in the right corner near power button like others have found as well.


----------



## gredaman

Pictures of bezels with ruler pressed against screen. Same exact bezel size as my QNIX Panel. Sorry it's a bit blurry, my phone camera is crummy.

Also unsure why people are complaining of the power LED being too bright, it is just fine to me. I haven't noticed any ghosting, artifacting at all and it looks about as clear as my 144Hz 1ms TN panel from ASUS. Overdrive is unable to be changed on DP 1.2 connection, but I don't have a problem with it on. It looks just fine.

I couldn't get a good shot, but backlight bleed is very similar to aklambda's panel. Again, just light BLB in right corners, more so on bottom right. I am very happy with the panel and will be keeping it. Any other questions or want more pictures, let me know. Would be happy to upload.

If anyone is hesitating to get this panel, don't. It has everything you could really want for the next 5 years or more and I think acer has fixed some of the QC issues on this new revision.


----------



## Chronicles

I found this thread prior to picking up a XF270HUA from BestBuy, there is very little info on the new HUA.

Just wanted to let others know mine came out of the box as perfect as I can expect. No dead pixels, no dust or anything under the screen, and close to no back light bleed. I have to turn brightness all the way up in a dark room with a black screen to notice any.

Extremely happy with it.


----------



## hahler2

Well my wife called and said my new monitor is in! Unfortunately I'm out of town for a few days so I won't get to test it right away. I'll let you guys know how it is as soon as I can.


----------



## hahler2

Finally got some time with my monitor and I love it! No dead or stuck pixels. There is a small amount of either IPS glow or backlight bleed that I notice on a completely black screen in a dark room, but that's the only time I see it. Freesync is pretty amazing too. Very happy customer!

I do have one small problem with Freesync though. I'm having issues with it in Dragon Age Inquisition. When I enable the on screen display to monitor the refresh rate of the monitor it is really jumping around like crazy. Most of the time, it will hover between 50 and 70 fps. However, periodically it will start jumping all over the place so fast that I can't even read it. When this happens the gameplay starts stuttering very noticeably. This is the only game I've noticed it in but I'm a complete noob to Freesync and gaming monitors so I'm not sure how to correct it. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## gredaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hahler2*
> 
> Finally got some time with my monitor and I love it! No dead or stuck pixels. There is a small amount of either IPS glow or backlight bleed that I notice on a completely black screen in a dark room, but that's the only time I see it. Freesync is pretty amazing too. Very happy customer!
> 
> I do have one small problem with Freesync though. I'm having issues with it in Dragon Age Inquisition. When I enable the on screen display to monitor the refresh rate of the monitor it is really jumping around like crazy. Most of the time, it will hover between 50 and 70 fps. However, periodically it will start jumping all over the place so fast that I can't even read it. When this happens the gameplay starts stuttering very noticeably. This is the only game I've noticed it in but I'm a complete noob to Freesync and gaming monitors so I'm not sure how to correct it. Anyone have any advice?


I'm guessing you are going below the freesync range which is causing it to disable temporarily. I think the range is 40-144Hz, if you go below 40 frames it will stutter as a result of freesync turning off.


----------



## hahler2

I wondered if that wasn't the case. I'll try turning down a couple of settings and see if that helps. Thank you


----------



## choory

Hello

How to check use time?


----------



## hahler2

I haven't seen a way to check the use time. I looked through all the menus in the OSD and didn't see anything. Sorry!


----------



## choory

That's ok


----------



## PlugSeven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gredaman*
> 
> I'm guessing you are going below the freesync range which is causing it to disable temporarily. I think the range is 40-144Hz, if you go below 40 frames it will stutter as a result of freesync turning off.


LFC, (low framerate compensation) means that freesync will not turn off below 40 anymore. It must be something else causing the issue.


----------



## kattzor

Does anyone have anything to add after using their XF270*HUA* for a while? Would you still recommend it?

Seeing all the complaining about BLB, dead pixels and possible overdrive issues is a bit off-putting. If I've understood everything correctly the overdrive issues were blown out of proportion and was possibly something that affected early revisions of the XF270*HU*? It was confirmed to be an issue affecting the earliest revisions of the *XG*270HU and was later resolved through firmware updates.

When Freesync is enabled the overdrive setting is greyed out and it defaults to either "Freesync" or "Normal". Does the overdrive setting become available again when disabling Freesync in the AMD CCC?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlugSeven*
> 
> LFC, (low framerate compensation) means that freesync will not turn off below 40 anymore. It must be something else causing the issue.


When you drop below the threshold it doubles the refresh rate, IIRC. So if you are going in and out of it you'd be jumping from 41 to 80 (when you hit 40) and back. Would only happen if it's going in and out. If you stayed above or just very briefly dip below it should be as bad.

At least I think that's what happens. Not claiming to be an expert. ?


----------



## HalongPort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kattzor*
> 
> Does anyone have anything to add after using their XF270*HUA* for a while? Would you still recommend it?
> 
> Seeing all the complaining about BLB, dead pixels and possible overdrive issues is a bit off-putting. If I've understood everything correctly the overdrive issues were blown out of proportion and was possibly something that affected early revisions of the XF270*HU*? It was confirmed to be an issue affecting the earliest revisions of the *XG*270HU and was later resolved through firmware updates.
> 
> When Freesync is enabled the overdrive setting is greyed out and it defaults to either "Freesync" or "Normal". Does the overdrive setting become available again when disabling Freesync in the AMD CCC?


I would also like to know what you guys think now in 2017.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kattzor*
> 
> Does anyone have anything to add after using their XF270*HUA* for a while? Would you still recommend it?
> 
> Seeing all the complaining about BLB, dead pixels and possible overdrive issues is a bit off-putting. If I've understood everything correctly the overdrive issues were blown out of proportion and was possibly something that affected early revisions of the XF270*HU*? It was confirmed to be an issue affecting the earliest revisions of the *XG*270HU and was later resolved through firmware updates.
> 
> When Freesync is enabled the overdrive setting is greyed out and it defaults to either "Freesync" or "Normal". Does the overdrive setting become available again when disabling Freesync in the AMD CCC?


I do.

Its just a brilliant peace of hardware.

Love it.

Everything behaves normally, dont believe on the missinformation found online. The is no issue with FreeSync or Overdrive.


----------



## ahmeda_saeed

As I said I bought a monitor from bestbuy had to return it 4 times because of panel IPS glow/back light bleed issues, best buy banned me the 4th time refusing to return the panel. Acer pays for shipping for 3 months after purchase so I sent it out for replacement, when I got the monitor screen was broken. I then asked them to replace the monitor again and this time there the right side is a bit darker than the left side. I am attaching a picture as proof. The picture is crisp, brightness is good on the highest setting, 144hz is awesome, the overdrive setting is not an issue freesync is enabled o my AMd R9. T

The panel quality is sub-par I dont expect to have color shifts on a 100$ panel,. paying approx $400 is a waste of $$ from what I heard all 1440p panels with high refresh rates have issues, I think they have not perfected this technology. I bought the monitor Jan 20 , I think this is the 5th panel I have and it is not up to the standard you guys here must be incredible lucky to get good panels. Please see attached pictures for the left to right subtle color gradient, on the picture the right side appears a bit darker(purpilish) that is not a camera issue it looks that way


----------



## Powergate

Can someone with the XF270HUA please make a photo of the service menu?


----------



## Powergate

You can't see the panel model on the service menu, so i disassembled the XF270HUA:

Panel:


FreeSync mainboard:


The Acer XF270HUA is identical to the Acer XB271HU, only the mainboard and the stand differs.

Here is the XB271HU mainboard (G-Sync):


----------



## Powergate

Interior picture:


----------



## ahmeda_saeed

Can you post a guide how did you open the monitor? I tried to open it but was unsucessful.


----------



## lefenzy

Microcenter has this monitor on sale, and so I picked one up.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/478859/XF270HU_27_WQHD_LED_Display_Monitor_w-_FreeSync

Despite the page stating XF270HU and despite the pictures showing the older, bezeled model, the model they have in stock is indeed the A revision with the "edge-to-edge" display.

My initial impressions:

Physical
- The stand is ok. It positions the screen forward of the base, and so the monitor is closer to my face than with my previous monitor. (actually maybe this is just because the newer monitor is bigger, and appears morein my face)
- The ports on the base of the monitor are mostly clustered on the left side of the bottom of the panel, as opposed to being in the middle of the bottom, except for the power plug, which goes on the right side.
- 4x USB 3.0 ports is nice. A plus over the MG279Q. As mentioned, these are on the left side of the panel, two on the side, two facing down.
- The speakers are decent, but I think I prefer my macbook pro speakers
- The minimal bezel design is great. I don't like large bezels. The bottom bezel is relatively large, but that's ok.

144 Hz
- This is my first 144 Hz monitor, upgrading from 75 Hz. It's definitely impressive
- I have a RX 480. Overdrive option is fixed at Normal with freesync. The three overdrive options are Off, Normal, and Extreme, so definitely, there is overdrive with freesync.
- From the blurbusters test, I think overdrive Normal is the right setting anyway.
- CS:GO is great to play at 144 Hz. I used freesync and fps_max 142. Motion was smooth, and the image was clear. I could see trails on a stationary object if I shook my mouse extremely quickly, but that's beyond normal mousing in game.

Freesync flickering:
In Windows, my RX480 defaulted to freesync On, and the monitor was first running at 60 Hz. The screen had noticeable flickering that went away after setting the refresh rate to 144 Hz. But while in CSGO with freesync on, I did not notice flickering, with frames dipping down to 90. Using a PS4 on this screen at 60 Hz did not give flickering. So any flickering is freesync associated. This is worth investigating a bit more perhaps.

Panel quality
- At first I thought there were dead/stuck pixels, but I was relieved to find it was just dust. I see no dead pixels on a white screen.
- Gamma is at 2.2, and colors appear accurate (previously used a U2414H, which was factory calibrated)
- In a dark room with a black screen, there is bleed in the lower left, upper right, and lower right.
- With a dark color on screen, some effect of IPS glow is apparent in the corners of the screen.
- Panel appears to be uniform with color. The size is large enough that viewing angle does slightly affect color towards the edges. (I prefer IPS > TN > VA)
- 1080p from a console on this screen is blurrier than native, but usable.

OSD
Several modes are available that I didn't test, but as soon as I adjust brightness, I am put into User mode. This mode allows gamma, color gain, and color bias adjustments. I'm currently running at 20 brightness and 35 contrast.
OSD has a "black equalizer" feature, as well as a feature to put a crosshair on the screen.

Overall it's a good monitor. Sure I can take a picture in a dark room and get a photo that exaggerates the bleed from the three corners, but I'm not bothered in ordinary usage.


----------



## HalongPort

Overdrive does not work with the monitor's FreeSync mode.

You can test it yourself:

Connect your monitor via DP and HDMI.
Use CRU to delete FreeSync either on DP or HDMI.
Use the ufo ghosting test and switch between DP and HDMI.
You can see severe ghosting and trails on the FreeSync mode but not on the normal mode using overdrive with the setting normal or extreme.


----------



## MaKeN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> Overdrive does not work with the monitor's FreeSync mode.
> 
> You can test it yourself:
> 
> Connect your monitor via DP and HDMI.
> Use CRU to delete FreeSync either on DP or HDMI.
> Use the ufo ghosting test and switch between DP and HDMI.
> You can see severe ghosting and trails on the FreeSync mode but not on the normal mode using overdrive with the setting normal or extreme.


Or is it me or ifkn ... i really tried to find gosting on this monitor and couldn't find .
And till now there is no video of proof for it... only words.


----------



## lefenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> Overdrive does not work with the monitor's FreeSync mode.
> 
> You can test it yourself:
> 
> Connect your monitor via DP and HDMI.
> Use CRU to delete FreeSync either on DP or HDMI.
> Use the ufo ghosting test and switch between DP and HDMI.
> You can see severe ghosting and trails on the FreeSync mode but not on the normal mode using overdrive with the setting normal or extreme.


I don't think so. Firstly, without freesync, the options for Overdrive are Off, Normal, and Extreme, and with freesync, the option is stuck at Normal. That gives the suggestion that overdrive is active.

Secondly, looking at http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting, here are the results at 144 Hz, 960 px/sec with the three settings (no freesync)

Extreme: purple trail
Normal: almost no trail
Off: a bit of a trail

What I see with freesync on (Overdrive stuck at Normal) resembles what I see without freesync, overdrive Normal.

Do you own the monitor? Particularly the latest revision?

I am concerned with possible freesync flickering, but only mildly, since I usually get 130+ FPS in CS.


----------



## HalongPort

Yes, I bought this monitor because I've read that overdrive with FreeSync works and Acer has fixed the problem.
I've got the new slim bezel revision, monitor's production date is March 2017.

Panel is perfect: No dead pixels, no dust and just light backlight bleed in the upper right corner.

Just compare it yourself and you will see the difference.


----------



## MaKeN

I have compai
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> Yes, I bought this monitor because I've read that overdrive with FreeSync works and Acer has fixed the problem.
> I've got the new slim bezel revision, monitor's production date is March 2017.
> 
> Panel is perfect: No dead pixels, no dust and just light backlight bleed in the upper right corner.
> 
> Just compare it yourself and you will see the difference.


compared it and made a video of it....
see post #587

Well idkn.... everyone sees what he wants to see


----------



## lefenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> Yes, I bought this monitor because I've read that overdrive with FreeSync works and Acer has fixed the problem.
> I've got the new slim bezel revision, monitor's production date is March 2017.
> 
> Panel is perfect: No dead pixels, no dust and just light backlight bleed in the upper right corner.
> 
> Just compare it yourself and you will see the difference.


Not sure. I did compare. Is freesync trail larger than non-freesync OD normal trail? Maybe. Is freesync trail comparable to non-freesync OD off trail? Not sure either. Maybe it is in between.

It's hard to compare because of the time to switch by either connecting a different device or using CRU to modify freesync range.

I don't really have a good camera to take comparison pictures.


----------



## HalongPort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> I have compai
> compared it and made a video of it....
> see post #587
> 
> Well idkn.... everyone sees what he wants to see


You compared 144 Hz and 60 Hz, that's not how it works.
You need to compare 144 Hz with 144 Hz.

I also have only HDMI 1.3 and I just created a custom resolution 1080p with 120 Hz.
You will see a difference.


----------



## Astreon

I also bought an XF270HUA, March 2017 rev. Sadly, mine came with scratches on the screen, a dust speck, and the white uniformity is on the "meh" side. No BLB, though.

I'm waiting for another piece, amazon was kind enough to send it instantly. I wonder how many attempts will it take THIS TIME? For those who haven't checked the XB271HU thread, I purchased and returned three XB271HU pieces, December 2016 mfg date, and they all sucked for different reasons.


----------



## MaKeN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> You compared 144 Hz and 60 Hz, that's not how it works.
> You need to compare 144 Hz with 144 Hz.
> 
> I also have only HDMI 1.3 and I just created a custom resolution 1080p with 120 Hz.
> You will see a difference.


Actually what i did is , ive set the Hz to 60 and turned freesync off to match hdmi , only difference was that wdmi conection wouldnt gray out the od setting.


----------



## lefenzy

Here's the comparison.

I used an iphone to take the pictures, but in each picture, the shutter speed was 1/30 and aperture was f/2.2. The ISO was 64 for all but the first overdrive off image, which had ISO 50.

IMO, the freesync and overdrive normal pictures look similar.

*Overdrive extreme 1*

*Overdrive extreme 2*

*Overdrive off 1*

*Overdrive off 2*

*Overdrive normal 1:*

*Overdrive normal 2:*

*Freesync (forced overdrive normal) 1*

*Freesync (forced overdrive normal) 1*


----------



## gredaman

Has anybody noticed brightness flickering on this display for a while after booting up? Occasionally when I start up my PC, it looks as if the backlight of the display is flickering at some low rate. Even though the image still looks exactly like 144Hz, the lighting on it feels like it's running at 20Hz. There is a visible flicker that only goes away over time. It only happens occasionally.


----------



## 113802

Got annoyed with the ugly yellow whites on the monitor and decided to calibrate it. The delta before calibrating was <7 which is horrible. Now the delta is <1









Here is my calibrated ICM profile using a X.Rite i1 Pro. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9mKBasYjLxudzloUWhaY011NEU

Set these monitor settings after applying the profile.

Picture:
Brightness 22
contrast 50

For Color - set to user:

R Gain: 45
G Gain: 48
B Gain: 53

Enjoy the wonderful colors!


----------



## Astreon

got my replacement. A huge dust speck right in the middle of the screen.

***.


----------



## lefenzy

My reading of this thread and the XB271 thread has made me more sensitive to potential issues with my monitor. I know that the BLB on my monitor isn't ideal, but it doesn't affect me in normal usage. But one thing I am noticing is that whites take on a very slight yellow tone in part of the the left half of the monitor. Is this something worth caring about? This is only noticeable with white/gray content backgrounds.

The process of returning the monitor would be a bit of a hassle, with having to box everything up again and going to the store. How typical is it to have a panel with a bit of tinge to whites?

On one hand I am looking at years of ownership. On the other hand, it feels like a bit of a waste to be rejecting a panel for these "first-world problem" reasons.


----------



## Astreon

I went throguh 7 of those screens (AUO M270) so far and there's always something jacked with them. Either it's excessive BLB, horrible white uniformity (yellow "stains" or blue "stains" on white) or dust specks.

Maybe some people are more lucky, I'm definitively not.


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I went throguh 7 of those screens (AUO M270) so far and there's always something jacked with them. Either it's excessive BLB, horrible white uniformity (yellow "stains" or blue "stains" on white) or dust specks.
> 
> Maybe some people are more lucky, I'm definitively not.


All monitors are calibrated cool or warm. Cool are yellow whites - warm are blue. Try my calibrated settings on the last page. I don't have BLB but I do have IPS glow which all IPS panels have. I do suggest if you are unhappy with the monitor get a VA panel.

If you can pick up a calibration tool and use it on the monitor. I am loving the colors.


----------



## lefenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> All monitors are calibrated cool or warm. Cool are yellow whites - warm are blue. Try my calibrated settings on the last page. I don't have BLB but I do have IPS glow which all IPS panels have. I do suggest if you are unhappy with the monitor get a VA panel.
> 
> If you can pick up a calibration tool and use it on the monitor. I am loving the colors.


But calibration doesn't compensate for uniformity right?


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> All monitors are calibrated cool or warm. Cool are yellow whites - warm are blue. Try my calibrated settings on the last page. I don't have BLB but I do have IPS glow which all IPS panels have. I do suggest if you are unhappy with the monitor get a VA panel.
> 
> If you can pick up a calibration tool and use it on the monitor. I am loving the colors.


mate this has nothing to do with calibration

it means ie. you have a temperature change ie. in the corner, from 6500K to 7000K, so 90% of the screen is white and 10% is blue-ish

or there's a jump from 6500K to 5800K (for example) on a solid 30% of the screen (usually upper part or left part).

You can't compensate for that with calibration


----------



## lefenzy

So, yeah the pixel response is fine. And I have no dead pixels. But there's bleed, and the left half of the monitor has a slightly yellower white. Is there such thing as a perfect screen?


----------



## Astreon

Forget it


----------



## Axaion

eh nvm im sure he knows


----------



## lefenzy

?

I am just wondering whether trying an exchange is worth the effort. Namely, I'd like a uniform white. Bleed is more acceptable.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lefenzy*
> 
> ?
> 
> I am just wondering whether trying an exchange is worth the effort. Namely, I'd like a uniform white. Bleed is more acceptable.


white uniformity is pretty much the biggest issue with those monitors.

I'd say your chance is about 15%. 5 out of 7 of my Acer 1440p 144hz IPS displays (XB271HU and XF270HUA) had AWFUL white uniformity. Two were fine, but they had dead pixels and excessive BLB instead.


----------



## MaKeN

It comes to personal this thinga when you get in a search of all those little minuses monitor can have... i gues there is no Perfect in all aspects monitor for that money.
Do i see an ips glow in lower corner when i restart ? Yes i do.
I did try to ahow it to my whife , she dis not see it even explanation if it.
I guess take it in a simple way , pay atention to the pluses it has as there are more


----------



## lefenzy

Bleed only shows up on nearly total black situations and requires low ambient lighting. With a table lamp or some daylight, I'd say that only the two right corners show some bleeding when a total black screen is displayed. And turning brightness down can help.

But the white uniformity. I wouldn't say it's awful, but it's noticeable if I drag a white window from left to right.


----------



## Astreon

You guys are so lucky







One would think after trying 7 times I'd get something acceptable but nah.

Can't believe there are people who just buy an 144hz IPS and it's fully acceptable right away, 1st piece. I envy you.

And yes I don't mean PERFECT. I envy you for getting an acceptable piece, lol.


----------



## lefenzy

I guess I feel a little lucky that there are no dead pixels or dust, but here's what black and white look like. Of course the bleed is exaggerated by the camera. And the white looks a little different in the photo than what I see with my eyes.




It's a tough decision. I'm contemplating returning in favor of a screen later on in the year with HDR, wider gamut. Like the upcoming CHG70.


----------



## Astreon

bleed I find acceptable

but whites would be instant return... absolutely horrible


----------



## lefenzy

The photo has a white balance such that the panel has red tones, which I don't see in real life. To my eyes, horizontally, about x=.2 to x=.5 is more yellow. I think it shows up more with a grey background even more than with white.


----------



## Tasm

P
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lefenzy*
> 
> I guess I feel a little lucky that there are no dead pixels or dust, but here's what black and white look like. Of course the bleed is exaggerated by the camera. And the white looks a little different in the photo than what I see with my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a tough decision. I'm contemplating returning in favor of a screen later on in the year with HDR, wider gamut. Like the upcoming CHG70.


Photos will always make it much more noticiable.

If it doesnt bother you while using, forget it and enjoy it-


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> P
> 
> If it doesnt bother you while using, forget it and enjoy it-


agreed! only return it if you can't stand it! otherwise, you may end up with a worse screen.

as for CHG70, it may use the same pixel structure as CFG70, making it suffer from blurry text. Also, IIRC it's got a fake HDR (600 nits).


----------



## lefenzy

Fake HDR is still better than non-HDR I suppose. The XF270 is 350 nits max. And the Samsung should come with a wider color gamut that content is slowly migrating to these days.

Well. It's hard to say. I was reading through XB271 thread to try to gauge the range of panel quality. Certainly the yellow area is not noticeable when displaying images, but I also do a bit of office work with white or gray backgrounds, and the yellowing of the screen is bothersome there. Not bothersome in the sense that it's uncomfortable, but bothersome in the sense that I will have this screen for many years hopefully.

It seems hard to capture the unevenness by camera. Here's yet another picture while the room has light. This time, I photographed a 50% white background, although the camera makes it look like the previous 100% white background.

The yellow area is between x=.25 and x=0.5 and seems to be stronger in the lower half of the screen. The left edge of the screen has a tone similar to the right half of the screen, and looks more correct to my eye, although it is red in the photo.


----------



## Astreon

looks like the 1st xb271hu I've bought.

BTW, it's easier to capture color temp uniformity if you use grey background rather than white.


----------



## lefenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> looks like the 1st xb271hu I've bought.
> 
> BTW, it's easier to capture color temp uniformity if you use grey background rather than white.


Yup i'll have to decide.

Btw, I stated "This time, I photographed a 50% white background, although the camera makes it look like the previous 100% white background."


----------



## lefenzy

Well. I did an exchange. Dec 2016 for Nov 2016. Just had to see if a better screen is obtainable.

This new one isn't perfect either. There's bleed, and the white isn't uniform, but there's no yellow that stands out to me. Sometimes, annoyances take a few days to crop up, but I'm thinking I'll keep this one.

I don't know how people go through more than 2 monitors. Even exchanging one was annoying.


----------



## Astreon

Well, what can one do when you get crap after crap? Just accept it? Nah, that's not how I spend my money. I'll do it as many times as it takes.


----------



## lefenzy

I even asked for a monitor not from Dec 2016. Instead it turned out to be Nov 2016. But this model still has some yellow and some bleed. Bleed doesn't bother me that much, and the yellow seems milder than the previous model.

So I've decided to accept the flaws on this one. Seeing two different models first-person and seeing all the flawed models online has convinced me it's hard to get a close to perfect panel. And also, packing up the monitor and carrying it to the store is annoying. I've spent too much time researching this monitor.

144 hz is great. QHD is great. The sales price of $400 is also good.


----------



## Astreon

well, I'm from Europe, so I have to pay the typical price of "American value + 50%". Hooray.

I'll order two of those soon, gotta start saving time by checking two per attempt - obviously after 7 attempts I don't hope for much but in the end I must finally get an OK one...

... right? o____O


----------



## vonHannawald

Hey,

I recently bought this Acer and I compared all the overdrive settings including FreeSync mode.

With FreeSync on, the ghosting is comparable to the overdrive setting "off".
Although I'm not that picky, I tested it out of curiosity with the UFO test.

Can somebody tell me, how to see/detected ghosting in games?
I tried to detect it in BF4 and CS and I switched the overdrive setting on and off, but I just can't see any difference at all.
I just see ghosting in the UFO test or when scrolling text on a white background really fast.

I think I'm either blind or just insensitive regarding ghosting?
Or does ghosting increase input lag?
I did not test in competetive game modes, though.


----------



## lefenzy

How much does the Eizo cost for you. It's 1000+ here.


----------



## vonHannawald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonHannawald*
> 
> Can somebody tell me, how to see/detected ghosting in games?
> [...]
> I think I'm either blind or just insensitive regarding ghosting?
> Or does ghosting increase input lag?
> ...


any ideas?


----------



## lefenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonHannawald*
> 
> any ideas?


See the post I made with photos

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581706/acer-xf270hu-1440-ips-144-hz-adaptive-sync-thread/750_50#post_26104829

Just believe what your eyes tell you. If it's usable in games, then it's fine.


----------



## elaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> Can someone with the XF270HUA please make a photo of the service menu?


Here's a picture of the service menu:


Edit: I have changed my monitor once since I had a couple of annoying dark pixels. The new panel seems quite fine. Would have loved to see an option to turn off the very bright power LED, though.


----------



## LunaTiC123

what's the freesync range on the newer versions of this monitor? (the one with the slim bezzels) been looking at it since it's around 530 euros vs the gsync xb271hu which is still 770~ EUROS









asking since I might sell my 1070 and get whatever amd gpu has around 1070 or 1080 performance, so is the freesync range still 40-144hz? read somewhere on amazon.com reviews that it's 23-144hz or something and now i'm confused, also does the overdrive work with freesync now ? everything was fixed?

been looking to get rid of my benq xl2411z and my other benq 1440p and just keep the dell as a side monitor for browsing stuff and a 144hz ips1440p one for gaming and stuff and I kinda wanna try my luck with these monitors ( yea i know... gambling is bad kids







)


----------



## MaKeN

There is no gpu from am currently that is near 1080 ... there is pne something close but not that close to 1070.

I guess we all with freesync monitors are waiting for vega card from amd in next few months.
And again, vega card would have freesync 2 support as i understand, soooo... idkn.


----------



## 8bitG33k

I just got this monitor and it is fantastic!

Can anyone tell me which settings people refer to when they say RGB settings, in the context of color calibration?

The only options I see are 3 labeled RGB Gain and 3 labeled RGB Bias. The other options are 6-axis Hue and 6-axis Saturate.

I am assuming the first 2 x 3 options are the RGB settings? So if a site recommends to set RGB to 50-45-46, I set all six of them?


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> I just got this monitor and it is fantastic!
> 
> Can anyone tell me which settings people refer to when they say RGB settings, in the context of color calibration?
> 
> The only options I see are 3 labeled RGB Gain and 3 labeled RGB Bias. The other options are 6-axis Hue and 6-axis Saturate.
> 
> I am assuming the first 2 x 3 options are the RGB settings? So if a site recommends to set RGB to 50-45-46, I set all six of them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> Got annoyed with the ugly yellow whites on the monitor and decided to calibrate it. The delta before calibrating was <7 which is horrible. Now the delta is <1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my calibrated ICM profile using a X.Rite i1 Pro. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9mKBasYjLxudzloUWhaY011NEU
> 
> Set these monitor settings after applying the profile.
> 
> Picture:
> Brightness 22
> contrast 50
> 
> For Color - set to user:
> 
> R Gain: 45
> G Gain: 48
> B Gain: 53
> 
> Enjoy the wonderful colors!


----------



## guywithtwohands

So what's the current consensus on these? Still full of quality control issues? I'm thinking about buying one, but don't really want to deal with what pretty much sounds like a guaranteed return process.


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guywithtwohands*
> 
> So what's the current consensus on these? Still full of quality control issues? I'm thinking about buying one, but don't really want to deal with what pretty much sounds like a guaranteed return process.


Wait for FreeSync 2 monitors.


----------



## lefenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guywithtwohands*
> 
> So what's the current consensus on these? Still full of quality control issues? I'm thinking about buying one, but don't really want to deal with what pretty much sounds like a guaranteed return process.


Well it depends how stringent you are. I did return one, but kept the second one. My first had no dead pixels, with tolerable bleed, but there was a yellowish left half that bothered me enough to try a return. The second seems to have less yellow, but white uniformity is not perfect. There is perhaps more bleed, and I noticed dust in one place (looks like fuzzy single dead pixel). But I decided to move on with life. I don't notice any issues with normal use.


----------



## Astreon

If CHG70 fails, we'll be stuck with XF270HUA as the only sensible IPS 144hz to buy.

There's Nixeus for Americans, but in Europe you can buy XF270HUA and that's it.

And after my first two... well... it was a horrible experience. I'm thinking that I should buy 10 and pick one that's worth a spit, then ship the rest back.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> Wait for FreeSync 2 monitors.


How do I apply your ICM profile for XF270HUA in Windows 10?

Is this screen worth the money for some casual gaming and browsing, or would the AOC Agon AG322QCX or Samsung CHG70 be better choices? Budget is maximum of 800 dollar.

Thank you!


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> How do I apply your ICM profile for XF270HUA in Windows 10?
> 
> Is this screen worth the money for some casual gaming and browsing, or would the AOC Agon AG322QCX or Samsung CHG70 be better choices? Budget is maximum of 800 dollar.
> 
> Thank you!


You can apply an ICM just like applying an ICC. I would get the CHG70 since it's VA, HDR, and FreeSync 2 also the FreeSync range is 48~144Hz


----------



## deadman3000

Just got a HUA. Not sure if I should return it or not. There is a weird pinched shadlow line down the right hand side and some backlight bleed as you can see below.


----------



## lefenzy

The left side of the panel tends to be slightly more yellow than the right in many models, and the right two corners usually have a bit of bleed as well. This is a typical model.

It's hard to tell how uneven the gray is in the first image. I'd say if you don't notice the problems in normal use, then keep it. The bleed seems minimal.


----------



## Astreon

uniformity seems pretty bad. Instant return for me. 3/4 of the screen is yellow, 1/4 is blue.


----------



## JackCY

Picture pls









Which of the IPS 27" 100Hz+ offers the most balanced pros and cons? You can include the rare Nixeus no one can buy almost for curiosity as an extra.


----------



## shtpost

Alright, I created an account to post this after reading these forums and several other for like 50 hours over the past 2 months. Initially, I held off on purchasing this monitor due to the arrival of the Nixeus Edg 27 and the Samsung CHG70. After the samsung turned out kind of lackluster (so far..), the Nixeus not bringing a whole lot of new to the table (using the same panel as xf270hu?) besides uglier bezels (yes, I know they have a good purpose) i decided to finally buy this, with the biggest contributor being my impatience. No dead pixels and I'm pretty happy with it. Here's a pic with brightness to 100


I can easily exchange/return this to micro center and I just got this earlier today, but I think I'll be keeping it.

Also, something interesting while taking a pic of this...the BLB looks way worse depending on your camera angle...


----------



## Astreon

try brightness 20.

Seems acceptable, but there are better panels out there. Heck, even XB271HUs can be absolutely BLB-free. For a monitor designed around the idea to use a wide ugly bezen in order to limit BLB, that's pretty lame.

my XB271HU in comparison:



that's brightness 20 and it looks even darker IRL.


----------



## shtpost

Quote:


> try brightness 20.
> 
> Seems acceptable, but there are better panels out there. Heck, even XB271HUs can be absolutely BLB-free. For a monitor designed around the idea to use a wide ugly bezen in order to limit BLB, that's pretty lame.
> 
> my XB271HU in comparison:
> 
> that's brightness 20 and it looks even darker IRL.


whats your contrast at? Also, put it to 100 with 50 contrast, I want to see what it looks like.


----------



## Astreon

My contrast is 50, most reviews indicate that the factory contrast for this monitor is pretty good and usually leave it in place during calibration









i'll post a photo of 100 brightness image when it gets a bit darker around here


----------



## MaKeN

I keep brightness at 60.... 20 is kinda dark for my taste


----------



## Astreon

Xf270hua is much darker than xb271hu, so you're probably doing the right thing


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> I keep brightness at 60.... 20 is kinda dark for my taste


I let my calibrator set my settings. At first I thought 22 brightness was low but after use the colors are gorgeous. These are the calibrated settings of my XF270HUA. The Delta E value was <7 before calibrating. After calibration I had a Delta E value of <1









Here is my calibrated ICM profile using a X.Rite i1 Pro. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9mKBasYjLxudzloUWhaY011NEU

Set these monitor settings after applying the profile.

Picture:
Brightness 22
contrast 50

For Color - set to user:

R Gain: 45
G Gain: 48
B Gain: 53


----------



## deadman3000

Whilst my panel has some backlight bleed and shadowing down the right side I can probably live with it. I calibrated using an old i1 puck and set the brightness to 25. I don't see too many problems in normal use (who stares at a black screen all day?).


----------



## Irev

I've had this monitor for a while now and love it


----------



## DuranXL

Cana nyone tell me how I would know whether I'm ordering the XF270HU or XF270HUA?

I can't find the HUA anywhere yet it seems to exist?

All I can find is UM.HX0EE.A01

Does the A01 mean it's the HUA?

So confusing

Thanks


----------



## Astreon

amazon sells the HUA model, albeit they have an error in the description which leads to XF270HU in case you want to buy XF270HUA (on amazon.de)


----------



## DuranXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> amazon sells the HUA model, albeit they have an error in the description which leads to XF270HU in case you want to buy XF270HUA (on amazon.de)


I saw it on amazon.de and it adds to my confusion.
At first, it had HUA in the title, but now it does not

https://www.amazon.de/Acer-XF270HU-Displayport-Reaktionszeit-2560x1440/dp/B01IHFIVQ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1501579424&sr=8-1&keywords=XF270HUA

Modellnummer XF270HU
Produktbeschreibung
CER XF270HUAbmiidprzx

So which is it?

edit:
also,
here is the same XF270HUAbmiidprzx
https://www.4launch.nl/product/396951/Acer-Monitor-Predator-XF270HUAbmiidprzx-27%22,-DVI,-HDMI,-DP,-Hub,-FreeSync-

but it has the same SKU (UM.HX0EE.A01) as all the ones that are only named XF270HU


----------



## deadkenny64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuranXL*
> 
> Cana nyone tell me how I would know whether I'm ordering the XF270HU or XF270HUA?
> 
> I can't find the HUA anywhere yet it seems to exist?
> 
> All I can find is UM.HX0EE.A01
> 
> Does the A01 mean it's the HUA?
> 
> So confusing
> 
> Thanks


I can confirm the HU panels listed at my Microcenter (Oh) are the new design with the "bezeless" design which I am assuming are HUAs. On the website is a picture of the old design. On sale at the moment. Panel is listed as um.hx0aa.a02 on label.


----------



## Electricglass

I can also confirm that it's the HUA model being sold at microcenter, just got my third one today... unfortunately each one I've gotten has had worse back-light bleed than the last

First unit


Second unit


Third Unit


Third unit with brightness set to 22


Is everyone's like this or am I just unlucky?


----------



## Astreon

Try to reduce exposure on your cam, it's hard to see the BLB


----------



## lefenzy

Is it possible to overclock the refresh rate of this monitor? Unfortunately googling for xf270 overclock takes me to this thread.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just picked one of these up from Acer -Factory Refurbished for $399.99, hoping I do ok on the lottery with this panel. I do plan on calibrating it out w/ my Spyder Pro which will help whenever I have to tweak photos in LightRoom and Photoshop. I couldn't see the reason to shell out the extra money for GSync since i have a GTX 1080 which should be able to drive this panel with zero issues.


----------



## deadman3000

Does anyone know if this monitor actually supports 10bits? I have the option in AMD's settings but when I apply it the screen goes blank then comes back and it's still on 8bits. The funny thing is when I play a movie with MadVR set to 10bit or above cntrl-j shows the settings as outputting 10bits in fullscreen exclusive mode via Direct3D11.


----------



## DuranXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadman3000*
> 
> Does anyone know if this monitor actually supports 10bits? I have the option in AMD's settings but when I apply it the screen goes blank then comes back and it's still on 8bits. The funny thing is when I play a movie with MadVR set to 10bit or above cntrl-j shows the settings as outputting 10bits in fullscreen exclusive mode via Direct3D11.


It does not


----------



## GraveNoX

Wall text incoming...

Have this monitor for 3 weeks and I want to share my experience. I'm coming from 1080p 60hz IPS 5ms, specifically LG M2452D-PZ.
I am not blown away by the smoothness. I was blown away by a Benq XL2411Z but returned it because of extremely bad colors.
I can see way more stuff that I didn't noticed before, but it's not blur free.
Sometimes I get stutter or something similar even by watching youtube. Transition from left to right or right to left is hitching sometimes (no talking about games)
I also had an LG OLED 55EC930V that didn't amazed me on color vibrancy, but it had natural colors and this means nature doesn't have vibrant colors.
I don't have many experiences with monitors so for me, XF270HU satisfies like 65% of my needs with all its problems. I really don't think there is a perfect monitors and to get 15% more satisfaction, I guess I needed at least €200 on top of €460 I paid for it. I have a GTX 780 so I can't test Freesync.

Pro's:
1. I am not blown away by the colors, but these colors reminded me about how OLED looked like.
2. Text sharpness is amazing
3. Text sharpness on 1920x1080 downscaled is amazing, maybe the monitor runs at 2560x1440 all the time and it's doing downscalling a little different than other monitors? I'm asking because if I check OSD for resolution, it's always 2560x1440 regarding of the resolution displayed. It's looks sharp at any resolution. I use it 1920x1080 at desktop.
4. Movies/TV Shows/Pictures have depth, I didn't get that on old monitor, basically I can tell the distance from my eyes and a tree from a picture
5. Noticeable difference between 120hz and 144hz, noticeable less input lag and less blur
6. I can distinguish more grey gradients. On old monitor if the background was grey and text was black, I couldn't read it with almost any setting, this may be the power of 8 bit vs 6bit+frc.
7. Amazing input lag
8. No dead pixels, no banding
8. I really like the colors but they are way different than old monitor.
9. Screen uniformity and Color uniformity. Colors barely change if I move from left to right, on old monitor when I stand in the middle of the screen, both sides had noticeable brighter colors and washed out. XF270HU is super smooth like a sheet of paper.
10. I perform way better in CSGO, I can track enemies way easier. I can see enemies at high distances, looks super sharp, even with or without anisotropic filtering. I can see exactly when I press the key to switch from knife to rifle. I can see the whole animation from start to finish. It's instantaneous. At first, it appears first on screen and then you bottom out the key on the keyboard, that's how fast it feels for me at first. Now my brain already learned this behaviour and now it's feels just normal. Plugged in old monitor, my mouse was basically stuttering on Windows, i really didn't wanted to enter the game after how bad it felt on Windows.
11. Menu buttons, very hard to use at first, but now it's super easy. Easier to change between profiles (old monitor had a remote and it was harder than XF270HU).
12. Height adjustment is amazing for me, I also like the base of the stand. I need space for my mouse.

Con's
1. When I put separate colors on the screen, the blue color is the only color that looks like blue
2. Too bright ? I am not finding the proper balance, if it's too dim, details disappear and become washed out, if it's too bright, I get tired.
3. Contrast above 40, the greys disappear, at 50 it's unusable, at 60 you better throw it to the window. At 50 I barely distinguish the grey when you click on Sound icon to change the sound volume (win 7/8). I keep at 39 or below, is it normal ?
4. IPS Glow, having some eye problems I barely notice when the monitor is on, but if I stand up, the monitor on its sides becomes grey on a complete black screen, if I move to the left, only the right side is grey. If I move to the right, only left side is grey.
5. Bad viewing angle from above ? Maybe because of IPS glow described above ?
6. Backlight bleed on top right and bottom right, easier to see (by me) the one from bottom right when I watch 21:9 movie. A little grainy text on bottom right because of the BB ?
7. I don't know if that Gain B from OSD really works above default setting.
8. The screen tends to be a TN and this means bright with less shadows so you can see dark corners easier, it's not meant for color accuracy. CTRL+A this text I'm writting right now, that blue color on the text look oversaturated.
9. Video card doesn't downclock at 144hz 1920x1080 or 144hz 2560x1440, even only browsing.
10.1 Can't enter UEFI using Displayport ONLY
10.2 Can't enter UEFI using Displayport+HDMI connected
10.3 Can enter UEFI using HDMI ONLY
10.4 Can't enter Windows without nvidia drivers installed.
10.5 My DVI-HDMI cable supports only 1920x1080 at 64hz with this monitor.
10.6 On Windows with Displayport connected, adding HDMI while computer is on, loses signal on displayport+HDMI.
10.7 On Windows with HDMI connected, adding Displayport while computer is on, loses signal on displayport+HDMI.
10.8 Installing nvidia drivers with HDMI connected, finishes installation and loses signal. Shutdown->unplug HDMI->plug DP->Windows works->UEFI don't works.
10.9 UEFI -> CSM Disabled made my monitor loses signal everywhere on Displayport, no longer signal on Windows, I needed to reset CMOS.
10.10 Monitor changes inputs automatically based on signal. Manually choosing DP while HDMI is connected, does nothing.
11. Can't overclock it, I really didn't looked too much into that.

Tried this https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/523992/tip-for-nvidia-users-using-hdmi-and-getting-accurate-color-format/ and no difference, I can see most of the squares so maybe it's already receiving 0-255 http://www.nicolaspeople.com/ch3rokeesblog/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/fullrgb_test.jpg

I have few more days, but I don't think I would return it. XB271HU was another option but at €700 is just too much for a monitor.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just received my XF270HU today, zero dead pixels, zero BLB and zero IPS Glow issues. Also it calibrated out beautifully with my spider Pro with minimal adjustments. So far very happy with this monitor since it looks like it will fill my work and play needs 100%.


----------



## MaKeN

Like 0 IPS glow? Really?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Not enough for me to notice


----------



## MaKeN

Mine is also 399$ refurbished ...
also a good panel , there is a bit of ips glow neer the buttons , but i prefer 80 brightness so.... mb because of that.


----------



## bill1971

How much frametime do you get from msi afterburner?in ms?in some games?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I personally use EVGA'S tool, but that's due to me running a GTX1080 (normally see from 95-130fps in Destiny 2 on ultra settings)


----------



## MaKeN

Why would that depend on a monitor ? I mean the fps? Or im missing something?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> Why would that depend on a monitor ? I mean the fps? Or im missing something?


Really it would depend on your hardware in the rig vs the monitor, I wouldn't know how FreeSync runs since I'm running Green Team till AMD Launches a real contender into the market


----------



## Tasm

Been using it for a year now, its simply an amazing hardware piece.

Other than having some glow on the corners, its really good.


----------



## Malinkadink

So i see that these monitors are now using what looks to be like exactly the same construction as the XB271HU and the only difference being the stand and one being gsync and this one being freesync.

I read that this supports a VRR of 40-144, Is that correct?

Also regarding overdrive, does this monitor have an active overdrive when using freesync as that is also important.


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> So i see that these monitors are now using what looks to be like exactly the same construction as the XB271HU and the only difference being the stand and one being gsync and this one being freesync.
> 
> I read that this supports a VRR of 40-144, Is that correct?
> 
> Also regarding overdrive, does this monitor have an active overdrive when using freesync as that is also important.


That is correct the VRR is 40-144

Overdrive is 'tuned' with Freesync enabled on the Displayport. When Freesync is enabled overdrive is as well and can't be switched on or off. At this point I would wait for HDR/Freesync 2 displays. I would also wait for more HDMI 2.1 Freesync monitors if you are planning on getting a Xbox One X.


----------



## QPSS

Does this monitor offer something like ULMB for non-AMD graphic cards?


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QPSS*
> 
> Does this monitor offer something like ULMB for non-AMD graphic cards?


Overdrive will work on nVidia cards using DisplayPort but you won't be able to use Freesync.


----------



## amstech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I wouldn't know how FreeSync runs since I'm running Green Team till AMD Launches a real contender into the market


Ice cold!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> That is correct the VRR is 40-144
> 
> Overdrive is 'tuned' with Freesync enabled on the Displayport. When Freesync is enabled overdrive is as well and can't be switched on or off. At this point I would wait for HDR/Freesync 2 displays. I would also wait for more HDMI 2.1 Freesync monitors if you are planning on getting a Xbox One X.


I'm currently on a Dell S2417DG and was looking to get this monitor and an XB271HU so i could still use gsync with the 1080 and have them side by side as they're identical panels and if i were to ever go AMD i'd have the option to use freesync as well. I want to wait for new monitors next year but i feel like we wont see many HDR freesync 2 or gsync for that matter monitors that are affordable and actually have comparable if not better image quality than current TVs.

I'm almost at the point of just getting an OLED TV for all my uses besides competitive fps games but using a 55" on a desk isn't super practical and i know LG is planning 40ish inch models but those are slated for 2019, always waiting waiting waiting.

I feel like going with these AHVA monitors that have been on the market for awhile would suffice for some time while monitors caught up to TVs in regards to HDR.

EDIT: The Dell i use now is great for gaming but im getting a bit tired of the poor viewing angles when browsing web pages and contrast is lacking too which takes the punch out of anything you display. I've tested the 1440p 144hz AHVA monitors before and they're a significant step up in IQ.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I'm currently on a Dell S2417DG and was looking to get this monitor and an XB271HU so i could still use gsync with the 1080 and have them side by side as they're identical panels and if i were to ever go AMD i'd have the option to use freesync as well. I want to wait for new monitors next year but i feel like we wont see many HDR freesync 2 or gsync for that matter monitors that are affordable and actually have comparable if not better image quality than current TVs.
> 
> I'm almost at the point of just getting an OLED TV for all my uses besides competitive fps games but using a 55" on a desk isn't super practical and i know LG is planning 40ish inch models but those are slated for 2019, always waiting waiting waiting.
> 
> I feel like going with these AHVA monitors that have been on the market for awhile would suffice for some time while monitors caught up to TVs in regards to HDR.
> 
> EDIT: The Dell i use now is great for gaming but im getting a bit tired of the poor viewing angles when browsing web pages and contrast is lacking too which takes the punch out of anything you display. I've tested the 1440p 144hz AHVA monitors before and they're a significant step up in IQ.


If you don't already own an oled, then you need to get one. The ones coming in 2019 should be 4k120hz as well so you can just repurpose the 55 inch for actual tv use only instead of tv+monitor combo. Going another 2 years without any oled is a no no.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> That is correct the VRR is 40-144
> 
> Overdrive is 'tuned' with Freesync enabled on the Displayport. When Freesync is enabled overdrive is as well and can't be switched on or off. At this point I would wait for HDR/Freesync 2 displays. I would also wait for more HDMI 2.1 Freesync monitors if you are planning on getting a Xbox One X.


OD will always be stuck at "normal" if you are using an AMD graphics card connect by DP. FreeSync enable or not doesnt doesnt matter.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> That is correct the VRR is 40-144
> 
> Overdrive is 'tuned' with Freesync enabled on the Displayport. When Freesync is enabled overdrive is as well and can't be switched on or off. At this point I would wait for HDR/Freesync 2 displays. I would also wait for more HDMI 2.1 Freesync monitors if you are planning on getting a Xbox One X.


Maybe we can expect a Freesync 2 update with the 165Hz revision of these panels coming from AUO in Q1 2018.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Maybe we can expect a Freesync 2 update with the 165Hz revision of these panels coming from AUO in Q1 2018.


What would be the point of that? Freesync 2 is primarily for freesync over hdmi support, and HDR. An updated 165hz version of this monitor would not come with HDR, so really the only benefit is the HDMI part which is moot on a PC.


----------



## lttenso

Hi... In regard to the overdrive not working with freesync and after a big research i was wondering one thought in my mind.... Some users report that the overdrive not working with freesync, saying they have done ufo tests in game or whith steam windows open... But they also claime dont see any diference in gaming with diferent overdrive settings... I was wondering if the overdrive settings are just working in games inside the gpu drivers, and forced even if you disable overdrive on the monitor... ?!


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lttenso*
> 
> Hi... In regard to the overdrive not working with freesync and after a big research i was wondering one thought in my mind.... Some users report that the overdrive not working with freesync, saying they have done ufo tests in game or whith steam windows open... But they also claime dont see any diference in gaming with diferent overdrive settings... I was wondering if the overdrive settings are just working in games inside the gpu drivers, and forced even if you disable overdrive on the monitor... ?!


Overdrive is enabled when FreeSync is enabled.

Quote directly from Acer Cory: https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/405267/xf270hu-overdrive-and-firmware-bugs
Quote:


> Sorry if I was not clear. Overdrive is 'tuned' with Freesync enabled on the Displayport. This is the reason Overdrive is not configurable in the OSD. It's already working.
> 
> Freesync does not work through HDMI, therefore Overdrive can be enabled/disabled with HDMI.
> 
> Cory


----------



## lttenso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> Overdrive is enabled when FreeSync is enabled.
> 
> Quote directly from Acer Cory: https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/405267/xf270hu-overdrive-and-firmware-bugs


sorry... i just think i was posting on the xf270hua page...


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lttenso*
> 
> sorry... i just think i was posting on the xf270hua page...


I have the XF270HUA, it's the same monitor as the XF270HU but it has thin bezels.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> Overdrive is enabled when FreeSync is enabled.
> 
> Quote directly from Acer Cory: https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/405267/xf270hu-overdrive-and-firmware-bugs


OD is enable by default if you use DP. You dont need freesync enable.


----------



## JackCY

Is this the thread for XF270HUA? Just arrived, sadly while it's quite good otherwise it has a bit poor white balance uniformity, warm left cold right and probably lower right corner glow a bit too high. Otherwise it seems very good so far compared to the disastrous AG322QCX that couldn't pass almost any single test.

Overdrive, normal is default and should be enabled/tuned with AMD cards, I'm on NV so I can set 144Hz locked and OD to anything I like, off/normal/extreme. Normal seems to work well. Extreme provides a nice oversharpening for bright to dark transitions but maybe also dark to bright, remains to be seen.
Cables are short and there is no carry handle on top of the monitor.

How to get to service menu? Holding left button while powering on doesn't seem to do it.
Never mind, I just got into it, have to press left button to open the service menu instead of grid. There is no F in menu or other stuff like the earlier video suggests for HU version.

Some recommended procedure when checking for BLB and glow? Glow is easy I think but BLB not when the glow is often stronger than BLB making the two hard to distinguish. Just shoot it from distance should do it to see BLB if any.

Gaming, so far no issues, it's not the fastest but even under OD normal it's decent, extreme works too and seems usable with some content giving things more sharpness in motion. The only issue I had so far is display size, had to adjust my FOV to compensate for the larger screen size over 24".

---

100% brightness, warm preset (default), gamma 2.2 (default)

BLB, 3m away:



Glow, as close as I can get comparable to where I watch from:



20% brightness, 1162:1 contrast reported:


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> Wall text incoming...
> 
> Have this monitor for 3 weeks and I want to share my experience. I'm coming from 1080p 60hz IPS 5ms, specifically LG M2452D-PZ.
> I am not blown away by the smoothness. I was blown away by a Benq XL2411Z but returned it because of extremely bad colors.
> I can see way more stuff that I didn't noticed before, but it's not blur free.
> Sometimes I get stutter or something similar even by watching youtube. Transition from left to right or right to left is hitching sometimes (no talking about games)
> I also had an LG OLED 55EC930V that didn't amazed me on color vibrancy, but it had natural colors and this means nature doesn't have vibrant colors.
> I don't have many experiences with monitors so for me, XF270HU satisfies like 65% of my needs with all its problems. I really don't think there is a perfect monitors and to get 15% more satisfaction, I guess I needed at least €200 on top of €460 I paid for it. I have a GTX 780 so I can't test Freesync.
> 
> Pro's:
> 1. I am not blown away by the colors, but these colors reminded me about how OLED looked like.
> 2. Text sharpness is amazing
> 3. Text sharpness on 1920x1080 downscaled is amazing, maybe the monitor runs at 2560x1440 all the time and it's doing downscalling a little different than other monitors? I'm asking because if I check OSD for resolution, it's always 2560x1440 regarding of the resolution displayed. It's looks sharp at any resolution. I use it 1920x1080 at desktop.
> 4. Movies/TV Shows/Pictures have depth, I didn't get that on old monitor, basically I can tell the distance from my eyes and a tree from a picture
> 5. Noticeable difference between 120hz and 144hz, noticeable less input lag and less blur
> 6. I can distinguish more grey gradients. On old monitor if the background was grey and text was black, I couldn't read it with almost any setting, this may be the power of 8 bit vs 6bit+frc.
> 7. Amazing input lag
> 8. No dead pixels, no banding
> 8. I really like the colors but they are way different than old monitor.
> 9. Screen uniformity and Color uniformity. Colors barely change if I move from left to right, on old monitor when I stand in the middle of the screen, both sides had noticeable brighter colors and washed out. XF270HU is super smooth like a sheet of paper.
> 10. I perform way better in CSGO, I can track enemies way easier. I can see enemies at high distances, looks super sharp, even with or without anisotropic filtering. I can see exactly when I press the key to switch from knife to rifle. I can see the whole animation from start to finish. It's instantaneous. At first, it appears first on screen and then you bottom out the key on the keyboard, that's how fast it feels for me at first. Now my brain already learned this behaviour and now it's feels just normal. Plugged in old monitor, my mouse was basically stuttering on Windows, i really didn't wanted to enter the game after how bad it felt on Windows.
> 11. Menu buttons, very hard to use at first, but now it's super easy. Easier to change between profiles (old monitor had a remote and it was harder than XF270HU).
> 12. Height adjustment is amazing for me, I also like the base of the stand. I need space for my mouse.
> 
> Con's
> 1. When I put separate colors on the screen, the blue color is the only color that looks like blue
> 2. Too bright ? I am not finding the proper balance, if it's too dim, details disappear and become washed out, if it's too bright, I get tired.
> 3. Contrast above 40, the greys disappear, at 50 it's unusable, at 60 you better throw it to the window. At 50 I barely distinguish the grey when you click on Sound icon to change the sound volume (win 7/8). I keep at 39 or below, is it normal ?
> 4. IPS Glow, having some eye problems I barely notice when the monitor is on, but if I stand up, the monitor on its sides becomes grey on a complete black screen, if I move to the left, only the right side is grey. If I move to the right, only left side is grey.
> 5. Bad viewing angle from above ? Maybe because of IPS glow described above ?
> 6. Backlight bleed on top right and bottom right, easier to see (by me) the one from bottom right when I watch 21:9 movie. A little grainy text on bottom right because of the BB ?
> 7. I don't know if that Gain B from OSD really works above default setting.
> 8. The screen tends to be a TN and this means bright with less shadows so you can see dark corners easier, it's not meant for color accuracy. CTRL+A this text I'm writting right now, that blue color on the text look oversaturated.
> 9. Video card doesn't downclock at 144hz 1920x1080 or 144hz 2560x1440, even only browsing.
> 10.1 Can't enter UEFI using Displayport ONLY
> 10.2 Can't enter UEFI using Displayport+HDMI connected
> 10.3 Can enter UEFI using HDMI ONLY
> 10.4 Can't enter Windows without nvidia drivers installed.
> 10.5 My DVI-HDMI cable supports only 1920x1080 at 64hz with this monitor.
> 10.6 On Windows with Displayport connected, adding HDMI while computer is on, loses signal on displayport+HDMI.
> 10.7 On Windows with HDMI connected, adding Displayport while computer is on, loses signal on displayport+HDMI.
> 10.8 Installing nvidia drivers with HDMI connected, finishes installation and loses signal. Shutdown->unplug HDMI->plug DP->Windows works->UEFI don't works.
> 10.9 UEFI -> CSM Disabled made my monitor loses signal everywhere on Displayport, no longer signal on Windows, I needed to reset CMOS.
> 10.10 Monitor changes inputs automatically based on signal. Manually choosing DP while HDMI is connected, does nothing.
> 11. Can't overclock it, I really didn't looked too much into that.
> 
> Tried this https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/523992/tip-for-nvidia-users-using-hdmi-and-getting-accurate-color-format/ and no difference, I can see most of the squares so maybe it's already receiving 0-255 http://www.nicolaspeople.com/ch3rokeesblog/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/fullrgb_test.jpg
> 
> I have few more days, but I don't think I would return it. XB271HU was another option but at €700 is just too much for a monitor.


LG M2452D-PZ was MVA not IPS.
Benq XL2411Z is a TN.

My XF270HUA:

To me on HUA the colors look solid and well balanced, not over extended too much red and green as was on AG322QCX Samsung new VA which was impossible almost to calibrate down to sensible colors especially for skin tones, the colors were a total mess there, HUA... great out of the box.
Sharpness is good for me, better than the Samsung VA with it's awful pixel structure.
1080p on desktop? Why? Blind? Let me try to check for scaling, I've only tried it in game and it lacked the native resolution sharpness. Oh yeah, OMG this is horrible, so blurry. It shows properly on monitor as 1920x1080px 144Hz, if you had 2560x1440px shown on monitor then you did the downscaling on GPU and then it entirely depends on what GPU with what settings did you use, the monitor scaling, is nothing impressive that one can do with modern scaling algorithms.
Input lag seems as low as all other monitors I've tried, it's not too high, that's for sure.
Pixels and dust so far OK.
As before colors are good and balanced to fit sRGB well.
Color temperature uniformity seems typical a bit off as on most IPS. Backlight a little too but the color temperature is more noticeable. Your old one was VA so yes the sides would look poor especially on large screen sizes it's horrible washed out on edges with VAs.
To me the 144Hz sure is better than 60Hz no problem to notice right away but the competitive advantage is minimal, it would need to be 480Hz+ for me to be fast enough and add strobing for motion blur reduction, then we're talking








OSD is near perfect for me, plenty options, hardware buttons, I would probably prefer to have the buttons on bottom and not front face but it's OK, only the LED I had to tape over, it's shining blinding blue without diffusion.
Stand is fine, good adjustment. Base is semi glossy which is a tiny bit annoying but when I update my lights it should get better and not reflect so much. The red ring I could do without, if I had plastidip I would spray it over.

Separate colors? I have no problems with colors at all, not expensive graphics IPS accurate but it's decent. Gamma and temperature can be adjusted and there is also endless user color adjustment using a dual 3 axis control and dual 6 axis control, pretty impressive to have so much control and I don't need it so far. Color uniformity is the only thing I can see on webpages, but it's also exaggerated by sitting wrong because text is from left so I may look more from left... left side is warmer and right edge is colder.
Mine is not too bright, I'm quite sensitive to bright monitors and have a fairly dark room, sure pure white is bright but otherwise it's OK and the contrast is decent compared to TN. Brightness range seems low enough as well as high enough.
Contrast over 50 it will clip 254 white, so 50 (default) is maximum on mine. Lower than 50 will reduce contrast by pulling down the max white point, so... just set it to 50 (default) to get the biggest contrast range without clipping, done. Your contrast or eyes seem wonky.
Yeah I have some IPS glow especially lower right corner is most noticeable with 21:9 movies.
Viewing angles are as good as it gets to me, the only thing better would be OLED probably. VA is miles behind and so is TN. Not counting the glow into angles, the colors stay as they should at any angle, brightness is OK, typical IPS, very good.
A tiny bit of BLB on right side of lower right corner, rest is minimal. Seems OK.
I do not touch any of the user color adjustments, the default, 50/50/50 etc. should give maximum brightness output to all colors, I'm using the default warm preset which tones down a bit the green channel which is otherwise a bit too bright, a tiny bit. sRGB mode to me seems to set colors to 50/50/50 even though it will say warm preset in the menu, there is some internal hackery and resetting of settings with sRGB, overall in comparison it looked the same as 2.2 gamma user default 50/50/50. The gain and bias are confusing, what is what? They seem to have the same effect when quickly trying them out and how do they differ from the 6 axis controls? Maybe I should read the manual








LOL, nope, mine definitely looks like an IPS in all regards, miles better than any TN in colors, contrast, accuracy. You've got a wonky panel, settings or eyes. CTRL+A the blue looks perfect to me, not oversaturated.
My 1060 seems to downclock fine with 2560x1440px 144Hz. 139MHz core. You must have something running in background or an odd GPU or driver that it locks to base clock for 144Hz.
DP only, UEFI POST shows fine, I can see the message to enter UEFI etc. no problem and I'm not even using the quick start option in OSD. Seems faster than my borrowed replacement TN to start up. UEFI shows fine, no problems.
Didn't bother with HDMI.
I already had NV drivers installed so no idea but I don't see a reason for basic Windows driver to not be able to support DP or HDMI 2560x1440px 60Hz which is what was default. Plus most new Win versions come with drivers for most popular hardware especially GPUs and it has plenty auto update even of drivers to be able to resolve it itself.
DVI... wouldn't bother at all with 2560x1440px 144Hz, just get DP or HDMI.
Are you connecting 1 monitor using 2 cables to a single GPU? Or 1 monitor to two computers? It has automatic source selection by default, it should work fine and allows me to select what input to show.
No problems with any DP, HDMI, UEFI, NV drivers at all.
UEFI CSM, always disabled, whether I have NV GPU or before with AMD GPU or with integrated Intel GPU. No problem. Your GPU may be the culprit if it doesn't have UEFI support and is too old. R9 280x had no issues, 1060 and HD4600 neither.
Auto selection I've turned off as I don't use it, it can be toggled on/off as well as any single input can be manually selected to be used. No problems. Perfect.
Don't feel like overclocking it, the gains of 10-20Hz over 144Hz are minimal.
My output in NV panel is set to 32bit, 8bpc, RGB, dynamic range Full.

Mine was around 517 EUR including 21% tax. Almost the same price I paid for the AG322QCX.

Size wise, yes 27" isn't that big but the 1440p fits it perfectly IMHO. 32" was large and one would have to sit more far which was impossible with the deep AG322QCX stand, the HUA stand I still have some 10cm to move it more far from me. 32" 1440p was too low PPI and 32" needs 4k desperately.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> 2. Too bright ? I am not finding the proper balance, if it's too dim, details disappear and become washed out, if it's too bright, I get tired.


I know this so well! but don't worry. Give it a month and you'll get used to it. I was really uncomfortable at first, the montor felt either too bright or too dull (while still being bright lol), but after a month I don't have problems anymore, I don't even change the brightness settings anymore. I'm happy with 25 brightness, 50 contrast on XB271HU now, even around the evening. XF270HU/HUA is less bright, so keep in mind that this does not relate 1:1 with your monitor.

TIP: save a present with reduced brightness and use it when it's dim/dark. Use the recommended brightness when you're in well-lit room. And have some patience. It will work out in the end.

These worked for me before adapting:

1. daylight: B 25, C 50
2. dim light: B 10, C 50
3. evening B 0 C 40


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Just received my XF270HU today, zero dead pixels, zero BLB and zero IPS Glow issues. Also it calibrated out beautifully with my spider Pro with minimal adjustments. So far very happy with this monitor since it looks like it will fill my work and play needs 100%.


Thanks to you and a few other reviews I've read I believe the factory refurbished models are the way to go. But we'll find out soon enough as I have one on the way from Acer's store.


----------



## JackCY

So far no issues racing on the XF270HUA, only had to update my FOV so it matches what I'm used to from smaller 24", no idea if I will go down the route to retrain for different FOV after 10+ years. It's noticeably larger when racing on it, glow doesn't seem to be a problem, it's simply that the UI elements on edges/corners are more far to look at. White is nice and white but gray colors tend to be a bit yellow, I think it may be from my shader preset where as other monitors were unable to show this in a noticeable way. On OCN webpage yeah the grays don't look uniform, other than that it's not noticeable. And that's at very low brightness, it is less of an issue at higher.
Maybe I should replay a first level of Doom, the demo to check for glow.

144Hz, it's nice and I would probably be a bit bummed to go back to 60Hz again but I've done it before and the difference isn't that tragic. One gets used to it. In OS, yeah higher Hz is nice for tracking mouse, but then the higher Hz don't really improve sample and hold motion blur that much as strobing would.


----------



## JackCY

XF270HUA

Yep, confirmed, the UI is "borked" in certain ways. For example the user color settings are GLOBAL, not LOCAL, as such they are shared among all saved presets that use user color








Can't have two presets with different user color. Tested this with color gains.

sRGB IMHO sets this: 65 brightness, 50 contrast, 2.2 gamma, 50/50/50 colors, that's it.

Color gain (multiplier) moves the peak value, 50 is maximum anything above will clip, no idea why they didn't do it 0-100 instead of 0-50 as 51-100 range is useless when it's clipping.
Color bias on the other hand works a little differently and as it's name suggests changes the balance of colors, not as a multiplier as much as gain does but it moves gray/black/white much more easily sort of like a tint filter. At best open Eizo test pattern or other colored and gray gradients and watch what each setting does, it's hard to spot otherwise on photos. I would leave bias alone and at default 50/50/50. Only change gain.
6 axis adjustment is more for "comedic" effect, such as you want to watch all movies Sin City colored or something. It works, but I'm not sure how useful would it be for calibrating, it's possible it's useful for that when one has a probe. Just leave it all reset to default 50.

2.2 gamma, anything below 5 black boost will clip 1/1/1 color. With 2.4 it's somewhere around 7-8 black boost. Considering it's an IPS the black colors are difficult to see but better than I remember my older IPS. The VA was also worse at this I think, because contrast, VA black crush or who knows, just too deep to see maybe, reasonable but I think on this IPS the blacks are easier to tell apart.


----------



## DarthBaggins

This is why I used a DataColor Spyder Pro to calibrate the color and temperature, the gamma on 2.2 but color temp is in the 3500-4000 range (I'd have to check to see the exact)


----------



## 113802

The delta E before calibrating was <7 which is horrible. Now the delta E is <1

Here is my calibrated ICM profile using a X.Rite i1 Pro. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9mKBasYjLxudzloUWhaY011NEU

Set these monitor settings after applying the profile.

Picture:
Brightness 22
contrast 50

For Color - set to user:

R Gain: 45
G Gain: 48
B Gain: 53

Enjoy the wonderful colors!


----------



## The Pook

Got mine a few weeks ago. Loving it over my wimpy little Dell 1080p/60hz/TN panel monitor









Glad I got a good unit first time around after seeing a lot of people here complaining about getting a bad unit repeatedly


----------



## JackCY

Thanks I may try some settings for "fun of it".
Watched a movie in dim room, lower right glow spans the whole quarter of the screen there, it's that bad at night/dim, I do still have a lamp behind monitor.
There was definitely one advantage with the Z24i (LG IPS), it had the display rotated and these more noticeable yellow glows were both up top where glow is harder to see, where as these AUO IPS have it on right side making the lower right borderline unbearable. During bright content it's fineish, but dark, nope nope nope. I can get used to the blacks being uniform gray or some little glow from corner but this seems too much at times







The slightly larger size 27" also makes glow more noticeable compared to a 24".

Aren't ICC adding banding etc.? Plus often get ignored by applications/games in fullscreen?

---

Haven't tried the ICC yet, to me I had to set 2.2 gamma, 40/40/50 gain, 50/50/55 bias to remove the yellowish tint and it still depends on aera on screen. At 25% brightness.


----------



## JackCY

All photos at equal settings in their series, 6500K, same distance to monitors etc. cropped later on. Only 4500K LED light behind XF270HUA, rest is off. All close photos for checking glow are from higher distance than where I sit as lens is 45mm wide I have to back up to get the whole 27" in it:

XF270HUA, user 2.2 gamma, 40/40/50 gain, 50/50/55 bias, brightness to match


Old cheap replacement TN, which has colors like a potato and is impossible to fine tune in OSD, brightness to match


User 2.2 gamma, 40/40/50 gain, 50/50/55 bias, 100 brightness
<-- "glow: You wanted black? How about amber?"

Standard warm 65 brightness


3m+ away, BLB
Standard warm 65 brightness


100 brightness, BLB, probably warm don't remember


Additional room lights 3000K are on.

Warm (Standard preset with 65 brightness)


Normal


Cool


User 2.2 gamma, 40/40/50 gain, 50/50/55 bias


User 2.2 gamma, 40/40/50 gain, 50/50/55 bias, with 35 brightness


For comparison, previous with older camera, 28mm wide for up close:

3m+ away, BLB



Glow up close, about where I watch from I think


Glow up close but with camera exposure locked to the doom photo



I have no idea how Lims cave got 6500K for warm preset, must have been a very different panel batch. Mine is definitely warm and far from 6500K nice pure white. Or it's a backlight difference... one never knows. My gamma is around 2.1 on lagom.nl when set to 2.2 in OSD, around 2.2 when set to 2.4 but I don't like the 2.4 setting for general use.

What can I say, XF270HUA, glow...
Sony A6000 IPS panel, glow...
Cheap old China phone IPS, NO glow... yeah that's right, I think they've actually put a polarizer on it, on a cheap china phone IPS 5" 1080p, goes magenta a little at an angle, but I can't get it to glow unlike the even smaller IPS display on A6000.

I don't think polarizers are that expensive to add, companies just don't wanna bother to.

User settings, one gets used to some settings but there is definitely a bit of red and green boost over blue. 46/45/50 50/50/50 might work best after eyes get used to it. The bias doesn't work well.


----------



## MaKeN

The only thing i hate in this monitor is that it takes about 4-5 sec at pc restart to list all the ports till it stops at hdmi ( in upper right corner)


----------



## lefenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> The only thing i hate in this monitor is that it takes about 4-5 sec at pc restart to list all the ports till it stops at hdmi ( in upper right corner)


It's possible to turn off auto input selection to keep it at the port your PC is using.


----------



## MaKeN

Mmm really?

Ill get home ill try to find it somewhere in the menu.... if you say its there

Edit: i cant find this option , can you point me plz


----------



## JackCY

I get no such listing on HUA, you have the older HU?
I've turned on quick start and it starts say 1-2sec even faster then before, the logo doesn't play in full length a brief black screen and it's on. Absolutely zero problems to catch POST messages.
Even with input auto detect I didn't notice any scanning but I always turn these off anyway. Even the crappiest cheapest monitors have input selection options for detect on/off and manual selection of input, well as long as it has at least 2 inputs of course







You will not get such fancy things with some older Korean monitors that have a single input and no OSD.

On HUA it's the first two options in system.


----------



## Camillo91

not this thread


----------



## JackCY

What green dot? Getting 3 samples all with stuck green pixel? Unlikely.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> Edit: i cant find this option , can you point me plz


Two spots to turn it off:


----------



## MaKeN

Heh , yea i see...
My monitor wont hove that option...
i guess mine is the first option not with thin bazels
But yeah my menu is super different


----------



## JackCY

Yeah you have the HU version probably, not HUA, I don't know that OSD but it should be there really.

There is a key icon, it should be there probably. Although on the even older blue OSD there is no auto input options at first glance on photos, only input selection but no auto on/off...


----------



## MaKeN

Yes there is no auto on off ... i have called complaining about that to acer , they told me to change the mobo or rma the monitor...
but this thing is really annoying...
if there would be any way to flash / update this monitor to newer version...


----------



## JackCY

They might have changed the whole electronics on HUA, I don't remember but someone posted the differences here earlier. XF270HUA has parts from other versions. Acer makes a total mess of the version naming vs panel type and stand used. They don't even bother listing all products on their webpage like this HU and HUA cheaper models neither do they sell them everywhere unfortunately. As Astreon said it I believe these are rejected panels from the more expensive XB271HU and HUT put into a cheaper less fancy chassis/stand. Not that you don't get lottery with XB271HU/T they get it as well.

Try using DP and not HDMI, maybe DP is the first source to scan.


----------



## MaKeN

I tried all possible cables, it does that scan anyway....


----------



## JackCY

I would rather have a perfect panel with scanning than defective panel and no scanning.
If it's good otherwise, it's fine, unless you do 100 restarts a day because you OC for a living, then sure I do understand any frustration when it comes to a monitor starting slow, scanning for input and what not.


----------



## JackCY

So I've made a completely unscientific measurement with my a6000 camera and the color temperature reported is as follows:

6200K most of left side, 6300K center, 6600K close to right edge, on top of that all of them have a 1 step toward magenta correction, I guess it's detecting it too green. That's on the standard preset 2.2 gamma, warm, 65 brightness. Where does the panel look best? About a narrow vertical space right in the middle between center of screen and right edge. Left is yellow tinted, right is blue tinted.
I don't know if 400K is too big a difference but to my eyes it is. Tried measuring it on white and several gray backgrounds, pretty much the same result consistently.


----------



## JackCY

XF270HUA unit #2 arrived, so far it looks as another pass. Yellow tint mostly gone and at least now it's centered on the screen for the tint that remains. The difference in how white and gray look default warm profile is big. Sadly the right edge seems to have low backlight level (and colder color temperate) it drops off quite sharp 5cm from the edge and left and top have the same issue just a little less noticeable. User 50/50/50 is more extended and this unit has more gamut clearly. Where as first unit the difference between warm and user 50/50/50 is almost none.

Glow... let's see I think it's even worse actually from seeing it initially.
Yeah as expected the glow is just insane on this, even worse than unit #1. How can they even, seriously, let this leave the factory.

If I didn't want to take pictures for future comparisons and for you people, I would just pack this thing right back.

Even at custom settings to tone down the crazy red and green channel extension it seem a tiny bit sharper probably because of higher contrast ratio by a little bit. And there is probably no way in hell to get these two units to match via OSD settings XD The colors are better in user mode on #2 for sure because the yellow tint is much lower.

Well the blue channel is even weaker on #2 but it does heave less yellow tint and my custom settings are quite close to the warm preset on it.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> XF270HUA unit #2 arrived, so far it looks as another pass. Yellow tint mostly gone and at least now it's centered on the screen for the tint that remains. The difference in how white and gray look default warm profile is big. Sadly the right edge seems to have low backlight level (and colder color temperate) it drops off quite sharp 5cm from the edge and left and top have the same issue just a little less noticeable. User 50/50/50 is more extended and this unit has more gamut clearly. Where as first unit the difference between warm and user 50/50/50 is almost none.
> 
> Glow... let's see I think it's even worse actually from seeing it initially.
> Yeah as expected the glow is just insane on this, even worse than unit #1. *How can they even, seriously, let this leave the factory.*
> 
> If I didn't want to take pictures for future comparisons and for you people, I would just pack this thing right back.
> 
> Even at custom settings to tone down the crazy red and green channel extension it seem a tiny bit sharper probably because of higher contrast ratio by a little bit. And there is probably no way in hell to get these two units to match via OSD settings XD The colors are better in user mode on #2 for sure because the yellow tint is much lower.


Sorry to hear about #2 not being the one. As for leaving the factory like this is because most people don't know any better to examine their monitors or would know what to look for when they see it to notice anything. In some cases ignorance is bliss and that is what the manufacturers are counting on it seems when it comes to computer monitors. Doesn't matter how much your paying quality control is week. QC cost them money probably more profitable to just exchange rather than put money into QC.

Just curious if you had time to game on it and what you though regarding the actual gaming on this monitor?

You trying for #3 ?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Sorry to hear about #2 not being the one. As for leaving the factory like this is because most people don't know any better to examine their monitors or would know what to look for when they see it to notice anything. In some cases ignorance is bliss and that is what the manufacturers are counting on it seems when it comes to computer monitors. Doesn't matter how much your paying quality control is week. QC cost them money probably more profitable to just exchange rather than put money into QC.
> 
> Just curious if you had time to game on it and what you though regarding the actual gaming on this monitor?
> 
> You trying for #3 ?


#3 depends on Amazon, I have to return #1 and #2 I won't keep either so will see if they want to ship me #3 quickly or I don't really mind sending these two both back at once as two packages and then they can ship me a #3, 4,5,6, ...
I know how a decent IPS should look like as I had one with no tints and no crazy color adjustments to get it balanced. But R.I.P. Z24i it's gone.
All I can say is that they do seem to set the warm, normal, cool presets for each panel/monitor as in user settings at full range 50/50/50 the panels differ a lot and if these warm etc. presets were generic and single preset for all units they would be way worse than they are. I guess they try and calibrate it via OSD preset settings, each one of them using some machine that writes the settings or LUT in, you know just plug it in, run, next unit, next, next, then disconnect all and bring a new batch to run and test.

I've played on #1 no problem, there is minimal smearing comparable to other IPS and TN under 10ms response time, it's not a strobed 240 or 480Hz sure so there is some perceived blur when tracking but it's as good as it gets for IPS without strobing. Gaming and movies are fine as long as glow is not too much which it can be for some dark ones.

OSD is not color preset adjusted so one can see just how yellow it is on #2 at full 50/50/50 colors.

I'm running both now side by side in clone mode, just gotta swap them physically tomorrow. Once dialed in both of them, took a while by the eye the difference between the two that sticks out most is color temperature uniformity and yellow tinting location difference. And of course angles and glow are worse on #2 from what I could observe.
The lottery is as bad as people say.

It's definitely difficult to set them when there is yellow tint.

Still the more expensive options with same panel have the same even more issues. For gaming yes they are usable as long as you don't play only dark games, then IPS is not suitable not in 27" it's probably too big to get a reasonable glow, they do exist but are rare I think.
OSD is a little finicky, in user color mode, do not switch to warm etc. to compare as switching back not all the user settings get applied immediately, it's best to create two whole custom profiles and compare that way. Bias changes can help with the tintting but only so much and above 50 again is clipping and under 50 changes gamma of each color channel making image overall even darker.

It's usable but for the money... well it depends for each what quality they want for the cost. Even these cheapest 27" 1440p 144Hz IPS aren't that cheap compared to what we used to pay for monitors until now and how much other monitors cost. The 144Hz seems to be treated as an exclusivity by monitor and panel makers too I suppose and double the price when quality is worse overall just because it has 144Hz electronics stuck to it.

There is no monitor one can buy these days and be sure to get what is advertised and worth the money spent, maybe beside the cheapest PLS/IPS etc. that cost $150, not $500-1000.

To me I have not noticed that 144Hz would give me an advantage, sure it's that tiny bit smoother and responsive but it's not a strobed 480Hz OLED for sure








Compared to VA there is no smearing to speak of and in games I even ran extreme OD for that tiny bit better clarity and didn't notice crazy trails of overshoot or anything, again if the responses were slow as VA then yes these overshoots would be easily visible as bright trails behind dark objects and vice versa.

For competitive... I would recommend a TN with strobing. For overall mixed usage, I think IPS is the best until OLED arrives. And I have to agree with Lim's cave that IPS > VA when it comes to these 144Hz panels.

---

#2 worse contrast when colors are tuned as red and green are way stronger than blue channel. Overall it's a worse panel in everything but yellow tinting. On the other hand the red and green are so strong compared to blue channel if not tuned down everything will be yellow anyway.
I don't know what they are doing with the AHVA/IPS at AUO but this is not how IPS is supposed to look like when it comes to color temperature uniformity and lack of any tint.

Sure both units can be used for gaming, movies, ... but reading webpages? Nah it's way too noticeable, I simply open up OCN and see all this garbage, don't need any special test images, OCN webpage is perfect for it with all the various gray color tones. If it was at least uniform one can tune it but it's not uniform.
Both units are March 2017 made. #2 has about 11000 higher SNID I suppose that's a serial number.


----------



## iRUSH

Backlight bleed on these are strong. Mine is bleeding like a champ. Had 36 hours with it.

Rather than switching this out half a dozen times till something tolerable arrives , what is out there at 2k 144 that has an amazing panel?


----------



## Malinkadink

Those with bad panels are you getting the newer frameless bezel version just like how the XB271HU is or are you getting the older one with the framed bezel? From what i understand the newest XF270HUs are all now using the frameless bezel like the gsync version and that means a greater chance of getting a panel with very little to no backlight bleed as the panel assembly is different.

I recently had a XF270HU to test without the framed bezel and it was a very very good sample with only a light amount of bleeding just above the center logo that i fixed by wedging a credit card in between the screen and bezel wrapped in a thin microfiber cloth to avoid scratching for like 30 minutes and it relieved the pressure and fixed the bleed in that spot. I'm sure the same would work for any other corner of the monitor so long as the bleed isn't outrageously bad to begin with.


----------



## JackCY

I will try take pictures today and post them for glow and bleed to compare the 2 units I have, as I need to send the first one back but have been busy for a week to have any time to document the two monitors on pictures.

The XF270HUA, both seem to have close to no BLB and that is IMHO thanks to the outer plastic shell design called zero frame so there is only bottom edge that may push on the panel but even that can be loosed by a screw.
What I did notice though is that the panels themselves inside their metal frames have bent corners and this might be causing the excessive glow to me, I don't know why it would glow more as that should be more of a quality of material and manufacturing issue but both units have considerable bend on lower right corner of the panel itself within it's metal frame.

Don't confuse BLB and glow, most IPS glow and not BLB. If you stand in dark room look at black screen from 3m+ away, that is BLB if you see bright spots. When you are close 60-100cm then that is glow what you will mostly see. Blue on 2 corners and yellow on other 2, older LG IPS used to have the less noticeable blue glow on bottom but these AUO panels have them on left and the more annoying yellow glow on right, as such lower right corner suffers the most to notice glow.

Do not buy any framed IPS panel unless they know what they are doing as any pressure on the panel on top or side can cause BLB or other issues. Which is what plagues all the previous models that don't use frameless design.

The center bottom has a screw, lossen it, it will remove BLB around the bottom center logo.

I'm not sure anyone even sells XF270HU anymore, it should all be frameless design now from Acer. XF270HUA, XB271HUT are the latest I think, all else are left over stock.


----------



## JackCY

Any specific requests for XF270HUAs comparison? I'm taking pictures right now, just finished. Not doing pursuit though it's a pain to do without slider.

Unit:
#1: strong yellow tint but better balance of color channels. Poor color temperature uniformity. User settings: gain 45,45,50, bias 47,46,50.
#2 slightly worse contrast, glow and left, top, right edges have dimmer and colder 5cm around them. Red and green channel are way stronger than blue. User settings: gain 42,43,50, bias 45,46,50. It looks tiny bit clearer with custom settings vs custom settings, better contrast once colors are somewhat corrected, it's odd but it can be seen that #2 is "sharper"/more contrast.
And these user settings still don't make them look the same at least not at 5-15-25 brightness I use with them, it's impossible with this color uniformity to match even a single display on it's own.

#3 should finally be enroute after endless attempts of either talking to an AI handling customer service or someone behaving like it with their copy paste skills, #1 is leaving.

They can both be used for multimedia, say what you would use a TV for, such as movies, games, ... but for PC work even just browsing web pages, actually browsing webpaged is the nr. 1 thing that reveals these poor color temperature uniformities and other things. Movies with black bar in dim room of course expose a lot of the glow and BLB issues.


----------



## Koogiking

I just got this at Microcenter to replace my old XB270HU that I broke. Got it for 399.99 and was also able to get a $50 2 year accidental damage replacement plan as a courtesy. So far loving it.

I have a GTX 780 right now so can't use Freesync, but still its worth it. I don't think 200+ extra is worth GSync even though it is nice. I guess my next card will be an AMD one


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> I just got this at Microcenter to replace my old XB270HU that I broke. Got it for 399.99 and was also able to get a $50 2 year accidental damage replacement plan as a courtesy. So far loving it.
> 
> I have a GTX 780 right now so can't use Freesync, but still its worth it. I don't think 200+ extra is worth GSync even though it is nice. I guess my next card will be an AMD one


Lol yeah the G-Sync tax is unjustified these days.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Lol yeah the G-Sync tax is unjustified these days.


Especially now that no version of G-SYNC has any advantage over FreeSync 2.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Especially now that no version of G-SYNC has any advantage over FreeSync 2.


Except quality control so you know it won't be flickering at below 90fps. I guess that's why we didn't see the G-sync version of CHG70 released.


----------



## JackCY

Gsync has the same flickering issues as Adaptive Sync, they are very similar technologies with the same drawbacks. If you read reddit Nvidia and AMD you will see both GPU options have flickering issues, some are related to hardware and driver selection some not and flickering exists on both NV and AMD.
It will take some time before they polish their drivers and communication with the monitor. But in case of NV they are in control of it all yet there still is flicker too, and NV can do adaptive sync, they do on some cards, certain pro cards and laptops, but they refuse to on desktop to keep a hold of their market share by locking customers in.
Have not seen a mention of Nix free NV driver supporting adaptive sync, not sure any of the Nix drivers at all support it, can't test.

How is the color temperature uniformity on your unit Koogiking?

Both my units had a little bit of BLB, it could be altered by pressing the panel sides, but it was not much of the hotspot kind it was wide but observable when altered that a yellow tint is getting weaker etc.

#1, #2
Set to 6500K on camera, a bit more far than where I sit:
 <--There is a bit of BLB hotspot on lower right edge and bottom right, not too bad though.
At the screen:


The variance so far between even just two units is quite big.

Rest of photos, I will probably process it all at the end together for all units. Sadly probably both of my cameras will make "artifacts" when focused precisely because of the filters or just matching pixels on screen to sensor pixels, pulled focus later to get rid of it, will see, hard to tune it in manual mode when it looks right on camera but then differently on PC :/ I will rather trust the camera display and OLED viewfinder than any of uncalibrated PC monitors.

The standard preset on #2 equals to custom color preset gain 38/38/50, bias 50/50/50, at least to my eyes. That's how much they had to tone down the red and green on this panel on #2.

#3 yellowish tint again, seems to be the same crappy batch as #1 from quickly looking at it, warmest around 25% from left coldest on right side, I could swear this is the same monitor as #1 so far, all 3 so far are March 2017 made. Default settings on #3 equal to user color: gain 41/44/50, bias 50/50/50. In comparison #2 is reddish, #3 yellowish, the difference is especially observable on light shades of blue on photos and overall yellowish tint reduces color contrast and perceived contrast. #3 = #1, no idea how but they can manufacture the same crap panel twice in the same month, on uniform gray the same yellowish issue shows up clearly. #2 has about similar white brightness using 5 levels lower brightness because it doesn't have this yellowish tint that blocks light on #3 and probably did on #1 as well.

AUO









The saga continues, worst yet, #3 has sparkle on black screen, countless, literally countless brightspots some are faint but 3+ are fairly bright dual pixel groups. Wasn't IPS supposed to go black when OFF and VA white when OFF? I don't know, maybe they are stuck in ON state, it does look like it's in the matrix so it's either pixels/their parts themselves or the space in between them is leaking light.

It has the same awful glow and near no BLB again (zero frame design seems to work so far, even the logo screw didn't seem to need adjustment, on #2 it does have an effect). Well actually there is BLB on lower right corner same as the previous two, the lower right corner is again bent inside it's metal frame and putting a pressure behind the corner to bring it more toward viewer does remove some of that yellow tint in the glow etc. indicating there is some BLB on right and bottom around bottom right corner, the typical lower right edge BLB tiny hotspot is present as well.

R.I.P. Acer. When a user can easily spot panel and frame manufacturing defects, AUO and Acer are doing something seriously wrong, cost cutting manufacturing in Asia... anyone making panels and monitors in EU, anyone anyone? :/ I think some TVs are assembled in EU but that's about it.


----------



## Foclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> I just got this at Microcenter to replace my old XB270HU that I broke. Got it for 399.99 and was also able to get a $50 2 year accidental damage replacement plan as a courtesy. So far loving it.
> 
> I have a GTX 780 right now so can't use Freesync, but still its worth it. I don't think 200+ extra is worth GSync even though it is nice. I guess my next card will be an AMD one


I just got mine from Microcenter as well for the same price. I ended up going with the 3 year accidental damage replacement plan.

I can't use Freesync due to having a 980 GTX







. My next card will most likely be AMD.

I noticed some bleed on the corners, but if this is why people have been returning the monitors, then I think people need to take a breather from this forum. Bleed is pretty much on all IPS panels.

Great monitor overall.


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Especially now that no version of G-SYNC has any advantage over FreeSync 2.


Really. What about:

1) Guaranteed minimum refresh rate of 30Hz (going below minimum refresh rate is never perfect even with LFC / the G-Sync equivalent)
2) Variable overdrive that is STILL not a requirement of FreeSync 2
3) ULMB / strobing mode that is STILL not a requirement as well

G-Sync is currently ahead and will still be ahead until the FreeSync certification program tightens up quality control like Nvidia does with G-Sync.


----------



## JackCY

Photos:

Acer XF270HUA user experiences (picture heavy)

started on 12/27/17
•

0 replies
•

124 views


----------



## Foclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Photos:
> 
> Acer XF270HUA user experiences (picture heavy)
> 
> started on 12/27/17
> •
> 
> 0 replies
> •
> 
> 124 views


*shrugs* Monitor seems fine to me coming from another IPS monitor.


----------



## JackCY

Yeah well, #3 has bright spots all over it, but probably not seen on the photos posted. #1 and #3 have strong warm left side and cold white side by 800K color temperature difference, that's a lot and seen immediately just not easily from photos for untrained eye. #2 has warm color temperature more extended over screen center to right side but 5cm away from right edge it drops sharply and very noticeably. All of them have yellowing areas to a different degree. #2 has the worst BLB and glow, especially glow is noticeably worse than other 2 units otherwise I would call it "passable" :/ It also has "cracks"/scratches inside it's panel, visible when light hits the screen at a flat angle. IMHO all 3 panels are QC rejects from Acer's more expensive models.

#1 and #3, yellowish overall:


#2, reddish overall with "less" yellow tint:


#4 is not happening, they might look into their stock first to check for a bad batch, will they truly or not, who knows.

I've had IPS before for years and seen quite a few units, this is not how bad color temperature uniformity should be on IPS nor the glow. Sure it's never perfect but the differences these units have is too big. 800K range is huge you can notice that even on photos and multimedia, not just webpages or vector graphics, hell even in games I would see the yellowing and warm vs cold differences, but sure not everyone has great sight and some just pass it over and don't care.

OCN webpage footer, decent grayish color, center of screen it looks decent and gray, move it to bottom of screen it turns to yellow trash and you can also see on any gray horizontal bars the whole range of warm and cold differences across the screen.

Might have kept #2 if it didn't have the crazy yellowing and worst glow and worst angles.



The issue on #3, endless amount of bright subpixels and parts of subpixels:



All are tiny bit blurry compared to a monitor with neutral sharpness:

XF270HUA:


Neutral sharpness old El cheapo TN:
 <--This is how it's supposed to look, no rectangles popping out.


----------



## Malinkadink

Got an XF270HU, little bleed, 1270:1 contrast, good 2.2 gamma tracking, overall very good after calibration, no dead pixels either. However, after giving it a once over on full black, white, rgb screens i noticed this flashlight looking dot on full white, it appears in RGB as well, but absent on black. Not even sure what to call it, sits in the lower left corner of the screen.


----------



## Malinkadink

Got a replacement today, this ones good, bit more bleed, but i reckon it'll lessen a bit with time as the monitor settles in with heating and cooling cycles. Planning to use a bright bias light behind it anyway to help with the glow/bleed which anyone with an IPS panel should be using to make darker scenes tolerable with an IPS.


----------



## JackCY

No crazy yellow left side blue right side color temperature differences? Or brightness differences being too much out of whack?


----------



## Malinkadink

JackCY said:


> No crazy yellow left side blue right side color temperature differences? Or brightness differences being too much out of whack?


100% brightness 2 feet from the monitor, i guess it looks okay?


----------



## Arizonian

That looks good. Congrats


----------



## Foclock32

*sharpness*

Hi. Is there any chance to modify the sharpness manually?

Super sharpness is too much
Normal calibrated settings are not good enough for texts..


----------



## kellycohenxud

Greetings,

I am having XF270HUA (the bezel-less version). Since I haven't upgraded my station yet i wanted to know if someone owning this monitor have tried to use it with HDMI2.0
Most likely i will get some laptop with nVidia Pascal GPU since AMD doesn't provide adequate cards in laptops. That means no FreeSync, which is no problem with me, but i want to know if the monitor supports [email protected] over HDMI2.0 as stated in the manual here.

Please if someone uses this monitor and have HDMI2.0 capable device test if the monitor can handle [email protected]


----------



## Mr Nightman

kellycohenxud said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am having XF270HUA (the bezel-less version). Since I haven't upgraded my station yet i wanted to know if someone owning this monitor have tried to use it with HDMI2.0
> Most likely i will get some laptop with nVidia Pascal GPU since AMD doesn't provide adequate cards in laptops. That means no FreeSync, which is no problem with me, but i want to know if the monitor supports [email protected] over HDMI2.0 as stated in the manual here.
> 
> Please if someone uses this monitor and have HDMI2.0 capable device test if the monitor can handle [email protected]


Pretty sure I read that one of the 2 hdmi ports will do 144hz. I think the XF270HU is basically the same screen , and it lists hdmi 2.0 2k @144hz in a timing table chart in the user manual.

I did receive my own HUA yesterday as a second 144hz monitor, tried pubg and noticed some motion blurring, may have to mess with overdrive a bit today. Other than that the 2k ips is very nice to look at, seemed to luck out with this quality refurb


----------



## JackCY

Malinkadink said:


> 100% brightness 2 feet from the monitor, i guess it looks okay?





Arizonian said:


> That looks good. Congrats


I would agree.

There is a bit of yellowing/greening on left edge and minimal on right edge and left and right edges are darker in brightness, otherwise it looks fairly uniform. If it looks good to you, keep it, it is not so easy to tell from photos but some stuff is and I photograph every or almost every monitor I try for posterity and sharing online so others can see before purchase what they may get.



Foclock32 said:


> Hi. Is there any chance to modify the sharpness manually?
> 
> Super sharpness is too much
> Normal calibrated settings are not good enough for texts..


I think not, see my previous comments the sharpness is not neutral and is a little blurry, the super sharpness is a useless option and I don't remember there being a sharpness adjustment otherwise.
It is OK for text use though not ideal. I'm on C27HG70 right that has neutral sharpness and I use the default setting untouched, yet even with the pixel layout being equal I find it not ideal for text, maybe it's a touch too small for me at this PPI, that seems to be it.



kellycohenxud said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am having XF270HUA (the bezel-less version). Since I haven't upgraded my station yet i wanted to know if someone owning this monitor have tried to use it with HDMI2.0
> Most likely i will get some laptop with nVidia Pascal GPU since AMD doesn't provide adequate cards in laptops. That means no FreeSync, which is no problem with me, but i want to know if the monitor supports [email protected] over HDMI2.0 as stated in the manual here.
> 
> Please if someone uses this monitor and have HDMI2.0 capable device test if the monitor can handle [email protected]


I believe it supports 144Hz with adaptive sync over HDMI, see specs, I do not use HDMI only DP and DVI on older monitors.

---

Right now I'm checking my sample photos and notes as this monitor has dropped down to 400 EUR from it's 500+ EUR making it an interesting deal.
Though I am not sure it is worth buying considering the number of issues with it when it comes to color temperature uniformity being very hard to get uniform unit, pixel defects, excessive glow, trouble with sharpness... 400 EUR is a decent price but still, these issues for that price... I might pass and wait.


----------



## LordDain

After a lot of searching around for the 'perfect' monitor I came to the conclusion the perfect 27" 1440p 144hz FS monitor does not yet exist. I've bought both a TN 27" AOC screen and a MSI Optix 27" VA monitor (curved) and returned them both after trying them for 2 weeks.

I couldn't bear the whitish glow from the VA panel and the bad viewing angles from the TN and as my main screen already was an IPS I ordered the XF270HUA (it's either the Acer or the Asus MQ279, and honestly the stories going around regarding the BLB and Asus QC and the limited FS range made it an easy choice to go with the Acer).

I think I've gotten a really good panel in the 'lottery' and I'm quite happy. I've made some photos with my Galaxy S7:

Service menu









100% Brightness









Lights low and Brightness 25%









On the last picture you can clearly see (or let me rephrase, my phone camera clearly sees it) that the topright is more yellowish where the topleft is more blueish. I can't really make this out with the naked eye though, so it doesn't bother me.
Blacklightbleeding is almost non existent, the first few times looking for it I could spot just a bit BLB above the bottom center logo, but it doesn't bother me a lot.

I am really happy with this monitor and I'll be keeping it. Very lucky I guess!

PS. I have been in contact with Acer and they confirmed to me that this model is end of production and there is no (known) successor yet to replace this.


----------



## 12345us3r

Looks like an average unit to me. I had multiple Acer monitors that looked similar, I returned all of them. The IPS glow is just too bright to not be distracting.


----------



## JackCY

LordDain said:


> After a lot of searching around for the 'perfect' monitor I came to the conclusion the perfect 27" 1440p 144hz FS monitor does not yet exist. I've bought both a TN 27" AOC screen and a MSI Optix 27" VA monitor (curved) and returned them both after trying them for 2 weeks.
> 
> I couldn't bear the whitish glow from the VA panel and the bad viewing angles from the TN and as my main screen already was an IPS I ordered the XF270HUA (it's either the Acer or the Asus MQ279, and honestly the stories going around regarding the BLB and Asus QC and the limited FS range made it an easy choice to go with the Acer).
> 
> I think I've gotten a really good panel in the 'lottery' and I'm quite happy. I've made some photos with my Galaxy S7:
> 
> Service menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Brightness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lights low and Brightness 25%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the last picture you can clearly see (or let me rephrase, my phone camera clearly sees it) that the topright is more yellowish where the topleft is more blueish. I can't really make this out with the naked eye though, so it doesn't bother me.
> Blacklightbleeding is almost non existent, the first few times looking for it I could spot just a bit BLB above the bottom center logo, but it doesn't bother me a lot.
> 
> I am really happy with this monitor and I'll be keeping it. Very lucky I guess!
> 
> PS. I have been in contact with Acer and they confirmed to me that this model is end of production and there is no (known) successor yet to replace this.


#1 your phone camera is worse than my 2014 cheapo China phone, it warps the image making monitor look curved in the middle LOL Seriously Samsung S7? They can't even make a phone camera right anymore.

The yellow/blue corners are IPS glow.

Can't see much from the warped white with some weird rectangle on it.

Maybe, reasonable if you're OK with the glow and BLB which it certainly has some, they all do.

As far as end of production goes, my guess is from seeing shops lately dropping discounts left and right on these 2015 AHVA panel based monitors that AUO has indeed made an improved successor version of this panel as was rumored but no one has yet revealed any monitors using it. So of course they are trying to flush the supply clean, sell stuff out and then they will announce a new product is arriving. Because if they announce now, good luck selling this old junk, it would stay in warehouses longer forcing even higher discounts.

I am tempted to try another XF270HUA but really that image sharpness thing... they just had to mess that up. It kills it for me as any cheapo 2009 old as hell TN has perfect sharpness by not messing with sharpness of the input image, I don't know how many decades it will take to companies to realize not to post process the input signal with some garbage blurrying or sharpening filters and other trash. The cheapo Korean models don't suffer from these issues as they avoid even having OSD at times and do no image post processing at all hence they have minimal input lag and no messed up sharpness or other image defects caused by stupid electronics and not the panel itself.

Companies never reply ever about new products unless they have already been officially announced. The customer service doesn't even know and if they do by some miracle they are forbidden to say.


----------



## 12345us3r

If you think the Acer XF270HUA has bad sharpness, you will hate the LG 32GK850F because it's much worse.


----------



## LordDain

You might be right guys. I don't really notice the top left/right glow but the buttom right is starting to creep onto me...



JackCY said:


> #1 your phone camera is worse than my 2014 cheapo China phone, it warps the image making monitor look curved in the middle LOL Seriously Samsung S7? They can't even make a phone camera right anymore.
> 
> The yellow/blue corners are IPS glow.


Yes, my eyes don't seem to notice it though, but my eyes see the nasty IPS glow in the bottom corners now and it doesn't seem fixeable. I noticed the weird curve from the photo's, that's sad idd.

Will give it another day to test it and if not, I'll probably might not buy a 27" 1440p for quite a while.


----------



## Leopardi

JackCY said:


> #1 your phone camera is worse than my 2014 cheapo China phone, it warps the image making monitor look curved in the middle LOL Seriously Samsung S7? They can't even make a phone camera right anymore.


Nokia pureview is still the best after 7 years 



12345us3r said:


> If you think the Acer XF270HUA has bad sharpness, you will hate the LG 32GK850F because it's much worse.


LG has 93ppi for bigger text, so unless you're really close to the monitor, it would make sense the LG will be noticeably easier to read.


----------



## 12345us3r

What does size have to do with sharpness? The text on this Acer XF270HUA is clearly sharper than on the LG. Even my 1080p TN panel (with almost the same PPI as the LG) has better text clarity, although it's probably even sharper than the Acer.


----------



## Leopardi

12345us3r said:


> What does size have to do with sharpness? The text on this Acer XF270HUA is clearly sharper than on the LG. Even my 1080p TN panel (with almost the same PPI as the LG) has better text clarity, although it's probably even sharper than the Acer.


Windows is designed for 96ppi, correct size text = easier to read.


----------



## 12345us3r

It's not easier to read if the text is blurry to begin with like on the LG.


----------



## JackCY

Leopardi said:


> Nokia pureview is still the best after 7 years
> LG has 93ppi for bigger text, so unless you're really close to the monitor, it would make sense the LG will be noticeably easier to read.


Nokia did have a few crazy camera models before they bit the dust unable to adapt to market or sometimes more of unable to get mindshare and developers to make apps.

I could live with the XF270HUA sharpness but then people did point it out and I verified it that it's a tiny bit blurred.
Not a fan of 31.5" 1440p, sure the size helps but I would take 30" over that. 30" 1440p is probably ideal to me. I don't use any scaling in Windows or apps so even 27" 1440p neutral sharpness can be tricky at times and puts more strain on eyes.

Hard to tell how much the LG blurs without seeing it, I could dig out photos if someone made them from lagom and guess from it but that's all.

The only hope is that LG won't make the same mistake with 32GK850F, they probably will though.


----------



## LordDain

I'm really torn over the XF270HUA i bought. Still got over 1 week to return it. The IPS glow doesn't get much better bottom right even when lowering brightness to 10. Or changing viewing angle (well it does, when I flip bottom upwards more, but then the top coloration in dark gets more visible). I can't see a backlight on my desk working either. It's a damn shame really because at times I don't notice it but the moment I think about it or look in the right bottom corner, I spot it. My 5 year old 1080p LG monitor has way less IPS glow 

Maybe I should just accept that it isn't perfect. Then again it cost me over 500€ that's some serious money you'd think. Now I am leaning towards a quality TN again. Don't care much about contrast/colors, but the viewing angles r so bad on TN.


----------



## JackCY

My older 24" LG IPS had better glow as well but that was mostly because it had the stronger yellow glow on top side not right side and the other big difference is 24" vs 27", the bigger the size at equal viewing distance the higher your viewing angles and the more glow you will see. Still bottom right on AUO IPS is almost as if someone is shining a flashlight from the corner and IMHO it may be caused by the panel being bent in it's frame or other pressure forcing it to bend at least that's how all 3 units looked to me in the corner as if it's bent causing more glow and BLB.

I agree that at 500 EUR issues that these monitors come with are unacceptable, even now at 400 EUR though I'm not sure if it will last past 19.4. at this price.


----------



## LordDain

JackCY said:


> My older 24" LG IPS had better glow as well but that was mostly because it had the stronger yellow glow on top side not right side and the other big difference is 24" vs 27", the bigger the size at equal viewing distance the higher your viewing angles and the more glow you will see. Still bottom right on AUO IPS is almost as if someone is shining a flashlight from the corner and IMHO it may be caused by the panel being bent in it's frame or other pressure forcing it to bend at least that's how all 3 units looked to me in the corner as if it's bent causing more glow and BLB.
> 
> I agree that at 500 EUR issues that these monitors come with are unacceptable, even now at 400 EUR though I'm not sure if it will last past 19.4. at this price.


Seems about right, sitting 15 cm more far away some of the glow is lost. The right bottom corner has to do with bending. When I put some pressure on the panel bending it backwards, its less glow.


----------



## JackCY

Well I observe similar but much less pronounced bending on bottom right corner on Samsung HG70 27" VA as well, you won't even notice unless you know what you're looking for. Maybe it has to do with how they fit panels into their metal frames a manufacturing machine issue. Either the frames are bent a bit there or there are some corner folds, who knows I would have to see one disassembled to know precisely what went wrong. Samsung has more issues than corner being "off", the whole curving is messed up.

Most XF270HUAs I had did react to frame pressure a little, sometimes putting pressure one way sometimes the other helps. Loosening rear screw behind bottom logo can help to reduce bottom BLB.

I would be surprised if there is any soft padding for the panels so pressure points can be minimized, they certainly aren't sealed in and tiny animals can crawl inside LCD panels. IMHO panel making is delicate and while they probably make nice panels out of panel making machine they then often ruin it by poor frames, curving, mounting and handling. Endless dust issues, bends, pressure points, misaligned backlight, ... Photos out of monitor factories are sometimes quite horrific, barely a dust free environment and they are hand assembling putting panel layers together into frames it seems, no wonder sometimes whole series of a monitor is dust polluted or there are other issues due to hand manufacture imprecision.


----------



## LordDain

#sadlife.. I have decided to return the monitor. I can not bear my old 21.5" IPS has less glow/bleed and only costed 120€..
Will be looking out for 'something else' hopefully some new IPS monitors will be coming out and if not, I might go for TN.

edit: did more extensive testing and also on higher brightness + daylight from the side bottomright remains visible. Unacceptable.


----------



## JackCY

And now I'm tempted to try another one... darn it. Looking at C27HG70 I do get reminded of bottom yellowing as this Samsung has it too and poor color accuracy.

I do not believe there will be any cheap replacements for these 1440p 144Hz this summer, probably all going to be 600+ EUR. LG pushing their 1080p, 4k, 5k but no 1440p that's ideal for GPUs in this decade, IPS 60Hz 6-8bit all over for 2018 from them.

The only thing that sets C27HG70 above XF270HUA is lower brightness glow, local dimming that works well with movies and games for mostly black scenes removing that annoying glow bottom and top and making it less noticeable overall, factory "calibration" or so they try.
399 EUR shipped for XF270HUA right now, that's good 20% cheaper than when I last tried it. Considering Gsync variants sell often for double of that price... mmm... might get one and try lottery again.

The VAs are "nice", if only they could do all transitions under 10ms to avoid excessive smearing and had direct LED local dimming or at least plenty zones for edge backlight. The viewing angles would still be poor and all but otherwise it would be decent.

Tempted tempted, it's done. Following my own rule which ever is cheaper of the two panels/monitors to get, they are both subpar with many defects and crazy lottery. Delivery is on preorder anyway by the time I get it there might be something else available, probably not though, and a cancel or return can always be done.


----------



## ToTheSun!

JackCY said:


> And now I'm tempted to try another one... darn it. Looking at C27HG70 I do get reminded of bottom yellowing as this Samsung has it too and poor color accuracy.
> 
> I do not believe there will be any cheap replacements for these 1440p 144Hz this summer, probably all going to be 600+ EUR. LG pushing their 1080p, 4k, 5k but no 1440p that's ideal for GPUs in this decade, IPS 60Hz 6-8bit all over for 2018 from them.
> 
> The only thing that sets C27HG70 above XF270HUA is lower brightness glow, local dimming that works well with movies and games for mostly black scenes removing that annoying glow bottom and top and making it less noticeable overall, factory "calibration" or so they try.
> 399 EUR shipped for XF270HUA right now, that's good 20% cheaper than when I last tried it. Considering Gsync variants sell often for double of that price... mmm... might get one and try lottery again.
> 
> The VAs are "nice", if only they could do all transitions under 10ms to avoid excessive smearing and had direct LED local dimming or at least plenty zones for edge backlight. The viewing angles would still be poor and all but otherwise it would be decent.
> 
> Tempted tempted, it's done. Following my own rule which ever is cheaper of the two panels/monitors to get, they are both subpar with many defects and crazy lottery. Delivery is on preorder anyway by the time I get it there might be something else available, probably not though, and a cancel or return can always be done.


That's why I decided to finally try The Lottery™ now, after refusing to do so for so long (since 2016). I came to the conclusion that we're not going to see anything better soon for a decent price, and it's not like 4K144 is easy to drive with high-ish settings in modern games.

My experience with the CFG70 was enough to keep me away from the newer models, and my S2417DG is revealing itself to be a little underwhelming in some aspects, despite being better than your run-of-the-mill TN monitor.

If the XG2703-GS is unbearable in some way, back it goes, and the Dell will have to hold me off till 4K120 OLED.

In that sense, why not try another XF270HUA? A good unit provides a pretty good experience, at least if you follow NCX's advice.


----------



## JackCY

ToTheSun! said:


> That's why I decided to finally try The Lottery™ now, after refusing to do so for so long (since 2016). I came to the conclusion that we're not going to see anything better soon for a decent price, and it's not like 4K144 is easy to drive with high-ish settings in modern games.
> 
> My experience with the CFG70 was enough to keep me away from the newer models, and my S2417DG is revealing itself to be a little underwhelming in some aspects, despite being better than your run-of-the-mill TN monitor.
> 
> If the XG2703-GS is unbearable in some way, back it goes, and the Dell will have to hold me off till 4K120 OLED.
> 
> In that sense, why not try another XF270HUA? A good unit provides a pretty good experience, at least if you follow NCX's advice.


I have another XF270HUA ordered (pre-ordered), practically a 2nd one but in total a 4th unit to receive. For only gaming I would recommend a decent TN 144Hz with strobing, sure they may have poor about everything but sometimes that's what makes them good for gaming, sky too bright? No problem TN will tone that down. Darks too dark? No problem gamma 1.8 of most TNs will bring that up.
For a more universal use to read web, work with documents, occasional photos, watching movies and games... IPS and VA are better all rounders. I've tried using C27HG70 for a few days with local dimming OFF and it is worse that way, while the automatic brightness adjustment can be a little finicky with it turned ON overall it does help especially when watching movies (intro/outro, fades to black fade to pure black), game load screens, etc. it helps to hide VA glow. VA color and black angles I guess one gets used to eventually at least on 27" and below 500 EUR oh well what can one do really, at least it didn't cost 850 EUR.

Cyberport has the XF270HUA for a while now at 399 EUR + shipping (20+ EUR for me), but now Amazon has dropped it from 429 EUR to 399 EUR including shipping to match Cyberport to a cent.

If someone is considering XF270HUA, now is the time to check it as prices have hit a minimum and probably won't be there after 2 days to a week. 65 EUR cheaper than what I got C27HG70 on it's minimum for, it's not a negligible difference in price.

The expected 32GK850F is still expected mid May at 599 EUR... mmm... +50% over XF270HUA? Worth it? I doubt it. For me, probably a snail.
BenQ EX3203R is probably another snail VA, could even be yet another Samsung unless AUO is offering a curved option for EX3203R and/or Z321QU, they do advertise 90% DCI-P3 and HDR which points to it being yet another 31.5" HG70 type Samsung = snail.

Even for movies C27HG70 is too slow of a VA, I don't know how people put up with VA on TVs, the colored artifacts behind dark edges/objects are visible, do TVs have magically faster VA? It seems rather slower on TVs with crazy OD to correct it. Playing Blade Runner 2049 movie is an easy example to see VA not being able to keep up, it looks similar to chromatic aberration when people move on screen = colored trails behind darks/blacks, this happens especially in all darker yellow/orange toned scenes be it in casino or Wallace HQ. One gets "used to it"/"accepts this is as good as VA gets" but seeing it first time sure is disappointing when you get the monitor.

NCIX's advice? There is no advice to give other than get them as cheap as you can because no matter what you do it will not improve the often poor panel and image quality.


----------



## HalongPort

I would be so happy, when someone could finally provide some UFO-test pictures comparing FreeSync on and FreeSync off + "Off" / "Normal" / "Extreme" overdrive.
It's driving me crazy that Lim's Cave did not do this when reviewing this monitor.


----------



## JackCY

Because it's pointless? If I remember right with adaptive sync enabled monitor locks into normal OD. For adaptive sync off OD off/normal/extreme even I posted the photos long ago and again recently.

Plus for any adaptive sync you would have to take many photos of the whole sync range. No review site does that.


----------



## HalongPort

Pointless?
It would finally show, whether overdrive is active when FreeSync is on.
No need to test different refresh rates, adaptive overdrive is not a thing in all FreeSync implementations besides the Nixeus EDG 27.


----------



## JackCY

It is active, that's known for ages, it's locked to normal OD as far as I remember. Since it cannot be modified there is really nothing to test. Look at 144Hz normal OD and you will see what the OD can do. How will it look like at 72Hz or other variable refresh rate values, who knows, no one has ever tested it as far as I know unfortunately on any monitor. Technically there is no need for adaptive OD levels, unfortunately that is what most monitors do they alter their OD strength with refresh rate. Panel response time is not affected by refresh rate.


----------



## HalongPort

Maybe we have a communication problem here, I'm sorry. I am not a native English speaker.



> It is active, that's known for ages


That's the problem. It is not known. Some people say it works, some people say it does not.
Not only here in this thread, also on Reddit, Youtube and other forums.
There is no evidence, whether it works or not.
Therefore I'm asking for UFO-test pictures comparing FreeSync on @ 144 Hz and FreeSync off @ 144 Hz with Off/Normal/Extreme.



> Technically there is no need for adaptive OD levels


For a proper experience without any ghosting issues at any refresh rate, adaptive OD is needed.
That's why G-Sync is still superior. One of the requirements for a G-Sync monitor is adaptive OD.


----------



## ToTheSun!

HalongPort said:


> For a proper experience without any ghosting issues at any refresh rate, adaptive OD is needed.
> That's why G-Sync is still superior. One of the requirements for a G-Sync monitor is adaptive OD.


IIRC (I may be misremembering), the MG279Q, before the first firmware fixes for the frame skipping bug, didn't have adaptive OD; response times were the same for every refresh rate.

Now, overdrive MAY create some artifacts when it's not adjusted properly for frequency, but it's not like we've tested monitors at different steps. Usually, they either have no OD applied with Freesync (early models) or adaptive.


----------



## JackCY

HalongPort said:


> Maybe we have a communication problem here, I'm sorry. I am not a native English speaker.
> 
> 
> That's the problem. It is not known. Some people say it works, some people say it does not.
> Not only here in this thread, also on Reddit, Youtube and other forums.
> There is no evidence, whether it works or not.
> Therefore I'm asking for UFO-test pictures comparing FreeSync on @ 144 Hz and FreeSync off @ 144 Hz with Off/Normal/Extreme.
> 
> 
> For a proper experience without any ghosting issues at any refresh rate, adaptive OD is needed.
> That's why G-Sync is still superior. One of the requirements for a G-Sync monitor is adaptive OD.


As far as I am aware Acer confirmed it, I don't have the references/links to it saved. I tried this monitor first some 6 months ago even by now. I might have another to try but you can blame AMD I don't have RX 580 to test FS with, they weren't able to ship any to retail channels for 3 months after launch.

I would say look up reviews, maybe Lim's cave tested it with FS, not sure, maybe he mentions something about it.
With FS enabled you're locked to normal OD level as far as I remember and OD is active at normal OD setting.

OD adaptive to what is needed? What should it adapt to? The panel response time to my best knowledge doesn't care about how often it is refreshed. It will transition in "5ms" no matter if you're running 24Hz or 60Hz or 144Hz, of course once you go above 1/5ms = 200Hz the panel is too slow to keep up with this high refresh and it all goes to hell.

Manufacturers might be meaning who knows what by advertising adaptive OD. Maybe their original OD code was affected by the refresh rate times and then they needed to add "adaptive" correction to counter that. Really seeing some of the measurements for monitors one wonders just how screwed up the firmwares are. For example if they run 60Hz they think they have 16ms to refresh the whole panel, so they take about 14-15ms to scan up-down the panel... what the hell... when they could do it in 1ms or less and then wait/sleep the rest of the time until next refresh, so they add delays and dependencies because it's "cheaper" or someone made it quickly long ago and it's still used today rather than redo it better.

My guess is they have a dependency between refresh rate and OD intensity and/or duration, as such when they run adaptive sync 144Hz the OD is set to 144Hz values but when refresh drops to only say 72Hz these values defined for 144Hz are no longer "valid" at 72Hz and they need to adapt to 72Hz, that's because of their damn dependency, if they made it right and independent this would not be needed. A design flaw, probably it's simply cheaper/easier to have the dependency for some reason.


----------



## bloot

Well, trying my luck with one of these XF270HUA at 399 on amazon.de...


----------



## JackCY

It's going on and off with availability on Amazon. Cyberport still has it and stock now, didn't change price but they don't include shipping, return shipping they should cover though if I remember right.

For 399 EUR... a somewhat decent unit... it's not that bad considering most TNs cost more and similar VA is +65 EUR if you're lucky otherwise it's +150 EUR and newer VA are +200 EUR at least expected price otherwise double.
Gsync variants are still at 700-750 EUR, crazy, +300-350 EUR for Gsync LOL, what a rip off.


----------



## bloot

JackCY said:


> It's going on and off with availability on Amazon. Cyberport still has it and stock now, didn't change price but they don't include shipping, return shipping they should cover though if I remember right.
> 
> For 399 EUR... a somewhat decent unit... it's not that bad considering most TNs cost more and similar VA is +65 EUR if you're lucky otherwise it's +150 EUR and newer VA are +200 EUR at least expected price otherwise double.
> Gsync variants are still at 700-750 EUR, crazy, +300-350 EUR for Gsync LOL, what a rip off.


I hope i get a decent unit, because I really hate ips glow and blb. My s2417dg have none of this, yeah it's a tn panel but it's 1440p too and includes g-sync for 358€.

I'll keep whichever of the 2 suits me better. I reckon IPS panels do offer superior image quality and that's why I decided to try my luck with this for 399 eur (427 shipment included).


----------



## LunaTiC123

JackCY said:


> It's going on and off with availability on Amazon. Cyberport still has it and stock now, didn't change price but they don't include shipping, return shipping they should cover though if I remember right.
> 
> For 399 EUR... a somewhat decent unit... it's not that bad considering most TNs cost more and similar VA is +65 EUR if you're lucky otherwise it's +150 EUR and newer VA are +200 EUR at least expected price otherwise double.
> Gsync variants are still at 700-750 EUR, crazy, +300-350 EUR for Gsync LOL, what a rip off.



yea i'm still amazed that the gsync variants still go for 700+ euros even tho they are 3 years old at this point, you'd expect them to get cheaper... nope, still overpriced still pleagued with issues... the display industry man... oh boy.


----------



## ToTheSun!

LunaTiC123 said:


> yea i'm still amazed that the gsync variants still go for 700+ euros even tho they are 3 years old at this point, you'd expect them to get cheaper... nope, still overpriced still pleagued with issues... the display industry man... oh boy.


It's our fault. We keep buying them. They're banking on most people not being bothered by the problems. The units sent back from people who are annoyed by them... Well, they just resell to people who won't take issue with color uniformity or a couple of dead pixels at a slightly lower price and still make a decent profit.

We'll never win till someone else makes better panels and competes in the market.


----------



## JackCY

ToTheSun! said:


> It's our fault. We keep buying them. They're banking on most people not being bothered by the problems. The units sent back from people who are annoyed by them... Well, they just resell to people who won't take issue with color uniformity or a couple of dead pixels at a slightly lower price and still make a decent profit.
> 
> We'll never win till someone else makes better panels and competes in the market.


I would say so as well. The XB271HU has dropped from 800 to 750 EUR and it's sells improved, comparable if not outselling the XF270HUA that costs 400 EUR as seen on price tracking sales ranking for Amazon. There are plenty rich western and northern Europeans, Americans etc. that don't mind shelling out 1k EUR/USD for a GPU and another 1k for a monitor.

Once you realize not everyone in the world is as poor as you some things start to make more sense. Especially in America electronics are so cheap for them they treat it all as consumables/disposables, phones every year new why not etc. goes with PC parts too aaaah new GPU/CPU +5% performance buy buy buy, endless photos from US all over internet showing their shopping crazies, boxes strapped with seatbelts in cars to show of on social media.

The ability to buy things worldwide varies insanely. Some countries are outright poor while other are swimming in what they stole from others or dug out of earth.

What's worse though is that often they sell these cheaper monitors such as XF270HUA only on richer markets... it's ridiculous.
People have to make a vote with their wallet and there are still many very wealthy that buy the overpriced crap companies produce because to them it's cheap.

I have no expectations by now except expect to receive a garbage that you will have to return so #1 know your return rights, buy from a shop that pays for returns otherwise you will go broke from covering all the return shipping costs.

If and when LG 32GK850F arrives I may try it because it is about the only flat VA even though it will probably smear more or similar to slow Samsungs. I like contrast and lower brightness glow on VA sure, viewing angles, pixel layout issues and slow response times no I do not.

S2417DG seems out of stock and around 435 EUR, when it was stock it was over 500 EUR. Locally and stock it's equivalent to 441 EUR. hardly a sub 400 EUR monitor, I don't see any price dips in price tracking history either. Might as well buy the same panel in a different monitor cheaper without having to pay extra for Gsync.

For only gaming TN is the go to, for general use IPS, for movies and pure leisure VA or VA/OLED TV.


There absolutely needs to be more competition instead of this oligopoly. My previous monitor? They've replaced it with a revision after 5+ years and it's still 60Hz while the panel itself was quite fast transition time wise to be able to do 100Hz at least. Most monitors and panels stay on market for very very long, too long with no improvements not even to electronics that drive them to offer better refresh rates and OSD settings.

Samsung made a "nice" 27" HG70 panel except they made it curved and by doing so added manufacturing defects on top of impossible pixel defect lottery. This curved FAD needs to die same as RGB gimmicks, it only adds costs and defects.


----------



## bloot

S2417DG 358€ (+ shipping 0€ in my case) https://www.amazon.es/S2417DG-Ultra-*****-Plana-pantalla/dp/B01KZIOSSQ/


----------



## JackCY

They are clearing out too much stock, no one else sells it below 430 EUR really. Even the same monitor on same site under different number code is around 460 EUR. No idea why there are two listings but there are.


----------



## bloot

JackCY said:


> They are clearing out too much stock, no one else sells it below 430 EUR really. Even the same monitor on same site under different number code is around 460 EUR. No idea why there are two listings but there are.


Stock goes off an on, so I doubt it.


----------



## LordDain

I guess that's the premium Gsync. 360€ is still 40€ more than a 240Hz TN FS variant like the aw2518hf which is brand new model.
The Gsync model of that one is around 100 bucks more, this also explains the price drops of the last weeks, those models are going to be replaced soon or are already being replaced.
I think I am gonna wait a bit, still hoping for more 27" announcements.


----------



## HalongPort

I received my unit today.
No pixel defects, strong glow in the lower right corner.
Almost no backlight bleed.
Whitepoint seems to be ok.

I tinkered arround with FreeSync and overdrive.
Overdrive *does not work* when the monitor is in FreeSync mode and Acer is lying.

Sorry for potato quality, but you can clearly see the ghosting in the UFO test.
The trails are worse than my C24FG73 when Overdrive is off/FreeSync mode is on.

Well, the unit is okay (no pixel defects, no backlightbleed, glow) but without working Overdrive I'm not going to keep it, since I don't want to give up adaptive sync.

Pictures done with UFO test, 144 Hz, AMD 18.3.4.

Picture 1: Overdrive off
Picture 2: Overdrive normal
Picture 3: Overdrive extreme
Picture 4: Overdrive normal with FreeSync mode


----------



## JackCY

@HalongPort: thanks!

Damn it, another reason then to return my unit I got yesterday. No OD with FS enabled... eeeeh. Acer lying and reviewers often didn't test or claimed it's enabled because it shows grayed out normal in OSD but lets face it almost no one uses AMD GPUs anymore  Me neither even though I wanted to, blame AMD's terrible supply. How many really have VEGA that has the best FS handling so far, near no one.

Color temperature issues, check, +-100K according to camera between 25-50-75% horizontal location on screen. Total range on whole screen probably around 400K+. Warm left cold right side visible to the eyes.
Only checked for bright pixels quickly seemed clear, didn't check for dark or dust.
Sharpness is out of whack, it's blurry, all the units were but some are worse than other :/ Compared to neutral sharpness C27HG70 it looks blurry and much harder to read with photos/movies/games losing fine detail.

Lets check for glow and BLB then...

Some BLB typical spots because they still did not change their mold for the outer plastic frame, glow fairly strong on right side but bottom is not yellowy only top. Overall the black level is worse than VA and IPS glow only makes it worse in right side corners especially, watchable but not good.

Checking again at max brightness... endless count of stuck bright pixels some brighter than other, some may be missing black fill between pixels some seem pixels themselves, who knows. Too many to count, 10+. Seems while they may have improved something they still mess up most of it.


----------



## 12345us3r

@JackCY Have you tried the Asus MG279Q?


----------



## JackCY

12345us3r said:


> @JackCY Have you tried the Asus MG279Q?


No, but I remember it being one of the first (at least without Gsyn tax) with this AUO M270 panel and it had sharpness issues it blurred. Or maybe I got that wrong.

If it's a tiny tiny bit of blur... OK... but these don't seem that tiny to me on XF270HUA. Looking to side on neutral sharpness C27HG70 or old TN (when I would connect it) they look over sharpened in comparison at first glance due to them being neutral and much clearer, then looking back on XF270HUA it's as if someone put a filter on top of it that blurs all details, your eyes try to focus and sharpen and strain unnecessarily with futile effort trying to achieve and see it sharp but they can't.

I might connect my TN and see, as much as I don't like using it because 23.5" 1080p crappy old borrowed replacement TN, I would much rather look at nice neutral sharpness than this blurry mess and strain my eyes, so i could send both last C27HG70 and XF270HUA back at the same time = less hassle waiting for courier pick up. Sure I could keep the XF270HUA for another 3 weeks and use it but with this sharpness... eeeh, no, probably not.

Don't want curved, I can live with VA as long as it's around or faster than C27HG70 response time/smearing wise even if it has the red trails and other VA typical rubbish I can live with that as long as it's defect free, flat 1440p 100Hz+. That's the only reason I keep checking the AUO flat VA monitors, but if they ruined sharpness by blurring the image on those as well... then there is not a single panel/monitor made to fit these simple requirements.

It literally eats computing power and adds lag to do source image post processing, but no, they gotta mess with the sharpness, have fancy OSDs and anything they can think of to do to the source signal. You take the cheapest Korean monitors with no OSD and they have perfect neutral sharpness, no lag, etc. Companies ruining their own products by adding "features".

A monitor without neutral sharpness = untouched source signal should never leave a factory, period. If there is no such setting to offer neutral sharpness and you have to mess with sharpness, then make one monitor makers, HP can do it, I think DELL too, Samsung doesn't seem to have a problem with it.


----------



## 12345us3r

The MG279Q uses panel revision 2.3 instead of 2.6 which has less color uniformity issues. It doesn't look blurry compared to the Eizo Foris FS2735.

I should receive my MG279Q tomorrow, we will see. I'm done with VA. Too many artifacts, pixel inversion and stuff like that.


----------



## JackCY

For the money of MG279Q... hmm... if there is a flat VA with neutral sharpness would probably take that instead, they do seem to have many issues with inversion implementation, angles and response time take time to get used to, colors are not as good, there is really no clear winner between LCD types, each has it's own use. IPS being in the middle with best colors and angles.

I don't know what to try next other than wait for LG 32GK850F or same panel variants from other brands.

2.3 variant is used in monitors with a framed shell not frameless/zeroframe. Other than that it should be the same from what I see, photos differ in focus to me but the gray pixels beside black text seem to be present equally on both samples MG279Q and FZ2735 as photographed by TFTC. It could be that AUO is doing some post processing inside the controller for their panel and this "controller" gets sold with the panel to monitor makers. So they all have this same issue. I wouldn't be surprised if most of the electronics (preprogrammed) is provided by panel makers to monitor makers, it certainly explains why so many monitors have same issues by using same panel or same panel series from one panel maker when these issues are tied to electronics rather than panel itself.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Wait, why are we saying OD is off with Freesync on the XF270HUA? I know they're very crude pictures, but OD normal and Freesync look more similar than OD off and Freesync.

Am I missing something?


----------



## JackCY

It's hard to tell from the photos so it could be either way but it should be clear when viewed in person. I can't test it myself to confirm I don't think Intel added adaptive sync to it's older GPUs and ever will while Nvidia blocks their variable refresh to only work with proprietary Gsync via driver lock.
Static pictures are better for UFO than pursuit for comparison purposes, especially when you cherry pick photos with current frame being strongest and all previous frames being weaker.

Ideal OD would still be somewhere between normal and extreme settings with a bit more tuning done overall on the OD. OFF and normal look fairly similar, extreme overshoots but it's "usable" and most of the smearing is gone. Even on OFF it's still better at black smearing than C27HG70 with OD enabled.

Considering this question of does OD work with adaptive sync enabled is poping up often, I would say there is an issue otherwise people would not be asking and checking.
Officially they say it's on normal and OSD shows normal locked can't be changed when adaptive sync is enabled, if it's OFF instead then shame on Acer for lying.

The sharpness issues alone are enough for me to steer clear of it (and all AUO AHVA with this issue) forever. Some units better than others but all have it. 2/4 pixel defects, all have color temperature issues. Even for 400 EUR, come on Acer/AUO I'm not gonna be reading blurry text for the next 3 years on it.


----------



## bloot

Sharpness doesn't bother much to me, I can see the Dell S2417DG has a clearly sharper panel and a better lighter coating, but as I said sharpness on the XF270HUA is not an issue for me, it's just ok I can read text easily, no problem at all. The white uniformity and the ips glow are problems that distract me a lot more for example (much more the irritating glow).


----------



## JackCY

At least your is fairly uniform probably better than mine when looking at your photo on a uniform VA, glow probably comparable (I have yellowish glow upper right but lower right is not yellowish, no BLB lower right I think but there is on upper right), and you don't have many stuck bright pixels though not all are very bright they are still very many on my unit and looks similar to dust on the panel at max brightness except I have no room light to reflect off of any dust when checking and I checked that it's not dust on panel by cleaning the spots, yep it's all tiny bright stuck pixels everywhere, again.

The sharpness differs a little between units but none are neutral and there is no sharpness option in OSD to tune it to neutral.

Reasonable glow, black crush (probably poor gamma for blacks), missing OD (or not) for adaptive sync, ... I can live with. But having too blurry or blurry at all sharpness with no neutral option is a no go after seeing and owning so many other monitors that had nice neutral untouched image sharpness, as well as monitors that have too high minimal brightness are a no go for me, it's these two things that can hurt my eyes, not gonna stand for it.

Already marked as a return for refund. I've tried but even at 406 EUR it's not worth it to me to hurt my eyes and deal with all the defects. I'm sure some other would glide over it and use it, but then they might already be wearing glasses and don't care anymore about their eyes.


----------



## bloot

Yeah, I've seen many 144Hz IPS monitors and to be honest, this might be one of the 'least defective' units so far, so I might keep it and return the Dell, because of being tied to software calibration that many games don't like at all.

Contrast is pretty good for an IPS panel and what surprises me the most, it has no backlight bleed I still can't believe it, if it wasn't for that rubbish glow, but hell, there's no perfect monitor sadly.


----------



## JackCY

Here is mine #4 XF270HUA for comparison.
This is at 100% brightness so it's not be comparable brightness wise to my previous units photos done at 65 brightness, also the green channel is at 44 not 50, this way it's 6500K with no tints reported by my camera, to my eyes it looks as good as it can get with this green adjustment so I'm glad my camera agrees despite not agreeing with me on a VA panel with QD enhanced backlight.

Glow from 90cm:










Glow at panel:










BLB from 3m:










All the yellowy and greeny clouds are BLB or other pressure put on panel that makes it tint that way causing glow to go yellow where this BLB is present. Top left and bottom right are almost clean of BLB, other two corners are not, neither is center and top. Bottom, I've loosened the logo screw to help with BLB around bottom logo, it's still there but very faint hard to see if you don't know what to look for.


----------



## ToTheSun!

bloot said:


> Yeah, I've seen many 144Hz IPS monitors and to be honest, this might be one of the 'least defective' units so far, so I might keep it and return the Dell, because of being tied to software calibration that many games don't like at all.
> 
> Contrast is pretty good for an IPS panel and what surprises me the most, it has no backlight bleed I still can't believe it, if it wasn't for that rubbish glow, but hell, there's no perfect monitor sadly.


One of the reasons I returned the Dell was the necessity of software calibration, even to fix banding. Factory calibration is a load off my mind.


----------



## a2b6c562

the XF270HUA is the best monitor I've owned. I had a samsung PLS for 3 years, and 2 nixeus edg 27 (had to return both of them because i was so disappointed with the colors even a colormeter couldn't make me like them). 
On the HUA, I have zero backlight bleed, dead pixels, IPS glow . NADA! NICHTS!!!

I have a GTX 970 at the moment but i am seriously considering buying an AMD card just to try freeSync. I can live without it, but I so wanna try. nVidia made the wrong move by not supporting freeSync.

One reason i don't like G-Sync is because of that extra module. that means an one more part the monitor could have a defect on. Plus they are so freaking expensive.


----------



## fursko

They should release new 27 inch 144hz 1440p ips with improved qc, response times and quantum dots. Its still same old ips. Sadly there is no competition. Va monitors suck. I returned 3xchg70. I play Overwatch a lot. I bought 27 inch 1080p 240hz tn. It has very bad ppi and its tn panel lol. Hope 240hz and blur reduction compensate that. Acer overdrive issue deal breaker tho. These ips panels has native 11ms which is bad for a 144hz monitor. It needs overdrive for average 6 ms response times. 144hz = 6.9ms btw.

Now the options are:

TN: 
Bad viewing angle.
Bad colors.
Very good motion clarity. Important
No glow. Important
No QC issues.

IPS:
Good viewing angle.
Good colors.
Bad motion clarity for amd users.
Bad ips glow.
QC issues.

VA:
Average viewing angle.
Average colors.
Good contrast.
Very bad motion clarity.
QC issues.

Currently there is no good VA monitor and their response times are very bad. Games are mess.
Currently there is no freesync ips monitor available. It has ips glow and qc issues.
Currently TN is a TN monitor.

Dunno what to do. Hope 240hz tn good. Im waiting for shipment.


----------



## 12345us3r

TN doesn't have bad colors, at least not the 8-bit panels. The real issue is the low contrast (and often the coating).
VA has lots of artifacts and pixel inversion issues, also bad text sharpness, very slow in dark image content. IPS has disruptive glow and considerably more motion blur than TN.


----------



## JackCY

fursko said:


> They should release new 27 inch 144hz 1440p ips with improved qc, response times and quantum dots. Its still same old ips. Sadly there is no competition. Va monitors suck. I returned 3xchg70. I play Overwatch a lot. I bought 27 inch 1080p 240hz tn. It has very bad ppi and its tn panel lol. Hope 240hz and blur reduction compensate that. Acer overdrive issue deal breaker tho. These ips panels has native 11ms which is bad for a 144hz monitor. It needs overdrive for average 6 ms response times. 144hz = 6.9ms btw.
> 
> Now the options are:
> 
> TN:
> Bad viewing angle.
> Bad colors.
> Very good motion clarity. Important
> No glow. Important
> No QC issues.
> 
> IPS:
> Good viewing angle.
> Good colors.
> Bad motion clarity for amd users.
> Bad ips glow.
> QC issues.
> 
> VA:
> Average viewing angle.
> Average colors.
> Good contrast.
> Very bad motion clarity.
> QC issues.
> 
> Currently there is no good VA monitor and their response times are very bad. Games are mess.
> Currently there is no freesync ips monitor available. It has ips glow and qc issues.
> Currently TN is a TN monitor.
> 
> Dunno what to do. Hope 240hz tn good. Im waiting for shipment.


*TN:*
bad viewing angles
colors depend on backlight quality but due to angles have very poor uniformity
glow is there, trust me, it's simply different than IPS and VA glow








endless QC issues with BLB, dead pixels, dust, same as all LCDs
reasonable response time

*IPS:*
acceptable viewing angles but even on 27" they already are not good enough and there is visible shift around edges, some panels more some less, lottery
acceptable color reproduction, out of all the LCDs best colors
usually around 10ms response and down to 4-6ms with OD and 100Hz+, motion clarity comparable to same speed TNs such as older TNs, doesn't have anything to do with AMD vs Ngreedia
endless QC issues, BLB from pressure on panel, tints, color temp. uniformity, excessive glow on some units than what it should be
most lack ATW polarizer to remove glow otherwise panel makers could retire all their other LCD types

*VA:*
bad viewing angles, sometimes even worse than TN see rtings measurements, black angles are awful and also plagued by a ton of glow, red angles are annoying, image washes out from angles fast even on 27"
deeper black level and thus slightly better contrast than IPS but not by much
due to deeper blacks the transition time from blacks is awful, fasterst VA with OD still slower than IPS without OD, blacks smearing, red trails, sometimes overshoot/undershoot issues due to overly aggressive OD not being well tuned
crap ton of VA glow even more than IPS glow it's only not as bright but angles wise of how much screen it affects it's undoubtedly worse
response times comparable to IPS everywhere except blacks and darks
endless QC issues with dead pixels, BLB, colored tints, poorly tuned color channel balances, dead/stuck pixel everywhere on some panel lines, curving ruins dark gray uniformity
yes endless inversion mess but I would rather have neutral sharpness image than the AUO AHVA M270 blurriness

*Please quote where you read that they should release a new 27" 1440p 144hz IPS with improved QC. All I know is some sites speculated but did not substantiate.*


----------



## fursko

12345us3r said:


> TN doesn't have bad colors, at least not the 8-bit panels. The real issue is the low contrast (and often the coating).
> VA has lots of artifacts and pixel inversion issues, also bad text sharpness, very slow in dark image content. IPS has disruptive glow and considerably more motion blur than TN.


Agree. But viewing angles makes colors bad. Specially for 27 inch. Also out of the box configurations terrible. Good thing i have colormunki display calibrator. Both ips and tn has 1000 native contrast but yes generally tn contrast lower than ips. Latest LG nano ips monitors looks good but they are 60hz lol. Still there is no perfect monitor.


----------



## fursko

I tried all latest monitors:

Benq TN 27'' 2k 144hz
Dell IPS 25'' 2k 60hz
Acer VA 27'' 1080p 144hz
Samsung VA 27'' 2k 144hz

Acer VA has much better contrast and viewing angles than Samsung VA. Both has terrible response times. Samsung freesync useless(broken overdrive, overshoot), Acer overdrive off with amd gpu. Samsung completely buggy useless monitor. Also too much black crush on Samsung.
Benq TN black uniformity very good. Because there is no tn glow. But blacks are bad. Very low contrast. Motion clarity INSANE. Freesync works PERFECT. Blur reduction works PERFECT. Viewing angles SUCK, Whites SUCK. 
Dell IPS was 60hz and 25 inch. So i cant compare it fairly. I will try Acer xf270hua if i can find one.

Whites: Acer>Samsung>Dell>Benq
Blacks: Acer>Benq>Samsung>Dell (samsung black uniformity terrible, also contrast very low for a va panel)
Colors: Samsung>Dell>Acer>Benq
Viewing Angles: Dell>Acer>Samsung>Benq
Motion: Benq>>>Samsung>Acer>Dell(60hz)


Some sites like tftcentral can reach information about production. They said 240hz 1440p tn panels and 165hz 1440p new ips panels are coming. Probably q4 2018 or q1 2019. 4k 144hz gsync hdr monitors q3 2018.


----------



## 12345us3r

fursko said:


> I tried all latest monitors:
> 
> Benq TN 27'' 2k 144hz
> Dell IPS 25'' 2k 60hz
> Acer VA 27'' 1080p 144hz
> Samsung VA 27'' 2k 144hz
> 
> Acer VA has much better contrast and viewing angles than Samsung VA. Both has terrible response times. Samsung freesync useless(broken overdrive, overshoot), Acer overdrive off with amd gpu. Samsung completely buggy useless monitor. Also too much black crush on Samsung.
> Benq TN black uniformity very good. Because there is no tn glow. But blacks are bad. Very low contrast. Motion clarity INSANE. Freesync works PERFECT. Blur reduction works PERFECT. Viewing angles SUCK, Whites SUCK.
> Dell IPS was 60hz and 25 inch. So i cant compare it fairly. I will try Acer xf270hua if i can find one.
> 
> Whites: Acer>Samsung>Dell>Benq
> Blacks: Acer>Benq>Samsung>Dell (samsung black uniformity terrible, also contrast very low for a va panel)
> Colors: Samsung>Dell>Acer>Benq
> Viewing Angles: Dell>Acer>Samsung>Benq
> Motion: Benq>>>Samsung>Acer>Dell(60hz)
> 
> 
> Some sites like tftcentral can reach information about production. They said 240hz 1440p tn panels and 165hz 1440p new ips panels are coming. Probably q4 2018 or q1 2019. 4k 144hz gsync hdr monitors q3 2018.


I think brightness makes a huge difference for TN panels. Like blacks on my Dell S2716DG look terrible with a higher brightness than 40%. On IPS and VA, only the glow gets brighter.


----------



## JackCY

fursko said:


> I tried all latest monitors:
> 
> Benq TN 27'' 2k 144hz
> Dell IPS 25'' 2k 60hz
> Acer VA 27'' 1080p 144hz
> Samsung VA 27'' 2k 144hz
> 
> Acer VA has much better contrast and viewing angles than Samsung VA. Both has terrible response times. Samsung freesync useless(broken overdrive, overshoot), Acer overdrive off with amd gpu. Samsung completely buggy useless monitor. Also too much black crush on Samsung.
> Benq TN black uniformity very good. Because there is no tn glow. But blacks are bad. Very low contrast. Motion clarity INSANE. Freesync works PERFECT. Blur reduction works PERFECT. Viewing angles SUCK, Whites SUCK.
> Dell IPS was 60hz and 25 inch. So i cant compare it fairly. I will try Acer xf270hua if i can find one.
> 
> Whites: Acer>Samsung>Dell>Benq
> Blacks: Acer>Benq>Samsung>Dell (samsung black uniformity terrible, also contrast very low for a va panel)
> Colors: Samsung>Dell>Acer>Benq
> Viewing Angles: Dell>Acer>Samsung>Benq
> Motion: Benq>>>Samsung>Acer>Dell(60hz)
> 
> 
> Some sites like tftcentral can reach information about production. They said 240hz 1440p tn panels and 165hz 1440p new ips panels are coming. Probably q4 2018 or q1 2019. 4k 144hz gsync hdr monitors q3 2018.


2k = 2048 ==> 1920x1080px is "2k" close but an FHD
2560x1440px is 1440p/WQHD/QHD not 2k, aka quad HD = 4x720p amount of pixels
4k = 4096 ==> 4096x2160px
UHD = 3840x2160px

Acer doesn't make any panels as far as I know Acer uses AUO IPS/TN and Samsung VA panels in their monitors. The 27" 1080p is simple a previous FG70 type Samsung VA that has higher contrast than the 1440p HG70 one.
Colors are outright better on almost any IPS/PLS/AHVA than any VA :/ Because of limited VA viewing angles.
Black are best on IPS uniformity wise but they are not as deep, with VA you get a tiny black point and an iris effect following you where ever you move and the image is altering with any slight movement, very low black viewing angles on VA and tons of VA glow.
All VAs are slower in transition times than IPS, an AUO AHVA M270 with no OD is still faster than Samsung HG70 with OD for out of blacks transitions = almost no smearing on IPS but VA has tons and almost no amount of OD will get rid of it.

They say a lot of things but no sources given and I think that was the only site that speculated new panels should be made in 2018, but are they? If you look at the 1 year or more delay on 2160p 120Hz+ panels... I don't think they have much time to work on and improve their 1440p 144hz one. LG also 2018 announcement all 60Hz rubbish with fancy marketing nanoIPS moniker. They can't be bothered to at least give it electronics that would push 100Hz as very old IPS from LG were still sub 10ms response time some even down to 6ms and well capable to handle 100Hz+ if the electronics would allow.

The 2160p 120Hz+ is a useless gimmick, for desktop use OK some will be happy, for gaming? LOL Games are glad they can even run 60fps at 2160p let alone 120fps averages. In 5 years maybe adequate GPUs will finally exist or the whole GPU mess will change to a more efficient way of rendering finally.



12345us3r said:


> I think brightness makes a huge difference for TN panels. Like blacks on my Dell S2716DG look terrible with a higher brightness than 40%. On IPS and VA, only the glow gets brighter.


It all gets brighter they just have better black level and are able to block the light better resulting in 1150:1 IPS and 2300:1 VA contrast, better contrast = deeper blacks variants exist at the cost of out of black response times, 1500:1 IPS, 3000:1+ VA.

---

The *XF270HUA *isn't "bad" except 2/4 stuck bright pixels, 1/4 rubbish angles and glow, 2-3/4 yellowing top and bottom, 4/4 color temperature uniformity issues warm left cold right side, 1/4 easy to get 6500K with no tint except the color temp. uniformity messes it for left and right side compared to perfect center. Extreme OD works well, adaptive sync OD questionable normal or too weak or inactive. *Messed up sharpness* with no OSD option to fix it, 4/4 blurry - makes you lean in to see better or move monitor closer than usual and it still doesn't help undoubtedly hurts eyes in the long run, no firmware update I'm aware of and no GPU tweak to counter act it globally with say a sharpening shader at a cost of reduced GPU performance (I've tried MPCHC shaders and MadVR sharpening options for movies and none are correctly counter acting it), everything looks blurred be it websites/text, movies, games, photos, loss of fine detail everywhere.
Nice colors and sRGB coverage if it was color. temp. uniform. Still better than Samsung's VA with QDs for color accuracy.
"Flat" :thumb: Though it's not perfectly flat and it has a slight curve toward "CRT" (checked just now, most people wont' see it, it is there unfortunately), lower right corner tends to be "pushed in" and IMHO the lower this push in is the lower the bottom right corner glow and yellowing are. The curve toward CRT is about 5mm on width of the panel, height wise it seems to be quite flat, so it's more toward "trinitron CRT".

In all the years they could not perform a simple firmware update to fix the damn sharpness to neutral and enable a working OD with options for adaptive sync. Nor fix their poor plastic monitor mold that presses on 4/4 panels in the same places.
Same "garbage" they made day 0 they are shipping 3 years later. Goes both for AUO and Acer (and probably all that use this panel not just Acer) 

Due to the blurry sharpness and not being neutral I cannot recommend XF270HUA to anyone, for 199 EUR if you're half blind already, sure, for 399 EUR when you still have good eyes? Keep your good eyes and buy something else (if there is anything else...).


----------



## fursko

I know what ''2k'' is. We use that for qhd and 4k for uhd. Its just shortcut. Of course its samsung va panel but acer makes software and stand and yes older version has better contrast. Also acer version has better contrast than cfg70.

Colors are not better than quantum dot va. IPS has good viewing angles yes. Acer VA very close it. Samsung VA very bad (almost like tn). Samsung VA has almost %140 srgb gamut volume and almost %100 dcip3 gamut volume. Its better than any auo ips colorwise.

IPS always has poor black uniformity due to ips glow. VA and TN generally has better black uniformity. I can confirm Samsung VA has huge va glow, gama shift, bad viewing angle and bad contrast but Acer VA has no glow. Just little clouding if you push brightness. Blacks are really deep. Above 3000 contrast around 150 nit brightness. No gama shift and very good viewing angle. Yeah no overdrive can save VA panel. Its really bad.

Its not speculation tho but there is huge delay. Probably because of Nvidia. They didnt release new gpus to work with gsync hdr 4k 144hz monitors. New 1440p 165hz ips and 1440p 240hz tn probably will come after that 4k 144hz premium monitors.

Overdrive problem kills XF270HUA for me. Its literally no overdrive for amd gpus. Acer lying about that tuned overdrive. My Acer VA completely same. I compared it freesync locked vs freesync off. It works like off. Extreme adds overshoot. Normal overdrive settings optimum. 
Sadly there is no other alternative. Gsync variant 700-800 euro. VA monitors are suck. TN panels are TN panels. We need those new panels. Current panels are suck.

LG nano ips looks promising actually. But its 60hz. So useless to me. Its very good for consoles.


----------



## bloot

I insist I don't find my XF270HUA blurry at all, it fails lagom test but hell I can read every text without any problem, I don't know maybe if I had that Samsung side by side I would be spoiled by all that supposed blurriness but I've had an SD2417DG which is really crisp and sharp and still can't find the blurriness on the Acer other than on the lagom test.


----------



## fursko

My dream monitor for current tech and market:

27'' 1440p 144hz ips 
quantum dot %95+ dci-p3 
light screen coating
30-144hz adaptive overdrive freesync 
5-6ms avg response times without overshoot for 144hz
improved ips glow
blur reduction mode
around 1500 contrast
no bug
better qc

and maybe 384 zone fald + hdr. But this will cost a lot. Its better without fald and hdr


----------



## 12345us3r

Kinda sad that they cancelled the Quantum Dot TN panel. Would have been interesting.


----------



## JackCY

Quantum dots... you can get the same effect by using a regular wider gamut backlight. All they do is add quantum dots to a backlight to make it wider gamut because it's maybe cheaper or they want to push awareness of the technology sort of a marketing thing because they have not yet put them into the panel itself which could help with viewing angles. TVs are more ahead with QDs, for monitors QDs right now are a gimmick that gives you what we already have for a decade or more.

What do you mean by that Acer VA? What precise model? All older Acer VA based monitors at 144Hz were Samsung FG70 VA. There is no difference from other siblings panel wise.
There can be differences in backlight and electronics = sharpness/OD/... that's all. Same contrasts +- units variance and there definitely is some be it FG70 or HG70 some have better response times with lower contrast due to higher black level.

QDs, curves, HDR, RGB, all only a marketing gimmick on current monitors.

LG nano IPS is also only some enhanced variant.



> Wrapping things up, we know for sure that LG’s Nano IPS enables the company to offer an improved color gamut by controlling the LED backlighting.


In other words all it looks to me is quantum dots but named nano by LG due to Samsung probably holding the quantum dot name. Same as Samsung calls their IPS a PLS because LG holds the IPS name.



> The term "Nano IPS" is a new one on us. LG says it "involves the application of nanometer-sized particles to the screen's LED to absorb excess light wavelengths." That sounds a lot like Samsung's Quantum Dot LED backlight system to us. LG didn't share any more information on Nano IPS nor any pricing or availability details on these displays with us, but we'll probably hear all that at CES.


 @bloot: all the 4/4 units of XF270HUA I had were blurry, you can't see it at first when it's your only monitor and you don't remember how clean and nice neutral sharpness looks, compared to oversharpening which is very annoying and visible due to halos the blur on XF270HUA makes text fuzzy and "thicker", when I had only XF270HUA after some time I would realize how this affects my use of it that I'm putting it closer and it still looks fuzzy, it gets annoying in long use to me, even short use it's harder to focus on it. When you have a comparison monitor of any type with neutral sharpness side by side the difference is night and day. Your eyes adjust a little to the blurriness and try sharpen (and in your brain) more and all, this strains your eyes more  While yes it's usable, it may hurt your eyes eventually, make it difficult to use the monitor many hours a day or long term wise.

There is some variance between units but all 4/4 were blurry, this one might be the worst, who knows, on photos it all looks quite similarly poor.


----------



## bloot

Yeah it's possible @JackCY but in my case this problem does not affect me at all for daily use, as I said I am much more bothered about the white uniformity (which is not as bad as other units at least) and the infamous ips glow, luckily there's no backlight bleed.

I'll keep this montor because I'm tired of looking for a decent one, this one is pretty usable and 421€ includinig shipping is not a bad price after all when I can't seem to find the gsync version under 725€ + shipping.


----------



## fursko

Yes quantum dot means wider gamut backlight. Its not gimmick lol. It improves colors. LG says nano ips, Samsung says quantum dots its simply wider gamut backlight. Asus using quantum dot term for upcoming 4k 144hz monitors too. My calibrator says 

Acer: %107 srgb %76 dcip3 gamut volume
Samsung: %132 srgb %94 dcip3 gamut volume

its not gimmick appereantly.

this is acer: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_z271.htm#contrast_stability
this is samsung: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/samsung_c32hg70.htm#contrast_stability

as you can see Samsung around 2k contrast. Acer can reach 3354 contrast. No one else producing 144hz va panel i guess. Its all Samsung. Also Samsung averaging 13.3ms response times. Acer 8.0 with normal overdrive. Samsung doesnt have overdrive i guess.

I didnt tried Acer XF270HUA but i can say that Benq TN was sharper than chg70. XF270HUA screen coating might be the problem.


----------



## JackCY

It is a "gimmick" because same wider gamut has been available without the need for QDs for ages. AG322QCX doesn't have QD backlight but some other and it's wider gamut too. Plus there are plenty wide gamut monitors otherwise for a decade+. As such it provides nothing to the user that has not been available for a long time. It is a gimmick because maybe it's cheaper and hype hype hype marketing, they will rather say it has QD, nano what ever than say it's a wide gamut monitor as then people associate that with overblown unreal colors and that's what you get with both as they are the same in effect. I don't mind the C27HG70 wider gamut since it has decent calibration and also sRGB emulation as much as it tries, though the AG322QCX was poorly caliberated but backlight was solid wide gamut otherwise without QDs.

You're comparing CFG70 panel vs CHG70 panel from Samsung and saying FG70 has better contrast, well that is known since HG70 released. Compare an Acer Z271 vs Samsung C27*FG*70, same panel, same contrast. This has nothing to do with Acer, that is simply difference between different Samsung VA panel lines.

Samsung monitors all have OD under normal and strobed settings. FG70 was faster than HG70 in a way but suffered from overshoots and other issues. HG70 in Samsung monitors is borderline overshooting that you can barely make it out and the OD is reasonably well tuned. Plus HG70 31.5" is considerably slower than 27" variant to a point where 31.5' is unusable to me, 27" is "OK" smeary but usable although 1/5 units was smeary slow and as bad as the 31.5" variant. 27" C27HG70 has higher black level ==> lower contrast, more issues, no PWM backlight than it's bigger sibling.

XF270HUA coating is not a problem it's a semigloss/semimatter, it's fine. HG70 may have a slightly lighter coating but you won't see a difference in normal use unless you shine a flashlight on the panel even then it looked quite the same.

My #4 XF270HUA same as #3 has many stuck bright pixels, small hard to see (mostly need to be close), but very many and the color temp. uniformity is similar to #1 and #3 units same poor that I can see on OCN and in games easily for example. Even without the sharpness issue it's a return for #4. Glow is there but may be the best so far with no yellow tint almost on bottom right glow only top right due to BLB has some. BLB is what most people might call none, but it's there when you know what to look for. I have not seen a single LCD in existence that could be claimed as no BLB although this might be as good as it gets for LCD http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...hz-va-g-sync-lg-32gk850g-78.html#post27289593


----------



## fursko

I said Acer because i used Acer and i compared it to chg70 side by side. Its not completely same as cfg70. 

Check these:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_mg279q.htm
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/eizo_foris_fs2735.htm

Same auo panel (AU Optronics M270DAN02.3 AHVA) but look how different they are.

AOC says supercolor technology for their wide gamut btw. Its normal giving a name to wide color gamut. Good marketing tho. Quantum, Nano looks fancy for casual buyer.


----------



## bloot

@JackCY how to check bright pixels? I didn't notice any but I'm curious as you say it's hard to see them, maybe I have them too.

Tried a black background 100% brightness but can see nothing wrong.


----------



## JackCY

bloot said:


> @JackCY how to check bright pixels? I didn't notice any but I'm curious as you say it's hard to see them, maybe I have them too.
> 
> Tried a black background 100% brightness but can see nothing wrong.


Like that black from EIZO standalone test since my image viewer adds a green text and I want that text for my normal picture browsing, 100% brightness, look from where you sit scan the screen left-right-up-down, then look as close as you can focus 20cm or so a hands length and scan again. On some units it's worse on some it's very faint and it's not whole pixels but only a part of 1 channel or possibly even a missing "black fill" between pixels which seems to be the case IMHO on some as the bright green/red etc. dot/line seems very thin and only visible from certain angles. On my #3 XF270HUA I would have to look it up but it was similar possibly more bright than #4 which has this faint star like dust everywhere of stuck bright spots, they are everywhere, faint and I'm not sure if there is one that is bright and stands out at my normal very low brightness settings, personally I do not use almost at all over 120cd/m2 or there about, I'm happy with 20-120cd/m2 brightness. You can also do it in a dark room with no light, that helps too to see the bright spots and not confuse them with dust and light from room lighting up that dust, usually I take a cloth and try clean it if I'm not sure.

@fursko as far as I know it's all the same FG70 panel, it is the same as other monitor panel wise and there are many many with that FG70 panel in 24" and 27" sizes. As well as many monitors now with HG70 27" and 31.5" panels.

The linked AUO AHVA are all completely same panel wise, M270DAN02.3. An older framed variant. XF270HUA and XB271HU/T have 2.6 variant for "frameless" monitors. Still the same panel otherwise. You can even see how the mounting on 2.3 is the same between monitors, it's 100% equal panels. I am not aware of any change with 2.6 other than mounting.
Here is a summary of what monitor uses what panel from someone who tried a few of these:



> M270Q008 V0 - : Asus PG279Q, Nixeus EDG27.
> 
> M270DAN02.3 - Acer XB270HU, Acer XF270HU, Viewsonic XG2703-GS, AOC AG271QG, ASUS MG279Q, Pixio PX277, EIZO Foris FS2735.
> 
> M270DAN02.6 - Acer XB271HU, Acer XB271HUT, Acer XF270HUA.


The first variant especially in PG279Q is notorious for poor mounting and thus insane BLB. 2.6 is almost BLB "free" with it's frameless mounting. Nixeus supposedly worked out the kinks of mounting but I cannot confirm that myself, have not tried one and they don't seem to sell it in EU at all it was all promises promises then they had a few units in UK not really EU that sold out and now it's gone again, same issues were being reported in it's thread here on OCN same as other monitors with this AUO AHVA panel.
There are no differences in the panel itself, it's all down to the electronics driving them when it comes to what performance they want to extract from this panel. OD tuning, refresh support, strobing, color calibration, ... that's all electronics not the panel.


----------



## JackCY

@bloot: service menu access hold 1st button a couple seconds then press power button to power up the monitor with service menu enabled, enabling burn in in the service menu seems to enable service menu access permanently even after power off you power on normally and service menu is accessible, service menu is opened using 1st button. DP lane count of 2 will change you to 60Hz. QCS vs QZB no idea can't find anything about that on google, too technical for google or Acer specific naming of what ever they mean by command type.
If you are keeping this monitor you might want to enable quick start and USB charging in system submenu, it plays only a portion of the start up animation and not all of it turning on faster useful for booting up and catching the first screens, USB charge to charge from ports with monitor in sleep.
ACM under picture tab is adaptive "contrast" varies brightness but in a bad way to me, I don't use it. Super Sharpness is nonsense that is a sharpness filter that only works for certain transitions it's sort of like a very poor pixel shader sharpening, absolutely useless.
Black boost below 5 clips back levels. 5-8 works well it seems at least on my unit right now, I prefer default 5 I don't mind it being a little darker image even if that may not be right compared to a completely calibrated display, it works well with IPS because the back level is not very deep.
sRGB mode only locks you to the default warm color preset. Hue and saturation controls work but they do add quite a bit of banding issues and other quirks if you look closely, I don't see a need to use them.


----------



## aliquis

I have bought a Acer XF270HUA a week ago too. It will be my first experience with a monitor using one of those infamous auo ahva panels.
Will properly test the monitor on the weekend, but unlike some others, my expectations are not unrealistic high (i expect some uniformity issues, bleed/glow etc. and i am fine with it to some degree).

Its not only in this forum, some people want a monitor to be near perfect and are activly looking for issues. 

Also, some issues seem to be very subjective, like sharpness. I have witnessed this in another samsung thread, were a small minority of users reported that the sharpness was unusable and the monitor therefore worthless. 
And while that may be true for them, many others had no problems with the sharpness on that model.

I think its good to be critical of the shortcomings and report them here, after all thats what the forum is about, but when people complain a lot about common issues, like that their panel is not perfectly uniform, about some minor glow and bleed (we have seen these pictures of ips/ahva screens at 100% brightness @OSD, in a completly dark room with a overexposed camera too often, where people ask if they should return their monitor because the bleed/glow on the picture is too bad...., when at normal brightness settings and in daylight conditions in the room they will probably barely notice any bleed/glow at all),imperfect sharpness that may come across as very subjective etc. i wonder what they expect ?

Anyway, in a few days i'll share my experience, i am curious if i will have the same complaints about this model as some others (at least i know what to look out for).


----------



## bloot

JackCY said:


> @bloot: service menu access hold 1st button a couple seconds then press power button to power up the monitor with service menu enabled, enabling burn in in the service menu seems to enable service menu access permanently even after power off you power on normally and service menu is accessible, service menu is opened using 1st button. DP lane count of 2 will change you to 60Hz. QCS vs QZB no idea can't find anything about that on google, too technical for google or Acer specific naming of what ever they mean by command type.
> If you are keeping this monitor you might want to enable quick start and USB charging in system submenu, it plays only a portion of the start up animation and not all of it turning on faster useful for booting up and catching the first screens, USB charge to charge from ports with monitor in sleep.
> ACM under picture tab is adaptive "contrast" varies brightness but in a bad way to me, I don't use it. Super Sharpness is nonsense that is a sharpness filter that only works for certain transitions it's sort of like a very poor pixel shader sharpening, absolutely useless.
> Black boost below 5 clips back levels. 5-8 works well it seems at least on my unit right now, I prefer default 5 I don't mind it being a little darker image even if that may not be right compared to a completely calibrated display, it works well with IPS because the back level is not very deep.
> sRGB mode only locks you to the default warm color preset. Hue and saturation controls work but they do add quite a bit of banding issues and other quirks if you look closely, I don't see a need to use them.


Thanks, what is service menu useful for?

I already enabled quick start, the S2417DG was much faster in that regard, no stupid logo you just press the power button and image came instantly, no need to config any fast mode or anything. USB charging I don't really need it at the moment.

I tried to find those bright pixels and can't find any. My final config is brightness 20 contrast 50 black boost 10 r gain 45 g gain 46 b gain 50 r bias 49 g bias 45 b bias 50. It gives me a very good image quality with no tint at all, 6500K measured with my sony a6300 and no tint.

@aliquis very true, but it's also true many units come with many defects they should not, in the end ips glow and white uniformity seems to be common issues you will find on every AHVA 144Hz panel to some degree, you just decide if that degree is acceptable or not. I don't find the supposed blurriness I should find on this XF270HUA a problem at all, if it wasn't for the lagom test I would never mention it because the image is sharp enough to my eyes, much better than a 1080p panel for sure.


----------



## JackCY

aliquis said:


> I have bought a Acer XF270HUA a week ago too. It will be my first experience with a monitor using one of those infamous auo ahva panels.
> Will properly test the monitor on the weekend, but unlike some others, my expectations are not unrealistic high (i expect some uniformity issues, bleed/glow etc. and i am fine with it to some degree).
> 
> Its not only in this forum, some people want a monitor to be near perfect and are activly looking for issues.
> 
> Also, some issues seem to be very subjective, like sharpness. I have witnessed this in another samsung thread, were a small minority of users reported that the sharpness was unusable and the monitor therefore worthless.
> And while that may be true for them, many others had no problems with the sharpness on that model.
> 
> I think its good to be critical of the shortcomings and report them here, after all thats what the forum is about, but when people complain a lot about common issues, like that their panel is not perfectly uniform, about some minor glow and bleed (we have seen these pictures of ips/ahva screens at 100% brightness @OSD, in a completly dark room with a overexposed camera too often, where people ask if they should return their monitor because the bleed/glow on the picture is too bad...., when at normal brightness settings and in daylight conditions in the room they will probably barely notice any bleed/glow at all),imperfect sharpness that may come across as very subjective etc. i wonder what they expect ?
> 
> Anyway, in a few days i'll share my experience, i am curious if i will have the same complaints about this model as some others (at least i know what to look out for).


Sharpness is not a subjective thing it's easily quantifiable. It's only that some people are willing to accept blurry monitors and hurt their eyes and some do not. Seeing XF270HUA alone is not as bad except your eyes strain, put a secondary monitor with neutral sharpness side by side and they look vastly different sharpness wise.

With Samsung VA the sharpness of text was about pixel layout structure affecting text clarity which it does, both split pixels and split dimming does affect clarity overall but this XF270HUA and many other AUO M270 based monitors blur is worse.

The glow on my #4 is "OK" for this panel, BLB is "fine" too.

But my score so far is something like this:


*laptop TN:* 1/1 trouble free
*BenQ 24" IPS, I think BenQ BL2411PT and they still sell that crap: *don't remember issues only the brightness at minimum was so high it burned eyes, over 100cd/m2 minimum, what the hell
*HP Z24i:* 5 total, #1 open box sold as new shop refused an immediate test or exchange, tested at home, stuck dark pixels, #2 semi permanent retention issues in minutes, #3 "OK" kept it for years until it had a big dark spot in middle of screen ==> RMA in 3 year warranty that has 0 pixel issues policy, #4 from RMA dust stuck in panel, #5 from RMA dust stuck in panel ==> refund, some had better color temp. uniformity some worse, glow wasn't that good but mostly usable
*AG322QCX:* 1, bad gray uniformity due to curve, slow response time making it worse than a borrowed 60Hz TN for gaming, colors completely out of whack impossible to calibrate in OSD to remove red tint from skin tones.
*XF270HUA:* 2/4 stuck bright pixels, 1/4 terrible viewing angles and glow, 4/4 unacceptable color. temperature uniformity, 4/4 blurry, 3-4/4 general yellowing of the whole screen due to BLB
*C27HG70:* 4/5 terrible dark gray uniformity due to curving = all backgrounds in apps and websites look like trash + weird dark blotches seen in all games and movies during movement of image, many have stuck bright pixels 4/5, stuck dark pixels 2/5, top and/or bottom yellowing from BLB 2/5 or more, 1/5 loose PCB rattling inside monitor, crazy BLB 2/5 or more, 1/5 scuffed up stand

I don't even have to do anything crazy, I simply turn some on and already on monitor loading screen that shows black with no image I can see stuck bright pixels and BLB issues during initial power up with my eyes. It takes special ignorance from manufacturers to let such products to customers.
Or I'm unpacking it and it's already rattling in my hands?  I really don't have to look very closely for issues they are quite blatantly obvious.

Some of the issues are not even about the panel and are added as a "bonus" by manufacturers.

I don't need photos to see BLB, glow etc. I can see it when using monitors at my low brightness such as I use XF270HUA in 0-20 range usually, maybe 30 on a bright day but often around 5-15 and that should be some 40-120cd/m2 range or there about.

I was quite happy with my HP Z24i and at the time it was a fast IPS (sub 7ms transitions so we're talking 144Hz capable if electronics would allow) with low latency (sub 10ms) (I had the LG panel, all were LG, no idea what region had Samsung panel variants), https://www.prad.de/testberichte/test-monitor-hp-z24i/5/ For it's release time it was fast compared to the snail IPS otherwise with 10-20ms transitions and 25ms+ even input lags.
With OSD power saving the brightness was tunable down to 50% of it's range allowing for low brightness settings. C27HG70 has something similar but it goes low enough even without it, if you wanted to you could almost turn C27HG70 pitch black with whole brightness adjustment range it has you only have to know how, set power saving to high, turn on local dimming set brightness to 0 and good luck seeing anything  Even I didn't try that one, local dimming on 0 brightness is already dark very dark, lower than I need.



bloot said:


> Thanks, what is service menu useful for?
> 
> I already enabled quick start, the S2417DG was much faster in that regard, no stupid logo you just press the power button and image came instantly, no need to config any fast mode or anything. USB charging I don't really need it at the moment.
> 
> I tried to find those bright pixels and can't find any. My final config is brightness 20 contrast 50 black boost 10 r gain 45 g gain 46 b gain 50 r bias 49 g bias 45 b bias 50. It gives me a very good image quality with no tint at all, 6500K measured with my sony a6300 and no tint.
> 
> @aliquis very true, but it's also true many units come with many defects they should not, in the end ips glow and white uniformity seems to be common issues you will find on every AHVA 144Hz panel to some degree, you just decide if that degree is acceptable or not. I don't find the supposed blurriness I should find on this XF270HUA a problem at all, if it wasn't for the lagom test I would never mention it because the image is sharp enough to my eyes, much better than a 1080p panel for sure.


Service menu, probably nothing, you can see backlight hours for example to check if you've been sold a new unit or a used one.

Most people hate the glow on IPS, I'm fine with glow as long as it's not poor for that panel and without BLB yellow tint at best. Sure an ATW polarized panel would be best but this one doesn't have it, almost none do anymore in monitors.


----------



## bloot

If XF270HUA was so blurry I could not read text easily I would return it to the store no doubt (I have 1 month to do so) but I must be honest and say that I find no blurriness on text. The sharpness test on the eizo monitor test for example, it passes it without any problem.


----------



## 12345us3r

The XF270HUA might not be the sharpest monitor but there are a lot worse ones, like the LG 32GK850G.


----------



## JackCY

bloot said:


> If XF270HUA was so blurry I could not read text easily I would return it to the store no doubt (I have 1 month to do so) but I must be honest and say that I find no blurriness on text. The sharpness test on the eizo monitor test for example, it passes it without any problem.


That's not a sharpness test, that's a text clarity test for CRTs. Most of the EIZO tests are dated back to CRTs really. Lagom and similar line patterns is what's needed to clearly visualize sharpness issues. You can see it on text but you have to know what to look for and how a nice clean text looks like which many on OCN here don't as they use clear type and smoothed fonts and smoothed fonts Chrome etc. some people simply do not mind reading blurry text all day or do not realize they have already ruined their eyes by not caring.

@12345us3r: quite possible, of course owners in that thread will ignore it most of them. It's pointless and only outrages people to show them how bad a new panel/monitor is when they are excited about it and hype hype. It was the same with Samsung VA last year until reviews started showing it in numbers and more people started believing in the issues and as more crazy user reports started to show up.

---
@bloot: I'm processing my IPS vs VA comparison photos and one of them is showing the XF270HUA bright spots everywhere, ignore red or other very bright spots (about 3 total) that's from camera's accidental bulb mode carrying settings to non bulb when using remote, all those tiny green and other color dots are the stuck bright pixels, the whole screen is covered with them, the top edge green dot is there bright as far as I know. You can also see BLB on this. 10sec F4 ISO 100 from 160cm at 30 brightness on monitor.


----------



## aliquis

JackCY said:


> some people simply do not mind reading blurry text all day or do not realize they have already ruined their eyes by not caring.
> 
> @12345us3r: quite possible, of course owners in that thread will ignore it most of them. It's pointless and only outrages people to show them how bad a new panel/monitor is when they are excited about it and hype hype. It was the same with Samsung VA last year until reviews started showing it in numbers and more people started believing in the issues and as more crazy user reports started to show up.


There are a few like that, but most People here are very open to flaws/weaknesses of the products they bought.

Also, some issues are not easy to reproduce or are subjective, in the sense that they may not be perceived as issues.

For example, in the Samsung thread from 1-2 years about the cfg70, it was me that posted macro shots of the weird Pixel structure. But even so, i never had any Problems with the sharpness of the text on my cfg70. Make no mistake to believe that i have ever thought the cfg70 to be a good Monitor, it was full of Bugs, especially the earlier revisions (different Kinds of flicker, severe Color shift, etc..) which many owners/buyers willingly admitted and shared in the Samsung thread.

To be honest, i think your attitude is rather arrogant, because you dismiss what other People write here, if it disagrees with your Notion. 

Like seriously, if only you and a handfull other People have a Problem with the text on this Monitor and the Explanation you come up with is that all the other People are wrong, that they already have ruined their eyes... thats just very narrowminded.


----------



## JackCY

aliquis said:


> There are a few like that, but most People here are very open to flaws/weaknesses of the products they bought.
> 
> Also, some issues are not easy to reproduce or are subjective, in the sense that they may not be perceived as issues.
> 
> For example, in the Samsung thread from 1-2 years about the cfg70, it was me that posted macro shots of the weird Pixel structure. But even so, i never had any Problems with the sharpness of the text on my cfg70. Make no mistake to believe that i have ever thought the cfg70 to be a good Monitor, it was full of Bugs, especially the earlier revisions (different Kinds of flicker, severe Color shift, etc..) which many owners/buyers willingly admitted and shared in the Samsung thread.
> 
> To be honest, i think your attitude is rather arrogant, because you dismiss what other People write here, if it disagrees with your Notion.
> 
> Like seriously, if only you and a handfull other People have a Problem with the text on this Monitor and the Explanation you come up with is that all the other People are wrong, that they already have ruined their eyes... thats just very narrowminded.


Difference from neutral is fairly large and the sharpness issue is quantifiable not a personal opinion thing.
If you want to know what looking at blurry hard to read text will do to your eyes I think there are plenty studies on eyes you can search for.


----------



## aliquis

I dont want to discredit your finding, but you have to consider that it is a unrealistic test condition. 
Thats like looking for bleed/glow in a dark room at 100% brightness --> that may look horrible on a ips Screen, but in normal daylight/lower brightness conditions may be not perceived as a issue at all.

There are plenty other Tests at lagom, Pixel Inversion Tests for example, where many modern high refresh Monitors fail horribly, even so, does that mean that they are "useless" in realistic use Scenarios and that anyone who disagrees has either already ruined their eyes or is ignorant?

Same with your sharpness test on lagom, yes the model may yield bad results on this test, does that mean that the sharpness in normal conditions (like reading smaller text) is bad? No, not not necessary. 

It seems a lot of People find no issue with the text on this model ( i'll test this myself, because i just bought the Monitor, on the Weekend, and i am, as most People, very curious if it has any serious flaws)



You have to consider that the lagom Tests are tailored to find weaknesses/Attributes in detail about the Monitor.
I get it, you and some others have very high expectations, i already read that you bought and returned countless Monitors in a post of yours, and thats your decision. 
But you have to understand that not everyone is like you and has such high expectations, for most People, me included, some issues are acceptable and are not seen as a Problem, that doesn't mean we are ignorant or blind...


----------



## fursko

JackCY said:


> Difference from neutral is fairly large and the sharpness issue is quantifiable not a personal opinion thing.
> If you want to know what looking at blurry hard to read text will do to your eyes I think there are plenty studies on eyes you can search for.


Which one is correct ? My Acer VA looks like right picture.


----------



## bloot

That's how it looks now with my last monitor settings I posted.


----------



## JackCY

fursko said:


> Which one is correct ? My Acer VA looks like right picture.


A single uniform is correct, if middle center is darker brighter then your gamma is off but that's all. There should be no visible rectangles or squares. It's explained on lagom or see picture below.
So in my example a left C27HG70 is very good but the right XF270HUA is awful. I didn't have trouble with C27HG70 but I almost hate every day I use this 4th unit of XF270HUA, it may have the blur the worst of them all.

@bloot: doesn't look as awful as mine but it may be a contrast of camera difference. Still there can indeed be variance. I've used the XF270HUA before for some time and it didn't bother me as much as this 4th unit does.


----------



## JackCY

aliquis said:


> I dont want to discredit your finding, but you have to consider that it is a unrealistic test condition.
> Thats like looking for bleed/glow in a dark room at 100% brightness --> that may look horrible on a ips Screen, but in normal daylight/lower brightness conditions may be not perceived as a issue at all.
> 
> There are plenty other Tests at lagom, Pixel Inversion Tests for example, where many modern high refresh Monitors fail horribly, even so, does that mean that they are "useless" in realistic use Scenarios and that anyone who disagrees has either already ruined their eyes or is ignorant?
> 
> Same with your sharpness test on lagom, yes the model may yield bad results on this test, does that mean that the sharpness in normal conditions (like reading smaller text) is bad? No, not not necessary.
> 
> It seems a lot of People find no issue with the text on this model ( i'll test this myself, because i just bought the Monitor, on the Weekend, and i am, as most People, very curious if it has any serious flaws)
> 
> 
> 
> You have to consider that the lagom Tests are tailored to find weaknesses/Attributes in detail about the Monitor.
> I get it, you and some others have very high expectations, i already read that you bought and returned countless Monitors in a post of yours, and thats your decision.
> But you have to understand that not everyone is like you and has such high expectations, for most People, me included, some issues are acceptable and are not seen as a Problem, that doesn't mean we are ignorant or blind...


I can see sharpness issues on photos, movies, text but it is much harder to illustrate to others from those over photos. That is where the plain as day and easy to do lagom test comes in.
BLB/glow no problem to find in daylight and my low brightness 20 max on XF270HUA. Again it's easier to illustrate to other over photos on black with longer exposure or higher brightness.
Inversion I can encounter on photos, webpages, etc. so while it may be "useless" to many there are situations where it does happen in normal use, especially webpage backgrounds with fine patterns are a pain on the HG70 Samsungs with their buzz, changes of shades, etc. during their inversion issues.
Sharpness is bad and the lagom test confirms it, disagree all you want. Again it's easier to show over photos using this plain as day test image that reveals the issues easily.

If you want to look at a blurry monitor, damage your eyes as a result and be happy about paying for that, go ahead it's your choice. I'm simply bringing the issue to light so other know and can decide for themselves. It would be a simple firmware fix IMHO but in all the 2-3 years Acer can't be bothered to patch it and offer a sharpness adjustment as most more decent monitors have so with the variance between panels each user could fine tune it to neutral if they want to though most of the time set to neutral does transfer well between different units reasonably well and even a simple fine tune of the sharpness by Acer as a default setting on all units would go a long way.

Most (all, almost all really) monitors I return have defective pixels/dust or very bad uniformity of some kind. Because there is no quality control by manufacturers and they leave filtering out the crap to customers, hoping they will sell more that way which they often do.


----------



## Phixit

I swapped my BenQ XL2720Z for a XB271HU last night. I was first going for a LG 32GK850G, but the 1yr warranty (Canada) and the VA motion blur kind of killed the deal for me.

Here are my thoughts so far :

- Much nicer/vivid colors vs the XL2720Z TN panel. 
- Almost no Bezel. The XL2720Z had a very large one all around the screen.
-G-SYNC provides a smoother experience when frames drop below 60.
- 1440p vs 1080p .. I'll need some time to adapt. Everything in Windows is much smaller. I tried to set the scaling to 125% and it looked blurry.
- Might need to swap my 1070, I feel like it won't be enough for newer games for [email protected] Ultra.

I don't see any dead pixels as well.

As for BLB/IPS glow, I'm not entirely sure. It seems like I might have minor glow in the bottom right corner, it's hard to tell since it is my first IPS panel and I can't do comparison. I don't think I'm going to return it for another one.
Most people seem to run this monitor at <30 brightness, I find it to be way too dark. I'm currently at 50 and it feels OK to me.


----------



## Leopardi

Phixit said:


> I swapped my BenQ XL2720Z for a XB271HU last night. I was first going for a LG 32GK850G, but the 1yr warranty (Canada) and the VA motion blur kind of killed the deal for me.
> 
> Here are my thoughts so far :
> 
> - Much nicer/vivid colors vs the XL2720Z TN panel.
> - Almost no Bezel. The XL2720Z had a very large one all around the screen.
> -G-SYNC provides a smoother experience when frames drop below 60.
> - 1440p vs 1080p .. I'll need some time to adapt. Everything in Windows is much smaller. I tried to set the scaling to 125% and it looked blurry.
> - Might need to swap my 1070, I feel like it won't be enough for newer games for [email protected] Ultra.
> 
> I don't see any dead pixels as well.
> 
> As for BLB/IPS glow, I'm not entirely sure. It seems like I might have minor glow in the bottom right corner, it's hard to tell since it is my first IPS panel and I can't do comparison. I don't think I'm going to return it for another one.
> Most people seem to run this monitor at <30 brightness, I find it to be way too dark. I'm currently at 50 and it feels OK to me.


Do you also notice the slight darkening on the left/right edges in bright images? Kind of like a viewing angle thing, but it's just the backlight being darker there.

The thicker bezeled Asus etc. don't have that effect.


----------



## Phixit

Leopardi said:


> Do you also notice the slight darkening on the left/right edges in bright images? Kind of like a viewing angle thing, but it's just the backlight being darker there.
> 
> The thicker bezeled Asus etc. don't have that effect.


Yes, I do.

I've read the Asus had more BLB problems because of the way they're built .. that's why I went with Acer. Also because I could order it from Costco (90 days return) and wanted to be able to return it without hassles locally.


----------



## aliquis

I tested the XF270HUA (with some games, lagom/eizo tests etc) yesterday. Overall i think its a good monitor, has some minor blb/homogenity issues,g2g transitions noticable faster than on my VA models, the sharpness of the text was not a problem for me at all.

But i already returned the monitor, because i personally can't stand the degree of IPS glow on this model. This is just my personal preference (i made the switch from ips to va models for my desktop pc about 3 years ago because i really dislike ips glow), but for me the glow was really unpleasant even at 0% brightness.

Although i wont be ordering another one again (will stay with my VA models with all their flaws for the time being), i think overall that it is a good monitor if you can get it for a good price and if you don't mind IPS glow.


----------



## bloot

So it seems there's no sharpness problem with these monitors, it's all about pixel walk after all http://www.overclock.net/forum/27200985-post7994.html

Tried on full screen, scrolling and window mode and it happens the same as on this user's unit. I've never had text reading issues as I've been stating since I first powered on this monitor.


----------



## ASDFG123

Hello, I have XF270HUA (zero frame). Can someone advice good settings for this monitor? Currently I adjusted brightness to 17 contrast left on 50, black boost also left on 5. However I don't know proper settings for color settings (Rgain, Rbias and etc) and there is 6 axis hue settings, I completely don't know their functions.


----------



## bloot

ASDFG123 said:


> Hello, I have XF270HUA (zero frame). Can someone advice good settings for this monitor? Currently I adjusted brightness to 17 contrast left on 50, black boost also left on 5. However I don't know proper settings for color settings (Rgain, Rbias and etc) and there is 6 axis hue settings, I completely don't know their functions.


It varies from unit to unit, here're my settings anyway


----------



## Zensou

I bought a refurb for $317. No dead or stuck pixels, no scratches. Pretty much perfect at first sight. Except for one thing, the whites seem really yellow compared to my QNIX QX2710LED. I've tried changing some settings but I just can't get it to match the whites on the QNIX or even my secondary display which is an Acer 1440p 60hz IPS K272HUL. I've checked the power on time in the hidden menu and it's over 4700 hours. Here's an image of the difference between whites (Left to right: XF270HU, QNIX QX2710LED, Acer K272HUL)


----------



## JackCY

The only thing you can change without ruining something else in the process is color gains and brightness. The variance between M270DAN2.x panels is huge there are no "type this in settings" everyone can use, use your brain.

Some units are yellowy because of bleed, some maybe because of backlight or poor hardware calibration. Can happen to any LCD.

Blur vs refresh rate there is no change on 60Hz it's still blurry as hell compared to neutral sharpness monitors. Inversion what ever, sure can have an impact at times but the sharpness from my experience is due to Acer's mess up in firmware not due to inversion handling, clock phase and what not.

They could have patched it, updated it long ago. A blurry monitor should never go to market no matter what the cause is, period.


----------



## bloot

I could take a look at the LG 32GK850G a friend of mine recently bought and oh man that thing really has fuzzy text, XF270HUA isn't the sharpest 27" 1440p panel out there but text reading is not an issue.


----------



## mollikolli

Bought the xf270hua and the worst complaint I have about it is bad color uniformity. All white screen is yellowish in the middle and bluish nearing the sides. Annoyingly noticeable when browsing, not at all noticeable when gaming etc. No dead pixels, pretty large area of blb in the top right corner, even larger than bottom right which I've read has it on all units. I don't find the blb that much of an issue, but these uneven colors are bugging me.



Probably going to return and get some other monitor, but if this noticeable color uniformity is a rare issue I might give another unit a try. So does this problem affect all the units or did I get an exceptionally bad one in this respect?


----------



## Leopardi

mollikolli said:


> Bought the xf270hua and the worst complaint I have about it is bad color uniformity. All white screen is yellowish in the middle and bluish nearing the sides. Annoyingly noticeable when browsing, not at all noticeable when gaming etc. No dead pixels, pretty large area of blb in the top right corner, even larger than bottom right which I've read has it on all units. I don't find the blb that much of an issue, but these uneven colors are bugging me.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably going to return and get some other monitor, but if this noticeable color uniformity is a rare issue I might give another unit a try. So does this problem affect all the units or did I get an exceptionally bad one in this respect?


It is a "feature", and I think this XF270HU uses discarded panels that weren't good enough for the XB271HU so it's even more exaggerated. I haven't had color shift noticeable by naked eye on the XB271HU's I've owned, except for the vignetting sides due to the zero frame build.


----------



## mollikolli

Ok reading this thread further according to username JackyCY 4/4 of his xf270hua's had bad color temperature uniformity. Guess there's no winning that lottery then with others units.

The difference in color temperatures is not slight, it's severe. Will have to return the monitor and find something else, maybe the 32" LG VA freesync once it's available.

Bummer.


----------



## JackCY

mollikolli said:


> Bought the xf270hua and the worst complaint I have about it is bad color uniformity. All white screen is yellowish in the middle and bluish nearing the sides. Annoyingly noticeable when browsing, not at all noticeable when gaming etc. No dead pixels, pretty large area of blb in the top right corner, even larger than bottom right which I've read has it on all units. I don't find the blb that much of an issue, but these uneven colors are bugging me.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably going to return and get some other monitor, but if this noticeable color uniformity is a rare issue I might give another unit a try. So does this problem affect all the units or did I get an exceptionally bad one in this respect?


Color temp. uniformity on all my units was not good. The corners on right side are also common issue on all Acer frameless IPS. Some units are better some worse. Even if you find a perfect unit, that does not exist, you will still be left with image blur that all units suffer from.

Right now, wait for VG0 or other replacements of this panel in hopefully a better iteration of the panel and electronics, hopefully without the color temp. uniformity issues and blur. BLB and glow... they will never learn to mass produce decent frames for the panels be it their metal frames by AUO or plastic shells by monitor makers.

You can find all my photos in previous posts. And reports from other people often in text in all these AUO IPS threads.

The color temp. uniformity issue is very annoying for office use and even some games. Plus many units suffer from stuck bright pixels too. I really would not be surprised if they use QC rejects and better panels go to more expensive XB variants, a speculation.

I've tried:
AG322QCX (Samsung 31.5" HG70) smearing and other issues, no thanks.
XF270HUA, so many issues that even for 405 EUR it's not worth it and I would rather use an old 1080p TN with neutral sharpness than XF270HUA.
Tried C27HG70, endless defects again, 470 EUR, don't like the curve as it distorts the image and is not suitable for serious gaming.

And that's all the 120Hz+ 1440p panels there are that aren't TN.

Right now the wait is for AUO flat VA that isn't ridiculously priced. More panels are supposedly in making but that's 2018 manufacturing = maybe in 2019 some will get to market, LG, Samsung etc. 3 years behind AUO in offering faster panels especially officially so that companies do not limit them to 60-75Hz only even if they could run 100Hz fine.
A new AUO AHVA might get released in the Acer VG0 this summer but no details yet despite Computex, "reviewers" not covering or asking about monitors really  Reviewers have stopped grilling companies about monitors long ago and the whole market stagnates and dies off overall.

Nvidia is pushing BFG so that they can get on the TV "game" as many people are buying TVs for console and PC use. The thing is, Nvidia will lose that since consoles support adaptive sync not Gsync and for only PC use these huge panels won't sell that well at their ridiculous prices compared to cheaper TVs with adaptive sync.

There is a summary of what might get released and when here: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/high_refresh_rate.htm

Personally right now waiting for LG 32GK850F or other monitors that might offer this flat AUO VA and Acer VG0 or other with newer AUO AHVA panel.
LG 32GK850G is pricey, probably suffers from image blur and there are some common annoying issues with it.

A VA vs IPS comparison is here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-monitors-displays/1681497-va-vs-ips-comparison-27-1440p-144hz.html
So you know what you're getting into with both.


----------



## Leopardi

Personally I'm having a go with the Eizo FS2735 now, 990€. I need to see it for myself if they really try to sell an XF270HUA QC-tier product, you'd think for that extra price they got plenty of bad unit returns and maybe learned something.


----------



## Justforcause

Hey all, I just become an owner of this model and what I noticed is that in games (OW, HOTS, WOW) when I move I notice its not smooth its like blurry even on overdrive set to extreme. In practice when I stand still everything is sharp when I move it becomes slightly blurry and after I stop is sharp again. This causes me some discomfort. Is it common because it is an IPS panel? I am comparing this to TN panel (AOC AG271QX).


----------



## fursko

Justforcause said:


> Hey all, I just become an owner of this model and what I noticed is that in games (OW, HOTS, WOW) when I move I notice its not smooth its like blurry even on overdrive set to extreme. In practice when I stand still everything is sharp when I move it becomes slightly blurry and after I stop is sharp again. This causes me some discomfort. Is it common because it is an IPS panel? I am comparing this to TN panel (AOC AG271QX).


You shouldnt notice that much difference. TN panels has average 3-4ms response times. XF270HUA probably 7ms. 144hz 7ms should be ok.


----------



## fursko

Leopardi said:


> Personally I'm having a go with the Eizo FS2735 now, 990€. I need to see it for myself if they really try to sell an XF270HUA QC-tier product, you'd think for that extra price they got plenty of bad unit returns and maybe learned something.


I think its not good enough for gaming and price is insane. It has bad freesync range and bad overdrive. But im sure it has better qc and less ips glow. So Acer is actually better and much much cheaper but you need luck with it lol.


----------



## Leopardi

fursko said:


> I think its not good enough for gaming and price is insane. It has bad freesync range and bad overdrive. But im sure it has better qc and less ips glow. So Acer is actually better and much much cheaper but you need luck with it lol.


I think Acer has the worst OD implementation of them all (and like with Asus, gamma can be anything between 2.0-2.3 with no OSD options to fix). Eizo is known for bad strobing though, but I don't care about that or g-sync/freesync, as long as modern AAA games keep omitting framerate limiter options for input lag free VRR.


----------



## Irev

anyone know why ACER re-released this model with revised monitor buttons that are now situated on the rear of the monitor? has anything changed hardware wise?

https://www.pccasegear.com/products/42807/acer-xf270hu-qhd-144hz-freesync-27in-ips-gaming-monitor


----------



## Leopardi

Irev said:


> anyone know why ACER re-released this model with revised monitor buttons that are now situated on the rear of the monitor? has anything changed hardware wise?
> 
> https://www.pccasegear.com/products/42807/acer-xf270hu-qhd-144hz-freesync-27in-ips-gaming-monitor


Well response time spec tells that it still uses the old panels instead of the new faster panel now available..


----------



## The Pook

Reading this thread makes me super happy to have gotten a great panel first time around. Aside from wishing it had GSYNC, I'm super happy with my panel. Got it for $400 before they shot back up to $600 too :wheee:


----------



## matthew87

Irev said:


> anyone know why ACER re-released this model with revised monitor buttons that are now situated on the rear of the monitor? has anything changed hardware wise?
> 
> https://www.pccasegear.com/products/42807/acer-xf270hu-qhd-144hz-freesync-27in-ips-gaming-monitor


It would appear to me the 'new' Acer XF270HU you linked, which I too coincidently just noticed today on PCCG's website, might use the newer AUO M270DAN02.6 panel in place of the original XF270HU's M270DAN02.3. Hopefully someone who's a bit more knowledgeable than I can provide their input or two cents. 

My reasoning is based on how thin the side and top bezels are around the image of the 'new' XF270HU on PCCG's website, so too that the buttons have been moved to the rear which would support the use of a 'frameless' LCD panel like the 2.6. That thin bezel style pictured on PCCG's website isn't seen on a single 2.3 revision monitor by any manufacturer, be it Acer, Asus through to Viewsonic. The only monitors with similar bezel profiles are those that use the newer frameless 2.6 revision panels such as Acer's XB271HU and XF270HUA. Comparing the 'new' XF270HU on PCCG's website to the aforementioned frameless 2.6 monitors from Acer the bezel profiles look very similar. 

Notice the similarities in bezels:

XB271HU - 2.6
http://shop.concordtech.com.hk/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/XB271HU.jpg

XF270HUA - 2.6 
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/711hLJmPsTL._SL1500_.jpg

Bezels on older 2.3 panels:

Original XF270HU
http://blog.bestbuy.ca/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/35177i887AC1E35A6030AC.jpg

Asus MG279Q 
https://www.asus.com/media/global/products/aU21qq6PFhDpORKJ/P_setting_fff_1_90_end_500.png

ViewSonic XG2703
https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/XG2703-GS-front.jpg


----------



## Leopardi

matthew87 said:


> It would appear to me the 'new' Acer XF270HU you linked, which I too coincidently just noticed today on PCCG's website, might use the newer AUO M270DAN02.6 panel in place of the original XF270HU's M270DAN02.3. Hopefully someone who's a bit more knowledgeable than I can provide their input or two cents.
> 
> My reasoning is based on how thin the side and top bezels are around the image of the 'new' XF270HU on PCCG's website, so too that the buttons have been moved to the rear which would support the use of a 'frameless' LCD panel like the 2.6. That thin bezel style pictured on PCCG's website isn't seen on a single 2.3 revision monitor by any manufacturer, be it Acer, Asus through to Viewsonic. The only monitors with similar bezel profiles are those that use the newer frameless 2.6 revision panels such as Acer's XB271HU and XF270HUA. Comparing the 'new' XF270HU on PCCG's website to the aforementioned frameless 2.6 monitors from Acer the bezel profiles look very similar.
> 
> Notice the similarities in bezels:
> 
> XB271HU - 2.6
> http://shop.concordtech.com.hk/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/XB271HU.jpg
> 
> XF270HUA - 2.6
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/711hLJmPsTL._SL1500_.jpg
> 
> Bezels on older 2.3 panels:
> 
> Original XF270HU
> http://blog.bestbuy.ca/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/35177i887AC1E35A6030AC.jpg
> 
> Asus MG279Q
> https://www.asus.com/media/global/products/aU21qq6PFhDpORKJ/P_setting_fff_1_90_end_500.png
> 
> ViewSonic XG2703
> https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/XG2703-GS-front.jpg


Wouldn't make sense to have two monitors with the same exact panel?


----------



## HalongPort

IMHO the shop just linked a wrong picture.


----------



## matthew87

HalongPort said:


> IMHO the shop just linked a wrong picture.


The file name is pretty specific:

XF270HU-l.jpg
XF270HU-th.jpg

I'm also not aware of any other Acer monitors in this rage with the buttons on the rear sans the XF270HB, but it has different sample images.

I'll email PCCG tomorrow and ask.


----------



## astrixx

I just purchased the Acer XF27OHU from MWave. https://www.mwave.com.au/product/acer-xf270hu-27-wqhd-ips-freesync-144hz-gaming-monitor-ab69549

They have the wrong photo it is in fact the frameless version XF270HUA. The overdrive with freesync works over HDMI 2.0 but the range is 40-144hz no 23-144hz. Displayport seems not to have overdrive working, luckily for me my GPU has HDMI 2.0.

The monitor out now that I purchased is the one pictured on the PCCasegear website as the old one has been discontinued.


----------



## Malinkadink

I feel really miffed, i currently have an S2417DG, aside from it being a TN its a great monitor otherwise and gsync is nice. I have had this Acer before as well, and my issues with the monitor were less about the monitor itself, and more on how Windows 10 functions in windowed mode. As we know in windowed or borderless the Windows DWM enforces its own triple buffered vsync, this of course causes massive levels of input lag, and there is no way to actually disable it without nuking the operating system functionality. 

With windows 7 you could disable aero and that would eliminate the dwm from adding vsync into the fold and windowed mode was fine and had input lag levels on the same level as fullscreen.

With Windows 10 i NEED to have a gsync monitor and compatible graphics card if i want to be able to play in windowed mode and not have a severe delay penalty. Getting this freesync monitor of course means windowed mode i'd be running without freesync due to an nvidia gpu and so i'd take a larger delay. I'm actually not sure if freesync works as well as gsync when it comes to windowed mode operation and if it forces the DWM to sit back similar to how Gsync seems to hijack the DWM and then do its thing. 

I've seen plenty of tests for input lag with gsync in windowed or fullscreen, but i dont recall seeing anyone do any extensive testing on freesync and how well it behaves compared to gsync especially in windowed mode operation. 

So essentially i have the option of this monitor at $400, or the XB271HU for $600. Truthfully i can live without gsync, but not with how windows 10 works in windowed mode. I find the freesync version of this monitor superior as it has a more robust OSD allowing for a better hardware calibration, and of course the thing is $200 cheaper. I could go back to windows 7, but at this point that's like saying I'm going back to windows XP, 2020 W7 is going to have all support stop from M$, and there are also some hoops to jump through if you want to use a newer CPU with W7. 

#firstworldproblems


----------



## Leopardi

astrixx said:


> I just purchased the Acer XF27OHU from MWave. https://www.mwave.com.au/product/acer-xf270hu-27-wqhd-ips-freesync-144hz-gaming-monitor-ab69549
> 
> They have the wrong photo it is in fact the frameless version XF270HUA. The overdrive with freesync works over HDMI 2.0 but the range is 40-144hz no 23-144hz. Displayport seems not to have overdrive working, luckily for me my GPU has HDMI 2.0.
> 
> The monitor out now that I purchased is the one pictured on the PCCasegear website as the old one has been discontinued.


How can this monitor have no overdrive through displayport?


----------



## Malinkadink

Leopardi said:


> How can this monitor have no overdrive through displayport?


It does, but people have reported that OD is disabled when using freesync, without freesync enabled it has overdrive as normal and you can change how strong it is. When its using freesync then i believe its locked/grayed out on normal mode. Acer says OD is still working, but apparently there is noticeably more blurring, so i guess the OD is very weak when freesync is active compared to when its just off. This is another reason i guess Gsync is better, it just works more consistently and doesn't have any issues with overdrive not working. The only problem with gsync displays is they're pretty barebone in their OSDs, but again at least it just works more often than not.


----------



## astrixx

You can see one guy who has 2 of these screens said that Displayport overdrive looks and behaves just like overdrive off on DVI-D.
https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/comment/584230#Comment_584230

My Benq XL2730Z had the same issue with displayport but was fixed with a new firmware update from Benq and driver update from AMD. I still have the Benq and can say that HDMI 2.0 is the closest thing to the TN panel. I prefer Displayport but I am forced to use HDMI 2.0.

I created a thread on AMD forums and shared it with Acer on twitter and they told me to contact my local Acer support on their website but I've been very busy from work.

Below is my post on AMD forums.
https://community.amd.com/message/2869678


----------



## astrixx

I'm not sure anymore I thought id try Displayport again and overdrive seems to be working now. I obviously need to test more as I just got this monitor the new XF270HU/A THE frameless version.


----------



## astrixx

Freesync is much smoother when using HDMI 2.0 for me, using displayport there can be tearing when hitting the 144hz limit even with enhance sync on. I think i'll go back to HDMI 2.0 it feels the best.


----------



## astrixx

Leopardi said:


> Well response time spec tells that it still uses the old panels instead of the new faster panel now available..


Can we see some details on this new panel you talk about please?


----------



## astrixx

I think Displayport at least for fortnite is unplayable for me, seems freesync is buggy and overdrive must not be working. Can't say if HDMI 2.0 overdrive works but it's day and night smoother and feels better than DP 1.2. BF1 felt bad on it though. I need to try display port on BF1.


----------



## HalongPort

Are you sure that FreeSync does not get disabled when connecting with HDMI?
Overdrive and Freesync together does not work on this monitor - period.

You can test it yourself with your own eyes.
Connect your monitor with both DP and HDMI 2.0.
Download CRU and delete FreeSync block on HDMI input - now you can use the monitor in non-FreeSync mode.
Use the UFO Ghosting Test and compare it by switching the input.
Feel free to try the different Overdrive settings on the modified HDMI input - FreeSync on is equal to Overdrive off.


----------



## Leopardi

astrixx said:


> Can we see some details on this new panel you talk about please?


Look up VG270UP. Likely we'll hear more about it in gamescom


----------



## matthew87

astrixx said:


> I just purchased the Acer XF27OHU from MWave. https://www.mwave.com.au/product/acer-xf270hu-27-wqhd-ips-freesync-144hz-gaming-monitor-ab69549
> 
> They have the wrong photo it is in fact the frameless version XF270HUA. The overdrive with freesync works over HDMI 2.0 but the range is 40-144hz no 23-144hz. Displayport seems not to have overdrive working, luckily for me my GPU has HDMI 2.0.
> 
> The monitor out now that I purchased is the one pictured on the PCCasegear website as the old one has been discontinued.


Are the input buttons for the monitor on the rear like those pictured on PCCG's website?


----------



## astrixx

HalongPort said:


> Are you sure that FreeSync does not get disabled when connecting with HDMI?
> Overdrive and Freesync together does not work on this monitor - period.
> 
> You can test it yourself with your own eyes.
> Connect your monitor with both DP and HDMI 2.0.
> Download CRU and delete FreeSync block on HDMI input - now you can use the monitor in non-FreeSync mode.
> Use the UFO Ghosting Test and compare it by switching the input.
> Feel free to try the different Overdrive settings on the modified HDMI input - FreeSync on is equal to Overdrive off.


I'll try testing that with CRU soon, in the manual it says you should be able to change overdrive settings with freesync off. Turning it off in Radeon Settings does nothing so it is broken, I have a ticked with Acer and I now need to send them a video showing all this stuff that overdrive is broken, I showed them the info about the Benq XL2730Z firmware fix which this monitor needs IMO. I just wish I couls talk directly to their level 2 instead of having someone in between who seems not to be knowledgeable in this tech.

I'll update how it goes, if the overdrive is not fixed then I'll be return it to them for sure, but I have to be hopefull.

The freesync is definitely smother for me on HDMI 2.0, I can't use DP 1.2 on this monitor at least playing Fortnite.


----------



## astrixx

matthew87 said:


> Are the input buttons for the monitor on the rear like those pictured on PCCG's website?


My buttons are on the front. The ones i saw on the back looked to me like early production models as it looks like it was just stuck on mine is incorporated into the bottom bezel.


----------



## astrixx

Leopardi said:


> Look up VG270UP. Likely we'll hear more about it in gamescom


Are these the ones?

https://www.acer.com/ac/en/AU/content/series-design/vg0


----------



## astrixx

The OSD on the VG0 similar to the new XF270HUA just different skin and a few more menus looking at the picture.


----------



## JackCY

There is always tearing when you go over monitor's refresh rate, even when you have adaptive sync and vsync active the switch to vsync on 144Hz+ may not be perfect and you will get a tear, it all depends on how well they've implemented adaptive sync and that's an Achilles heel on monitors be it adaptive sync in the form of free sync or rip off gsync. Flickering, OD issues, weird ranges, ...


----------



## astrixx

oh thats the Acer Display widget which looks looks the OSD of the new XF270HUA, I just downloaded it now.


----------



## astrixx

JackCY said:


> There is always tearing when you go over monitor's refresh rate, even when you have adaptive sync and vsync active the switch to vsync on 144Hz+ may not be perfect and you will get a tear, it all depends on how well they've implemented adaptive sync and that's an Achilles heel on monitors be it adaptive sync in the form of free sync or rip off gsync. Flickering, OD issues, weird ranges, ...


Yes with enhanced sync it eliminates the tearing above 144hz, HDMI is much better than DP I never notice any tearing.


----------



## astrixx

lol visual mode doesn't work on my monitor on the Acer Display widget but I have it on my OSD anyway, just the split screen works which isn't in the OSD which makes sense.


----------



## astrixx

Okay I just disabled the Freesync block using CRU and I can confirm overdrive doesn't work with Freesync, it is on the off setting. **** that sucks, hopefully now Acer can admit to the issue and get it fixed with a firmware update. As I said I have a ticked with them currently It's in their interest, the RMA rate must be bad because of this and the everyone seems to know about this so the words out and people are going to avoid it and sales will fall.

Hopefully AMD can have some input to them and sort it out like Benq did with the XL2730Z which I also still own.


----------



## astrixx

JackCY said:


> There is always tearing when you go over monitor's refresh rate, even when you have adaptive sync and vsync active the switch to vsync on 144Hz+


You heard of Nvidia's Fast sync, AMD has Enhanced sync which its the same thing and eliminates tearing above the refresh rate.
https://gaming.radeon.com/en/radeonsoftware/adrenalin/enhanced-sync/


----------



## JackCY

What I meant is that considering the overall questionable implementation quality the switch to and from VRR to any other sync method is not smooth :/
Yes there is fast sync/enhanced sync, if you like lag. Those are useful when you run in multiples of your refresh rate, such as 144Hz running over 300fps, then the lag gets small enough.

What new XF270HUA? They made another update to it aesthetically that still has the same old issues and still with questionable or non existent OD in VRR mode? Something Acer knows about for many years now and doesn't give a damn.


----------



## astrixx

This is what my XF270HU Abmiidprzx looks like. I will most like be returning mine if they don't fix the overdrive issue with freesync. I'm currently using it without freesync. I found the easies way to disable freesync is to bring up the monitors firmware version screen and when using HDMI2.0 it disables freesync and then you can change the overdrive. Turning the monitor off resets it, this does nothing when using displayport. Saves me having to use CRU.exe.

I just turn off the monitor then hold the power and the Mode button (first button on the left) then when the desktop appears let go of the power button then let go of the mode button and then just press the mode button again. Then just press what is needed to make the info box disappear I don't remember which one.

Below are the pictures.

I just ordered the Nixeus 27 EDG from the US to Australia whith free shipping from newegg's Australia website, doesn't look like Acer are going to fix the Freesync/overdrive bug any time soon so I'll most likely be returning it as I can't keep using it without freesync.. The Nixeus has variable overdrive with 30-144hz certified freesync range!


----------



## Malinkadink

astrixx said:


> This is what my XF270HU Abmiidprzx looks like. I will most like be returning mine if they don't fix the overdrive issue with freesync. I'm currently using it without freesync. I found the easies way to disable freesync is to bring up the monitors firmware version screen and when using HDMI2.0 it disables freesync and then you can change the overdrive. Turning the monitor off resets it, this does nothing when using displayport. Saves me having to use CRU.exe.
> 
> I just turn off the monitor then hold the power and the Mode button (first button on the left) then when the desktop appears let go of the power button then let go of the mode button and then just press the mode button again. Then just press what is needed to make the info box disappear I don't remember which one.
> 
> Below are the pictures.
> 
> I just ordered the Nixeus 27 EDG from the US to Australia whith free shipping from newegg's Australia website, doesn't look like Acer are going to fix the Freesync/overdrive bug any time soon so I'll most likely be returning it as I can't keep using it without freesync.. The Nixeus has variable overdrive with 30-144hz certified freesync range!


Nitro XV272U

newly announced monitor out Q4 2018, should probably having working overdrive with freesync among other fixes if Acer learned from their mistakes with the XF270HU. I guess if you can't wait for it get what you want now, but its right around the corner and i'd definitely consider it if i was in the market.


----------



## astrixx

Apparently the monitor version I have is the 2018 version and it still hasn't got the fix so I have no faith in Acer.

EDIT: they didn't learn from the XG270HU which they actually possibly did something about (though haven't heard of anyone actually getting the firmware fix), they did nothing about the XF270HU and the A version.


----------



## astrixx

Acer monitors have been reduced at Mwave.com.au where you can save up to AUD$150.00. I think Acer's new Nitro VGO Gaming monitors monitors might be finally coming out soon!

https://www.mwave.com.au/searchresu...ail&utm_term=0_989df0945a-1fb45da50e-14814049


----------



## JackCY

Those are already out but XV272U is more of a Q1 2019.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Any tips for calibrating this monitor?


----------



## JackCY

XF270HU or HUA? Get a calibration device. Then there is an open source software for it to use. It will walk you through the steps to set it close to your targets and can also create ICC profile for software correction.

Unless you're lucky you will never be able to calibrate this panel well with it's warm one side cold other side, endless yellowing from BLB issues etc. Or if the monitor is terribly hardware calibrated at the factory.

If you don't need accuracy then you can use various gray images, gradients and a good balanced picture to set it to what you prefer. Some common devices can also tell you color temperature. Gamma can be checked and set using lagom.nl gamma.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Just tried connecting my Vega56 with my 270HU using HDMI, to see what the fuss about the overdrive thing is.

True enough, I can set the od to off-lo-hi, but FS shows as not supported (latest Adrenaline).

Reading the last pages, I'm not sure I understood if this is supposed to be a "normal" behavior or not.


----------



## 8bitG33k

JackCY said:


> XF270HU or HUA? Get a calibration device. Then there is an open source software for it to use. It will walk you through the steps to set it close to your targets and can also create ICC profile for software correction.
> 
> Unless you're lucky you will never be able to calibrate this panel well with it's warm one side cold other side, endless yellowing from BLB issues etc. Or if the monitor is terribly hardware calibrated at the factory.
> 
> If you don't need accuracy then you can use various gray images, gradients and a good balanced picture to set it to what you prefer. Some common devices can also tell you color temperature. Gamma can be checked and set using lagom.nl gamma.


Thank you for the reply 

XF270HU.

Is there an explanation of what the various RGB settings are and what parameters to use when calibrating them? I also have the same question in regards to the 6-axis settings. I suppose the built in calibration in Windows works well enough to estimate a calibration according to one's personal liking, but I was looking at something a bit more objective. I used the Windows calibration for Gamma. But you're probably right and I should just find something that works best for me since I am not a photographer and just a gamer. I just want to get the most out of my monitor. For that matter is there a display similar enough where I can just use those calibration settings? Like the ICC Profiles and Monitor Settings Database? Can I just use the settings for the XB271HU?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Dekaohtoura said:


> Just tried connecting my Vega56 with my 270HU using HDMI, to see what the fuss about the overdrive thing is.
> 
> True enough, I can set the od to off-lo-hi, but FS shows as not supported (latest Adrenaline).
> 
> Reading the last pages, I'm not sure I understood if this is supposed to be a "normal" behavior or not.


Changed the HDMI cable with a v2.0 certified, just in case.

Nothing changed...no FS over HDMI, even if the GPU supports it and the monitor should as well.

I'll test it a bit, using overdrive, and see what the difference is.

Great job, ACER.


----------



## astrixx

Dekaohtoura said:


> Changed the HDMI cable with a v2.0 certified, just in case.
> 
> Nothing changed...no FS over HDMI, even if the GPU supports it and the monitor should as well.
> 
> I'll test it a bit, using overdrive, and see what the difference is.
> 
> Great job, ACER.


The XF270HUA version has Freesync over HDMI hence you have to delete the Freesync block in CRU or bring up the firmware version which also puts the screen into Normal mode (not to be mistaken with Overdrive normal mode). Only then you can change the overdrive or have it working over HDMI. Bassically your version when using HDMI is like using DVID freesync not supprted so overdrive works. 

You should be able to see that when using disoplayport the overdrive is not working even though it says it's in normal mode. Just compare it with off and normal mode on HDMI 2.

https://www.testufo.com/ghosting


----------



## astrixx

Here is the review of the 4K 120hz/144hz Freesync Acer Nitro XV273K.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_nitro_xv273k.htm

I can't wait for the XV272U 2560x1440 144hz WCG

Some countries the Acer Nitro VG270UP is avaialable, this is the 8bit SRGB with 1MS VBR blur reduction.

There are photos of the VBR+Normal overdrive on the VG270UP @ TFTcentral.co.uk forums, looks impressive with just about no crosstalk.


----------



## 8bitG33k

I wonder how this monitor will fare with the new Nvidia drivers enabling G-Sync on Freesync.


----------



## JackCY

It's the same thing, it all runs over VESA adaptive sync standard. Sure they may or may not need to update their driver to work well with some monitors due to how weird adaptive sync may be made right now. Theoretically there should be no blinking or other issues and the range should be from 0-max refresh rate but we all know they didn't implement it that way, and while performance penalty (lag) is minimal it is not non existent as advertising says. Nvidia seems to try add "premium" Gsync at the same time that has a more sensible 1-max refresh rate. Maybe, one day, they will all implement adaptive sync well, stop this mess and resolve issues.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Related:

https://www.pcworld.com/article/3332198/gaming/nvidia-geforce-freesync-gsync-imcompatible.html

tl;dr: "Results seem all over the map. In a demonstrations of Nvidia’s FreeSync support, we saw excessive ghosting on one monitor that has FreeSync support, with a second monitor exhibiting far more annoying “blanking” where the screen would go black for a few noticeable milliseconds."


----------



## elgreco14

astrixx said:


> Here is the review of the 4K 120hz/144hz Freesync Acer Nitro XV273K.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_nitro_xv273k.htm
> 
> I can't wait for the XV272U 2560x1440 144hz WCG
> 
> Some countries the Acer Nitro VG270UP is avaialable, this is the 8bit SRGB with 1MS VBR blur reduction.
> 
> There are photos of the VBR+Normal overdrive on the VG270UP @ TFTcentral.co.uk forums, looks impressive with just about no crosstalk.


I made pics on tftcentral forum. There is some crosstalk on top and bottom. I bought a PG279Q just to try it out and it only had strobe crosstalk on bottom. But the ghosting performance on VG270UP was slightly better. Also the PG279Q brightness was like 150-175nits in ULMB. Which is double of the VG270UP.

I have asked someone on reddit to make the same pics as I did, but he would make it of his VG271UP which will use the same panel as the XV272UP. I found some reviews on the VG271UP in chinese, but only some colour testing and test on colour gamut has been done, nothing yet of ghosting etc. So I hope the guy on reddit will make some good pics so we can compare some stuff. If it's better, then I will perhaps order a XV272UP from amazon. Sadly delivery is 1-3 months atm. Else I would have just ordered one and tested it myself.


----------



## Irev

Anyone tested this monitor with Nvidia's new "Freesync" toggle in the new driver?

Any feedback???


----------



## 8bitG33k

Irev said:


> Anyone tested this monitor with Nvidia's new "Freesync" toggle in the new driver?
> 
> Any feedback???


It works like a charm! I didn't even need to enable it in Nvidia Control Panel. It was already set even though it's not one of the 12 officially "G-sync compatible" monitors.


----------



## link9933

Freesync works perfectly with the monitor with an Nvidia card.


----------



## link9933

Freesync works perfectly with this monitor with an nvidia card!


----------



## Malinkadink

Too bad the overdrive is still gimped with freesync on this display otherwise i would have gotten one as a main monitor already.


----------



## astrixx

I just posted this on the Nixeus 27EDG thread and I think I should post it here too so here goes.

The XF270HU Abmiidprzx that I had (zero frame) had 10bit whenever you put the refresh rate below 144hz, at 144hz it changed to 8bit (at least my panel). This is exactly how the new Innolux panels work as far as I know. Apparently Acer switched the type of panel that was used in the Acer Nitro VG270UP from AU Optronics to Innolux. This has made me think that maybe the XF270HU Abmiidprzx might have also switched to the Innolux hence the ghosting was so bad without overdrive and I don't think the AUO panel was supposed to have 10bit at 120hz and down.


----------



## Cheffy

I don't think so. Pretty sure it was the AUO M270DAN02.6 panel in the XF270HUA, which supports 10 bit at 120 hz.

http://www.panelook.com/M270DAN02.6_AUO_27.0_LCM_overview_27068.html



More info


https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/7o4t3r/the_never_ending_questions/ds7etho/


----------



## Boge

Cheffy said:


> I don't think so. Pretty sure it was the AUO M270DAN02.6 panel in the XF270HUA, which supports 10 bit at 120 hz.
> 
> http://www.panelook.com/M270DAN02.6_AUO_27.0_LCM_overview_27068.html
> 
> 
> 
> More info
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/7o4t3r/the_never_ending_questions/ds7etho/


Setting to 10bit 120hz, does that affect the freesync range at all, or does the minimum stay the same along with LFC?


----------



## choZen1990

Does anyone know if, and if yes - how, it's possible to change the overlay crosshairs? The available options are horrendous...


----------



## JackCY

Unless you have magically made or got a firmware that you can flash you will not be able to change the crosshair lol. Plus a flasher hardware for the chip used.
Ever heard of Reshade? Use that instead 

They should rather remove all the damn junk from monitors firmwares, all these silly overlays and marketing gimmicks.


----------

